# Lesbian couples TTC



## Dollface

I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:


----------



## akuLx

Hi! 

I don't have any advice for you...but I wanted to say that I think this is awesome and GOOD LUCK!!!
Luka <3


----------



## ToxicFox92

I didn't want to read and run, I wish you the best of luck to you are your partner.
Hope you get that BFP near christmas time!! 
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## MsJMouse

That is awesome. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fieraentara

Wanted to wish you good luck!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Allie84

No experience there but I wanted to wish you good luck!!


----------



## Laurab

No experience, but good luck! :D


----------



## miguel123101

I am thrilled to know you have made this decision. Be a mother! I definitely support you. I would pray for the best health for your family. :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

check out the assisted conception area there is a bunch of us there that use donor sperm some straight some lesbians, all are welcome.

its called considering at home insemination with donor sperm


----------



## v2007

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck and :dust:

I am sure there is a Rainbow Mummies group on the forum as well. 

V xxxx


----------



## Dollface

:happydance:Thanks you guys!! It's nice to see such support here!!


----------



## natures child

Good luck babes!
:dust:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hello :wave: 

Topaz was right about the thread, I'll find it in a minute and put the link on here. Being a lesbian and ttc is quite complicated.. and much harder than it should be imo. 
Good luck! x


----------



## Tegans Mama

This is the thread I was talking about x


----------



## topazicatzbet

cheers lea, i didnt know how to link it


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tis ok x


----------



## girlygirl:)

Maybe LTTTC is best for you as some women from there use sperm doners. Good luck :) xx


----------



## angeldelight

hiya hun, We are in the same boat as you! My partner has a daughter who is five and we have been searching for a donor fo rme for two years! We finally found him and started inseminating last week - fingers crossed for you guys - if you need any help or advice, just mail me!! :O) 

Laura


----------



## tenleys306

topazicatzbet said:


> check out the assisted conception area there is a bunch of us there that use donor sperm some straight some lesbians, all are welcome.
> 
> its called considering at home insemination with donor sperm


I would love to chat with you, please pm me i have so much i would love to know my wife and i are new to this .


----------



## gw76

Wishing you the best of luck...


----------



## twinkle1975

Good luck honey - my friends have been trying using donor sperm and they've just been accepted on to an IVF program so I have fingers crossed for them too!


----------



## charmedlassie

Hello, just caught this thread as I haven't been on in a while, I don't have any experience but I want to say good luck in your journey and I'm 100% supportive :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MoonMelody

One of my oldest and dearest friends and her wife just had their first son. A male friend of theirs donated his sperm. Their son is gorgeous!

I hope the best for you and your partner. What an adventure!


----------



## mjo

My partner and I have been ttc with a donor, doing at-home insemination for three cycles now. If you have any questions or anything, feel free. Just stumbled on this thread in my own efforts to find other lesbian couples going through the same thing. Good luck, hope to hear how things are going for you guys!


----------



## lbcgirl

hey check out the book the "essential guide to lesbian conception." it's a great one!


----------



## arpeters

I have not had any person experience with at-home insemination, but I read a story from a woman on here about a month ago who did an at-home insemination and got pregnant the first time. She used preseed and softcups (or instead cups). I would definitly check out that section that was recommended a few responses ago. 

I wish you lots of luck and lost of :dust:. I hope you get your BFP :thumbup: Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

I was just watching a documentary on Netflix called "Making Grace" about a couple of women who have been together and are trying to get PG through IVF. I thought of this thread. Its a little slow going but I think any TTC couple could relate!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi All!

I am happy to find a thread that seems to be active or trying to get active again.

My Wife and I have been TTC for almost a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for 1.

We are using the home method and after reading alot of the success stories today, will probably start the instead cups. I have been reading since about 9am and it seems to be more success in couples to use the cups. We have tried the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we are using a known donor (again) and will inbetween (if we haven't with him) use the bank sperm to the home (finances into play as well). Quick questions, where did you get the Preseed from?


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

topazicatzbet said:


> check out the assisted conception area there is a bunch of us there that use donor sperm some straight some lesbians, all are welcome.
> 
> its called considering at home insemination with donor sperm

I was gonna say the samething lol

Congrats and good luck


----------



## DarlingMe

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am happy to find a thread that seems to be active or trying to get active again.
> 
> My Wife and I have been TTC for almost a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for 1.
> 
> We are using the home method and after reading alot of the success stories today, will probably start the instead cups. I have been reading since about 9am and it seems to be more success in couples to use the cups. We have tried the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we are using a known donor (again) and will inbetween (if we haven't with him) use the bank sperm to the home (finances into play as well). Quick questions, where did you get the Preseed from?

They sell it on amazon. I really couldnt find it at any local stores or pharmacies.


----------



## Bookworm

didn't want to read and run - no experience but wishing you luck & babydust!


----------



## Dollface

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am happy to find a thread that seems to be active or trying to get active again.
> 
> My Wife and I have been TTC for almost a year. We have been together for a total of 14 years and married for 1.
> 
> We are using the home method and after reading alot of the success stories today, will probably start the instead cups. I have been reading since about 9am and it seems to be more success in couples to use the cups. We have tried the clinic method with an anonymous donor but the cost of the failed attempts weighs heavy. So we are using a known donor (again) and will inbetween (if we haven't with him) use the bank sperm to the home (finances into play as well). Quick questions, where did you get the Preseed from?

Hi! 
I got the preseed from our CVS pharmacy. Walgreens has it too, but if you live in an area that doesn't have these places, Amazon is good for it, I hear. The cups worked for me, first try! I do hope to hear good news from you soon! Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## Blondie80

Hello, hoping to ressurrect this thread. My wife and I are in our 2nd month of trying, currently in the 2ww!

*waves*


----------



## Dollface

Blondie80 said:


> Hello, hoping to ressurrect this thread. My wife and I are in our 2nd month of trying, currently in the 2ww!
> 
> *waves*

:thumbup:
Oh how exciting!! I remember my tww, and how insane I felt!:haha: Please do keep us posted. There apparently aren't too many same sex couples here, so when I find one I get really happy. :blush: Kinda keeps me from feeling like the Lone Ranger. Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No experience but good luck!


----------



## MrsMM24

Blondie80 said:


> Hello, hoping to ressurrect this thread. My wife and I are in our 2nd month of trying, currently in the 2ww!
> 
> *waves*

Please keep trying to ressurect! I attempted that not too long ago, as you can see. To not much avail... However, you got a response so maybe more will come back.

I came today with some good news ladies. (Hopefully) We are going to the doctor this evening to confirm, but.... I got my first BFP!!! We are nervous but hoping that the testing went well and is CORRECT! If so, you are speaking to some happy women! We have been trying for over a year. If the test this evening confirms, we will be 5 weeks!!!! The 2ww was the HARDEST!!! Hang in there.....:thumbup:


----------



## Dollface

MrsMM24 said:


> Blondie80 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, hoping to ressurrect this thread. My wife and I are in our 2nd month of trying, currently in the 2ww!
> 
> *waves*
> 
> Please keep trying to ressurect! I attempted that not too long ago, as you can see. To not much avail... However, you got a response so maybe more will come back.
> 
> I came today with some good news ladies. (Hopefully) We are going to the doctor this evening to confirm, but.... I got my first BFP!!! We are nervous but hoping that the testing went well and is CORRECT! If so, you are speaking to some happy women! We have been trying for over a year. If the test this evening confirms, we will be 5 weeks!!!! The 2ww was the HARDEST!!! Hang in there.....:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:Looking forward to your next post that makes it official! Congrats on you BFP, and keep in touch. There aren't many of us same-sexers on these boards. We gotta stick together! Lol!!


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs:Looking forward to your next post that makes it official! Congrats on you BFP, and keep in touch. There aren't many of us same-sexers on these boards. We gotta stick together! Lol!![/QUOTE]

It's OFFICIAL!!!

:yellow:

We had an appointment at 6:30pm EST. So.... until we get into the baby picture stage, we are Expecting 2/12/2012! We will definitely keep in touch along the way. It has been great connecting with you, another same-sex couple.


----------



## Dollface

Congrats!!!:happydance:

I am sooo happy for you!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Oh what wonderful news this is. :cloud9:


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Another same-sexers here!!! wooohoooo! =) I am 27 & my wife is 29...we have been together for 6 years. We found a wonderful donor & our excited to begin our journey!...Congratulations MrsMM24! Such wonderful news!! Baby :dust: to all other lesbian couples who are TTCing! 

MrsMM24 could you let me know what you used this cycle...of course if you are okay with sharing...


----------



## Dollface

There is another thread here, assisted conception with a donor or something, I'll have to look it up, but it has TONS of stories of how they got their BFP. I was thrilled to be part of that thread too, as I thought I would never get the chance. Good luck!!


----------



## Dollface

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

I hope the link works... Lol!


----------



## SummerRocks

Hey girls :) 

We are into the whole baby making as lesbians business as well :) Trying out with our wonderful sperm donor, on our second cycle now. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## MrsMM24

Dollface said:


> Congrats!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am sooo happy for you!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Oh what wonderful news this is. :cloud9:

Thank you so much!!! It has been a journey, one that has led to the door opening to another journey, much more glorious and wonderful!


----------



## MrsMM24

2mommiesTTC said:


> Another same-sexers here!!! wooohoooo! =) I am 27 & my wife is 29...we have been together for 6 years. We found a wonderful donor & our excited to begin our journey!...Congratulations MrsMM24! Such wonderful news!! Baby :dust: to all other lesbian couples who are TTCing!
> 
> MrsMM24 could you let me know what you used this cycle...of course if you are okay with sharing...

Absolutely no problem sharing with you!

Good Luck to you! I am happy to answer any questions, but will let you know.. that the BnB group has been wonderful resources for me!!:hugs:

Well, we have a known donor. We started with known, then moved to and unknown at the clinic (finances), so this was our few cycles on known and YAY! Days apart, we used 2 "donations". INSTEAD CUPS (I am a fan!) Right into the cup, then insert the cup and move forward regularly. I began taking the Robitussin, 2 days before ovulation until 2 days after insemination. I was elevated for about 30 minutes.

I wish you PLENTY of :dust: I will be here on posts for the duration, and will likely start a journal. Again, Good Luck to you, all of you, especially all same-sex ladies!!!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thank for the reply!! We will be using the instead cup with this cycle! I have learned so much on b&B and have made some wonderful friends!! I look forward to reading your updates on your pregnancy!


Lee


----------



## Dollface

I highly recommed the instead cups! I really think it helped us!


----------



## LisaHTTC1

i got my preseed at walgreens..... i havent used it yet, but my partner and i are going to try that and the instead softcup this month.....


----------



## MrsMM24

Ladies, please do not forget the TEAM RAINBOW MUMMIES group/thread that was started some time ago, there are alot of ladies there that need encouragement, have good information, etc.... It is for more than just TTC so alot of the ladies haven't been on this particular thread and have been left behind there.... There is also the LESBIAN/GAY PARENTS group/thread.... Just do a search to find any. Let's support each other.


----------



## ebelle

Just saw this thread and am really excited to meet all of you. My fiancee and I have been together for 3.5 years and started TTC 3 months ago. 

I am 31, she is 28. I want to get pregnant first as I'm older and have some uterus issues. Had 2 polyps removed in 2008 and open surgery to remove uterine fibroids last year. 3 months after surgery I stopped getting my period. Turns out I have anovulation so doc gives me provera to kickstart my period. Sstill does not solve the problem and Doc diagnosed me with adenomyosis as well, so I really wonder if I will be able to get pregnant. 

we found a friend to be the donor and he generously donates whenever we need it. 

Right now I am on clomid cycle 3, doesnt look like itz working although I am ovulating now.

So hello all, congrats on your BFPs and hope those of you who are TTC get your BFP get it real soon!


----------



## MrsMM24

EBELLE - 

I truly hope this all works out for you. After our appt yesterday, our EDD is now 2/4/12. 

I am wishing you 2 plenty upon plenty of :dust::dust:


----------



## ebelle

Thanks so much MrsMM24 and congratulations!!!

So great to see other lesbian couples who get their BFP. Gives me hope!


----------



## becsh

Hi all, Thought I should throw myself to the lesbians :winkwink:

So my partner and I have been together 11 years and planning ttc for the last year or so. This last cycle was our first attempt at ttc. We have a lovely donor who's an old friend of mine I'd lost touch with. Unfortunately, he lives nearly 4000km (2500 miles) away. :shrug: 

We live in remote Australia, in a part of the country where lesbian and single women cannot access sperm banks or ART clinics. So home insem is the go. I'll be flying 4 hours each way once a month for as long as it takes. So far work has been pretty accommodating, and the money is holding out - so we'll just have to see.

I have found it so helpful to be on these boards and to talk through the journey with people in the same boat. Congratulations for your bfp MrsMM24, I'm so excited for you :happydance: 

But I'm especially pleased to find the lesbians ttc thread. There's just some aspects of this journey that I think only other queer women understand. 

Babydust to all of you.


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Hey!! 

Just thought I'd come say hi 

Been with my partner (& love of my life) Mandi for nearly 7 months now. 
I know it's not very long but we know how we feel about each other & tbh, we don't care what anyone might think 

Ideally, we would have waited a few years before TTC but circumstances change & I have ovarian and tube problems and therefore don't have all the time in the world to wait before we try (& there's a chance I can't even conceive). So, here we are, waiting to ovulate to try our first cycle 

Stalk my journal if you like - stalkers are always welcome ;D


----------



## MrsMM24

becsh said:


> Hi all, Thought I should throw myself to the lesbians :winkwink:
> 
> So my partner and I have been together 11 years and planning ttc for the last year or so. This last cycle was our first attempt at ttc. We have a lovely donor who's an old friend of mine I'd lost touch with. Unfortunately, he lives nearly 4000km (2500 miles) away. :shrug:
> 
> We live in remote Australia, in a part of the country where lesbian and single women cannot access sperm banks or ART clinics. So home insem is the go. I'll be flying 4 hours each way once a month for as long as it takes. So far work has been pretty accommodating, and the money is holding out - so we'll just have to see.
> 
> I have found it so helpful to be on these boards and to talk through the journey with people in the same boat. Congratulations for your bfp MrsMM24, I'm so excited for you :happydance:
> 
> But I'm especially pleased to find the lesbians ttc thread. There's just some aspects of this journey that I think only other queer women understand.
> 
> Babydust to all of you.

Welcome!!! We love to have more Lesbians, and any positive ladies!

That is such a large distance. Luckily you found your good friend. I can tell you that if you get on the internet, there are quite a few cryobanks that will ship out of the US to your home. In NY, the midwest, California,Philly, etc to name a few. You should look into them while you TTC. I hope that this thread is as helpful as it has been for me....:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Check out the newly created Pregnancy Journal!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nn-journal-2-moms-1-now-2nd.html#post11405772


----------



## sarah020

My boyfriend and i are using donor sperm with home insemination. July will be our first month with it


----------



## MrsMM24

sarah020 said:


> My boyfriend and i are using donor sperm with home insemination. July will be our first month with it

Good Luck!! Hang in there no matter how long this takes!! Send you :dust:


----------



## sarah020

do you have any advice? i will be using pre seed and softcups


----------



## robinbby

i don't have any advice but i think that is awesome!! goodluck to the both of you. hope everything goes well xx


----------



## MrsMM24

sarah020 said:


> do you have any advice? i will be using pre seed and softcups

Try reading back in this thread, you can look at my Preg Journal (bottom of my sig) and there is another GREAT thread, TTC using Donor sperm.... Try that site for alot of information/adivice/help etc...


----------



## sarah020

great :) thanks :) x


----------



## MrsMM24

sarah020 said:


> great :) thanks :) x

Here is the link to that site, I think I am posting it right... https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/570525-welcome-trying-conceive-1-a.html

Here is another good link that I used on BnB https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## Katesmithers

Have I commented on this yet?? If not....here I am! My partner and I are doing AI at home (known donor). We are really excited! Lots of love to you all!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Kate - I don't even know if you have, but nice to see you today... Hope all is well.


----------



## JazznTee

Hey all.

We are a married lesbian couple, About to start TTC this weekend for the first time ever..
so for those who have been through this and those who have had success please send me any pointers.

I am of course doing a home insemination but with shipped sperm from a known donor can't wait.. Will keep everyone posted

Congrats Mrsmm24


----------



## MrsMM24

JazznTee said:


> Hey all.
> 
> We are a married lesbian couple, About to start TTC this weekend for the first time ever..
> so for those who have been through this and those who have had success please send me any pointers.
> 
> I am of course doing a home insemination but with shipped sperm from a known donor can't wait.. Will keep everyone posted
> 
> Congrats Mrsmm24

Welcome JAZZNTEE!!!! Check out some of the posts that I have made recently, there are links to other threads as well, from women in the same situation. It will easily provide support, information beyond your imagination, and a sense of hopefulness. The ladies of BnB (lesbian or straight) are very awesome. 

I am sending you PLENTY :dust::dust:.... from one GA Peach to another!!:winkwink:

My journal is below in my sig, check it out if you get time, there is info there, but until then, I will say, go to Walgreens, Publix, etc, and get some INSTEAD SOFTCUPS!!! My wife and I are fans!!! Looking forward to seeing you get a :bfp: soon, and hearing about this journey!


----------



## Katesmithers

So we bought some softcups, along with pre-seed and the CBFM. We are having our sperm shipped from a known donor as soon as I get my "peak".

With the softcups, do you have your wife put the cup or do you do it yourself? Basically, what is the easiest way to get the cup in place?

Is it easier to insem with a syringe and them place the softcup or put the batter right into the softcup and then insert. Or is a combo of both best?


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, we have done each of those. The first time, we did the syringe to cervix, then insert the soft cup. We have had the donor come to the house and put the donation directly into the softcup. We have used the pour the "donation" directly into the soft cup. We have also had my wife insert the softcup except for the last time. 

This could border on TMI so read at your own risk: Each time, no matter the method, we elevated my legs and "engaged in stimulation" then left the legs elevated for about 30 mins. After that, just relaxed and went about the day as usual because the softcups actually hold everything up to its "bulls eye"

Try the robitussin the week of ovulation till about 2 days later. It really helps the path. Not another cough syrup (robitussin is safe for pregnancy). It will make you woozy, so just about every time, the elevation, turned into nap time.


----------



## Katesmithers

I am going to pick your brain, I hope you don't mind!

Robitussin? Really? Any particular kind? I was thinking about inseming at night, is that not the best time?

We are having the donor fill two vials and then send it to us. The shipper says we have up to 96 hours to use the "stuff". I figure we will request it on my second high day and insem as soon as we get it and then hopefully insem on my first peak day (which I hope will be the next day). Does that sound about right?

This is a TMI question, so feel free to ignore it. What type of "stimulation" can we do? I hear some of them are out because the kill the sperm. May just be a myth!

Oh and...How did you track your ovulation?


----------



## dmfamily

Hi....I figured I would just on in....I'm sooo excited to have come across these pages...my partner and I have been trying for 5 months....we found a donor and he meets up with us 3 times during my fertile week. We did the syringe thing for 2 months then the past 3 months we tried the softcups and a little "fun time" to help the litter swimmers...yet no baby :-( any advice?


----------



## MrsMM24

Katesmithers said:


> I am going to pick your brain, I hope you don't mind!
> 
> Robitussin? Really? Any particular kind? I was thinking about inseming at night, is that not the best time?
> 
> We are having the donor fill two vials and then send it to us. The shipper says we have up to 96 hours to use the "stuff". I figure we will request it on my second high day and insem as soon as we get it and then hopefully insem on my first peak day (which I hope will be the next day). Does that sound about right?
> 
> This is a TMI question, so feel free to ignore it. What type of "stimulation" can we do? I hear some of them are out because the kill the sperm. May just be a myth!
> 
> Oh and...How did you track your ovulation?

No problem, pick away...

YES!!! Robitussin, our doc recommended it, because I said I wanted to do any and everything that I could. She said that it is safe for babies so you can use while conceiving, the cold syrup. We used cold and flu. I think that time depends on your ovulation and when your temps are during the day. We never did insem past 5pm coincidentally.

As for when to ship, will it reach you the next day? Typical shipping requires a thaw (instructions included) so I think that you may want to request ship the first day of your high to be safe. Use the ovulation sticks, but it possible, temping as well (which is what we did) 

*TMI Answer* so anyone not ready to read, DON'T!! The Instead cup was inserted so the "donation" was not able to come back out.... therefore the spem wasn't killed, they were near the cervix where they belonged! The stimulation that we used was oral definitely, as the doc explained that it creates a suction of the cervix so it makes the path a little clearer for the swimmers. I know that I have heard it isn't wise to use fingers, as they poke a little different than a vibrator. Each thing we did, we cleared it with the doc because I am soooo *no pun intended* anal about things and the biggest reasearch addict! I majored in personal health in school as well, so some things I was already aware of. Oh, for tracking temps, Walmart sells a Basil Themom that comes with tracking sheets for less than $10 in the medicine area. Was REALLY helpful to see the numbers and compare to information there and online.


----------



## MrsMM24

dmfamily said:


> Hi....I figured I would just on in....I'm sooo excited to have come across these pages...my partner and I have been trying for 5 months....we found a donor and he meets up with us 3 times during my fertile week. We did the syringe thing for 2 months then the past 3 months we tried the softcups and a little "fun time" to help the litter swimmers...yet no baby :-( any advice?

WELCOME DMFAMILY!!!! Happy to have you! There are PLENTY of pages, they are listed in my journal if I recall. If you get a second, check there to see the other Threads that are suuuuper helpful!!

Your journey sounds like it is time to be kicked into high gear, there are soooo many things to be learned on BnB so read when you get a chance. We tried the syringe, then Fert clinic, then the syringe, then the syringe/softcups, etc. Honestly, adding so many more aspects would prove helpful, the advice I have, is to use the fert sticks and the temping, it really shows when things are best. As well, since the "donation" is available 3x that week (you are soooo lucky btw) you should probably try your highest day, the day after then, then 2 days later. Cover all the bases incase ovulation takes its time. What I have definitely learned about myself is that ovulation occurs regularly, but not the exact day each month, sometimes, 2 days prior and some times 2 days later.... GL and :dust::dust: We will be happy to hear from you regularly in your TTC journey and ESPECIALLY when you receive that :bfp:


----------



## dmfamily

Thanks sooo much for your input...we just bought a fertility monitor....we were using the sticks....but I hope this really helps and kicks it into high gear!  I'll keep you posted as we try this month! Congrats to you two gals!


----------



## lm87

hey my wife and I have been married a year in August and are now 12 weeks pregnant :) just had our 1st scan on wed.

We found our donor who lived around 40 miles away from us. We met up with him and got his donation, took it home and used a syeringe (10ml) the first time we tried this it didnt work. The second time we met him in a hotel and did it there, it was amazing, such a nice place and we were totally relaxed this time, just did what we would normally do lol although obviously adding in the insemmination part and we were so blessed and it worked. 

We were in a civil partnership b4 this so means my partner can be the 2nd parent legally so we are now getting very excited :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome LM87!!

Awesome story. Soooo much like my wife and I. We are writing about this journey on BnB (in my sig) and enjoying things so far. Even my wife's MS! We are a few weeks behind you!


----------



## JazznTee

So i did my first at home insemination, On July 9th so i have 11 more days till testing and in the TWW, I feel like its too soon to know anything, I just know as of today. i am extremely tired and i feel like i have a period... like cramps.. I do have 2 other children 9 & 8 but i can't remember what i felt or went thru when i was pregnant because i wasn't TTC when i had them and now i am. 

Anyone who did get pregnant from Donor sperm. what did you feel or think during your TWW please share


----------



## MrsMM24

Well JAZZNTEE, I don't think that I covered this in my journal as much, because it is the hardest time to go through! I mean, the urge to test, etc. The first few "donation" months, we tested early because of impatience and the :bfn:s that we saw stopped up after the 4th time. 

I didn't really have symptoms that were noticeable during the 2WW, infact, the symptoms seemed to occur AFTER what would have been our time to test (we decided that we would wait to see if AF came and if it was longer than 9 days we would test just to scream, yell, and celebrate.) At about 4 days in I was sick this time (totally unrelated) but I do distinctly remember SORE and I mean SORE bbs!!!:wacko: I also felt like I had a fever regularly, and my wife was saying that I was always hot.... Symptom checking is such a 2WW wait trait... GL, FXD, :dust: :dust:


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Well JAZZNTEE, I don't think that I covered this in my journal as much, because it is the hardest time to go through! I mean, the urge to test, etc. The first few "donation" months, we tested early because of impatience and the :bfn:s that we saw stopped up after the 4th time.
> 
> I didn't really have symptoms that were noticeable during the 2WW, infact, the symptoms seemed to occur AFTER what would have been our time to test (we decided that we would wait to see if AF came and if it was longer than 9 days we would test just to scream, yell, and celebrate.) At about 4 days in I was sick this time (totally unrelated) but I do distinctly remember SORE and I mean SORE bbs!!!:wacko: I also felt like I had a fever regularly, and my wife was saying that I was always hot.... Symptom checking is such a 2WW wait trait... GL, FXD, :dust: :dust:

Thanks for sharing, I wish i could just sleep for 11days and then test on the 11th day.. 

i'm going back to my donor site and finish chatting with the donors and recipients


----------



## NovemberRayne

This thread is beautiful, good luck to you all!! We're also a same sex couple, trying to concieve - we took a little break but looking forward to hopefully be on the way to having our first baby soon.


----------



## Dollface

So glad to see some same sex couples popping up! I was so lost on my journey when I posted the thread, as there were none to be found! Am happy to answer any questions and offer encouragement tho! Good luck & baby dust!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome NOVEMBERRAYNE!! You will certainly enjoy and be informed being on BnB during your journey! :dust:

DOLLFACE - I sooo thank you for this thread though, as you can see, I absolutely love BnB and credit alot to being able to come to this thread. Not to mention trying to keep the word out there as I have come across many same-sex in different threads, I have sent a "call out" just to let them know we are all here! :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Hi, can I join? I'm not in a same sex marriage but me and my dh are inseminating with his sperm. I find it hard because no one knows we need to try this way so I don't have anyone I can speak to for advice. 

This is going to be out first month ttc so I'm really excited but nervous.


----------



## MrsMM24

Well of course!!! Welcome PG5K! WE totally understand the manner in which you have to do this. Please feel comfortable with talking with anyone on here, as BnB has been can be a great outlet.


----------



## Dollface

MrsMM24 said:


> Well of course!!! Welcome PG5K! WE totally understand the manner in which you have to do this. Please feel comfortable with talking with anyone on here, as BnB has been can be a great outlet.

Just so you know, my gf and I think you are awesome for being so upfront and helpful here! :hugs: It's wonderful to see how you are willing to answer questions and welcome people aboard this crazy train! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Rosered52

Congratulations, ladies, and good luck! Just a straight girl here, but I have two dear lady friends who just had their first, and another two who are trying. There seems to be so much to think about, I have a deep appreciation for the work y'all are putting into it. Best wishes!

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

DOLLFACE - Thank you! It was such a struggle for us over the years, it is awesome to have this site, and it be welcoming, I know I would have given anything to have assitance or just someone going through the same to talk to. I am definitely here for the long haul, until everyone gets that :bfp: and posts some pics of those newborns!!! Can't wait till you and your GF deliver, can't wait to hear/see pics of the little one.

ROSERED - Thank you much for the support and acknowledgement of the hard work! That is such an awesome thing. I wish those ladies plenty of luck and :dust; of course. Send them the BnB way when they are ready!


----------



## JazznTee

So i am 5DPO today... Boy this tww is a killer i don't test until next wednesday.. and on most weeks they go so fast but now that i am waiting for something it takes forever...I cant say i notice much of anything except today my breast hurt and thats odd because i had a breast reduction so most of my sensation is gone.. so i am hoping thats a good sign if not i will have to contact my surgeon.. and well i have killer pms before my AF comes so i cant read into much of anything..my wife says if i am not pregnant... she going on vacation because i am such a bi&$%..lmao i just say thats me..on a regular basis but like i said i pms so bad... i cant tell but my boobs hurting so bad just give me hope because i have not felt my boobs hurt since i healed from my surgery...

Anyway ladies so glad i have someone to tell all my stuff too because it is killer waiting... but i will be patient...

See ya in 10dpo


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww Jaz.... *smiling* no worries, we are all here. One thing we all know, is the 2WW is the hardest time of this process. Hang in there, the weekend will fly by (unfortunately right) and we will be waiting for hump day to get some results. I am thinking that this is it for you, for sure could be a good sign, as you were unable to feel your bbs before. If there was one sign that I had this time around, it was the crraaazzzy soreness of my bbs! Hang in there and jump on any time to vent to us! 

I totally understand the PMS thing, my wife is kiiiillller at that time. Thankfully, she has been soooo much better since I am preg, normally what I deal with is crazy. After 15 yrs, I am still not "use" to it! Being preg, I think she handles pms better. Maybe coming and venting here, discussing with us, you will take it easier on the wife at home.... :wink: Looking forward to hearing more from you! GL :dust:


----------



## PG5K

Oh dear, last night was my first attempt at insem and it was a disaster. Lol. Luckily it is only my first couple days days after my withdrawal bleed from being on the pill so its not critical ov time!
Hopefully by the time I do ov we will have the hang of it.

***TMI ALERT***
I know a lot of you ladies won't have this but it is hard knowing when is the right time to whip out the collection cup. :( Oh god, it kind of ruins the mood.


----------



## MrsMM24

This is true, I have no idea when is the right time to whip that collection cup out, but if he is aware, he should have a better idea of when the cup will be needed, although it will still be a quick moment..... probably should have it near the "act" so that the mood doesn't have to be totally screwed up, and he can "deposit" better.... GL :dust:


----------



## JazznTee

PG5K said:


> Oh dear, last night was my first attempt at insem and it was a disaster. Lol. Luckily it is only my first couple days days after my withdrawal bleed from being on the pill so its not critical ov time!
> Hopefully by the time I do ov we will have the hang of it.
> 
> ***TMI ALERT***
> I know a lot of you ladies won't have this but it is hard knowing when is the right time to whip out the collection cup. :( Oh god, it kind of ruins the mood.

 Maybe in your case you should research which non lubricated condom is good for you since handing him the cup may just take away from the mood and excitement they need.. Make sure you at least attempt to use a opk or pay close attention to your cervix you might need a speculum to see the diffrence ... wishing tons of baby dust:dust:


----------



## ebelle

Yeah, usi.g a non spermicidal condom may help not kill the mood.


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Awww Jaz.... *smiling* no worries, we are all here. One thing we all know, is the 2WW is the hardest time of this process. Hang in there, the weekend will fly by (unfortunately right) and we will be waiting for hump day to get some results. I am thinking that this is it for you, for sure could be a good sign, as you were unable to feel your bbs before. If there was one sign that I had this time around, it was the crraaazzzy soreness of my bbs! Hang in there and jump on any time to vent to us!
> 
> I totally understand the PMS thing, my wife is kiiiillller at that time. Thankfully, she has been soooo much better since I am preg, normally what I deal with is crazy. After 15 yrs, I am still not "use" to it! Being preg, I think she handles pms better. Maybe coming and venting here, discussing with us, you will take it easier on the wife at home.... :wink: Looking forward to hearing more from you! GL :dust:

Today i'm actually thinking it may just have worked.. but thats me just being positive. MY BBS HURT, i don't want to lay on them i took a warm bath just to soothe me. because i have fibromyalgia and i don't want any pain to trigger more pain. and i woke up with stomach cramp...


----------



## Dollface

Just popping in to share my pic. I know I can post it to the thread about "fat mommies" that I started, but I wanted to share with all my lesbian mommies too. Good luck ladies! Love and baby dust to you all!!

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_6531.jpg


----------



## ebelle

awwww dollface, thats so sweet! 

congrats on your little girl and do share pics with us when she is out :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesome pic Dollface!! Soooo happy you decided to share. Super excited for your little girl's debut and pics you post...


----------



## JazznTee

Dollface said:


> Just popping in to share my pic. I know I can post it to the thread about "fat mommies" that I started, but I wanted to share with all my lesbian mommies too. Good luck ladies! Love and baby dust to you all!!
> 
> https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_6531.jpg

Just beautiful love the pic


----------



## PG5K

That's a nice pic. I do a bit of photography and I love photographing pregnant ladies. I would love to photograph a lesbian pregnant couple!


----------



## JazznTee

OK Gals i am 10dpo, I dont really have a symptom Anymore... I guess i want sweets i have bubble gut... and my bbs are still sore so what that tell me.. Is I am pmsing

:( at times i feel like i am in:thumbup: @ others i feel like i'm out...:shrug:

So what are the most sensitive pregnancy test i took a cbe & got a :bfn:
i've heard frer are stronger..

I give it to all and every woman who does this every cycle.... i pray your waiting ends and you all get a :bfp: because this is beyond annoying, Stressful and down right depressing. But I am trying to stay positive:thumbup: 

Af:witch: is suppose to come friday or saturday....stay away please i want my baby..


----------



## Dollface

Oh JazznTee, I hope this is it for you! I know how hard it is to get a BFN. :( Please stay positive and keep us posted!


----------



## ellie27

Good luck to all you ladies on here.

Gorgeous pics Dollface!!

We have conceived all 3 times inseminating (a straight couple, just other reasons for doing it this way!)

This is our 3rd pregnancy and we are 23wks pregnant with a baby boy, we already have a daughter who is 18 months now.

If anyone wants to ask for any advice on self-inseminating with OH's sperm then ask or you can private message me!

Good luck!


----------



## JazznTee

Well today i have some weird things going on ... I'm 11 DPO and I am spotting... Thats not normal for me... when i Af i just bleed(tmi) also when i checked my CM it was still clear with blood in it... well when af comes none of the cm or nothing is white is yellowish orange than red...so i'm hoping its some sort of implantation because i heard it happens between 6 dpo and 12dpo and both 6 dpo and 11dpo i cramp... Also i never cramp unless i have a cycle i dont cramp for no reason
this whole week has just felt like one nasty forever af
... Anyway Af expected july 22 & 23 please stay away i want my baby?


----------



## JazznTee

Well, Im out AF Showed, Never had a cycle like this before...:(


----------



## MermaidMom

sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)


----------



## ellie27

MermaidMom said:


> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)

To me it is another way of getting the sperm inside, rather than sex eg collect sperm in a cup/condom and insert with a plastic syringe - think that is the most common way insemination is done at home:flower:


----------



## MermaidMom

ellie27 said:


> MermaidMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)
> 
> To me it is another way of getting the sperm inside, rather than sex eg collect sperm in a cup/condom and insert with a plastic syringe - think that is the most common way insemination is done at home:flower:Click to expand...

well that is wonderful, and thank you for not being offended. i can see how that might be a sensitive time for people, and i am glad there are options available for those who dont feel comfortable with penetration of their donor.


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:


I am sorry to hear that, but i am happy that the Drs. did say all is well with you and you can try again.. I will be attempting again early aug as well so keep us posted as i will do the same as well:angel:


----------



## JazznTee

MermaidMom said:


> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)

For me Home insemination is using Donor sperm without intercourse.. and Inseminating myself also my donor sperm was shipped from a known donor so i had to use a kit by www.babiesbymail.com


and my donor i found on www.freespermdonorregistry.com
and my wife inseminated on my O Day..


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZNTEE - thank you! We could end up bump buddies! FXD that Aug is the month for us and especially for you! :dust:


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> JAZZNTEE - thank you! We could end up bump buddies! FXD that Aug is the month for us and especially for you! :dust:

yes Im really hoping but first, i need to head to the ER later I am having pain in my left ovary and my cycle was diffrent still heavy but for the first time in my 17yrs of having a cycle i didnt need to take 4 motrin every 4 hours and no clotting..Im having this dull throbbing pain in my ovarys so I'm going to have them check me last day of my cycle never experience any pain on the last day of cycle..BFN all the way through this would of been 16dpo if no af came so just want to rule out nothing in there before i start again i ovulate on cd11 & cd 12 and since i have a 24 day cycle af is always due on 12dpo and comes like clockwork except this time i have been spotting since 9dpo and then af on 12dpo..lmao body rejecting sperm...lol but i need to make sure nothing wrong...


----------



## idahogirl

Hello everyone, I am new to this post, but wanted to wish everyone good luck. My wife and I have been ttc for 5 months at home. We are going on #6 as AF showed her ugly face this past weekend. This ttc journey has been the biggest emotional roller coaster we have ever been on and the most expensive. We will be trying again next week and hope this time is the time, we would love to have an April/May baby.


----------



## dmfamily

idahogirl said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this post, but wanted to wish everyone good luck. My wife and I have been ttc for 5 months at home. We are going on #6 as AF showed her ugly face this past weekend. This ttc journey has been the biggest emotional roller coaster we have ever been on and the most expensive. We will be trying again next week and hope this time is the time, we would love to have an April/May baby.

best of luck! we are in the same boat as you! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome!!! Good Luck IDAHO!!! I have sooo much faith in the process, keep your head up, focus, try everything!!! And we will be seeing your :bfp: so very soon, I am sure of it!


----------



## Katesmithers

JazznTee said:


> MermaidMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)
> 
> For me Home insemination is using Donor sperm without intercourse.. and Inseminating myself also my donor sperm was shipped from a known donor so i had to use a kit by www.babiesbymail.com
> 
> 
> and my donor i found on www.freespermdonorregistry.com
> and my wife inseminated on my O Day..Click to expand...

That shipper is so much more affordable then the company we used!!! Can you give them a good review?


----------



## JazznTee

Katesmithers said:


> JazznTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MermaidMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)
> 
> For me Home insemination is using Donor sperm without intercourse.. and Inseminating myself also my donor sperm was shipped from a known donor so i had to use a kit by www.babiesbymail.com
> 
> 
> and my donor i found on www.freespermdonorregistry.com
> and my wife inseminated on my O Day..Click to expand...
> 
> That shipper is so much more affordable then the company we used!!! Can you give them a good review?Click to expand...

Unsure, As the first time around my donor paid for the kit and shipper and fedex to me, and i just paid him later i just know you have to set up a paypal account it ships monday thru wedsnesday only and most of the guys on fsdr will tell you to set up a fedex account so they can just send it to you via your account but yes it is more affordable and it comes with a softcup and syringe..


----------



## JazznTee

So this will be attempt #2 Just did my first OPK at CD 9 using clear blue easy digital, The smily face one..:laugh2:
but when you remove the stick their was a faint line so i know by tonight or tomorrow i will get my LH Surge.. Earlier than last time which arrived on CD 11 and i inseminated on CD12.
Well this time i will be using my Softcups like i did the first time but this time a little bit of pre seed because my body seems a little dryer this time around but not a lot as pre seed will dilute the sperm since i'm Not having a NI and will be having a AI. 
Second Home Insemination. Which i love because i can actually turn to my wife and tell her she got me pregnant..lmao:happydance:
but more so its a very intimate moment that we get to share together:hugs:

My Donor is actually my exercise buddy husband....yea that was interesting she wanted him to do it..so she asked and he said yes i was so happy because this time i get to use fresh sperm and hope that just kicks it up a notch on top of praying and knowing my god knows whats best for me so i will leave it up to him.:awww:

interesting how people come in your life for a reason Anyway i wish you all BFP:bfp: for the month of August and lots of :dust:to you all hoping that all the :spermy::spermy::spermy:get to the Egg and no one gets :bfn::af::witch::bfn::af::witch: so we can all :crib:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Dollface said:


> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:

Hello! I, too am a lesbian woman ttc. I am single but I have a wonderful family & a great donor. I have also been "home inseminating." If you need anything, please let me know! Best of luck to you on this journey!


----------



## dmfamily

Katesmithers said:


> JazznTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MermaidMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)
> 
> For me Home insemination is using Donor sperm without intercourse.. and Inseminating myself also my donor sperm was shipped from a known donor so i had to use a kit by www.babiesbymail.com
> 
> 
> and my donor i found on www.freespermdonorregistry.com
> and my wife inseminated on my O Day..Click to expand...
> 
> That shipper is so much more affordable then the company we used!!! Can you give them a good review?Click to expand...





Silly question...but we were thinking of doing the shipping this month...how does it work? Does the donor buy that kit on babiesbymail...and ship to us? I know very silly question...


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZ - this #2 "donation" sounds VERY promising.... PLEASE keep us posted! I am feeling like this could be your month! :dust:


----------



## Katesmithers

dmfamily said:


> Silly question...but we were thinking of doing the shipping this month...how does it work? Does the donor buy that kit on babiesbymail...and ship to us? I know very silly question...

I cannot comment on babiesbymail but we used the gay sperm banks' shippers. We paid for the shipper over the phone via credit card and they shipped it to my donor's house (overnight via FedEx was included in the price). Once we were ready for a shipment, he did his thing, mixed it with the TYB (test yolk buffer) in a glass, put the mixture into the vial, and shipped it back to us with the cold pack provided (in the Styrofoam box thingie). We used USPS to ship it because it was way more affordable then FedEx or UPS. We just gave him a Visa Gift card to pay for return shipping.

So...that is how it worked!


----------



## JazznTee

dmfamily said:


> Katesmithers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JazznTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MermaidMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be nosey but does in home insemination mean sex? btw congrats to everyone who is pursuing their family no matter the cost :)
> 
> For me Home insemination is using Donor sperm without intercourse.. and Inseminating myself also my donor sperm was shipped from a known donor so i had to use a kit by www.babiesbymail.com
> 
> 
> and my donor i found on www.freespermdonorregistry.com
> and my wife inseminated on my O Day..Click to expand...
> 
> That shipper is so much more affordable then the company we used!!! Can you give them a good review?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question...but we were thinking of doing the shipping this month...how does it work? Does the donor buy that kit on babiesbymail...and ship to us? I know very silly question...Click to expand...

You contact babiesbymail and purchase the shipper monday thru wednesday you have them send it to your donor, The shipper comes with everything you need even a soft cup, when you are ovulation you contact your donor he sends it before 11am with the ice pack tell him to put another ice pack in there just to keep it cold. than when it arrives you follow the directions come with directions you can choose to send it anyway you want but if your donor is in canada like mine my best bet was to use fedex because your arrival time is guaranteed


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> JAZZ - this #2 "donation" sounds VERY promising.... PLEASE keep us posted! I am feeling like this could be your month! :dust:

So i missed a cycle and had to change donor's too much run around. so my #2 will actually take place around the 20th i never thought i would be happy to get a period twice a month. AF comes on the 13 i ovulate 9 to 12 days after... So got my fingers crossed


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD!! Jazz, I hope this is it!

I am still waiting on proper OV, I am CD16 today and still hopeful I OV before AF.... Got our "donation" already set up for next week, so just hoping its an OV instead of an AF, would give anything to be one of those ladies that is PG 6 wks after an MC!

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> FXD!! Jazz, I hope this is it!
> 
> I am still waiting on proper OV, I am CD16 today and still hopeful I OV before AF.... Got our "donation" already set up for next week, so just hoping its an OV instead of an AF, would give anything to be one of those ladies that is PG 6 wks after an MC!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!

Did ya do it yet?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey JAZZ, Monday and this morning we are now in the TWW!!! UGH! :wacko: We are going to test on 8/23, so FXD!!! :dust:

How are things with you two???

<------*2DPO*


----------



## ebelle

Fingers crossed for you MrsMM24!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks soooo much EBELLE! Totally nervous about this for some reason.... 
How are you doing?


AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## ebelle

I'm good, did insemination 2 days ago and today. Opk looks set to turn positive tomorrow, so hope I timed it well as donor is going away tomorrow. Not sure if he'll even have time to do another donation in the morning before he leaves. But not going to get fussed about it.

I've read so much about women who are extremely fertile after a loss, so I am really hoping you are one of them and you get your sticky bean this month! *hugs* and lots of babydust!


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Thanks soooo much EBELLE! Totally nervous about this for some reason....
> How are you doing?
> 
> 
> AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!
> 
> :dust: to the whole thread!!!


I just inseminated today :spermy:donor flew in from l.a to give fresh sperm. Picked him up at airport and took him to his hotel. Will get a sample on all three days donor is here. But I'm in pain .. Don't like that feeling so I'm laying back down I am CD9 with a positive opk. But the one thing I won't be doing is driving myself crazy I will wait my cycle my cycle is expected 14 dpo which would be CD 24


----------



## JazznTee

Dollface said:


> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:

When did you have the baby


----------



## MrsMM24

JAZZ, FXD!!! It seems like you 2 may be in for a bfp VERY soon!!! I cannot wait to hear the good news!!! :dust:

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> JAZZ, FXD!!! It seems like you 2 may be in for a bfp VERY soon!!! I cannot wait to hear the good news!!! :dust:
> 
> I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!

So now the tww begins....:happydance: inseminated Saturday,Sunday morning and Sunday night, hoping their was healthy sperm in all three donations.
And hoping I had a nice healthy egg, first day of insemination felt awful full of cramps and pain. My body does not like sperm. Lol
It's Monday morning and I feel fine. I'm going to claim it and say this is it.( power of the mind)

I am hoping all is well, and you get a wonderful bfp this time I used some preseed hoping my results are great.
Going back to sleep:sleep: now fxd


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello JazzNTee, new here to the thread, looking to get info. We are also living in Atlanta. Any info is greatly appreciated. GL


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome MOMMY2BE! :wave: I hope this site provides you with all the info that you can possible need. It has been great for us. Look in my siggy as there are some links in my journal to sites that will be of assistance in your egg chase! GL and FXD!! :dust:

JAZZ, how are you holding you in the TWW??? FXD for you! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## ebelle

Hoping you get your sticky bean bfp tomorrow!!!


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome MOMMY2BE! :wave: I hope this site provides you with all the info that you can possible need. It has been great for us. Look in my siggy as there are some links in my journal to sites that will be of assistance in your egg chase! GL and FXD!! :dust:
> 
> JAZZ, how are you holding you in the TWW??? FXD for you! :dust:
> 
> *AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
> Check out my chart below
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!

FXD crossed for you galls, I'm 4dpo today 3 if you count that I did 3 inseminations during the weekend...I'm doing well sometimes I get a random tug or flutter but nothing crazy, I was starving last night hungry, I drove myself nuts last time I ttc, so this time I'm relaxing, talking on my Facebook lesbian groups, on bnb, fsdr. Watching tv and movies not trying to think about it, earthquake had me a bit shaken but I'm good. Enjoy your vacation ladies I will find out on September 2 that's when AF is not expected to show..lol


----------



## JazznTee

mommy2be7772 said:


> Hello JazzNTee, new here to the thread, looking to get info. We are also living in Atlanta. Any info is greatly appreciated. GL

Hey mommy2be7772... You will love this group, very informative and we keep you crazy full of information, so have you inseminated, is this your first time trying to conceive, what's your method of choice, tell us about yourself..


----------



## JazznTee

mommy2be7772 said:


> Hello JazzNTee, new here to the thread, looking to get info. We are also living in Atlanta. Any info is greatly appreciated. GL

What part of Atlanta aRe you in


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh, for those ladies looking or are interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html


----------



## JazznTee

MrsMM24 said:


> Oh, for those ladies looking or are interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

Add me testing 9/2


----------



## JazznTee

Update BFP.


----------



## dmfamily

...woot woot! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!!! I updating the TWW lists on my threads too. You were the 1st on Sept!!! :happydance: I know you all are crazy excited over there....


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats JazznTee!:happydance:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats JazzNTee!! 5 minutes from downtown. This is my second attempt. The first was an in home insemenation at home using fresh donor sperm, but i miscarried at 7 weeks in 2002. Now i am going to try again using the same method different donor. So wish us luck. Using a donor on the site you guys suggested.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello MrsMM24, good luck in your tww. What methods have been proven to be successful in charting and predicting ovulation? from your experience.


----------



## MrsMM24

MOMMY2BE, I use the FF chart with temp and OPKs. This cycle will be our first with checking CM added. We were successful with just OPKs once and once with temp and OPKs.

Well Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## dmfamily

Woot woot! This is your month!


----------



## JazznTee

mommy2be7772 said:


> Congrats JazzNTee!! 5 minutes from downtown. This is my second attempt. The first was an in home insemenation at home using fresh donor sperm, but i miscarried at 7 weeks in 2002. Now i am going to try again using the same method different donor. So wish us luck. Using a donor on the site you guys suggested.

ok thats not bad im south of atlanta, so you're using fsdr.
glad you found a donor.


----------



## Dollface

JazznTee said:


> Dollface said:
> 
> 
> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:
> 
> When did you have the babyClick to expand...

Just popped in to check for BFPs. Congrats!! 
I had Livie on Aug 8th. It was a wonderful c section, recovery was not too horrible, although I couldn't do too much with her for the first 2 weeks. She will be 4 weeks on Monday, and things are going great! Will be stalking you during your journey!


----------



## mommy2be7772

JazznTee! Did you guys use fsdr as well? If so how was your experience with screening donors and your over all experience? Please advise.



JazznTee said:


> mommy2be7772 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats JazzNTee!! 5 minutes from downtown. This is my second attempt. The first was an in home insemenation at home using fresh donor sperm, but i miscarried at 7 weeks in 2002. Now i am going to try again using the same method different donor. So wish us luck. Using a donor on the site you guys suggested.
> 
> ok thats not bad im south of atlanta, so you're using fsdr.
> glad you found a donor.Click to expand...


----------



## JazznTee

Dollface said:


> JazznTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollface said:
> 
> 
> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:
> 
> When did you have the babyClick to expand...
> 
> Just popped in to check for BFPs. Congrats!!
> I had Livie on Aug 8th. It was a wonderful c section, recovery was not too horrible, although I couldn't do too much with her for the first 2 weeks. She will be 4 weeks on Monday, and things are going great! Will be stalking you during your journey!Click to expand...

Aww my birthday is Aug 8th a leo baby..she going to be a cool kid and thank you.


----------



## JazznTee

mommy2be7772 said:


> JazznTee! Did you guys use fsdr as well? If so how was your experience with screening donors and your over all experience? Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> JazznTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2be7772 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats JazzNTee!! 5 minutes from downtown. This is my second attempt. The first was an in home insemenation at home using fresh donor sperm, but i miscarried at 7 weeks in 2002. Now i am going to try again using the same method different donor. So wish us luck. Using a donor on the site you guys suggested.
> 
> ok thats not bad im south of atlanta, so you're using fsdr.
> glad you found a donor.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I used Fsdr for my first insemination great group of people donors are willing to provide you with what you ask and if not you keep it moving..Im always on the website ...Im Tiller88 most are always willing to help just ask a question in chat if you dont know something or private chat someone willing to help and if you get some weird or your not comfortable with someone contact the moderators and admins bethg is an admin wanna a moderator along with todd are moderators and can assist with anyhing.


----------



## jojokate

Hi all, thought I would take a minute to introduce myself. My wife and I celebrated our one year wedding anniversary (been together for 3 years) yesterday. She has given me the best anniversary gift ever and she is now 4.5 weeks pregnant. We have been trying since April 2010 and she is 41 years old, I'm 37... if we don't have multiples through her, I will be TTC our second child next year sometime. 
We tried IUI without drugs 6 cycles, then with clomid the last three times (higher doses each time) with a trigger shot the last time... we had decided it may be my wife's last time trying before moving onto me (or going into debt with IVF) when we received our BFP - guess it just took threatening her body to kick it into high gear...
First beta test at 13dpo 90 HCG and then 48 hours later 150 HCG - dr has ordered another blood test for this Thurs to check levels...
First ultrasound scheduled week of Sept 19th.


----------



## mommy2be7772

CONGRATS LADIES AND MANY BLESSING TO YOU.
:dust:



jojokate said:


> Hi all, thought I would take a minute to introduce myself. My wife and I celebrated our one year wedding anniversary (been together for 3 years) yesterday. She has given me the best anniversary gift ever and she is now 4.5 weeks pregnant. We have been trying since April 2010 and she is 41 years old, I'm 37... if we don't have multiples through her, I will be TTC our second child next year sometime.
> We tried IUI without drugs 6 cycles, then with clomid the last three times (higher doses each time) with a trigger shot the last time... we had decided it may be my wife's last time trying before moving onto me (or going into debt with IVF) when we received our BFP - guess it just took threatening her body to kick it into high gear...
> First beta test at 13dpo 90 HCG and then 48 hours later 150 HCG - dr has ordered another blood test for this Thurs to check levels...
> First ultrasound scheduled week of Sept 19th.


----------



## bunda

Speaking as a straight woman here, that you guys can take turns in having babies is awesome beyond measure and makes me quite envious. I think of how closely that connects you, as you can BOTH be the pregnant and the eager onlooker for each other. Jojokate, so glad that your wife has finally got a sticky bean and at age 41. Sometimes the body needs a nudge in the right direction. All the best for that first ultrasound. Fx is all goes smoothly.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Much blessing and lots of :dust: to you Bunda! My wife and I are starting our new journey as well. It warms my heart to see all the moms journey's. 



bunda said:


> Speaking as a straight woman here, that you guys can take turns in having babies is awesome beyond measure and makes me quite envious. I think of how closely that connects you, as you can BOTH be the pregnant and the eager onlooker for each other. Jojokate, so glad that your wife has finally got a sticky bean and at age 41. Sometimes the body needs a nudge in the right direction. All the best for that first ultrasound. Fx is all goes smoothly.


----------



## MrsMM24

JOJOKATE, CONGRATS :happydance:!!!! I am soooo happy for you two! Wishing you a VERY H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Hi all. I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I'm Lisa, married to Laura since December last year. We already have 3 teenagers from my previous marriage, but we decided that we wanted one of our own, and were lucky to find a donor fairly quickly. We tried once unsuccessfully in June, and the donor's availability wasn't great, so we missed July and set out on the search again. We found two lovely donors early last month and decided that, to increase our chances of success, we'd try with both over a few days.

Well, we've got our BFP! Laura's now almost 5 weeks pregnant and we're seeing the doctor tomorrow to start the antenatal ball rolling. I feel really blessed that we got there so quickly, as I expected to be trying for some months. The only thing now is that we're not sure who "won the race" and so don't quite know what to tell the donors, if anything. I feel quite bad that we didn't tell either of them that there was another donor. On the one hand it doesn't really matter because neither of them has any rights/responsibilities, but I'd like to know just in case the child, when he/she is older, wants to discover his/her biological roots.

The important thing is that the child will be born into a loving family with two adoring mummies and three older siblings :) xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: LISAAND LAURA!!! Welcome to the thread!!!

CONGRATS!!! on your :bfp: !!! I hope I am soon to follow! Your family sounds absolutely lovely and I wish you all the best for a H&H 9 mos!!! 

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an hour ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jojokate

Welcome Lisa and Laura- we just hit the 6 week mark today and are so excited! Congratulations!!

FX MrsMM24... come on baby dust!!!!!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Welcome Lisa and Laura!! Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:!!


----------



## mommy2be7772

CONGRATS MRSMM24! WE ARE SO HAPPY FOR THE BOTH OF YOU! WE HAVE OUR FX, ARMS X, FEET AND LEGS LOL!! YOU GUYS HAVE IT IN THE BELLY THIS TIME AROUND!!:thumbup::happydance::hugs: AND LOTS OF :dust:


----------



## jaydee79

aww i sincerly wish you both the best of luck my heart goes out to you both and i wish you all the best lots of :dust: to EVERYONE and keep those positive thoughts coming ;) :hug: xx


----------



## MrsMM24

THANKS MOMMY2BE!!! It would just be soooo awesome to have a sticky bean this time.... You are right behind me, so hopefully we will share our news and be bump buddies!!! Would be past perfect.... Secret we haven't shared, but safe enough here on BNB, we are looking into moving to ATL in the next couple of years.... Things to look into first but it's on the radar!!!

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Cool beans!! We welcome you here with open arms in the A!! Yes that would be great if we could be bump buddy's!! Lets all continue to be positive and in great spirits.. Hey before we know it all of us will be PRAYING FOR PLENTY of this :sleep: (But loving every min of not being able to have it. lol)

Be blessed ladies!:hugs:


----------



## kezza78

Bookmarking xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: KEZZA! Nice to see you thinking about joining and chatting with us in here!


----------



## kezza78

Hi there MrsM. 

Found this thread as I was browsing! I've been following a few of you over on the 'considering home-insemination' thread. 

We are another lesbian couple who are embarking on the joys of parenthood. My partner of 10 years is currently 28 weeks pregnant with our first child. The TTC road as been quite a rocky one as I was trying on off for 3 years previously. We both want to carry so seemed sensible the my OH try while I was referred for test. She managed to fall pregnant on the 3rd attempt and we couldn't be happier. Our little BOY is due January!! 

I've had all my test results back and everything is as it should be so finger's crossed I'll be carrying on trying beginning of 2013! (let's see how we get on with one first) :) xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww... What an awesome story KEZZA, although no doubt a rocky road for you two. So glad to hear that things have come together nicely and you have a little boy in arms very soon. :hugs: to your OH! Enjoy this 1st one, we are now TTC #2 have a loss so things are defintely busy over here. We are Very determined now, over the years we toyed around with it, but in the last three it has been more relevant. Especially since our LO has been "requesting" us to make her a big sister.... :haha:

I look forward to hearing more from you on your journey, this is exciting. I am glad your tests are all good and hope to be hearing of your bfp as well!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## iRadiate

Hey guys! I didn't want to be rude and read and run... I figured I would pop my head in and actually introduce myself. My OH and I are planning on getting married and TTC next year. I just started tracking my OV and BBT on fertility friend to help out a bit. We are planning on using a known donor and inseminating at home. All of your stories are so inspiring! I admit that I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what many of these abbreviations mean but I will figure them out in due time.

Lots of well wishes and baby dust to everyone.

I'm just looking for buddies going thru the same process... It's wonderful when you know that you aren't going thru it alone. 

*going to update my profile but I'll be snooping around* :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi IRADIATE!!! :wave:

You came to the right place. There are sooo many of us here going through or doing the same things. it sounds like you are gearing up pretty good for this journey. I look forward to hearing more from you in due time! GL FXD! :dust:

(GL = Good Luck, FXD = Fingers Crossed, AFM = As for Me, CD = Cycle Day, OV= Ovulate) :haha:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## iRadiate

:wave: Hey there MrsMM24...

Your energy is AMAZING... I can feel your excitement and genuine happiness for everyone shining out of my screen! I'm glad I found this board!

I have to admit that I did look at your chart... :blush: I typically OV around CD17 as well... so, we shall see... I noticed EW CF when I went to the bathroom not long ago... TMI? I'm so tickled with charting that you would think we were starting now. We are going to start TTC in January... One heck of a New Years Resolution! So, I'm praying that I will be preggers when we get married in July.

I'm positive that your CD is impending and all will be well with your donations! I know the TWW can be excruciating so try not to dwell on it too much... Hope you get well soon! GL!!! :dust:

Praying that my wife and I won't be too far behind you with or LO!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

No news to report on my end still no AF its really pissing me off! Could it be possible for me to have my period every other month? And could caffeine keep AF away...granted i have cut down on how much coffee i drink but just trying to figure out what is going on...I've registered on FSDR...and I have to say I've came across from.real crazy donors...and I've only been on for 3 days eeekk one flat out told me he always wanted to get a latina pregnant 0_o and the same guy ask me if he could get me and my partner pregnant at the same time creepyyyy needless to say he has been blocked from contacting me LOL but I did come across 2 POSSIBLE candidates who live pretty close to me so We shall see what happens...We are ready to get this rolling...any ideas/tips for hurrying AF?? 


Good luck to all the ladies who are are TTC'ing now or waiting to start TTC'ing! Lots of positive energy being sent your way!

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!


----------



## MrsMM24

IRADIATE, thanks! How are you today? Good Weekend? Weather was good here in MD so I hope you enjoyed a good relaxing weekend. Did you sign up for fertilityfriend? You can do that through my signature. Help with preparation. I wish you luck!

2MOMMIES!!! I wish I could help you but there is noooo way that I know of to get AF. However, we use to notice that the sex drive would increase and as soon as we BD... she would pop in, that B*OTCH! Oh, and still *shocked* at you being a Nun. Wow, that is too interesting.... How was visiting with you friend? Personal question, how does she handle you not being a nun and your relationship?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Heyy 

The sex drive did decrease around the time that I would of gotten AF but still the :witch: never showed up but I have called the doctor to set up an appointment...waiting to hear back from them now! 

I wasn't able to meet with my friends since my car was vandilized early satruday morning so I have been dealing with Cops and excuse my french "assholes" ugh I am so disgusted right now about the whole situation. My car is not even a month old since I bought it! 

The friend that I was meeting is no longer as well! We entered the community together I ended up leaving first and she left several years later. She is now in the Army and is teaching Combat Medic Classes...I was so afraid to tell her years about about my relationship with my DP and ofcourse telling her I was gay but she didn't care one bit! She is now so supportive of us and wants to hear all about my TTC journey!

But I do have a close friend who is a nun...she has actually been a nun for over 40 some years and I was deadly afraid to tell her...I ended up writing her a note and giving it to her and i begged her not to read it infront on me...she didn't but when I walked into a room she read it and I just cried because I was so scared but she asked me to turn around look at her in the face and she said and I qoute " some of the nuns might think I am wrong for saying things but I love you for who you are and nothing will change that. I am not understand it but I still love you and care for you and that is not going to change". The last thing she said to me was Always remember God loves you no matter what! I couldn't tell you how badly I needed to hear that words at that time. I gave me courage to come out to my family! I am still very close friend with my nun friend and even though she doesn't understand she support me 100%! So this is my story. :coffee:

Quick question:

What Basal Thermometer do you use and when do you temp? I have only bee using OBKs and when I have had my period I have had positive but I wanna be more accurate and do anything I can do help!!

THANksss
-Lee



MrsMM24 said:


> IRADIATE, thanks! How are you today? Good Weekend? Weather was good here in MD so I hope you enjoyed a good relaxing weekend. Did you sign up for fertilityfriend? You can do that through my signature. Help with preparation. I wish you luck!
> 
> 2MOMMIES!!! I wish I could help you but there is noooo way that I know of to get AF. However, we use to notice that the sex drive would increase and as soon as we BD... she would pop in, that B*OTCH! Oh, and still *shocked* at you being a Nun. Wow, that is too interesting.... How was visiting with you friend? Personal question, how does she handle you not being a nun and your relationship?
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## futrbabymaker

Oh my gosh, good luck :) I have no advice but I am excited for you both!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hi Iradiate!:wave: Welcome!!



iRadiate said:


> :wave: Hey there MrsMM24...
> 
> Your energy is AMAZING... I can feel your excitement and genuine happiness for everyone shining out of my screen! I'm glad I found this board!
> 
> I have to admit that I d look at your chart... :blush: I typically OV around CD17 as well... so, we shall see... I noticed EW CF when I went to the bathroom not long ago... TMI? I'm so tickled with charting that you would think we were starting now. We are going to start TTC in January... One heck of a New Years Resolution! So, I'm praying that I will be preggers when we get married in July.
> 
> I'm positive that your CD is impending and all will be well with your donations! I know the TWW can be excruciating so try not to dwell on it too much... Hope you get well soon! GL!!! :dust:
> 
> Praying that my wife and I won't be too far behind you with or LO!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

:wave: hi everyone!!


Just wanted to pop in and say that the :witch: has arrived me and my DP will be inseminating the minute we have a positive OPK! Baby :dust: to everyone

Xoxo
Lee


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Random QUESTION ALERT!!

This may be a really dumb question BUT I need to know so I can track my cycle better and I am sorry if its way to much T.M.I but here it goes:

So as i posted yesterday around 4pm my time, when i wiped after a bathroom run I notice light pink tint on the toilet paper...I did :happydance: because i knew the :witch: was around the corner!! so I waited :juggle: I started getting slight cramps but the next time i went to the bathroom still the same light pink no strong :flow:

Went to bed with slight cramps again woke up hoping for a stronger :flow: and nothing...:nope:- I ended up using a tampon to see if there was darker blood (sorry if this is way to much info) I just need some help here!!! and when I took the tampon out there was but I dont have a flow yet but a lot of cramps...

So my question is when would Cycle Day 1 begin for me??? that's always confused me....BTW I did start temping this morning...let's see how that goes!


Thanks you EVERYONE! I am so grateful that this forum is here!! 

-Lee


----------



## MrsMM24

2MOMMIES, YAY :happydance: for AFs arrival... (the ONLY time I will cheer that in for you!) Well, if you are using fertiltyfriend (if you aren't QUICKLY get on my chart and sign up!) You should indicate spotting yesterday. Today I would indicate a light flow since there was more than spotting on the tampon (believe me NOTHING is TMI on BNB with me!) I would say that you are at CD1 today Hun! I cannot wait for all of this to get in gear for you. Temping is going to be rough in the start (as it is for most everyone) but it will all make sense and mean sooo much to your TTC journey! I hope this helps. How long are your cycles (that you thought anyway)? Because you don't need to use the OPKS too early....

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello all! I have a quick question, I have been having these sharp pains around my belly button, mostly to the right of it. Feels hard in the belly button area. I haven't had other SS of pregnancy. What do you gals think? I'm almost done with my TWW yay!!


----------



## MrsMM24

MOMMY2BE, I have read other threads where ladies have felt that. It all sounds positive to me! FXD! We are both close to the end of a very long TWW wait. I test one day before you, although I should actually test on day after you, but.... GL Hun, I sure hope this is it for us both! :dust:

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Ladies how is everyone doing???


----------



## READY4OURBABY

2mommies ~ 5dpo and feeling a lot better today. a few of the symptoms i had have gone away. im hoping thats not a bad sign. trying to stay busy. hoping for a sticky bean:thumbup:

how are you????


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies,
im feeling a little down so wanted to come and read some positive stories about insemination. Me and my DH are inseminating with his sperm but i just feel like its never going to work. :cry:
I think im a little down because it is the 3rd month ttc after the MC and i was really hoping for it to work as i read everything i could and tried our best and now i think af is coming.

Wishing you all the best and really hope you all get your bfps pretty soon. :hugs:


----------



## Meishka

I know this is a really old post, but is any lesbian couples using at home donor sperm still here wanting to go through this experience together?


----------



## Firefly74

I'm ready for the self-insemination. I have bought the disposable oral 10ml syringe (as recommended by most of the websites) and also Pre-seed lubricant but I'm just wondering whether would it hurt if you insert the oral syringe inside you?



Dollface said:


> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:


----------



## Meishka

Hi I'm new on here, but my partner and I just did our first month of home insemination. To answer your question, I didn't think it hurt. To get it close to the cervix, there was some pressure, but nothing to bad. Good luck to you!


----------



## wipednwired

Meishka: We're happy to join you in the journey! I just inseminated for the third time. I actually got pregnant in Feb on the second shot, but miscarried at 5.5 weeks. It's been a bit hard to figure things out this month, because it's not so easy to find Day 1 of your cycle after a miscarriage (before the next period). I pretty much had to go with the quality of the cervical fluid to guess a date, because OPKs (ovulation predictor kits - I used the pee on a stick kind) have not been very useful for me. So, I *think* I am at 10DPO, which is too early to take a POAS...

Firefly74: You could go for a smaller syringe if you're worried. They say men can ejaculate up to 10 ml, but our guy is lucky to reach 2ml, so we are using a 5ml one. It's smaller and less intrusive than a tampon; just try not to scrape yourself with the edge, and don't intentionally poke your cervix!

Happy to share any advice and hear what others are doing - we were successful after 2 tries, so at least I know we're doing *something* right!!


----------



## SamiAurora

Dollface said:


> I have been with my woman for 20 years. With the help of a donor, 14 years ago, she gave birth to our daughter. My dream has always been to experience pregnancy and childbirth myself, and now we are ready for another child. My best friend from high school, who knows us both well, has offered to be my donor. I will be inseminating at home towards the end of this month. I am terrified and excited at the same time. Any other lesbian mommies or ANY mommies who did in home insem? Any advice or friendly words are appreciated! Thanks!!:dust:

Hi Huni!

I'm bi, but my partner is male. However I am for medical reasons having to try through selfinsemination and have a thread on the assisted contraception threads - you would be more than welcome to join!

Wish you the best of luck and hope you get your :bfp: soon :D

:dust:


----------



## Myalways829

Hello Everybody  

My name is Bree and I am new to this thread. Sadly Im not TTC because I cannot find a donor :( and I have alot of other things going on like school (college) and finding a apt so with that sai Im here to look for information and learn from you guys


----------



## Meishka

Wipednwired: thanks for the welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :( I guess we will be going through this journey together then...this was month one of TTC but I should see AF tomorrow and I'm only getting BFNs :( I'm a little unsure on my ov date too, I got my first positive on cd 12, thought that was it, but for curiosity I kept doing my opks to see how long I ovulated, ya well that didn't work! I've had a definate positive on my opks every day since the first one! So I don't know if I O'd late or what, and my BBT is kinda crazy so I really can't tell. Hopefully this time around will be clearer. Anyway, thanks so much for the warm welcome and looking forward to going through this quest with others going through the same! GL!


----------



## wipednwired

Meishka: Nice to have a virtual friend with roughly the same schedule! I've found that charting the BBT is the best way to *try* and predict for the next time, but they can be all over the place. Are you taking your temp at exactly the same time? The first month, I took it kind of casually - 7:30 one morning, 8:30 the next - and my temps were crazy. So now I put on the alarm for the same (earlyish) time every morning, take the temp, and go back to sleep until I really have to get up. It's a pain, but if you do it for one or two months, you'l have a much better chart. 

Also, I've noticed that even ONE glass of wine the night before can shoot my temp up in the morning, so I've cut out drinking completely (except maybe for the first 2-3 days I am on my period, when I don't bother to temp). 

All this being said, my chart this month is confusing, and there are two dates that I could have ovulated. But because I think my luteal phase is 13 days, I'm fairly sure as of this morning that I must have ovulated on the second of those possible days, because no AF yet. I did take a test yesterday (10DPO, I think), and it was a BFN. Couldn't resist, even though I knew it was likely too early!! 

It might be too early for you too - I just came across a chart yesterday that is very useful - you can choose your DPO and see how likely it is that your BFN might be false. I can't add the link, but if you google this, it comes up at the top: countdowntopregnancy pregnancy test results by day past ovulation

Ciao!


----------



## wipednwired

Welcome to the thread, Bree! I wish I had joined this kind of thing earlier, because I'm learning while actively TTC. The best advice I can give is to start charting your temps now, so you'll know what your cycle is like when the time comes. It's really really helpful. If you haven't read about the Fertility Awareness Method, it will tell you what to do. The 'bible' book on this is 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler.


----------



## Myalways829

wipednwired - thank you I will get that book !


----------



## Meishka

Wiped wired- yes I set an alarm too lol, take my temp then go back to bed! I thought I'd see AF today, but she was a no show. I have a feeling I might have O'd late :( we did self insemination around when I got the first positive opk, but I think mayb my egg had some trouble getting out of the gate, causing me to actually O later :( ugh I had a feeling we should have kept doing the SI until we got a neg opk, grrrrr! I did another hpt today and it's still neg :( I guess Ill probably see AF tomorrow then. If I did ovulate around my first positive opk, I would be 15 dpo today. Anything is possible, but I think I just O'd late, and that's why I haven't seen AF yet. Ugh, if she is going to show up I wish she would hurry up so I can get on to the next cycle of trying!


----------



## Meishka

Hi ladies, well I don't have an answer for the title, but thought I'd share my view on what this could possibly be about and my own experience with it.
This month, I got a positive opk on cd 12, I was excited because I knew we had done a good amount of SI's to hopefully catch the egg this month. Well, for the next 12 days I was still getting positive opks. Very positive! I thoughT ok, maybe it's just picking up the regular LH in my system, or maybe I'm preggo, or maybe I O'd late (all are possible reasons). well I asked Dr. Q his view on why this could be. He said not to test after the first positive opk, and that getting continuos positives after the first was normal. 
Ya ok, well I'm going to have to disagree. First, this has never happened before to me, and in researching it, it doesn't seem all that common, at least not 10-12 days of positive opks! Second, i should have seen AF today and haven't, meaning I'm late. But BFN at what is now 15dpo. Could I be preggo? It's a possibility, but I'm leaning more toward that my egg just had a hard time getting a 
start out of the gate, meaning I probably did in fact O later than my first positive opk, waaay later! Looking at my chart, which is a little crazy, it appears I might have O'd as late as what I thought was 8 dpo! If I did, I'm out for this month :( I took the doctors advice and other people's advice about 
only going off the first positive opk and therefore we stopped doing the SI's. Now I really really wish 
we would have kept doing it! There was some that said to keep Doing it, but they were all married couples, not using a donor, or paying for it! In other words, I need a more concrete answer for this occurrence lol! 

My point after all my rambling- next cycle I'm not going to stop doing SI until I get a neg opk! :) learning from my mistakes, and looking forward to this cycle! 

This is just my humble opinion/story though, and hope it helps someone out there! GL and Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MEISHKA* GL Hun!:dust:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and Ihave my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Sooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we have some NYs Babies brewing ladies! :dust:


----------



## Meishka

Thank u sooo much! Well I'm 19dpo, no AF, digi only giving me a bfn :( I don't know what to think. I thought I just ovulated later. That was until I threw up this morning lol. I hate being in limbo for this many days! I just want a BFP or AF to show up so I can get on with it either way!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MEISHKA* that's totally understandable, hang in there Hun, most people will tell you that the TWW is the HARDEST of the waits Hun!:dust:


----------



## Meishka

Mrsmm24- thanks well I have a doctor appoint at 10am tomorrow for a blood test. I'm 20dpo! I'm so nervous! But at least I'll have a definate answer, one way or the other! I'm mostly worried that even though I got a positive opk, that it may have been delayed. If that's the case I don't know when I should start using opks next cycle. I guess I'll talk to my doctor about it in the morning.


----------



## Meishka

I got my results this morning, BFN :( my beta was less than 1. So sad. I just don't understand, I threw up again this morning, I don't feel sick or anything so I don't know. I guess I did O late :( I guess all I can do is look forward to next cycle...whenever that's going to start...I did have the slightest bit of blood in CM this morning so maybe it will start soon. DW felt that we should DTD before she left for work to help it along lol, yes I'm sure that's why she suggested it! Lol! All in the name of science I'm sure lol. Well on to the next cycle for me, I'm pretty sad right now, I guess I was still hanging onto a shred of hope with the blood test. 
I hope everyone else is doing great and working on their BFPs! GL to you all!


----------



## Myalways829

Meishka - Im sorry :( , next cycle its on  :dust:


----------



## Meishka

AF is here. On to a new cycle!


----------



## Myalways829

Meishka- thats great


----------



## Ttcnum1

Hey im also lesbian ttc!! Wish u the best of luck


----------



## Myalways829

Ttcnum1- heyy welcome


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello we are also a *lesbian couple ttc*. We go for our first insem on the 27th as long as AF comes on time. This waiting for the actual insem is crazy for me so I cant even imagine what the 2ww is going to be like. Right now I have insomnia sleeping maybe 2-3 hours a night. My OH is fine but she has never had a problem with sleep. Thank God that she is the one to carry. We already have a 5 year old daughter that we conceived thru home ai using a bank. This time we are using a known donor which to me is more comforting, bc the donor is such a sweetheart. We are hoping for a :bfp: in may for a January 2013 baby. baby :dust: to all ttc good luck everyone


----------



## Meishka

LescoupleTTC- welcome! I know the wait is killer!! GL!! We are hoping for a May BFP too using home insem with donor. Maybe we will be bump buddies! FX'd for us all!


----------



## Myalways829

LesCoupleTTC-welcome


----------



## mrslebrew

Good Luck to all of you ladies TTC! We finally got our BFP! After almost four years of TTC on and off. I'm still can't believe we finally did it! Stay strong ladies even though it takes sometime, one day soon you will all be seeing BFP!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Yeah the wait is definitely killer. :wacko: Im trying to be as calm as possible so I dont stress out my OH. But now we ran into a problem, AF showed her head a day early which totally messes up all my calculations. Now we have to change all of the bookings we made. Just when I thought we were going to be smooth sailing here goes another monkey wrench in my plans. :growlmad: But according to the ovulation calendars our OV date has basically just moved up two days so we will just leave a little earlier than planned. Now we only have ten days left!! Yipppeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

~MrsLebrew Congratulations on your BFP. Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSLEBREW* This is awesome news!!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

:wave: welcome to all of you new to the forum! Wishing you all the best is yout TTC journey... Feel free to read my journal for any information that you could possibly wonder. If it isn't there, don't hesitate to ask!:dust:

:hi: Ladies, hope the rest of you are doing well!


*AFM...* well, I was gone for a few extra days. Had my HSG on Thursday, all is clear to continue to TTC. I updated my journal so go there for full info disclosure. I am looking forward to be testing this month and also seeing many more of US getting BFPS!!:dust:


----------



## Myalways829

mrslebrew- YAY !


----------



## Meishka

Lescouple- yeah! That's good that you get to do it sooner than expected! Still, don't you hate it when your cycle throws in a loop and screws things up lol. My O day stalled for 8 days last cycle grrrr!! So we missed out since we only inseminated before and the day of my first and second positive opk. Really hoping that doesn't happen again this month! 

We start trying the insem. on Friday! We are just going to do them everyday or every other day until I KNOW without a doubt that I O'd, hopefully we won't have a repeat of last month! 
I have my soft cups and pre seed at the ready! Drinking my green tea every day, started my mucinex yesterday, taking EPO twice a day, and even drinking a little grapefruit juice and pineapple juice daily. DW has been doing reflexology on my feet every night and I've been doing yoga lol! This had better be my month!! Lol!!
Hope everyone else is doing well and wishing you all a Big Fat Sexy Positive!!!


----------



## MissWhite91

I don't have any advice but I think this is amazing :) good luck to you :dust: xx


----------



## Meishka

Miss white- good luck to you! Hope you see your BFP!


----------



## MissWhite91

Ty :D xx


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Yeah it does suck when your cycle just wants to have a mind of its own. But now we are 5 days and a wake up until insem time. Ive let the stress go and Im trying to think happy thoughts. It must be working because Ive been getting much more sleep lately, which is always good. I cant wait till i can actually post a :BFP: on here. 


<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1334466000z4z28z14.png" border="0"></a>

<a href="https://daisypath.com/"><img src="https://davf.daisypath.com/9za9m7.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Daisypath Anniversary tickers" /></a>


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

OOPs not HTML LOL. Heres what it shoulda been



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1334466000z4z28z14.png



https://davf.daisypath.com/9za9m7.png


----------



## Meishka

Lescouple- me too! When I do, I'm going to post the biggest fattest sexiest BFP ever! Lol! Well we did our first insem for this cycle tonight, hoping to O on Monday. Trying to get a few insems in before the big O! I'm so nervous my egg might stall again like last month. But, donor is awesome, said he is willing to give a sample every 24 hrs until I see my temp rise for 3 days and get neg opks for a few days. FX'd this will be our month!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Yay FX'D for you too maybe we can be bump buddies!!! :dust:


----------



## sparklela

Hi there everybody-- so, it's time for me to stop lurking and actually post something... 

My partner and I (living in Germany) are trying to conceive, with the help of a known donor, a friend/coworker of mine. We tried for the first time this past cycle. We used instead cups with pre-seed lube, no syringes. He did his part directly into the cup, and then we did our part: my partner inserted the lube into me, then I inserted the sperm-filled cup, then I had an orgasm and remained lying for a long time afterwards. Because of the Easter holiday, he had to travel, which meant that our timing was good, if not utterly optimal-- we did it 3 times: at 4, 2, and 1 days before my O. (which we timed with the help of an Ovacue Fertility Monitor for the first time this month, too-- the ovulation pee sticks have never worked for me.) We're currently in limbo at the end of the first 2ww. (Wow, I never thought the torture of waiting would be this extreme.) 

I am due for my period today or tomorrow, but I have nothing yet, not even light spotting. I've tested with the super-cheap internet HPTs, but everything is still negative... and I'm getting really down. (I would have thought at day 27, O+14, I'd have seen a positive or gotten my period by now. 

My cycles are usually 27 or 27.5 days, once as short as 26, and a couple of times as long as 28, within the past year. (I've been charting since early last summer, although we just started trying.) 

The negative tests have gotten me down, and I touched my cervix with a finger yesterday and swear i saw a slight spot of pink, but then NOTHING at all except some creamy mucous after that touch showed up. And nothing more today-- just a little creamy mucous. (The bit of light pink totally freaked me out-- and now i'm convinced i'm not pregnant, although perhaps I still could be.)

Question #1 is: did we even do this properly?? 
Nothing seemed to spill... but how on earth do we know if the sperm actually got through my cervix? Should we have used a syringe?
I did orgasm afterwards, all 3 times. We left the cup in overnight, (went to sleep for the night afterwards the first two times, the last time it was in the morning, and I lay down for a couple of hours afterwards, and wore the instead cup the rest of the day.) But should we have used a syringe first, and inserted the cup later? 

Another source of confusion: I am taking progesterone cream-- i did that for the first time this cycle, small doses, starting 3 days after ovulation. And I have been totally convinced that I'm pregnant, but I don't know if my symptoms might actually all just be from the cream. 

As soon as a day after our last insemination, I could swear that I felt odd things I've never felt before- middle and lower backache, sore breasts (which we both think are larger!), frequent peeing. AFter 5-6 days I also had constipation, occasional twinges in my abdomen (primarily on the left), and I have had massive indigestion (burping, huge and really frequently!), have been really gassy (sorry if TMI), and also sometimes nausea-- never throwing up, but very real and I swear it's not imaginary. I've also been really sleepy-- on a couple of days I ended up taking long naps, quite unintentionally! 

So question #2 is: does anybody know about progesterone cream mimicking pregnancy symptoms, or extending your cycle? I don't know if i should stop the cream or not... if i quit, i might miscarry if i'm pregnant. if i don't quit, if i'm not pregnant, maybe i'll never get my period, or screw up my cycle? argh.

My reasoning for the progesterone cream, if you want to know: I do have a shorter cycle and I'm 35, and my periods are light, so I've been afraid that I may have low progesterone. So I wanted to do my best to make sure that if i conceive, it would stick-- I've read many places that the cream can't hurt, and using a little bit, after ovulation only, could help avert early miscarriage. That's how I've used it-- lightly, only after ovulation.

So now, with all the negative tests, I have no idea whether or not I might actually be pregnant. And since this is my first cycle-- we're going a little nuts here :-( 

Any advice? I'd love to hear from other couple using the instead cup method at home, or advice on how we should be best doing it. And if anybody has insights into the symptoms and/or the cream, and whether or not I might still be pregnant at this point, without a positive test-- i'd be most grateful!!

Thanks for the help! we are feeling a little alone on this, especially since we're not talking to our friends about the fact that we're trying...a friendly voice would be so welcome...


----------



## Kelso_Sara

Hi! Me and my partner are ttc as we speak. It was scary the first insemination, but after that it was a breeze. Then it got to the point where I could do it by myself. Hoping it works!! I will find out if it worked on the 6th! Good luck!


----------



## wipednwired

Hey all! Sorry that I dropped out of here for a bit - technical issues :)

Mrslebrew, congrats! Woo hoo! All the positive BFPs are such an encouragement to everyone else.

Meishka - I promised to be TTC buddies and them promptly dropped off the planet. Sorry - I'm back! Which one is you in the pic? I have to post mine soon.

So, I'd love to hear about how people deal with their known donors in terms of discussing and planning the actual donations. We have a lovely guy - has often said it's no bother at all - but he has a very busy life, new job, 2 kids, etc., so I am really conscious of his time.

We started round 4 this month - the first insems after I got a period following the m/c in late Feb. We tried in the interim time last month, but everything was so screwy that I didn't know which day was right.

I was expecting that my best guess for O this month was tomorrow - Wednesday, so last week I sent off an email to him saying that Mon and Tues of this week would be best. But then, on Sunday, I got a huge release of EWCM, and was like - whaaa, this is way earlier than I expected. So he came over Monday and donated, and that morning I saw the most EWCM I've ever seen (in my life!) mixed with a twinge of blood (ovulation spotting?). Sorry if TMI, but you know how closely we end up looking at these things! I've heard things are different after a m/c so maybe this is why. I sort of feel extra fertile.

Yesterday, we went to his place and did a pick-up at lunch. It was so funny - we actually brought lunch, and my friend (his wife) was home too, so we all ate lunch, and then DF (Dear Fiancee) and I went for a walk, returned to get the sperm when he texted, quickly drove home, and got to it! Seriously ladies, we need to write a film about the insemination process, it's too funny.

So that brings us to today. I took my temp this am and it was really low, but then I wondered if something was wrong (lying in bed after, kidding myself that I could fall back to sleep), so I took it again 15 min later and it jumped by 7/10ths of a degree (F). Did it a third time and it was the same as the higher one. So I am totally confused, because I know the best time to take it is immediately upon waking, but can it really shoot up 7/10ths in 15 min? Ahhhhh! The first temp would suggest I haven't O'd and the second suggests probably I have, so ... do I call him for donation 3 or just call it a day? I have said to DF that if the donor lived next door, I would just call anytime, but it takes some arranging with all of our jobs, etc. Trying to use the CM as a guide, but it's not always reliable. And the OPKs are useless for me.

Ok, that was long...sorry!


----------



## sparklela

Hi wipednwired!

I think that it varies from person to person how quickly your bbt shoots up. 
Mine is super sensitive, meaning that it will change drastically (as much as .1degree Celsius) if I just stand up. Seriously, if I've gotten up to pee within 2 hours of waking, my temps can be screwy. Or if I wake 15 min later than usual. 

My temps are always at a clear low 1-2 days pre-o... Clear dip every month. Dunno if that helps-- but I've heard that's common...

Hope you really are "extra fertile" this cycle! Baby dust to you!


----------



## wipednwired

Thanks sparklela - I've only been charting for 5 months, and while I wish that were a lot of info, it's not, really!

But this morning was just so confusing. I've decided that if anything resembling fertile CM shows up today, we'll make an appointment with the donor tonight. Otherwise, I am going to guess that ovulation was happening last night/this am, and that's the cause for the temp ambiguity (all things else equal). I really wish we could temp at any time in the day (this process is making me even more of a control freak, haha).


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: to all the newbies joining, and plenty of GL and :dust:


I just wanted to drop in with an update;

*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## sparklela

Hi all--
So, the sad update is that AF arrived, just late. Sigh. Ok, starting a fresh month.


----------



## wipednwired

sparkela - damn AF! I remember when getting my period was a pain only if I was going on holiday...means so much more now.

MrsMM24 - I think we're on the same schedule. I figure I am now 3DPO.


----------



## waiting4bub

I'm so glad that I found this thread! I hope it's okay if I join you. And I apologize if this gets long.

Me and my wife have been together for 11 years and married for 2 years in July! We're both 31 and have wanted a child badly for a few years, but wasn't sure how we were going to go about it. I recently found someone willing to donate to us, problem is he lives about 2 hours away from us. He makes random trips into the city and does his thing at his families and then the sample gets brought to me. I really have no warning about when this is going to happen. First time was a week before Ovulation and the second was the day after. i need to see if I can get some control over his visits, but I don't want to sound ungreatful either. 

I'm currently sitting at 8dpo and I've had a lot of symptoms. I very stupidly took a pregnancy test this morning and I saw a faint line as the color past over the test. I got super excited but then it faded into a white line then was gone. So i tried another, lol ... just in case that one was defective and it was negative. So now i'm going to try and hold off for another 2 days. My temperature took a huge spike over the last two days so I'm trying to remain optimistic, it's just fading as fast as that pink line on my test. my wife thinks i'm nuts. She doesn't want to hear about the whole process, or all of my symptoms. If I mention it she's like, you're going to keep obsessing about this aren't you? I know she's just as excited as I am to have a baby, but where it's not her trying,she don't completely get it. So I'm trying not to talk to her about all of this stuff, which is why I'm super thankful for places like these online! 

One of major symptoms, and i apologize if this is TMI is I have IB. And I'm usually super regular, but not anymore. What used to be 5 times a day has gone down to 1! I've had bouts of nausea but it's not a constant everyday thing. I've also had some pretty nasty cramps a few days ago, and sometimes I don't even get cramps when my period arrives. Also, and again sorry if TMI but I have no cm right now,and usually i have an abundance right up to my period arriving. I have other symptoms but they can be written off as an every month thing. 

I'm really hoping that 8dpo is just really too early to test and that there is a positive test right around the corner.

if not i guess i just have to gear up to try again next month! it's really taking a toll on me though. I don't know how women can do this month after month coming up with the same results. Just writing about this turns me into a blubbering mess! 

I need to see if I can find me some instead cups online for next month, I'm hoping that might help things out. Also, do any of you use preseed? I've heard lots of good things about it, but am wondering if I should make the plunge and get that too? I've looked in all my local stores and they don't have any, so i'll have to look online for that too.

Sorry for all the rambling. Thanks for taking a peek if you made it to the end!

Finger's crossed for everyone!


----------



## MrsMM24

*WAITING* nice and long post, loved it though so don't apologize for the length! I am happy that you found this thread as well. I know there is ALOT you can gain from these threads and hope you see your dark pink BFP soon! If you want to take a view at my journal, feel free, it is in my siggy. GL FXD!!:dust:


*WIPEDANDWIRED* GREAT! Let's finish this wait out together! We are getting anxious, but will allll that we have been through in the last year, we are holding strong to wait to test. Wishin you luck!:dust:


*SPARKLE* So sorry AF flew in, I hope that your next cycle is the ONE!! :dust:


*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF is likely due this weekend. Not sure how my cycle will rebound after the last MC so we shall see. I am feeling fine, all the moving, and working, and organizing, I am not only so busy that I haven't been regularly on BnB, but also not thinking much of SS... FXD for myself and everyone through this weekend, I will see you back on Monday!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! I have been lurking in the background for a few weeks now and since there hasn't been much activity I figured I would take the opportunity to introduce myself. :flower: My Partner and I have just completed our first at home AI. I was always the one that was supposed to carry but 2 years ago I had to have brain surgery and was dianosed with a condition that prevents me from safely having kids. Perk of being gay....it's not like it can happen on accident. :rofl: My partner offered to carry to the shock of myself, friends and family. I can't stop reading, researching, and asking her if her boobs hurt or she has to pee. LOL!! She said if I ask one more time if she took her folic acid she was going to loose it. :blush: I love heraing all of your stories. AF should be here around the 16th. Meanwhile I will climb the walls. Baby dust to all!!!! :dust:


----------



## KelleyNJen

Good luck to you LeahMSta


----------



## sparklela

Hi all... 

okay, i'm back for round #2. I got a nasty bout of strep throat (how on earth did I get this as an adult!?) early in my cycle, which I was concerned would throw my cycle off whack-- but low and behold, all signs still pointed toward O on Day 14... and I did get positive OPKs! Anway, I had to go to Zurich this time because it was our month to travel, and our potential pop works in theater so he travels a bit-- either I went to him this month, or it couldn't happen! (Going to Zurich is not as exotic as it sounds, it's only a few hours on the train.) Anyway... the trip was literally 24 hours, during which we had two inseminations, the night before O and the morning of ovulation day (I think I had either just O'd or it happened later that afternoon-- I get some ovulation sensation but in truth, I never know if it's during, or afterwards!) But anyway, I think that timing is pretty darn good, so I'm hopeful. 

I think this time around, I'm definitely avoiding thinking about it all, if at all possible! My partner asked me today how i'm feeling (Day O+2)... and i said quite honestly that I think I can't feel anything, or if I do, it wouldn't be anything that I couldn't "explain away". I think distraction this time will be key-- and if I notice things, just let them be! The talking about it last time killed me when I didn't end up preggo. In the meanwhile there's music to be learned (I'm a musician) and our wedding(s) to plan, so finding other topics of concentration shouldn't be too hard. :winkwink:

Also-- this month, we tried a slightly different insemination tactic. We still used instead cups, but I actually withdrew a little of the semen into a needleless syringe first, and then injected it in the direction of my cervix-- we thought that the momentum of the sperm might help them find the right spot. Then the cup with the rest of the sperm was inserted, there was a little "fun" to encourage good swimming, and then I hung with my upper body off the bed a little while (halfway upside-down), thinking that the position might help gravity out a little bit. (I realize this sounds crazy, but you have to admit-- it's a funny picture! And seemed to tilt my pelvis a bit.) Does anybody think that the added velocity from shooting sperm from the syringe is helpful? I have honestly no idea, but all I can think is, "they have so far to swim!" And who knows, maybe they need a little boost...

Okie dokie! That's my long update, hope y'all enjoyed it, and don't mind my ramblings! AF should arrive around the 22nd or 23rd... but hopefully not!


----------



## wipednwired

*LeahMSta *- Welcome! I have just the opposite situation with my partner - she's not interested in tracking all the details, but does listen patiently. I am the more precise or 'on it' one in the relationship, and the first to carry (I'm 3 years older - age before beauty, LOL), and she only gets super-attentive when the pregnancy pee sticks come out...

*MrsMM24 *- Just clicked on your pregnancy journal - you are an inspiration. I hope your crazy temps just decide to stay up up up.

*waiting4bub *- any update? I think 8 DPO is just too early to test. Resist, resist, resist!

*sparklela *- I'm with you... here's hopes that spring will bring the stork...

*AFM *- we were in Italy on vacation for the last 10 days, so I actually stopped temping for a few days, because I wanted to relax. I find it hard to go back to sleep after temping, especially if I am not in my own bed. I didnt' get sore boobs this month, which is odd, because it's the norm for me post-O. The short of it is that AF arrived on Sunday. I was expecting her on Saturday, which was to be a night out, and I really wanted to have a glass of prosecco IF I was not pregs... So I took a test - at 13DPO, and it was brilliantly negative. Bright white nada in the square. Then I noticed spotting, and thought, what the hell, I'm having the prosecco. It's hard being the only person who doesn't speak the language, especially amongst Italians, who speak very quickly! AF arrived first thing the next morning. It's disappointing because my ovulation signs - well, especially the fertile CFM - were so pronounced this month. And I'm pretty sure we got the donation timing bang-on, judging by the arrival of AF. I know, I know that getting everything right does not mean you'll actually conceive, but for the first time I started to feel a bit impatient. I know it's only the fourth month, and I did get pregnant the second time, but I'm 38, and why weren't the boobs sore, and maybe my progesterone is low and ....ahhh, the mania in my head!


----------



## wipednwired

*sparkela *- I think we were posting at the same time.

We have always used the syringe, and it did manage to get me pregnant on the second month of TTC (with one insemination), so I figure it works! I also arrange my body in peculiar ways. I practice yoga a lot, so why not do a shoulder stand for a few minutes post insemination?! Accomplish two things at the same time, LOL. 

We haven't tried the cups, but we do use preseed. I have my partner insert it, but then I actually try to 'coat' my cervix with my finger (sorry TMI), so that the spermies have the best chance of entering a favourable compound as quickly as possible. So far I've been able to laze around for 30 min afterwards each time, which I guess means that I don't need the cup. Any thoughts on that? Should I be getting the cup? Why is the cup actually used?:hugs:


----------



## sparklela

Hey! yeah, I think we did. Well, we are practically in the same time zone, and I guess all the North American folk aren't awake yet. 

The idea of coating your cervix with the stuff is brilliant! (and not TMI at all... lol.)
I had not considered that at all... although I do insert some preseed with the applicator about 30 min beforehand. (otherwise it's totally messy-- learned that the first time.) My mucous is actually usually pretty good, but you know, I figure, the more the better.  Maybe you're right, with the pressed on your cervix and shooting in with the syringe, maybe it'll catch them and help them swim through. (That was our thought by using the syringe this time, too.) Your way is probably just fine-- i mean, you got pregnant once already, right? If your issue was losing it, then at least you know the sperm are getting through and finding an egg with your method. 

So, I think the cups aren't really necessary, but the upside is that you can leave them in a long time-- I'm constantly wondering how long to leave it in!. We are using that method because we had friends that used them successfully. (Um, warning, the smell is not lovely when you remove it.) They're meant to catch your period-- they fit around your cervix and then nothing can leave your body! So the only place to go is up. Also they're soft on the bottom (it's like a think sandwich baggie), which means you can kindof push it up and help the little pool of sperm get close to the mouth of your cervix. I think that's a definite plus. But what do I know?? It's all just some sort of bizarre conception guessing game.

They were a real advantage this month, since I had to go to Zurich alone to inseminate-- my partner couldn't get the time off work. After the 2nd try this month, I took the train straight home...still wearing the cup, of course, until late that night. So, when my partner came home, we had the chance that she could "press the go button" (lol-- sorry if THAT's TMI), and potentially help any sperm remaining in the cup up and on their little trip! Also she could feel involved. Since the semen was still in there, and they can survive a few days, I guess we'll never know when they travelled, if I do get pregnant. PS- I've heard that it's useful to have as many orgasms as you can when wearing the cup, because with each one, your cervix dips down into the semen, which is also super close when you wear the cups.

So, I don't know?? They might be worth a try. Can you find them in Ireland? I got mine in the states when I was home last. Although we also have german friends who have used them, so i do think they can be found on this side of the pond, with a little hunting. 

Whoa, I always write too much! gotta work on shorter posts... 

baby dust...


----------



## wipednwired

Ah, the Diva Cup!! At least that's what it's called in Canada - you can find them at natural food stores. I've never tried one as a tampon substitute, but I know exactly what you mean. I wondered if it was the same thing. I really doubt I can find them easily here in Ireland - they're just not that granola here. (Is 'granola' a known term outside Canada)?

Nothing on this topic is really TMI as far as I am concerned, but as a North American in Ireland, I always feel that my general personality is TMI, so I am just trying to be careful, hahaha.

The way I look at is all is this: couples who get pregnant through male to female intercourse aren't using anything very high tech, and women often get pregnant with very little effort. The cervical fluid is another issue. Sometimes I have a lot, others, not so much. I figure it's best to get more in there, as you say. We only do it 5-10 minutes before the sperm, mostly because we're out on a walk while the donor is in our house making the donation, so if I did it before, it might slip out, LOL. I will take a look online for the cup, though, because there may be instances where we have to do a 'quickie' insemination. We've spent most of our technical efforts on determining the right velocity to use in pushing the plunger! Not so slow that it dribbles, not so fast that you give the sperm the spins.


----------



## sparklela

As a north American in Germany, I *totally* sympathize on the subject of TMI! 
:winkwink: and yes-- the word "granola" is also totally known in the states-- at least, in my circles! (I think among lesbians we are more like than not to know a few granola types, right?)

But the instead cups are only *kindof* like the diva cup! The principle is similar-- fitting onto the cervix like a diaphragm, but the difference is that the diva cup is solid (plastic? Latex? Dunno). And the instead softcups are disposable. (though some people do wash and reuse.) the disposable factor is appealing, since sterility is an issue if you want something to eventually swim through your cervix.) The have a ring at the top, and a plastic Baggie thing under, so it really is flexible-- you can push the Baggie up against your cervix from the underside. 

Anyway... No guarantees with any of it, I guess! But I like the idea of trapping the little spermies with little space and little room to swim anywhere else!

But you're so right-- so many straight couples manage to get pregnant so easily by just having sperm get in the right vicinity, without making it some precisely engineered endeavor! At some point it's bound to work, I guess. :shrug:

How did you land in Ireland, if you don't mind my asking? Have you been there long?


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome and GL *LEAHMSTA.... *you're such a soldier! I hope you see a BFP sooner than later!! :dust:


AF has set in *WIPED*, so I'm out, but hoping you carry our cycle to a nice lovely BFP!


----------



## Meishka

Hi all, Ive been so busy lately! Anyway, guess what?...... I got my BFP this morning! 9dpo!!! Yippee! DW and I are so excited!!! Hoping this bean sticks!!
Good luck to everyone, all of you are amazing!! I'll still be checking in to see you all get your BFPs too!!


----------



## Meishka

Wiped wired- no worries, I disappeared for a minute there too lol!! Ok I got my BFP so now you get yours!!! Bump buddies!! 
Oh and I'm the one in my pic with my back showing, my wife is facing the camera. I'm already getting a maternity shirt made with a tattoo machine on it that says " my mommy is a tattoo artist" lol!! LOVE IT!!! And of course I have to get one with a turkey baster on it...pretty sure that should be a rule for us lol. If I didn't, I might be letting down tons of lesbians everywhere lol...yup...just doing my part!! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all. Can I join? Me and DP ttc number 1! Three months so far. One chemical. Now CD1 ready for attempt three, month four x


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for the well wishes y'all. We are now 7dpo and I am going NUTS!!! Is it normal to become an internet scientist? I have been reading about the accuracy of EPTs and researching early sypmptoms of pregnancy for the last 2 days. I knew the wait to test would be hard but this is getting absurd. My sister jokingly suggested I cath my DW in her sleep and dip test her. :haha: What do you guys do to avoid going positively bonkers waiting to see if you got a sticky one? I may need an intervention soon.


----------



## Meishka

SPARKLA and WIPEDNWIRED- hello ladies, so I was reading your discussion about the soft cups and just wanted to let you both know that we used them this cycle, and got my BFP. There is no guarantee with them of course, but I too liked the idea of "trapping" the swimmers in there lol! We also used the pressed. My partner would put a little pressed in the cup then syringe the semen from the cup into the cup and then insert it. Since we did most of our insems at night, I would just sleep with it in and take it out in the morning. Oh and about the smell LMAO! Too funny!! I said the same thing to my wife lol! That turned my stomach the first time! Lol! I'm sorry but if that's how a man and woman smell together afterward and I was straight...I'd turn gay lol. I'm really trying to tell myself that it's just from wearing the cup all night, I don't know, I feel like I have to justify the smell somehow lol! ANYHOW- ya, the preseed and soft cup worked for us. I actually ordered mine online, so you could try that route if you can't find them where you are. Good luck ladies! I can't wait to see you get your BFPs!
On a sadder note- I don't know what to do about breaking the news to my sister, she is trying to get pregnant too and miscarried last week. My poor sister, my heart goes out to her. I'd rather me have to wait longer to get my BFP then to see her lose this one. I'm really hoping she gets another BFP as soon as she gets her cycle again :( I've been crying for her but at the same time happy for myself, I feel selfish or something.


----------



## sparklela

Meishka- thank you for that news! Good to hear a success story on the method I've been using.

a more general question for the others... (now that i'm in the middle of my 2 week wait and also driving myself crazy!!) 

Did you all have your donor get a sperm count before you started trying? 

Because... I'm suddenly paranoid (for no particular reason) that his swimmers might not swim. He was tested for STDs/HIV/Hepatitis in advance, but didn't get his sperm checked. Our timing was great this time, but I totally dread that it might not work because of him-- which would make this whole process rather frustrating and the endless attention to my health worthless... and the months of trying feel like a waste. 

Anybody done this with your donor? 

Thanks!


----------



## wipednwired

Hey all-

Had a busy weekend getting back into the swing of things, post vacation. Why is it that the return from the vacay always kills the relaxation buzz, because there is so much to do?! And...woke up this am with a cold, sore throat, and laryngitis. I sound like a gargoyle. I suppose I caught your strep throat, *sparkela*, across the Irish sea!!

We didn't get our donor's sperm tested because he already has two kids, so we figure they are strong swimmers. I mean, his youngest kid is 7 so I guess something could have happened in between, but he's only in his mid-30s. My biggest freak out was around CMV - I got tested when I was home in Toronto over Christmas, and I am negative. But here in Ireland, it seems difficult to get that test, so the donor had all the rest (HIV, all STDs, etc.). There is part of me that was relieved I didn't get pregs the first time, because that meant my body had a chance to process any rare and minor STDs that his tests didn't pick up. But I'm ready now. NOW NOW NOW.

Has anyone had their progesterone tested without great cause to get it tested? I don't want to be overly anxious, but because I had such an early m/c (5.5 weeks), I wonder if it's because there wasn't enough progesterone to make it stick. I've never had huge PMS symptoms, and it's looking like my luteal phase is 12 days, which is in the short side, but still normal. Just don't want to look back six months down the line and flagellate myself for not having tested earlier. But I don't want to let test-o-mania take over, either.

MEISHKA - you are a lovely sister. Was just thinking about the turkey baster joke the other day. I mean, WHO came up with that? The donor that can create enough semen to be sucked up by a turkey baster must be the best hydrated man on the planet! We're luck to get about 2ml!

SPARKELA - I came over to Ireland for a one year academic contract that could not be renewed, and then promptly met and fell in love with my Italian fiancee (who also came here for a job, but a more permanent one). So, we're here for now :) I love the better work-life balance here, and all the Wicklow hill walking...

LAURAc1988 - welcome!

LeahMSta - the reason I haven't posted for a few days is that I forced myself to NOT do anything conception related on the net, because yes, I become a total internet scientist very frequently. I think it's a natural response to having so little control over getting pregnant, while also having to be more informed than the average person who does it the old fashioned way...


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Wipednwired :) I feel like less of a freak now. AF is due here tomorrow so fingers crossed that the :spermy: made it to their proper home. There are either a full assortment of early symptoms or raging PMS. I just hope the :witch: stays away!! 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Myalways829

Oh my i have been away for a long time I see . Finals and everything have me running around crazy OH MY GOSH its just CRAZY but Congrats *Meishka* !!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you , but what happen to our inbox conversation lady lol . *LeahMSta* Hope you get your :bfp: :dust: to you !!! and everybody else :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Myalways829! We are now 2 days late and still seeing noting but BFN. I'm starting to get a little excited because of symptoms I see but trying to keep my feet on the ground. It is really turning me into a search engine freak. I am researching like my life depends on it. I hope if the witch is going to show she'd jut get on with it already.


----------



## zekkie

Hi peeps, this is my first ever post on this forum :) how are we?

So me on my mrs are ttc out first lil one and i have been reading so much info on the net. It seems even though i am female i never knew much about the female body lol..... Anyways, we have a donor but his is 50 :/ i am worried this is way to old but its the only option we have as i am black and my mrs is carrying it so we need a black donor and they are not easy to find! He is a family friend and has 4 kids, youngest is 10 and his wife miscarried twins 2 years ago...... Just wonderd if 50 is too old? does it effect sperm count and mobility etc? it dosnt seem to be alot of the stuff volume wise?!Also my mrs only has one tube due to a eptopic pregnancy 4 years ago... so we need extra strong swimmers!!

We inseminated twice last month with no success, and have inseminated twice this month.. once when we got a possitive opk and again on the day she ovulated(we think).... i think we did everything right this month, first time i gave her the goods in a syringe and the inserted a softcup lubed up with preseed and gave her an O.... the second he put it straight into a soft cup and i put it in and made her O again....

so....(sorry im ranting) does it sound like we are doing it right? also is 50 too old? and if anyone knows of any younger black donors in England holla at me lol..Cant wait for her to carry my baby :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Well guys, the :witch: just showed. Time to take a couple weeks off. See ya in June.:cry:


----------



## sparklela

Sorry to hear that, Leahmsta. I'll probably be there right along with you in a couple of days... temps starting to drop, hoping i'm not out for sure, but probably.

it's totally crummy how pms symptoms pretty much mimic pregnancy... a few days ago, i was sure i was pregnant. now, i think it's pms...sigh.

hopefully the next round will be the one!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey thanks sparklela! Any updates? I went conception bananas today. Got softcups, test strips, a basal thermometer, preseed and....ummm......collection cups :blush: That eggy is gonna get gotten this month! :spermy: 

tons of babydust to all of you this month!!
:dust:


----------



## sparklela

Hey 
Still no news. My skin is mad broken out, and I had some cramps yesterday-- probably AF but who knows. test this morning was BPN; I'm due today or tomorrow. No sign yet, but my CM was a little darker than usual, so i'm thinking that's possibly the first sign that AF is about to let loose.

I'm feeling *really* down... Just not sure what we're doing wrong. I thought our method and timing were great this month. I had a major emotional breakdown all over my poor partner on sunday... absurdly sobbing about feeling useless and this whole process never working. probably PMS rearing her ugly head. Sometimes I get that badly.

On top of that, I'm just wondering if I (or our donor) should be getting some testing to see if the attempts even have a shot of working. For some reason, I just feel really down that it's never going to work. That's absurd because this was only month #2, I realize that... but still. If the timing was right, why on earth should it not work if we're both healthy? 

:nope: sigh....
thanks for the support, grrlz.


----------



## LeahMSta

Sparklela...I'm sorry you're feeling so down girl. :hugs: I know this is an emotional rollercoaster with the wanting and the waiting and trying to do everything right but remember, You're trying to make a tiny human. Perfection can take time. If you are worried about your donor's fertility there are home tests you can buy that test count. I bet that the biggest thing holding you back right now is probably stress. Try to relax and enjoy the journey. The best things come to those who wait. :coffee: 


Remember: you can do this :thumbup:


----------



## sparklela

LeahMSta...

Thank you for writing! It means a lot. I am doing a little better this afternoon with feeling patient. Although I also started light bleeding.. So aunt flow must actually be here. 

Can you tell me more about the home tests you can get to test the donor's count? This is the first I've heard of that. Don't know if it would be available in Germany, but still... Perhaps something similar could be found if I knew a little about it. 

On the other side of the process, have you (or anybody reading?) heard about what is involved to find out if my hormones and body are working properly? 
It seems like that would also be a wise thing to investigate...

Thanks again for the good wishes. And right back to you... 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## LeahMSta

Sparklela: There are several brands. It is a way to start at least. Its not comprehensive testing but it uses the protiens in the sperm to gauge a positive or negative result like a Hcg test. It will at least let you know if the count is in the normal ranges. There is a similar starting point for female fertility as well. I have seen them online. There is an international website called prideangel.com that sells home insemination, books, and testing supplies. :hug:


----------



## sparklela

Awesome!! I will check it out. 
You are a doll. The hug is so welcome today. 

Ok, gonna try to be less of a Stress bucket Now 

Hugs back!


----------



## Myalways829

LeahMSta - keep your head up love


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Myalways829 :hugs: I am plugging right along. Got on amazon a few days ago to order supplies, books, etc. I feel way more educated and prepared for this cycle. Our first test this cycle will be on my Birthday and I am hoping for the gift of a lifetime! :thumbup:

:dust: to all! June is totally going to be our month! :happydance:


----------



## sparklela

Hey! that's a cool coincidence: my partner's birthday is also the day that AF would be due for this (just barely started) cycle. We agree-- a BFP would be a PHENOMENAL birthday present.

LeahMSta, I feel it, it's gonna be our cycle this time!!  glad to hear you're feeling positive... let's both keep the energy up and going!

baby dust!


----------



## laurac1988

Seems a month of useful dates. My test day is sister in law's birthday (6 days before DP's birthday) and due date would be two days before my 25th birthday


----------



## LeahMSta

SO June it is ladies! Laura1988 and Sparklela, lets keep this thread good and active through this cycle. We can run the whole month together. From OPKs to BFPs.:thumbup: Everybody needs some support sometimes. I'm glad to have you ladies to share this experience with. :hugs: Now....let's make some babies!!:haha:


----------



## sparklela

That's a plan, stan ;-)

Let's DO it!!! babies here we come!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, POAS mania has started in my house. We are ovulation testing and waiting for the smile that means its time for the magic to happen. I don't expect that to happen until around the begining of June but as you all know.....sometimes our bodies have different plans. This month we plan to do several insems. At least once a day possibly more (schedule permitting). We plan to start a day or two before ovulation. We got softcups and preseed this time and plan to alternate the method of getting :spermy: to where it needs to go. I know all of the planning in the world doesn't mean a promised BFP but I feel so much more prepared and confident this cycle. It's amazing how much this process causes growth. I am learning to be both patient and empowered. I love it. Now I just want that birthday BFP. I am well stocked in tests and ready for this month's journey. How are the rest of you doing?


Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## HopefulPony

Hiya ladies, may I join? My wife and I are going to be trying for the first time next cycle - just waiting for AF because I'm on CD28!!! We're using a known donor and doing at home AI. Have invested in soft cups, preseed, and a CBFM. So excited! Baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

HopefulPony said:


> Hiya ladies, may I join? My wife and I are going to be trying for the first time next cycle - just waiting for AF because I'm on CD28!!! We're using a known donor and doing at home AI. Have invested in soft cups, preseed, and a CBFM. So excited! Baby dust to all xxxxxx

:wave: Hi HopefulPony! Welcome and come on in. :flower: I am only on our 2nd cycle so we can be newbies together. :happydance: That is as long as you dont mind me using smileys for puctuation. :haha:


----------



## HopefulPony

Awwww no it's cute! I'm so excited - seriously never wanted my period as much as I do now!!! Can't wait to start seeing some lovely BFPs here :)


----------



## laurac1988

+opk today! The soy has moved my first. + from cd24 to. Cd17! Good work soy!

Donor is out of town though. Had donation 4 days ago so fingers crossed that will be enough


----------



## laurac1988

HopefulPony said:


> Hiya ladies, may I join? My wife and I are going to be trying for the first time next cycle - just waiting for AF because I'm on CD28!!! We're using a known donor and doing at home AI. Have invested in soft cups, preseed, and a CBFM. So excited! Baby dust to all xxxxxx

You were married around same time as as  we were 03/10.10! Where did u get married? Was old marylebone town hall for us


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, we are totally ready for fertile season to bring it on. If we havent seen the smile before the 4th, we will start inseminations then. Our doner's girlfriend is currently out if state so he has promised that the :spermy: this month are all ours. I'm kinda happy about That because I never felt right asking him not to :sex: with his lady, but I wasnted him "well stocked" :haha:
I joined FF today. We are prepared for next month already- just in case. Next month we tackle charting. I got a thermometer and a book. Now I just have to put it all together. LOL! The funny part is that with my partner being the one carrying and me being the conception guru, I'm not sure how to tackle cm/cp. :shrug: I mean she already pees on everything I ask her to but I don't really want to be partner/gyno. She already said she would temp so maybe we'll just start there and build up to more detail. I'll let you know when I finish the book on charting. :coffee: I have the fever bad. I spent 3 hours researchin products for little ones. :baby: You guys are gonna have to keep me grounded on the 2ww. :wacko:


----------



## HopefulPony

laurac1988 said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies, may I join? My wife and I are going to be trying for the first time next cycle - just waiting for AF because I'm on CD28!!! We're using a known donor and doing at home AI. Have invested in soft cups, preseed, and a CBFM. So excited! Baby dust to all xxxxxx
> 
> You were married around same time as as  we were 03/10.10! Where did u get married? Was old marylebone town hall for usClick to expand...

Awww yay! We got married at the Rose & Crown hotel in Colchester which is where we live :) can't believe this year will be our second wedding anniversary! Here is a snippet of our wedding video if you need some entertainment! 

https://vimeo.com/m/17678905


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> Well, we are totally ready for fertile season to bring it on. If we havent seen the smile before the 4th, we will start inseminations then. Our doner's girlfriend is currently out if state so he has promised that the :spermy: this month are all ours. I'm kinda happy about That because I never felt right asking him not to :sex: with his lady, but I wasnted him "well stocked" :haha:
> I joined FF today. We are prepared for next month already- just in case. Next month we tackle charting. I got a thermometer and a book. Now I just have to put it all together. LOL! The funny part is that with my partner being the one carrying and me being the conception guru, I'm not sure how to tackle cm/cp. :shrug: I mean she already pees on everything I ask her to but I don't really want to be partner/gyno. She already said she would temp so maybe we'll just start there and build up to more detail. I'll let you know when I finish the book on charting. :coffee: I have the fever bad. I spent 3 hours researchin products for little ones. :baby: You guys are gonna have to keep me grounded on the 2ww. :wacko:

Awwww bless you! I'm the conception guru and the (hopefully) bio mummy for us.... But DW does often say "How's your mucus?" haha lol :) I'm not temping - just checking CM and using the fertility monitor. I'm not so sure about CP - it's hard for me to feel it cos of my shape (sorry if TMI!!!!) but fertile CM is easy to detect :) I agree the TWW is gonna be a killer.... I'm gonna want to test every day....


----------



## sparklela

Wow! I disappear for a couple of days and the thread goes haywire. 

Welcome to the group, HopefulPony!

Okay... so I'm getting vamped up for the pre-ovulation week here on cycle #3. I'm trying to stay hopeful... even though i've been concerned that perhaps our donor is less than optimal b/c he's a bit up there in age (48). Anyway, the plan is that if it doesn't take this cycle, we're going to ask him to get a sperm count. but on the other hand, cycle #3 isn't too far in... so maybe i'm worrying over nothing.

so, there seems to be an extraordinary bounty of hanky-panky :kiss: around here so far this cycle...perhaps it's just the onset of honest-to-goodness summer weather in Germany making us both in a great mood, but i'm taking that as maybe a sign that the universe wants me to get preggo this cycle. ha! Anyway, it can't hurt that we're more relaxed and lovey-dovey, in my opinion. 

So... what else is new...i'm going to see an osteopath for a cranio-sacral treatment right before i ovulate this month, because i've heard from a number of folks that the adjustments to your energy flow that accompany subtle physical adjustments have the "side effect" of a lot of patients getting pregnant unintentionally! (I would actually love to see an acupuncturist but haven't found a suitable one yet.) 

Othewise, we're going to keep going with the syringe + softcup/preseed + orgasm plan

Question: what do you all think-- orgasm before or after or both? 

(as with everything I post-- sorry if it's TMI!)

We are gonna get through the 2WW together, y'all :happydance: I'll prob be ovulating on the 4th or the 5th, if things stick to the schedule...

Baby dust!:winkwink: and hopefully get the BFP's this time!


----------



## sparklela

PS- LeahMSta-- where do you get all your smileys?? and the ovulation ticker? Cause, you know, why not just announce that stuff right at the bottom...


----------



## LeahMSta

sparklela said:


> PS- LeahMSta-- where do you get all your smileys?? and the ovulation ticker? Cause, you know, why not just announce that stuff right at the bottom...



If you click on my ticker it will take you right to the page that allows you to crate them. Then you just add it to your signature and TA-DA!!! The smileys are when you click 'go advanced' on a reply and you'll see them on the right. click on 'more' at the bottom of the ones that are showing and you'll find a ton more. :thumbup:


I am going nuts!!! We got our smiley today on our clearblue O tests so today is baby making day. As you can see according to my ticker it shoudl still be a week away but....the body has a mind of it's own. :happydance: The doner has been on alert for a couple days and has been stocking his :spermy: for us. Now if he would wake up and reply to my message I would feel much better. DP has to work a split today so we are working on a time crunch. We are going to try once this afternoon and once tonight. I'm So excited!!! :wohoo: I guess I am going to try and kill time fixing my tickers now. Hahahaha! Baby Dust to all and feel free to send some my way :)


----------



## LeahMSta

I need to vent and this is the only place I can do it. Our donor is a great guy and I really appreciate what he is doing for us out of the kindness of his heart but I don't think he gets the urgency of a smiling OPK. He's put us off for the day because he "forgot" he had to go help a friend out of town. I am so frustrated I want to cry. What if we miss the eggy?!?!?!


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> I need to vent and this is the only place I can do it. Our donor is a great guy and I really appreciate what he is doing for us out of the kindness of his heart but I don't think he gets the urgency of a smiling OPK. He's put us off for the day because he "forgot" he had to go help a friend out of town. I am so frustrated I want to cry. What if we miss the eggy?!?!?!

Oh no :( big hugs xxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed you'll still catch the eggy!!! Does he know how important the timing is? If he doesn't it might be an idea to have a chat with him about it :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Sparklela - I've read that an orgasm before and after is the best way! I want to do that too, at least after, but we won't be at home and it'll be weird I think....


----------



## sparklela

Thanks, hopefulpony! 

All this Talk about orgasms is making me warm! Lol. :blush: but i suppose I started that. 

Leahmsta, that is so irritating! I totally agree. I mean, yeah, of course he has a life and doesn't probably want to be chained to the bathroom/magazines, but still... If you make a commitment to help, then I'm of the opinion you should do your best to be there at the right time. Otherwise, why do it at all? 

I think pony's right... Maybe he's not aware of how intensely important the timing is, and a conversation is in order... I hate confrontation so i admit that it's not a particularly lovely thing to have to do. But in the other hand, sometimes biting the bullet and just doing it is what has to be done. 

Hopefully this resolves itself without too much headache! 

On the other hand... Keep testing... Because some people really do ovulate twice, and if O was supposed to be a week from now, then maybe it will still (or also?) happen then! So maybe you haven't missed the window yet...

Hugs!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks ladies! I guess I may have been being a bit of a spoiled brat. :dohh: I feel bad even complaining. He asctually woke us up first thing this morning with a ready to be used donation and appologized and said he knew how important it was and had cleared his schedule for next week to make sure he was "on call". He simply wasn't prepared for the spur of the moment yesterday. He knew it was important so he wanted to find a way to make it work but other obligations and our work schedule didn't line up. He promised to give us as much as we wanted for the next 2 days and had already cleared his schedule. I litterally woke up to :spermy:. LOL! :blush: Anyway we have just finished this morning's insem. :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! I don't _think_ that I have introduced myself here yet, but would love to get involved in an active Lesbian TTC Thread!

I am 9dpo in cycle #3 of ttc with my wife of 13 years via IUI and donor sperm. I'm 36 and she's 45, so we're trying to do this quickly before my eggs expire too! :D :haha: :baby:

So far, I have no signs or symptoms that I can relate directly to pregnancy. The last few days have provided a "lovely" skin breakout, but that is VERY indicative of AF for me...but it could also be the fact that it has been in the 90s here all weekend. Witch isn't due until June 7, so this breakout is early for me, but I'm not holding my breath. :shrug: Temps look fine, but I don't put much faith in that simply because temps stay up through LP with conception or not... who knows. I'm sure I'm over analyzing. :shrug:

I REALLY wanted Pizza Hut today so stopped on my way home from work, and DP is CONVINCED that it is a craving... frankly, I think it's just because I had a stressful day at work and I'm an emotional eater :haha:

Anyways, glad to join you girls!


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome HitTheJackpot! :wave: 

I think we have a pretty awesome little group of ladies here. I'm glad you joined us. :flower:

FX for a BFP for you! Keep us posted in symptom spotting and and testing. I tend to give blow by blows just because I love being able to share with people who actually "get it" and don't say ridiculous thing like "We tried for 5 months before it worked and we were doing it the old fashioned way." :dohh:


----------



## JandK

I would like to join the forum. Me and my partner are trying to conceive using a sperm bank and home insemination. i am 39 so I am feeling the clock ticking loudly. This would be my first pregnancy. We are on cycle 3 and today is day 1. i would love to be a part of other lesbians trying to conceive...its quite the roller coaster of emotions..


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcom JandK! WE just did our home insemination for round 2. My DP will be carrying (to the shock of me and everyone we know) as I had brain surgery 2 years ago and it is no longer safe for me to become pregnant. We've been together for 11 years and I was always the one that would carry "some day". She has put me in charge of "research and development" as we call it and she pees on everything I ask her to. Hahaha!!! We tell our friends I am getting pregnant using my "spare" uterus. She is 34 and I am 33. I'm looking to hear more about your journey.


----------



## JandK

We are planning the 3rd insemination June 10. I always ovulate on day 12. I will def keep you updated


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks LeahM! Glad to be here! ROTFL @ peeing on everything you ask her to. Hys-terical!! :D I am carrying and doing all the research. DP is there to hold my hand during procedures @ doc - She hasn't missed one yet! - and she asks every night to see my FF chart and for me to explain it to her. She is clueless about this reproduction stuff, but she has also NEVER been one to even CONSIDER carrying, so she is just kinda along for the ride in a supportive role! :haha:

We picked our donor based on her primary criteria, so she got to pick out the frozen pop... with my final approval :winkwink:. She REALLY wanted a donor of Danish heritage to get even a sliver of her family gene pool in there and I am CMV negative, so between the two, our donor pool was quite limited :dohh: But we found one we both really liked that had most of the qualities... but it was an exhausting search! 

Unfortunately, using donor sperm from a bank, and with our Fertility max with insurance already exceeded this year, everything we do is out of pocket. Sperm alone is $630/month with shipping...gah! So we are hoping and praying that it takes this month. The financial toll is really weighing heavily on us right now. :growlmad: I'm sure many of you know how that all is!

Fingers crossed for each and every one of you this month as well! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ironic but true that my partner avidly vowed to never carry either. Then one day seemingly out of nowhere when I was crying about my only pregnancy ending in mc, my DP let me know that she had been watching me be "Godmommy and Aunty" to our many family friend's kids and realized that I was born to be a mom. Ugh. I am such a girl. I started crying just typing it. She said she watched me spend the last two years watching me fight to learn to read, write, walk and work all over again (after surgery) and she knew that it was finally time to live my dream. AMAZING. Now we just have to get all of the ingredients needed to make a baby to agree and we will make amazing mommies. :)


----------



## kneeswrites

Hi guys. I'm a pansexual who prefers the ladies who just happened to find my soulmate in my male best friend... but I still feel like a lesbian most of the time and I just wanted to drop in and offer you all my love and support! And baby dust, of course.


----------



## laurac1988

I ov'd 5 / 6 days post donation. Hope I'm still in with a chance of some kind. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## JandK

I can sympathize with the cost we are doing it the cheapest way which entails 14 for the insemination kit and 500 for one vial of sperm per month. We are using Midwest Sperm Bank. I have mostly liked the service there. I have made an appointment with the fertility center to see if there is anything else we can do. Hoping for a BFP at the end of June. I have described the TTC journey as expensive and stressful. That should sum it up...:)


----------



## HopefulPony

Welcome new ladies!!! :) lots of love and baby dust!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

laurac1988 said:


> I ov'd 5 / 6 days post donation. Hope I'm still in with a chance of some kind. We'll have to wait and see

I am the same. Our donor could only meet on Monday and I was due to ov on Tuesday but for some reason I haven't ov'd and am worried that it will be too far in advance for it to work :-( its already been 4 days and haven't even got a high fertility yet alone a positive :-( good luck though. Hope it works for you. I'm stressing out as can only try one more month as I need to take a 3 month break as my brothers wedding is next April and don't want to risk missing the wedding If I was to fall pregnant (the one thing I want more than anything -apart from the missus of course)


----------



## HopefulPony

Ttcrainbow said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> I ov'd 5 / 6 days post donation. Hope I'm still in with a chance of some kind. We'll have to wait and see
> 
> I am the same. Our donor could only meet on Monday and I was due to ov on Tuesday but for some reason I haven't ov'd and am worried that it will be too far in advance for it to work :-( its already been 4 days and haven't even got a high fertility yet alone a positive :-( good luck though. Hope it works for you. I'm stressing out as can only try one more month as I need to take a 3 month break as my brothers wedding is next April and don't want to risk missing the wedding If I was to fall pregnant (the one thing I want more than anything -apart from the missus of course)Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for a quick ovulation for you xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura: Chin up. I have heard plenty of times that the cycle tht got the eggy was the one that they were sure they had missed. I know that it probably is frustrating and feels like a missed opportunity but try to stay cautiously optimistic. I mean, you dont even have a promised bean if you time it all "perfectly". 

Ttcrainbow: See above. :thumbup: 

I have fx for both of you too. :flower:

So tell me, are you ladies early testers or do you actually stick it out through the whole 2ww? Do you test only when you're late or the first time you feel "something"? How do you pass the time and survive the 2ww? :shrug:


----------



## JandK

I havent figured out how to survive the 2ww yet. I thought for sure I was pregnant last month and tested 4 times. Negative. I told myself i am gonna wait till June 26 when my period is due. We shall see. TTC makes you a little crazy.


----------



## HopefulPony

Not sure when I will test yet.... I hope I have the patience to wait until my period is due but I might get impatient :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I'm likely to test Sunday, June 3... unless I can't wait any longer, then I'll test tomorrow :D But Sunday is 13dpo, sill will hold out... if I can :D


----------



## JandK

I think its best to hold out so you wont be unnecesarily upset. Early pregnancy tests have low success rate...I wish I could take my own advice...


----------



## HitTheJackpot

You're right... I know you are :D My problem is that I am symptom spotting like MAD! Last night at 2am, I was stirred out of a deep sleep because apparently I turned over and when I did my nipple brushed the sheets (yes, I sleep nude :haha::blush:) and it was so dang sore it woke me up! :dohh: Of course, that got my little brain going about symptoms and I laid awake and stared at the ceiling until after 5:30. I'm driving myself insane with the symptoms that may or not be related to PMS! :haha:

But, alas! I shall be brave! I shall be strong! I shall prevail! ... and not test until Sunday morning :thumbup: :haha:

I was actually going to wait until 14dpo this month, which would be Monday, but decided 13 dpo would be best so that it isn't a work day. This will let DP and I spend the day together, regardless of the results of the test. It would suck to have to test then go straight to work... :coffee:


----------



## LeahMSta

I tried to sooth my need to know with some internet cheapies so that at least I wasn't draining our bank account with the need to know. I currently have 25IC, 4 dollar tree, 2 FRER, and 2 digis. :blush: What can I say? I like to be prepared. DOe it help make me sound less insane if I say I had coupons for most of them? :haha:

We really want to stick it out til the 16th. It's my birthday and I can't think of a better gift than a BFP but I am not really known for my patience so I don't know if we can make it that far. LOL!


----------



## JandK

HitTheJackpot last month my nipples were really sore and sensitive from 8dpo right up until the day AF came. Also i had severe cramping for like 30 mins in the middle of the night on days 8 and 10dpo. Needless to say i thought I was pregnant and used 5 tests all negative. I hope in your case this is your month. The crazy thing is you can have no symptoms and still be pregnant. Good luck


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies!! How is the wait going for everyone. The thread has been quiet for a few days.


----------



## JandK

Hanging in there


----------



## LeahMSta

I am doing a lot better on this wait or maybe it just feels that way because we are planning a vacation in 29 days and my birthday in 2 weeks. With so much stuff going on time seems to move faster. My partner and I agreed that if we dont get a BFP this cycle, we are going to skip next month just because the pressure would be super high hoping to ovulate before we leave. FF predicts next ovulation July 1st and we fly July 2nd. I really hope it is a non issue but I agree that spending the time money and energy on a cycle that we are likely to be away from our sperm.


----------



## laurac1988

Massive temp drop today. Come on then witch...


----------



## sparklela

Sorry your temps dropped, Laurac1988. But hey, it's not over until AF arrives... So hang in there.

The rest of you... Sending baby dust!! You will make it thru the 2ww. To the question about waiting... I try to wait because the disappointment of seeing a neg is devastating. But it's soooo hard. 

My update: We have just started our 3-day window of trying. Our donor arrived last night on the train, and after some dinner and glass of wine, we inseminated. It was the evening of day 12, and I had a pos opk yesterday morning, plus strong o-pain about a half an hour before he arrived. (so we inseminated about 1.5-2 hours later. We used only the softcups and preseed, using the orgasm-insertion-orgasm method.)

I was surprised to feel ovulation pain so early. I expected tomorrow of even day 14. However, what I still don't know is whether what i feel is actually ovulation, or maybe the first start of the follicle trying to emerge- maybe a reaction to a wave of hormone or something. I'm starting to wonder if I actually ovulate later than I feel the pain, because my sister has similar cycles and sensations, and she also first got pregnant during a cycle when they tried a bit later than the date that all her signals seemed to indicate. Also, I seem to take 2-4 days most months for my temp to fully rise, so it also seems possible that I might be ovulating a smidge later than we've thought. 

Anyway, that all means, we don't really know how our timing is. It's frustrating. 

So, I'm just going to try to relax and enjoy.  the thing that I find hard about all of this is that since it's going on in my body, I obviously have more of a sense than my partner or our donor about when we should try. But even from my side, it feels like a big guess!!

So depending, we are either slightly on the late side, or we have good timing. Impossible to know!! But I am hopeful that even if it was early, then hopefully we got it last night. And if it's later, then maybe today or tomorrow will get it. 

Here's hoping! Baby dust to everybody...


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> I am doing a lot better on this wait or maybe it just feels that way because we are planning a vacation in 29 days and my birthday in 2 weeks. With so much stuff going on time seems to move faster. My partner and I agreed that if we dont get a BFP this cycle, we are going to skip next month just because the pressure would be super high hoping to ovulate before we leave. FF predicts next ovulation July 1st and we fly July 2nd. I really hope it is a non issue but I agree that spending the time money and energy on a cycle that we are likely to be away from our sperm.

I have also decided to take July off if this insemination doesnt take. Only because it stresses me out trying to get the timing right and spending so much each month on sperm and supplies. Let June be my month. Good luck to you


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning Girls... unforunately, my news is not good. We got a glaring, taunting, hateful, spiteful, nasty BFN yesterday morning @ 13 dpo. Today, I have my typical signs of af. I was positive that it had taken, so I'm pretty much crushed. We, too, are probably going to take a break for at least June and maybe July. Not by choice... we need to recover financially. We have some more number crunching to do, but so far, it seems that covering the cost of this has put us in a bit of a hole that it will take at least two solid months to get back out of. We shall see, I guess.

Big loves and lots of baby dust all around *hugs*


----------



## HopefulPony

HitTheJackpot said:


> Morning Girls... unforunately, my news is not good. We got a glaring, taunting, hateful, spiteful, nasty BFN yesterday morning @ 13 dpo. Today, I have my typical signs of af. I was positive that it had taken, so I'm pretty much crushed. We, too, are probably going to take a break for at least June and maybe July. Not by choice... we need to recover financially. We have some more number crunching to do, but so far, it seems that covering the cost of this has put us in a bit of a hole that it will take at least two solid months to get back out of. We shall see, I guess.
> 
> Big loves and lots of baby dust all around *hugs*

Awww so sorry hun :( :( big hugs xxxxxxxxxx look after each other :) 

We haven't even started TTC yet.... Still waiting for AF.... CD37.... I'm getting majorly impatient and stressed about it and I wonder if this could be affecting it as I've had PMS symptoms on and off for the last week or so.


----------



## LeahMSta

HopefulPony said:


> HitTheJackpot said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls... unforunately, my news is not good. We got a glaring, taunting, hateful, spiteful, nasty BFN yesterday morning @ 13 dpo. Today, I have my typical signs of af. I was positive that it had taken, so I'm pretty much crushed. We, too, are probably going to take a break for at least June and maybe July. Not by choice... we need to recover financially. We have some more number crunching to do, but so far, it seems that covering the cost of this has put us in a bit of a hole that it will take at least two solid months to get back out of. We shall see, I guess.
> 
> Big loves and lots of baby dust all around *hugs*
> 
> Awww so sorry hun :( :( big hugs xxxxxxxxxx look after each other :)
> 
> We haven't even started TTC yet.... Still waiting for AF.... CD37.... I'm getting majorly impatient and stressed about it and I wonder if this could be affecting it as I've had PMS symptoms on and off for the last week or so.Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry Jackpot. I know it can be heartbreaking to invest and hope and not get the answer you are hoping for. Try to keep your chin up. Remeber, perfection takes time and I have no doubt that the baby you concieve will be perfection for you. 

HopefulPony Do your best to relax about it all. The more stress you put on yourself, the more jacked up your cycle can get. Treat yourself to a massage or soak in a warm bath. Have a glass of wine with dinner. Just try to spoil and indulge your body while waiting. Remember a watched pot never boils so put AF out of your mind and let it happen. :thumbup:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

LeahMSta said:


> Remeber, perfection takes time and I have no doubt that the baby you concieve will be perfection for you.

:cry::cry: I don't think anyone has put it more eloquently or in a way that touched me more! You are absolutely RIGHT! THAT is the way I need to look at it! YES!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Thank you thank you THANK YOU!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

OK, I need to vent. Big time...

When we started this ttc process, I had to tell my boss what was going on so that I could make arrangements to be off for all of my appointments without seeming unreliable. While I was talking to him about it, he let me know that he and his ex wife had fertility issues when they were married and finally conceived via IVF, and a second lo later with a frozen embryo... so he was understanding about me needing some time off here and there.

He also suggested that I talk with another lady that we work with because she had had fertility trouble too and might be a good resource. I have never met her in person, but we talk on the phone often...she's in a different city and has always been very nice, so I called her. I filled her in on everything and she was super talkative and helpful, and talked about much of what she went through - multiple iui, treatments, tests, IVF and finally about her adopted daughter.

So the first month she asked if my husband's sperm count was low... I had told her previously that the "baby would have two mommies" but apparently she didn't pick up on that, so I explained to her again that there is NO husband, no boyfriend, no "willing donor" ... just a bank, a stainless steel shipping cylinder, an ice cube at the bottom of a tube, and a doctor with a speculum. Not to mention my amazing wife who wants this as much as I do. Her attitude seemed to change and she kept telling me that adoption was best... since then, she goes out of her way ASK how "things are going" when she figures I should have tested. Because of her change in demeanor I'm aloof as possible but always tell her that things didn't work out this month.

The only response she has had all three months is "Well, maybe it's for the best. I know that it's not what you want but, there are plenty of babies out there to be adopted, ya know."

Really?? SERIOUSLY?? You have been through this same crap and you have felt the way I have about wanting this more than anything... and you can tell me that "Maybe it's for the best??" and "How about you just give up trying for what you want most in this world and go for adoption"??? REALLY??

GAH! Ohhhhh I'm getting far more worked up about this than I should... it isn't worth it. I need to go take a walk before my night job. Ohhh I'm fired UP!

Maybe it's for the best that I haven't conceived the child that my wife and I so desperately want. Are you for REAL??

Oh I want to pull all of her hair out!


----------



## JandK

I got the same response from my sister Saturday night when I told her the second IUI failed. I had to blow her off before I got upset. I know how you feel HitTheJackpot :growlmad:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:hugs::hugs::hugs: It is always so hard when family reacts in that manner. I'm sorry you had to deal with that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm so sorry for both you girlies, people do have some funny ideas about the "best" way to have a baby. We've had all sorts of mixed responses. Just remember that you know this IS the right thing for you xxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

HitTheJackpot Don't mind your co worker. I think sometimes people who adopt (especially those who do so after finding that they are unable to concieve) try to validate the fact that it is equally rewarding to carrying your own LO by pushing the concept onto other. I think adoption is marvelous and there are tons of kids that just need love but this is our jorney and it is not selfish to want the biological connection nor to want the experience of pregnancy and birth. It is always great to remember that you have options but don't let one over zealous adoptive parent make you bonkers! <3


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> HitTheJackpot Don't mind your co worker. I think sometimes people who adopt (especially those who do so after finding that they are unable to concieve) try to validate the fact that it is equally rewarding to carrying your own LO by pushing the concept onto other. I think adoption is marvelous and there are tons of kids that just need love but this is our jorney and it is not selfish to want the biological connection nor to want the experience of pregnancy and birth. It is always great to remember that you have options but don't let one over zealous adoptive parent make you bonkers! <3

Well said!!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks girls... I appreciate the support, kind words, and much needed perspective!


----------



## LeahMSta

No problem HitTheJAckpot. That is what we are here for right. To vent, encourage and celebrate together. We are all on the same journey. We may take different paths but we all want to end up in the same place. Keep your head up and try to see each month as a fresh opportunity and don't look back just keep looking forward. We can do this!


----------



## JandK

I saw the fertility doctor this afternoon and they are going to check my hormone levels and do a sonogram on my uterus and fallopian tubes next cycle to make sure everything is ok. My hope is I get pregnant this cycle and not have to go through the testing:bfp:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls,

I'm new to this site and this is also our first month of ttc! I have three kids from a prior relationship, but this seems all new because it's with my soulmate!! :)

HittheJackpot, geez!! I know what you mean! People can be such ignorant dumb-arses! My much beloved step-mum (who, in all other aspects is pretty accepting and supportive) said about ttc "but... how can two women have a baby? It won't be 'really' your's (meaning my dp) biologically". Hm... you just have to tune out to those comments and realise that there are many shades of grey to having a child (and a relationship!) and some people just don't get it at all. You need to surround yourself with only those that understand and support. That is what I have found. I don't want anyone detracting from our pure excitement and joy... as well as the legitimacy of our decision and process. The joy of making a baby (whichever way) and carrying a baby and raising a baby is 100% real and wonderful, no matter with who or with what.

J&K, good luck with this month! I have heard of a LOT of women (my closest friend included) that took forever to conceive because of various reasons, and against all odds, viola! They conceive when threatened with IVF or surgery! haha! Literally the month before the appointment! It's weird but can happen! :)

I hope this is our month! Yes, yes, I know it's our first month ttc, but we had to travel interstate for our donor! He was perfect for us, so we felt we had to travel. So, to prevent mucking around on planes next month, would be good if this is the month!! My symptoms at only 6dpo feel very promising!! Reminiscent of pg with DD! 

While I'm at it..... can anyone see a faint line on my test this morning? I think I can see one.... with my well-tuned hpt eyes, of course! ;)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000233.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HopefulPony

Good luck JandK - hoping for a lovely BFP this month for you :) 

Welcome SunflowerBub and sending baby dust your way! 

I really need some help with relaxation - I'm sure that me stressing about AF not being here yet is actually delaying it.... But I can't stop thinking about it!!! Any tips on how to forget we're TTC??? It's driving me insane with worry!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hopefulpony, last month was our first month ttc and since I was obsessing about it, I ovulated 5 days earlier than usual!!! So, don't worry.... thinking about ttc won't hinder you much. Just pay attention to the fertile signs and get that egg!!!!!!! :)


----------



## HopefulPony

SunflowerBub said:


> Hopefulpony, last month was our first month ttc and since I was obsessing about it, I ovulated 5 days earlier than usual!!! So, don't worry.... thinking about ttc won't hinder you much. Just pay attention to the fertile signs and get that egg!!!!!!! :)

Thank you :) I'm just stressing because we missed this cycle, so next one will be our first and I feel like its never going to start!


----------



## LeahMSta

HopefulPony said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> Hopefulpony, last month was our first month ttc and since I was obsessing about it, I ovulated 5 days earlier than usual!!! So, don't worry.... thinking about ttc won't hinder you much. Just pay attention to the fertile signs and get that egg!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Thank you :) I'm just stressing because we missed this cycle, so next one will be our first and I feel like its never going to start!Click to expand...

Oh Hopefulpony.....I try to remember all of the months, and years that these cycles breezed by unnoticed. No every bodily fluid is analyzed, temps are required daily, there are charts and methods :wacko: We put this previously inconvenient part of life at the top of our priorities. 

I say all of that to say... I feel your pain :hugs: If you need a good giggle, I spent 15minutes searching the internet trying to find out if a "Talking tummy" as my mom called it or "bubble guts" as I now do could be a sign of early pregnancy. :haha: I'm out of control. It is more likely a sign that we had a lot of leafy greens at lunch. :rofl:


----------



## HopefulPony

Wow AF is finally here!!! We are officially in our first TTC cycle! :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

WOOHOO! Go Hopefulpony! Never thought I would be happy that someone _got_ AF on this site!! haha! Good luck girls!!!


----------



## HopefulPony

SunflowerBub said:


> WOOHOO! Go Hopefulpony! Never thought I would be happy that someone _got_ AF on this site!! haha! Good luck girls!!!

I know right?! Totally welcome right now after 15 years of "oh no..."
I'm so excited to start up my Clearblue fertility monitor tomorrow! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaayyyy excited for you!

My Af showed up today too! Means I'm out for this month - didn't have a huge amount of hope for this month anyhow with donation six days before ovulation - but on the positive side, the soy iso's moved my ov to cd 18/19 and my luteal phase to 10/11 days instead of my usual 10 days between first +opk and period. 

Booking a holiday for September on Wednesday. Seven whole days of beautiful New York goodness  If I'm pregnant by then... I want this buggy... 

https://i46.tinypic.com/2m7uv09.jpg


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Hopefulpony! Welcome to cd1.  Now go get that eggy!!

Sunflowerbub, it is kinda different to be excited when someone gets AF. LOL!

Laura1988 Sorry that AF got you but that is a perfectly lovely buggy!


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous isn't it? I'm considering buying it even if i'm not pregnant... positive thinking... there will be a bubba to use it one day


----------



## HopefulPony

laurac1988 said:


> Gorgeous isn't it? I'm considering buying it even if i'm not pregnant... positive thinking... there will be a bubba to use it one day

Awww do it! Our future bub already has 2 playsuits, 2 hats, 2 bibs and a blanket!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Haha, Laura, buy it if you like it!! We already have our cot and cradle!! I used to have all of that stuff but gave it away after bub #3 thinking I was done because I was divorced, etc. But... what a shame, I have to shop now! hehe

I never had a cradle before, so this is a treat! I had a bassinette which was invaluable!! I wheeled it into every room with me and the baby got used to noise! TV, vacuum, friends laughing, etc. The cot I got was second hand but perfect, and it's a Boori!!!! So lovely!!! Gotta renovate our garage before shafting my DD out of her room for the baby's nursery. lol!!

PS: feeling normal today, no nausea or indigestion. Feeling a bit cranky actually, and impatient. The days drag! Test was neg this morning (well, the faintest line, but I could very well be imagining it!) and I'm feeling a bit negative.... like I might actually not be pg this month and my body could be creating these symptoms! :(


----------



## HopefulPony

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sunflower :) how lovely that you already have cradle and cot :) we saw some gorgeous nursery furniture last month but we don't really have anywhere to store it and we're not telling people we're trying yet...


----------



## SunflowerBub

Haha, Hopefulpony, yeah I guess it might be a bit hard to hide the fact that you are ttc when you have some large nursery items around the house!! lol.

Feeling a bit negative today... not feeling any symptoms except fatigue today. Oh well... 8dpo is still in with a chance! :) Have a good night ladies!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is having a fabulous day. I am feeling a bit blue and consumed by this process. The wait and anticipation is fun at first but currently not knowing is making me a bit batty. I am going to try to take the day and limit my conception reading. No charts, limited BnB, and all conception based reading is off limits. I am going to dive into work head first, try to make the day pass quickly and think about all of the other things in life I enjoyed before ttc. On the front of baby furniture shopping, I have a wish list on amazon of all of my MUST haves just waiting to pass the threshold when I can buy. LOL! I made it durring the 2ww last month. It was fun but it made me want our baby even more. I can't wait to find out that he/she is here and growing! Baby dust to all and have a fabulous day!


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies 

Feeling super positive today. Let's make this cycle the one. Hopefulpony - love that we're on the same cd! Let's be bump buddies!

Fingers tightly crossed for you lovely ladies on the tww at the mo.

Ps. Loving the softcups for periods  bought them for inseminations but trying them for my period this month and they're doing great... Bit messy but pretty good


----------



## HopefulPony

Yay for bump buddies! Keeping fingers crossed :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey ladies :wave: 
I hope everyone is having a great day. Things here are good. Working tons of overtime at work and keeping crazy hours this week. Just trying to make it through the last few days before AF is due and my birthday :cake:! I am getting really excited about it all. We did test today again (I know it's early) it was BFN but my chart is sooo good!! I really have my fingers and toes tangled and crossed just hoping for my birthday BFP. My amazing wife just pees on everything I hand to her and doesn't ask questions. She is getting so sick of me asking "how are your boobs?" I ask her that and "Do you feel pregnant yet?" at least a billion times a day. :haha: 

Well...I am finally almost off of my crazy late shift at work. time to get some :sleep:. Baby dust to all! 

:dust:


----------



## HopefulPony

Awww bless you! My wife is the same.... She keeps asking how my CM is lol :) and also when we can inseminate :) she also reminds me to use my fertility monitor every morning, she loves it!


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMsta and Hopefulpony - you two are adorable! It's like that in my house too; my DP is always smooching up to my belly and then looking up at me (that's right, I still exist!! haha) and asking me to just have her baby already!! haha! At first she was concerned when I said I felt crampy or sick, then I told her that for now, it's a good thing. She now says, AWESOME, when I say it! haha! I told her that once we get our BFP she can switch to concerned and sympathetic to my ills again, thanks! lol!

Laura - you are very positive today! Good one! I needed that little bit of an uplift! It's rather catchy, which is great because I have been very emotional today and up and down. Need all the positive vibes I can get, so keep it up, girl!!! :)

Today I did a FRER and it was BFN. Did an IC and it had a faint line again.... very faint! I chucked it out because I was having a bad day and getting tired of the whole thing, but did another tonight, and took a pic. What do you girls think? Can you see a faint second line? I am still getting "symptoms" like fatigue, mild cramping, and indigestion, as well as emotional and waves of nausea.

Okay, well, I will catch up with you all tomorrow and see how it all goes with everyone. Have a great sleep, girls!! :) Give your OH big cuddles because god knows they deserve it, if you are acting anything like me!!!!! (My dp is walking on eggshells around me lately, I'm that sensitive!) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000246.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LeahMSta

SUnflowerBub: I see it!!!! There is definately a second line there! I had to enlarge but it is there and thick. I can't wait to see your next test to see if it's stronger! FX that this is the start of your BFP!!! How many DPO are you and how long after the test was taken did you take the pic? I am soooo excited for you!

Laura: My Wife and I are already joking about what we're going to do with the absurd amount of softcups I ordered if we get a sticky bean. I'm glad to hear that they serve their intended purpose well because I have 2 boxes of 14. What can I say? I like to be prepared. LOL! Way to be positive. I hope this is your cycle!

Hopefulpony: I'm so happy I am not the only Mrs inquiring about CM. LOL!


----------



## JandK

Sunflower Bub. I see the line. Good luck. I say its a BFP. keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## HopefulPony

Yay I see the line too Sunflower!!! Woohoo! Yep my wife does the belly thing too, along with "why aren't you pregnant yet?!?"


----------



## LeahMSta

OMG....guys....Look at our chart!!! I am kinda freaking out. another temp rise and (*TMI Alert*) My DW has IBS she poos up to 15 times a day. She can't poop. I have NEVER known her to have this problem in 11 years of being together. Her boobs are full and heavy and she is peeing almost on the hour. No BFP yet but with all of these new symptoms today and the temp rise I am almost positive!!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta I really think that is positive. There are no dips just a continual rise. Wow. Cant wait to hear what happens with the hpt this week.


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> OMG....guys....Look at our chart!!! I am kinda freaking out. another temp rise and (*TMI Alert*) My DW has IBS she poos up to 15 times a day. She can't poop. I have NEVER known her to have this problem in 11 years of being together. Her boobs are full and heavy and she is peeing almost on the hour. No BFP yet but with all of these new symptoms today and the temp rise I am almost positive!!

Wow........ Fingers massively crossed!!!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

THANK YOU to all of those who took the time to observe my pics yesterday! I really really appreciate all of the encouragement and support! And all of your eyes, too! Thank you!!!!



LeahMSta said:


> OMG....guys....Look at our chart!!! I am kinda freaking out. another temp rise and (*TMI Alert*) My DW has IBS she poos up to 15 times a day. She can't poop. I have NEVER known her to have this problem in 11 years of being together. Her boobs are full and heavy and she is peeing almost on the hour. No BFP yet but with all of these new symptoms today and the temp rise I am almost positive!!

Guys, that is really a very very VERY nice looking chart!!!!!! You almost don't need an hpt!! Can't wait until it turns up bfp though!!!! PS: The constipation is a GREAT sign!!! I had it with DD and I have it (big time!) now!

Speaking of constipation... do you girls think it would cause any problems to take some mild laxatives at this point? I mean, if I am pregnant, I would hate for the bowel to start something up with the uterus.... I know that I did that at the end with DS#1 with castor oil and it worked a treat! haha! I want the opposite right now though! 

Feeling the same symptoms today. Waves of nausea, chunks in throat, fatigue, constipation, mild cramping, bbs are fine. The nausea and fatigue is definitely worse in evening and at night, which is great because that is how it was with my other pregnancies. :D I just wish I could have a clear line with the hpts because not knowing is making me crazy! 

Do you girls see a second line on today's tests? I can see one irl on the ic, but I think the FRER may be neg. :( So badly want to pull out the digi!!!! But two days ago I did one, and it was neg, so don't want to waste it. But just dying to give it a go!!!!! :wacko:

Have a great day, girls, and good luck to those testing today!!!!!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000249.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 13









WP_000251.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LeahMSta

Sunflowerbub I think that I see the line on your IC but afraid I don't see it on the FRER either. We did another IC tonight and.... nothing. Not a smudge, smear, outline, or shadow. It was a blazing white BFN. I thought I saw something faint this morning with FMU but it was so indistinguishable I threw it out. Now I am freakoing out and thinking that the chart is a fluke :( I hope this is the start of your BFP. I guess there is nothing for either of us to do but wait it out. AF expected here on Thursday. When are you officially "Late" Sunflower?


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> Sunflowerbub I think that I see the line on your IC but afraid I don't see it on the FRER either. We did another IC tonight and.... nothing. Not a smudge, smear, outline, or shadow. It was a blazing white BFN. I thought I saw something faint this morning with FMU but it was so indistinguishable I threw it out. Now I am freakoing out and thinking that the chart is a fluke :( I hope this is the start of your BFP. I guess there is nothing for either of us to do but wait it out. AF expected here on Thursday. When are you officially "Late" Sunflower?

Don't you just hate waiting!? lol! It's okay... I keep testing with ICs and honestly, the line is sometimes there and sometimes not, and sometimes it's as dark (aka faint) as it was on 5 dpo!! :shrug: Sometimes it's completely white negative, but then I do another one, and it's a faint line. Could depend on the quality of the actual cardboard of that particular test, perhaps? Not sure... Oh well.... let's just wait it out.... :dishes::iron::hangwashing:


----------



## LeahMSta

I just cleaned the ever-loving Poo out of my kitchen. I may not be able to control when and if AF will come but I can sure control the stains that are no longer on my countertops. LOL!!! Last month I got all of the spots out of the carpet. TTC is really good for my home's general appearance. LMAO!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> I just cleaned the ever-loving Poo out of my kitchen. I may not be able to control when and if AF will come but I can sure control the stains that are no longer on my countertops. LOL!!! Last month I got all of the spots out of the carpet. TTC is really good for my home's general appearance. LMAO!!!

Tell me about it!! I just finished "Bamming" my shower, basins, and around the tiles near the shower. Looks great now!! Haha! :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

I guess at least we are being productive right? I have the dishwasher, washing machine and dryer running. Even while I am whimpering about the 2ww, I am getting things done! Congrats on bamming the shower. That sounds a little to interactive for me now. I have officially spent the energy I had to spare on being a domestic goddess.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Nah, not at all! I just spray it, leave it, then wipe away!! lol! It's that easy! I must admit though, I couldn't be bothered hanging the washing, so it's in the dryer..... oh well, at least it's done!!! Right?! Whatever. haha.

Now I have to sort out dinner, pick up the kids, do their homework with them, get them showered, fed, then to bed. Then, after all that, I sit down and relax.... and think about the 2ww again! arrrgghhh... lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, It is now time to catch some zzzzs so I can get up and obsess about my temp all day again tomorrow. :D I hope you have a lovely evening with the family!


----------



## HopefulPony

Good luck with any testing today ladies!!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! Sorry about being absent the last few days. I'm bound and determined not to be as obsessed this month or spend as much time online re: ttc. I drove myself too flippin' crazy last cycle ... thinking about it/researching/symptom spotting ... all day every day that when I got the BFN, I was a wreck. Can't do that to myself again!

However.... (lol) ... it looks like my day will be spent on cryobank websites....

Well, it looks like we're back to the drawing board. We had chosen a new sperm donor for this cycle based on traits and heritage that DP so desperately wants our donor to have, but his sc numbers were really low... as in, under 10million. Called our doc and he expressed that he is ADAMANTLY OPPOSED to us using this donor. I asked him about doing 2 inseminations this month or about combining 2 samples to double the number/chances and he said he will "do whatever we want" but he is still adamantly opposed to this donor. He said he would rather see us not inseminate this month versus using sub-par sperm. Unfortunately, I think he is right. It is sad, cause this guy was perfect for us... and with DPs strict requirements re: donors heritage, our options are very few and far between. This guys GOOD samples are soldout, and there are no more coming.

Nurse asked why we had decided to change donors... I explained that in addition to financial concerns, DP has a "Three strikes and you're out" mentality re: donor sperm. Nurse said that's not a terribly bad idea. 

Soooo... now we are on the hunt again for a new donor... but we have to have one picked, purchased and shipped by tomorrow afternoon... and unfortunately, it looks like we may have to go with California Cryobank... they are a great bank from what I hear, but it is unfortunate because they are SO DANG EXPENSIVE!! Instead of going $300 cheaper with the sub-par guy, we are now going to have to go $200 higher!! :cry: I dunno if we can swing it ... :shrug: DP is going to crunch some numbers tonight to see what we can do.

I woner if I have anything of value I can pawn :haha: :blush: :haha:

REALLY hoping to not have to cancel this month since I'm already taking the Clomid.


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow Jackpot. Sorr about the disappointment of the low count. These decisions are already hard enougfh to make but when you add in expense, time limits, AND wanting a specific heratige etc.....wow. I hope you reall hit the jackpot and find some super spermy that has you smiling and waiting for your bump to arrive in just a few weeks. Best of luck to you!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

*sigh*

Found three donors at California and all three of them could be great.

My first choice said "Call for availability" - so I did - his last vials are being shipped out today (and he really would have been absolutely perfect for us). 

Second and third choices ONLY have IUI avail... my doc wants ICI only because they do their OWN wash. If it is washed twice, it reduces the motility significantly.

Dang! Dang! DANG!

Ohhh i **hate** this! The pressure of having to have all of this decided and ordered by tomorrow is making it so much harder!


----------



## laurac1988

Day three of soy today. Hope this is a good month


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Aaaaand now I find out that the donor we HAVE been using has NO vials left.

FAaaaaabulous. Remember what I said about not giving up? Hmm. May have to rethink that one.

*sigh*

One of those days....

Good thing I believe that tomorrow will always be better!!


----------



## LeahMSta

HitTheJackpot said:


> Aaaaand now I find out that the donor we HAVE been using has NO vials left.
> 
> FAaaaaabulous. Remember what I said about not giving up? Hmm. May have to rethink that one.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> One of those days....
> 
> Good thing I believe that tomorrow will always be better!!

:hugs: Breathe Jackpot. I know this is stressful and the clock is ticking but try to stay as relaxed about it as you can. I wish I had some magic words of wisdom for you but I don't. I'm here if you need someone to talk it out with or to just let loose. This has got to feel like a ton of pressure for both of you. Best of luck!

Laura: Good luck with the soy darlin!:thumbup:


----------



## Mogurl10

We just inseminated on the 6th. praying for our 4th....welcome


----------



## SunflowerBub

HittheJackpot - you poor thing! It sucks being under so much pressure! We did that too, with the whole cryobank thing and shipping from America and which clinic will do it, etc. Headache!!!!! Until we went with a known donor instead... waaaay easier (and cheaper) lol. Why does your doc insist on washing it? Seems to me that it's just a money-making venture, when the sample is already washed.... ? Well, I hope you get your perfect donor and the samples sent in time! It will all work out the way it is supposed to, don't worry! :) :hug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well here we are....More confused than yesterday and dispite another negative HPT I am still not quite sure what to think. So my chart isn't quite as pretty. There was a bit of a drop but last night was rather restless for both of us. I don't think there was a solid 3 hr block of sleep anywhere in there. Plus there is a new random symptom that started this afternoon that I didn't even think was pregnancy related until my sister went all google happy and let me know that it was. Now I am just baffled.
:wave: Hi Sunflowerbub. How's your wait going?

Welcome Mogurl10!


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> Well here we are....More confused than yesterday and dispite another negative HPT I am still not quite sure what to think. So my chart isn't quite as pretty. There was a bit of a drop but last night was rather restless for both of us. I don't think there was a solid 3 hr block of sleep anywhere in there. Plus there is a new random symptom that started this afternoon that I didn't even think was pregnancy related until my sister went all google happy and let me know that it was. Now I am just baffled.
> :wave: Hi Sunflowerbub. How's your wait going?

Hey, LeahMSta! My wait sucks. I hate waiting. I was extraordinarily tired today and I'm really crampy now. The good news is that my chart seems to be looking triphasic!!! Gotta love pretty charts!!! Your chart is still awesome. If it rises tomorrow, it will look super awesome!! FXd!! I just want to pee on everything! Damnit, it's too easy to access those damned tests. The shops don't care about us addicts at all!!!!!! :wacko: What's this new symptom you speak of? huh? tell me. Hm?


----------



## LeahMSta

Well...SS update: I didn't even know this was a symptom until my sister googled it for us. LOL! My partner (she is the one carrying in case you didn't know) told me that she feels really full low in her tummy. Like if she had to poop but without the pressure in...well...you know.


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> Well...SS update: I didn't even know this was a symptom until my sister googled it for us. LOL! My partner (she is the one carrying in case you didn't know) told me that she feels really full low in her tummy. Like if she had to poop but without the pressure in...well...you know.

Your chart looks really good. 4 more days and youll know for sure. The rule of thumb is 18 days of high temps after ovulation is almost always pregnancy


----------



## HopefulPony

JandK said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well...SS update: I didn't even know this was a symptom until my sister googled it for us. LOL! My partner (she is the one carrying in case you didn't know) told me that she feels really full low in her tummy. Like if she had to poop but without the pressure in...well...you know.
> 
> Your chart looks really good. 4 more days and youll know for sure. The rule of thumb is 18 days of high temps after ovulation is almost always pregnancyClick to expand...

Keeping fingers majorly crossed!!!

CD6 for me today, first test this morning with the CBFM! Yay :)


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a lot of frustration! Hope it all gets sorted hitthejackpot! 
LeahMsta your chart still looks so pretty!


Got my ovulation tests today. Also got some apple, cinnamon and raisin tea (salivating at the thought!) which I will be drinking with honey each day  Actually looking forward to that.

Stocked up on my pregnacare, omega 3, evening primrose oil and b50 complex. Last dose of soy is tomorrow night. All I need is for my body to behave now and bring me an the rest of you lovely ladies a BFP! xx


----------



## HopefulPony

laurac1988 said:


> Sounds like a lot of frustration! Hope it all gets sorted hitthejackpot!
> LeahMsta your chart still looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> Got my ovulation tests today. Also got some apple, cinnamon and raisin tea (salivating at the thought!) which I will be drinking with honey each day  Actually looking forward to that.
> 
> Stocked up on my pregnacare, omega 3, evening primrose oil and b50 complex. Last dose of soy is tomorrow night. All I need is for my body to behave now and bring me an the rest of you lovely ladies a BFP! xx

Laura - I just read our blog and it had me in tears!!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

ahhh sorry hun! lol
which bit?!

there are some funnies in there too


----------



## HopefulPony

Your letters :) I've read bits of it before, it's fun :) really good way to document your journey!


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers for reading hun. I do love writing it


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta. Did you get a positive yet? Your chart looks really good. My fingers are crossed


----------



## LeahMSta

Still no positive yet but I remain optimistic. Today the Missus almost barfed when she opened pesto sauce that she uses every day and she is a hot emotional train wreck. HAhaha!!! I am hoping that the dip was just implantation and we're a few days behind schedule on the hormone production because none of AF usual ugliness is anywhere to be seen and that should have happened this morning. Thanks for asking. How are things going for y'all?


----------



## LeahMSta

Personally, I think the bean may be in on the joke and be waiting til my birthday Saturday to make a grand appearance in the form of a second line. :winkwink:


----------



## JandK

I had the timing all off for our Iui last weekend so we are out for June. We are gonna skip July and do a double IUI in August. Hope to be pregnant by Labor Day...


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> I had the timing all off for our Iui last weekend so we are out for June. We are gonna skip July and do a double IUI in August. Hope to be pregnant by Labor Day...

We thought about taking July off too. We may be forced to if something doesn't happen soon. We leave for vacation in 18 days and I cant take our donor in my suitcase. We're planning on trying SMEP next month and I guess one way or another there should be a few swimmers up there waiting. But still. I would prefer to have the stick smile while we're at home so we don't have to lug pee sticks with us to know when we missed it. LOL!


----------



## SunflowerBub

:bfn:


----------



## HopefulPony

SunflowerBub said:


> :bfn:

Oh hun, I'm so sorry. Big hugs for you both xxxxxx


----------



## SunflowerBub

HopefulPony said:


> Oh hun, I'm so sorry. Big hugs for you both xxxxxx

Thanks! We were pretty shocked and devastated, and I felt a bit like my body betrayed me by showing me all of those signs (and faint lines!) but I think it was a chemical pg. I had a triphasic chart on 9dpo and on 12 dpo I had an evening of extreme cramping and backache, needing heat packs. So, then on 13 dpo, the blood test showed <2 Bhcg. What do you think? 

Anyway, after feeling sad and responsible for the family's disappointment, I am finding myself feeling strangely optimistic about the coming cycle. I will do things differently though, and not let anyone know of any faint lines or symptoms, until that blood test comes back positive. I will try to keep myself busy over the 2ww because that was torturous! haha!

Onward and upward, right!?! I really appreciate all of the support here on B&B and look forward to another cycle of getting to know all of you on here! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

SunflowerBub said:


> :bfn:

:hugs: Sorry SunflowerBub. I know how hopeful you were. I'm glad to hear that you are still optimistic for next month. Don't be discouraged. You'll get that eggy!


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry SunflowerBub. I know how hopeful you were. I'm glad to hear that you are still optimistic for next month. Don't be discouraged. You'll get that eggy!Click to expand...

Thank you for your support, LeahMSta! I KNOW I will get that eggy soon enough! Just need a strategy for waiting out the 2ww next time... frickin torture! lol! Your chart is looking better and better and better every day!!!! GEEZ!!!! The best chart I have seen! Just need the last few temps to be in GREEN! haha! :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks! THe chart is spiffy but I agree with you on the green point though. I like to believe the little bean is waiting to show it's second line until my birthday as a gift. LOL! It's a lovely thought at least right?


----------



## SunflowerBub

It would be a friggin AWESOME birthday present!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Awww Sunflower you poor love xxxxx 

Do not feel responsible for disappointment - its not your fault at all! Are you telling people you're trying?


----------



## SunflowerBub

HopefulPony said:


> Awww Sunflower you poor love xxxxx
> 
> Do not feel responsible for disappointment - its not your fault at all! Are you telling people you're trying?

Aw, thanks HopefulPony. We have only told a few select people. I think I will handle things a bit differently next month though. I will be more private with the testing (except on here!!) and SS. I feel bad for DP because she was so excited, but guarded as well. It's her first baby, and she basically trusted me and my "expertise" in the area and in my body. And I was so sure I was pg. This was my 5th pregnancy (I had a m/c before, and have 3 kids at home) so I knew what it felt like. That is why I think it was a chemical perhaps. I hope it doesn't delay my new cycle too much though. We are both keen to try again next month and see how we go. The problem is that our donor is in a different state and it means I will have to fly there alone, so not as special as the first time when DP did the insem herself. We even did a diy-iui with a catheter and speculum and everything! Not doing that by myself this time. Will be a simple syringe and all alone. :( She was chuffed that she might have "knocked me up" as she eloquently put it! haha! Being a lesbian (and thus sperm-deficient) has it's downfalls sometimes! :blush:

Anyway, I just want AF to come and start afresh. Hopefully I wake up to it tomorrow. Weird actually WANTING af. LOL!


----------



## LeahMSta

SunflowerBub said:


> It would be a friggin AWESOME birthday present!!!!!!!!

It's what I've been dreaming of since the insem. My birthday bean. :baby: A soon as I knew where this cycle fell I thought this should be the one. I'll gladly take my BFP whenever it comes. If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm ready for the next


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta, that's the right attitude! Would be nice on your birthday though... lol. I'm ready for the next too! I just bought 50 hpts online for under $10!! They are good ones too. I already have heaps of OPKs left over. So... BRING IT ON!!!! :D


----------



## LeahMSta

We always make next month's plans on the first week of the wait. We talked with our donor and he has agreed to the SMEP but If we don't get AF soon we may miss our window because we are traveling on the first week of July. I guess at least with SMEP we should have a swimmer or 2 waiting when that egg pos out. That's the idea at least. So this month was soft cups and preseed. Next month is that, full on charting (we just started) and SMEP. I'm formulating a plan. Hahaha!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Not sure if you will need a plan for next month, the way your chart is looking! lol!


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> We always make next month's plans on the first week of the wait. We talked with our donor and he has agreed to the SMEP but If we don't get AF soon we may miss our window because we are traveling on the first week of July. I guess at least with SMEP we should have a swimmer or 2 waiting when that egg pos out. That's the idea at least. So this month was soft cups and preseed. Next month is that, full on charting (we just started) and SMEP. I'm formulating a plan. Hahaha!

What's SMEP?


----------



## LeahMSta

HopefulPony said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We always make next month's plans on the first week of the wait. We talked with our donor and he has agreed to the SMEP but If we don't get AF soon we may miss our window because we are traveling on the first week of July. I guess at least with SMEP we should have a swimmer or 2 waiting when that egg pos out. That's the idea at least. So this month was soft cups and preseed. Next month is that, full on charting (we just started) and SMEP. I'm formulating a plan. Hahaha!
> 
> What's SMEP?Click to expand...

SMEP=Sperm Meets Egg Plan 
It is a schule fo BD that people use for NI but we are going to insem starting on day 8 using opks 2 xday and insem every other day intil 3 days before O where we will do it once a day. Then a day off and one last insem for the road. It's covering all bases from early to late ovulation and trying to ensure that they are ready and waiting when the egg arrives.


----------



## sparklela

Hey everybody,

So, i just spent about 30 minutes rereading everything I haven't seen in the last week-- wow, this 2WW has (for friggin once!) absolutely flown... but that could be because of a few other things on our plate right now... we are in the midst of planning our wedding (#1, on the European side of the pond, #2 will be in the US sometime in the next 6-12 months, depending on when/if I get preggo...) that's on the 9th of august. Then to top it off, we are (rather spontaneously moving into a new place this summer, and in the last two weeks, both of us have gotten new jobs. The last two weeks have been totally engrossed in the interview and decision process, let alone buying wedding rings, meeting with the host at the restaurant where our wedding reception is going to be, designing our invitations, and trying to buy a kitchen for the new apartment. sheesh. 

I think every once in a while, the universe gives the proverbial pinata a good whack.... i feel like there's candy flying everywhere! so much so that I have honestly not thought about being preggo (apart from temping every morning) since this month's inseminations. which I admit has actually been LOVELY. So, I'm 11dpo, and just really starting to think about it again. AF would be expected monday or tuesday. 

interestingly, i kinda think i'm pregnant. first of all-- our timing rocked. and i took my sister's advice (if only by accident), and also tried a day AFTER we thought i was o-ing, because that's how she's pretty sure she conceived, after a year and a half of trying. (We both get a kindof slow rise to start the luteal phase, although we're also both clearly biphasic.) 

and of course, with all the craziness, including accepting the new job that will start in august, it would really just somehow be a continuation of the pattern if i'm actually preggo.

I *will not* *will not* *will not* test until tuesday...
Here's hoping... i'm optimistic! 

PS- How do you all share the graphics of your Fertility Friend charts? (Dang, I am SOOO over-30...)


----------



## sparklela

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/362574/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

My Ovulation Chart 


(ps, if that didn't work, it was me trying to post a thumbnail and a link to my chart, which i think looks not too shabby for 11dpo... i dropped a significant amount between day 10 and 11 last month, by the way, here's hoping that it will not drop tomorrow!)


----------



## sparklela

PS- LeahMSta-- I'm TOTALLY pulling for your B-day BFP  

My DP's b-day is tuesday, also the day AF is expected for me (I think we chatted about this before!!) So we have also got our fingers crossed for a birthday present BFP... maybe the Goddess will decide to smile on us both this cycle! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## HopefulPony

LeahMSta said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We always make next month's plans on the first week of the wait. We talked with our donor and he has agreed to the SMEP but If we don't get AF soon we may miss our window because we are traveling on the first week of July. I guess at least with SMEP we should have a swimmer or 2 waiting when that egg pos out. That's the idea at least. So this month was soft cups and preseed. Next month is that, full on charting (we just started) and SMEP. I'm formulating a plan. Hahaha!
> 
> What's SMEP?Click to expand...
> 
> SMEP=Sperm Meets Egg Plan
> It is a schule fo BD that people use for NI but we are going to insem starting on day 8 using opks 2 xday and insem every other day intil 3 days before O where we will do it once a day. Then a day off and one last insem for the road. It's covering all bases from early to late ovulation and trying to ensure that they are ready and waiting when the egg arrives.Click to expand...

Wow, that's a fab plan! You'll definitely catch the egg :)


----------



## HopefulPony

sparklela said:


> PS- LeahMSta-- I'm TOTALLY pulling for your B-day BFP
> 
> My DP's b-day is tuesday, also the day AF is expected for me (I think we chatted about this before!!) So we have also got our fingers crossed for a birthday present BFP... maybe the Goddess will decide to smile on us both this cycle!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Big fat bucketloads of baby dust for you! Welcome back :) glad your 2ww hasn't been too tough :)


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta. 18 days of high temps means your pregnant. Whats the good word?


----------



## LeahMSta

We're at 15. I'm going NUTS!!!! Not so much as a smudge on any of these tests. Only tested once with FMU today and it was a no doubt about it BFN. We are to call our midwife in the morning to get bloods done if AF doesn't show up. So at this point there is nothing to do but wait. I have a feeling that we ovulated on day 19 which would be very late after our pos OPK but if you loo at my temp it makes sense. (of course I wasnt's temping at or before OPK.) then tomorrow would be the day that AF would show up. Gah!!!! I am making myself nanners trying to make sense of all this. Patience with the unknown is not my thing. Hahahaha!


----------



## JandK

Well good luck


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning ladies!

Just a quick check-in as I'm at work and have a nosey neighbor in the office today... 

Leah - still have my fingers crossed for you! Sending good preggie vibes and baby dust!

Had my follicle check yesterday morning and all looks good. Doc saw one big follie on my left ovary (25mm) and two on the right (18mm and 15mm - the 15 *may* be too small to mature in time for ovulation, but there is no way to tell - so I have at least two mature follicles, maybe three). Had my trigger shot last night at 8:30, and IUI is schedule for 9:45 tomorrow morning.

Will try to check back in later, but that depends if my co-worker decides to mind his own business at any point today :) 

Loves to all!


----------



## HopefulPony

Good luck HTJ!!! :) 

LeahMSta... Sending you more baby dust!!!


----------



## laurac1988

How are you all ladies?

I have donations scheduled for Thursday (CD14) and Monday (CD18) as donor is unavailable over the weekend. Last month I ovulated on either CD 18 or 19. Do we think my timing is ok?


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> How are you all ladies?
> 
> I have donations scheduled for Thursday (CD14) and Monday (CD18) as donor is unavailable over the weekend. Last month I ovulated on either CD 18 or 19. Do we think my timing is ok?

:thumbup: Sounds about ideal to me. You may wanna think about adding one late one just in case ovulation happens a bit later too. :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah donor is available from cd20 onwards so if LH surge happens after that I'm all set


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Yeah donor is available from cd20 onwards so if LH surge happens after that I'm all set

Awesome. I think we are going to start throwin in a late insem. After this cycle :dohh: We got our smiley on cycle day 13 but I don't think O happened until 19. I don't understand how that could happen but that is what the chart looks like. Granted I wasn't charting around the time so we have no pre O temps to go by. :shrug: Still just waiting for something to happen. :coffee: Temps are down again this morning. However, I did turn on the air conditioning 2 day ago so we are sleeping with the air on and a fan on us. Can that affect temps? I swear...I feel like I am going insane. :wacko: 

Best of luck with this cycle Laura! Keep us updated.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Just a super quickie to let ya'll know that IUI went fine this morning. The new donor's sc numbers were GREAT!! He had 150million pre-wash and we only lost 15million in the wash. Soooo ... we "went in" with 135 mil! That is more than TWICE the number that our previous donor ever had! :happydance: Motility was average at 47%, but doc thinks the numbers are great!

I was very worried when i woke up as my temp shot up above coverline this morning... called the lab to put a hold on the thawing, then lvm for doc's office. Nurse called back and said doc wanted to go through with it, so we did. I was concerned about the timing... however the trigger shot is designed to cause ovulation between 36 and 42 hours post shot... and right in that window of time, I started getting TERRIBLE cramps, shooting pains in my abdomen. So, despite the temp rise, I'm almost positive that I didn't start to ovulate until about an hour ago... right on time!

Soooo, FXed! Sending loves to you all! Will try to catch up when I'm feeling a bit better. Right now I'm going to go sit in the locker room and stay doubled over for a little bit till this pain subsides...

Smoochies!


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

Hey everyone! Thanks for sharing your stories and details of your journey. I have been reading the posts for the last 6 months. Wanted to introduce ourselves and let you know about our TTC journey. We are 34 and 38, I am the one in the hospital clothes. We have both been trying to conceive. 

We have been TTC for 4.5 yrs. 4 known donors over the course. First two years (2008 and 2009) same donor (age 48), IUIs, fresh washed sperm, inserted by fertility dr, closely monitored cycles by dr, including vaginal US to monitor follicle growth and trigger shots. Alternated between both of us over that 2 year period. About 20K spent. Not one pregnancy.

2010 - couple of rounds early on and then took a break for the rest of the year. Our donor and our dr moved out of state, time to find a new donor.

2011 - started back up with new donor (age 49), at home insemination (used syringes and 1 soft cup), still alternating between the two of us, about 9 total rounds over the year. Approx $200 spent. Not one pregnancy.

2012 - started in Jan, still alternating, started with Pie first (the Asian in the pic, she's 34), 2 new donors (age 33 and 34) mixed sample in cup, no pregnancy. Feb was my turn, same deal mixed the 2 guys sample in 1 soft cup, pre-seed, 3 inseminations, wonky cycle for me, AF started 3 days early, BFP! I am now 16.5 wks along and have 7 fibroids that are good sized, I am high-risk for MC and other complications due to age. Due Date is 11-27-12.

I am sharing our story because I hope it gives y'all hope. We tried so many times we were pretty close to giving up. I still can't believe I'm pregnant and that it worked on the first time with these new donors. I think our other donors were just too old. 

If anyone has any questions about insemination or the overall process, please do not hesitate to ask! Good luck to you all and thank you again for sharing your stories and feelings, it really helped me through my journey!!!

Special thanks to *MrsMM24* and *LeahMSta*, your stories and words of encouragement to the others are close to my heart.


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

JandK - I see you had IUI on 6/9 but you also mentioned June was out. Did you go through with the IUI and if so will you be testing this weekend?


----------



## SunflowerBub

Well, we have an answer! FINALLY! AF arrived this morning, four days late. We believe it was a chemical because of the faint lines on HPTs, the plethora of symptoms, and the delayed AF. I am so happy to have an answer and my mind is calm finally! BRING ON JULY!!!! The funny thing is, if my period was on time, and I didn't have the chemical, I would have had to travel interstate for the donor, by myself, and poor dp wouldn't be able to do the insem. BUT since he is travelling on holiday to QLD for that week only, he will be here when I ovulate!! What a score!! Coincidence? I think not! :D

*LeahMSta*, I definitely DO think the air con might have a role in your temp dip. Your af is late, so that is a great sign!! FX'd! 

*Laura*, that is absolutely PERFECT timing for the insem, I think! Good one, chicky! :)

*Hitthejackpot*, wow, good luck! Sounds wonderful! The timing seems great, and the follies sound nice and big, and all you need is just ONE spermie out of that 135 MILLION! Surely, just one could make it!!?!?! Haha! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!! :)

*CakeLUVSPie*, WELCOME!!!! This thread has a lovely bunch of lesbos on it! haha!! Seriously though, glad you could join, and CONGRATULATIONS on such wonderful news! You two are an inspiration to so many women! If it's mean't to be, it will be... I strongly believe that! You have already made it this far.... just keep that little bubba stuck there for a bit longer!!! :) I will ask my angels to keep an eye on you. xo

I'm in a great mood today, even though the period is heavy and I feel a bit crampy, but my mind is clear, and my hopes are high for this month! I still have a bit of heartburn, though, and last night I noticed my nipples were very dark. Asked DP and she said that she has never seen them like that before. And she is the expert on my nipples! haha! The tips (not the areola) were dark purplish/grey... thought I was just cold, but after a hot shower, they were the same. Hm... I only get that when pregnant. Perhaps there is still some hormone racing around from the chemical?

So... wondering what day I should organise the insem, since my ovulation occurred a couple of days early last cycle. Usually, it's CD 14, 15, or 16, but mostly on CD15. Last cycle it was probably CD12/13. What do you think girls? I need to give the donor some notice, being on holidays and all (you know, because he has to abstain from sex for a few days! poor dear! lol)


----------



## JandK

CakeLUVSpie said:


> JandK - I see you had IUI on 6/9 but you also mentioned June was out. Did you go through with the IUI and if so will you be testing this weekend?

 Yes we went through with the insemination and no I am not testing this weekend because the timing was all off. Planning a double insemination in August. I usually ovulate on day 12 so we did the insemination around midnight the night before. I never got a positive OPK until 3-4 days later.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, It has been a lovely 4 day burthday mini vaca but it ends tonight. Tomorrow I am back to work and will be working a bazillion hours of OT to prepare for our trip to las vegas. The good news is that even if AF does show up, we have now passed the mark where we would miss our insem while vacationing. That is the silver lining in this crazy wicked long cycle that just goes on and on. LOL! My poor partner is a wreck. I'm guessing it is PMS rearing her ugly head but I feel bad for her. She keep saying she hates feeling so out of control and is disappointed in her temps because she was sure she had a sticky one this time. I am not sure how to comfort her other than to remind her that she still isn't out and that if AF doesn't show, it means she can have some cocktails in Vegas. Since she isn't a big drinker, it's not really helping. Any tips on how to help her keep a level head? I hate it when I dont know how to comfort her.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Leah, I feel your and your dp's pain! I had to wait and wait and wait too, not knowing and getting my hopes up, then down etc. It's torture! All I can say is, AF is here for me now and I know it was a chemical pregnancy, so I wasn't imagining the symptoms. I feel A LOT better now, even though AF is here, my mind is at rest finally, and I am not over-thinking every niggling feeling and symptom, and wondering and wondering etc etc. It's peaceful now. Everything will be okay, and if AF comes, it will suck, but at the same time, it's nice to just KNOW. :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

So sorry, Leah and Bubs :hugs: Here is to a very fertile July!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Big hugs to both xxxxx and yes fingers crossed July will be the month!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*LeahMSta* - we are cycle day buddies! I'm on CD1 too! Sorry AF got you! But, it's a relief finally knowing, don't you think? At least you can implement your SMEP plan, huh? Hugs to you both! :hug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks guys!
Yes Sunflower we are on cd1 here too. Ready to roll into July's adventure. AF arrived late last night which is out of the ordinary but at least we finally have our answer.
June's never ending cycle was not for nothing though. It turns out this delay moved out our fertile days just enough that we can start SMEP next week just in case we O early, then when we get back from vacation she will have her fertile window. As our donor, in his always eloquent fashion, said last night...we're gonna put so much sperm in her that the egg doesn't stand a chance this month. LOL!! I love that we are a team with a sense of humor. So this is now the beginning of our week free of conception concerns and then into the next round we go. It feels good to know what is happening finally.


----------



## HopefulPony

Aww it's good that you have a definite answer LeahMSta :) roll on next month! 

I must be the most boring member of this group.... I STILL haven't inseminated yet and apparently it'll be another 2 weeks! I'm so bored of waiting and I'm definitely trying soy next cycle to try and shorten it!!!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks guys!
> Yes Sunflower we are on cd1 here too. Ready to roll into July's adventure. AF arrived late last night which is out of the ordinary but at least we finally have our answer.
> June's never ending cycle was not for nothing though. It turns out this delay moved out our fertile days just enough that we can start SMEP next week just in case we O early, then when we get back from vacation she will have her fertile window. As our donor, in his always eloquent fashion, said last night...we're gonna put so much sperm in her that the egg doesn't stand a chance this month. LOL!! I love that we are a team with a sense of humor. So this is now the beginning of our week free of conception concerns and then into the next round we go. It feels good to know what is happening finally.

Looks like our BFP was a chemical :growlmad: so we are now on cycle day 3. I have two older children who were both July conceptions so we are hoping that July is our month for this one too! I like your plan but we at using frozen sperm @ 675 per vial so SMEP is way out of our budget! keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

*LeahMSta* and *SunflowerBub* - I am hoping for successful July cycles for you both! Keep us posted. 
Sunflower - thx for the welcome, I feel much less stalkery now that I'm writing too!! :flower:

*HopefulPony* - You're not boring, looking forward to hearing about your first insemination round! Are you doing it at home?

*HitTheJackpot* - can't wait to hear the progress of your IUI yesterday. Those are some great SC numbers!!:thumbup:

*JandK* - GOOD LUCK in August!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Awwww CakeLUVspie you're pregnant! Congratulations!!!!! 

Technically we're doing at home insemination (although we're travelling to the donor). I'm so excited for our first try! I'm using a Clearblue fertility monitor and no signs of hormone changes yet :(


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Hopefulpony*, ur not boring!! In two weeks, or when ur inseminating, it'll be on-the-edge-of-ur-seat excitement in here!!! lol!

Speaking of boring, holy crap is this part of the cycle boring!!!! Less expensive, yes, less stressful, yes, but BOOOORRRRIIIINNNGGG. haha!

La di dah di dah.... geez, I had better do something to occupy myself!!! I have paid some bills, organised some loose ends, called some places for DPs career change, done washing, hung stuff out on the line.... might vacuum. BORING. ;)

PS: *LeahMSta* - what a crack up!!! That donor of yours is so crass and gross!!! But funny! LOL


----------



## laurac1988

First donation today. Then another on Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## sparklela

Hi all,
well, i'm out for now... despite an utterly beautiful chart and high temps, my period arrived early (!!!!) a day before expected on monday of this week. totally disappointing, but as we've actually just had a whirlwind of other life changes around here (both starting new jobs at the end of the summer, wedding in August, and moving for september 1st), then it seems to be for the best.

However, it hit me really emotionally hard-- and right on the day of my partner's birthday, to boot. I was really a wreck most of monday and tuesday. I was SURE I was pregnant-- I had a bit of a cold on the weekend and nausea, to boot. I seem to have recovered now, but god, this is a really crazy up-down emotional process. (Fully aware that I'm preaching to the choir, here!)

The other hard thing is that i'm going to be going into a 6-month "trial period" at my new job (this is standard for jobs in Germany), and our donor is going to be working in France and Swizerland during most of the fall (he's a costume designer so he travels a bit)... and with my new job starting, too, it looks like we're going to be taking a pause from trying until the winter. Probably better anyway-- we can have a few months to settle into the new patterns, and have the "2nd wedding" (just a small gathering in the US for the nearest and dearest in the winter when we're there, since most of them can't manage the travel to Germany this summer.) I realize it's for the best to stop trying right now, but I'm so disappointed, nonetheless.

And on top of it all-- our donor is of the opinion that he is healthy and his sperm must be fine-- and therefore wants to try for a full 6 months before he gets a sperm count done. (I tried to delicately bring up the subject last month and that was his answer.) But I now really think he needs to get tested sooner, since our timing has (I think!) been really great so far, and I'm healthy. He's also 49. And after all, the money and emotional roller-coaster for us is all practically a waste if his swimmers don't swim! I'm not great with uncomfortable confrontations, and less so in my second language... so I'm not looking forward to this. Jeez, i mean, it's just a test, right? I've gotten them all already... I'm not sure why he's so antagonistic to it-- other than I think he might really not understand what this emotional 2WW thing is like for us, and then the devastation that comes when AF arrives, instead. :nope:

thanks for listening, y'all....


----------



## SunflowerBub

laurac1988 said:


> First donation today. Then another on Monday. Wish me luck!

*GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulPony

Sparklela... Big hugs for you both xxxxx so sorry about your BFN :( 

Good luck Laura! :) 

God I'm so bored of waiting!!!! Taking sooooooo long......


----------



## SunflowerBub

Sparklela, my heart goes out to you... it's a very emotional time indeed! And even MORE SO if you have these sorts of obsticles like unaccessible sperm, new jobs, new houses, weddings, and unsympathetic donors. Of course the donor doesn't understand how emotionally exhausting the 2ww is, and the whole process in general; only women (and possibly their partners) who are going through it, or have gone through it, can understand. Perhaps it is for the best though... I mean, you might be really ill with m/s on your wedding day! Some women are even hospitalised for m/s. Also, it may affect your new job because you may be off with m/s a bit. I know it sucks to hear logic when all you want to hear is, "GO FOR IT! NOW!" and you most certainly can! But, it may be all happening the way it is supposed to, in order for you to process and handle all of these changes. Whatever happens, just know that you have a safe and supportive place on here where us women TOTALLY understand what you are feeling and going through. TTC can make you crazy!! Crying one minute, cheering the next, peeing on everything, obsessing over babies, temperatures, cm, twinges, and absolutely everything else. Hang in there, and come here to talk whenever you need to!!!:hugs:


----------



## HopefulPony

What she said!!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Sparkela - sorry for all the stress :-( I hope it gets easier! 

Thanks for the good luck messages ladies. I really want this month to be the month so please smother me in any baby dust you have spare. This will be month 4 for me.


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura, Throwing buckets of baby dust your way! I hope this is your month. I'll be on pins and needles for you for the next 2 weeks! :dust:

Sparklela, I feel your pain with the time consumption and emotional rollercoaster of this process. We were sure this was our month too and AF showing up had caught us off gaurd. :hugs:

Sunflower, our donor is crass and I love it! He said last night that we were 2 peas in a pod when I said something about his swimmers being in proper shape next week. I said of course we are. You are representing team whitey. Therefore you must me at least almost as awesome as me. LOL! :haha:

Hopefulpony, I hope you get your surge ASAP. I know the wait is exhausting but it's just a warm up for the 2ww. :coffee:

CakeLUVSpie, Thanks for sharing your story and offering your support. It's always awesome to be reminded that we are doing this for a result that is entirely possible. I hope you have a lovely and healthy 9 months and beyond!:flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers Leah. All the signs are there... cervix is high, open... mucus is egg white...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Cheers Leah. All the signs are there... cervix is high, open... mucus is egg white...
> 
> Fingers crossed!

You get that eggy Laura!! :thumbup: FX for you. Make sure to relax and stay as stress free as possible. Every little bit counts right?


----------



## laurac1988

Trying. Am working almost constantly for the next two weeks so hopefully the people of London won't give me too much stress! lol


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

*laurac1988* - I read your blog today and could totally relate, thanks for sharing! My DP and I TTC for 4.5 yrs before we got results. I wish I would have kept a journal or blog like you did.

FX'd for a successful AI today!! 

I highly recommend the softcups (or anything like them), as that is what finally worked for me. Orgasm a bunch of times after you have the spermies in there, that really helps too. I spent years and $$$ using fertility dr and in the end I got pregnant with a free cup of fresh sperm, a little preseed, and $0.20 softcup (and I'm 38 yrs old). 

Be careful when doing your own ICI's and DO NOT shoot unwashed sperm (semen) straight into your uterus, you can cause serious issues including severe cramping and in rare cases a collapsed uterus. It's okay to deposit the sperm right at the mouth of the cervix, but do not stick that cannula up into the cervix too far. The prostaglandins in the semen are what cause the cramping in the uterus. This is another reason why I like softcups, they simply keep the semen up close to the cervical opening and allow for insemination occur "normally". Not to say that we aren't normal, but hopefully you know what I mean. The other nice thing about softcups (or anything similar) is that they hold the semen in you and prevent leakage. I did 3 inseminations and left them in there 12 hours and I really think that helped my SMEP.

I hope your 2WW flies by and you get your sticky bean!! xoxox


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

HopefulPony said:


> Awwww CakeLUVspie you're pregnant! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Technically we're doing at home insemination (although we're travelling to the donor). I'm so excited for our first try! I'm using a Clearblue fertility monitor and no signs of hormone changes yet :(

*HopefulPony* - what method of AI will you be using? Since you will be traveling to your donor, you may want to consider using softcup or something similar, so that it holds in the spermies :spermy: after you standup to leave.

I had to travel 30 mins each way (on a motorcycle) when I went to get my donor samples, the softcups kept all the sperm in and no mess in my undies to gross out on later. :argh:


----------



## LoveatLast

Hey, 

My name is Lauren and my partner(Kelley) and I have decded to TTC. Our donor is a close friend who has volunteered to do this for us. We will be using the soft cups and just bought pre-seed tonight. I am not extremely regular, so this is going to be a very trying process. I have been trying to find a specific forum for Lesbians TTC or something of the like. We have been so excited while reading each of your journeys and have our fingers crossed that the stork will visit you all VERY soon! Now, I would like to ask you guys for some help. We want to read ALLLLLLL the info we can and make sure we try it all. Can you give us some hints, tips, websites, etc. Just anything that has helped you along the way. I look forward to getting to know you all better and sharing our journey with you guys! :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Welcome, LoveAtLast! So glad to have you ladies here!! I'm sorry, I can't help much re: home insem as we are going the assisted route, but the girls on this page have a wealth of knowledge to help you!

Laura - Here is to a few weeks of LOW STRESS for you!! xoxo This is our 4th attempt too... had our IUI this past tuesday, so I'm 3dpo/iui.

Leah - so sorry the ugly witch got you girls. Stay positive... it WILL happen! You are so wonderful and supportive to the rest of us, that will come back to you tenfold in the form of a BFP one of these days!! I just know it! :hugs:

Sparkle - :hug: Wish we could make this all easier for each and every one of us! Such a time of emotional highs and lows! Hang in there sweets... we'll all get through it! :hugs:

Kelly - I'm so sorry about the chemical :( How heartbreaking for you... be kind to yourself this weekend and maybe go out and get a spa treatment! :hugs: DW and I are in the same boat re: cost. Are you using California Cryo? That cost is right in line with them... we are using Xytex and they are about $100 less, but still on the high end. With IUI/Ultrasound, we are spending about $1k/month as it is... s no way could we do the smep either. We certainly aren't rich! :shrug:

Hopeful - How goes it with the soy? And you aren't BORING! :happydance:

JandK - How are you love? Hope you girls are doing ok! :hugs:

AFM - I'm 3dpo/iui and not stressing at ALL (yet). Last month I was so caught up in looking for symptoms that probably weren't there that I was a nutcase by the time af showed... and the emotions associated with the BFN were just ugly. So, not going to worry about it this time. No symptom spotting... and I'm not even sure that I'm going to test, rather just wait for AF to come. We are planning a visit to my cousin and her DH that I haven't seen in two years, and we'll be at her place when I should be testing or waiting for AF. Either way, it will be wonderful to be there with her. She is our biggest supporter in this and is one of my best friends!

Sending huge buckets of baby dust to each of you, and positve, happy, prengant vibes!

Smoochies!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Awww...Hitthejackpot. That was a lovely post. I agree with you on the symptom spotting and how it can make you feel like a crazy person. We have decided that this cycle, we are going to do our best to avoid symptom spotting, early testing, and my general conception obsession. LOL! I plan to spend our 2ww engrossed in overtime at work and reading a few books that have been on my bookshelf but not been cracked open. Honestly I think I would rather be knocked off of my feet with a suprise BFP than to hunt it down until I find it. LOL! I hope this is the last month that you girls have to give the cryo bank any money. I'm sending loads of baby dust your way!

Love at last: welcome! I have found several wonderful resources on here. Have you seen https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html ? That thread has a wealth of information and it is also quite encouraging to read about the successes when you are in the wait. I also bought a book called The ultimate guide to pregnancy for lesbians by Rachel Pepper. I hope that gives you somewhere to start. If you need advice just ask we're all here and happy to help. :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

CakeLUVSpie said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> Awwww CakeLUVspie you're pregnant! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Technically we're doing at home insemination (although we're travelling to the donor). I'm so excited for our first try! I'm using a Clearblue fertility monitor and no signs of hormone changes yet :(
> 
> *HopefulPony* - what method of AI will you be using? Since you will be traveling to your donor, you may want to consider using softcup or something similar, so that it holds in the spermies :spermy: after you standup to leave.
> 
> I had to travel 30 mins each way (on a motorcycle) when I went to get my donor samples, the softcups kept all the sperm in and no mess in my undies to gross out on later. :argh:Click to expand...

We'll be using a syringe I think, I have already bought soft cups as we'll be travelling by train :) I have a drawer full of baby making supplies (and some baby bits too!) 

HitTheJackpot - I didn't take the soy in the end as I wanted to see how my cycle went naturally for the first one.... But OMG wish I had! It turns out I don't ov on day 15 because here I am on day 15 and no ov... Which I guess is good as my donor is unavailable til Tuesday, but I'm so bored of waiting!!!


----------



## laurac1988

well donation is done. No LH surge yet though...


----------



## HopefulPony

Hope it'll come soon :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed. I'm not so fussed if it doesnt as have another donation on Monday... but will see


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

*HitTheJackpot* - FX'd and loads :dust: of to you!! Enjoy your family, hope it helps keep you busy and not dwelling on the 2ww. 

*HopefulPony* - I am hoping and wishing for your LH surge to arrive on or after Monday so you'll be ready for your donor's return.

*LoveatLast* - welcome!! If you have any questions feel free to reach out. My DP and I worked for over 4 yrs at TTC and have tried many methods at home, using fresh known donor sperm. If you haven't already, start charting your cycle, most of the girls on here use www.fertilityfriend.com. We recommend using OPKs (LH surge test strips) and temps.

*laurac1988* - I hope your LH surge comes soon!! Fingers and toes x'd!! And tons of :dust: and no AF :af: in 2 weeks. 

*SunflowerBub* - Hope you find something more fun than vacuuming to do this weekend to keep you occupied early in your cycle. Eat healthy and get ready to pop that perfect eggy!:headspin:

*sparklela* - Have you considered a different donor? We used 48 and 49 year old donors and had their sperm tested and had zero pregnancies in 3.5 yrs. I also read that advanced paternal age in most studies showed a significantly higher instance of Austism. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternal_age_effect 
If you're not completely set on using your 49 yr old donor, it may be a good idea to find a younger one and especially one that is willing to have their semen analyzed. BTW, I switched to two donors in their early 30's and got BFP on the first round. I know it was a miracle but I can't help but wonder if my infertility the last 4+ yrs was due in great part to the advanced age of my previous donors.


----------



## SunflowerBub

CakeLUVSpie said:


> I highly recommend the softcups (or anything like them), as that is what finally worked for me. Orgasm a bunch of times after you have the spermies in there, that really helps too. I spent years and $$$ using fertility dr and in the end I got pregnant with a free cup of fresh sperm, a little preseed, and $0.20 softcup (and I'm 38 yrs old).
> 
> Be careful when doing your own ICI's and DO NOT shoot unwashed sperm (semen) straight into your uterus, you can cause serious issues including severe cramping and in rare cases a collapsed uterus. It's okay to deposit the sperm right at the mouth of the cervix, but do not stick that cannula up into the cervix too far. The prostaglandins in the semen are what cause the cramping in the uterus. This is another reason why I like softcups, they simply keep the semen up close to the cervical opening and allow for insemination occur "normally". Not to say that we aren't normal, but hopefully you know what I mean. The other nice thing about softcups (or anything similar) is that they hold the semen in you and prevent leakage. I did 3 inseminations and left them in there 12 hours and I really think that helped my SMEP.

*CakeLUVSPie*, is the softcup the rubbery thing that people use in place of a tampon for their period? I bought one called a Diva Cup or something, and have yet to try it. Just a question.... how do you put it in if it's full of sperm? I guess you would squeeze the top edges shut, but is it hard to put in without spilling? I did a DIY IUI last time and you are right, it caused MAJOR cramping.


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

[SunflowerBub said:

> ] - is the softcup the rubbery thing that people use in place of a tampon for their period? I bought one called a Diva Cup or something, and have yet to try it. Just a question.... how do you put it in if it's full of sperm? I guess you would squeeze the top edges shut, but is it hard to put in without spilling? I did a DIY IUI last time and you are right, it caused MAJOR cramping.

Good morning *SunflowerBub* - Yes, the Softcup is what you described, here's their website - www.softcup.com. I have looked at DivaCups too, but I didn't use them because they appeared to be deeper/longer and I wanted something more shallow that would hold the spermies nice and close to the cervix. 

Inserting without spilling is a challenge! Especially my last round because I used a double sample, so the Softcup was really full of semen (ew). The method I used to reduce the amount of spillage was - we squeezed the edges together, used plenty of preseed to make it slip right in and I was in a position where I was half laying down, sort of like a half sit up. Only a little bit squirted out each time (I did 3 inseminations, because I had wonky cycle and my LH showed up 3 days later than normal). I hope that helps and if you need any further clarification please do not hesitate to ask! 

BTW, you mentioned in a previous post that you have "baby bits" already, what is that? 

I am headed to Las Vegas for a little pool-side R&R and will be back next Thursday, in case you have more questions, I'll write next week!

GOOD LUCK and I hope your cycle is regular this month and you can easily identify your ovulation window!


----------



## laurac1988

CakeLUVSpie said:


> *laurac1988* - I read your blog today and could totally relate, thanks for sharing! My DP and I TTC for 4.5 yrs before we got results. I wish I would have kept a journal or blog like you did.
> 
> FX'd for a successful AI today!!
> 
> I highly recommend the softcups (or anything like them), as that is what finally worked for me. Orgasm a bunch of times after you have the spermies in there, that really helps too. I spent years and $$$ using fertility dr and in the end I got pregnant with a free cup of fresh sperm, a little preseed, and $0.20 softcup (and I'm 38 yrs old).
> 
> Be careful when doing your own ICI's and DO NOT shoot unwashed sperm (semen) straight into your uterus, you can cause serious issues including severe cramping and in rare cases a collapsed uterus. It's okay to deposit the sperm right at the mouth of the cervix, but do not stick that cannula up into the cervix too far. The prostaglandins in the semen are what cause the cramping in the uterus. This is another reason why I like softcups, they simply keep the semen up close to the cervical opening and allow for insemination occur "normally". Not to say that we aren't normal, but hopefully you know what I mean. The other nice thing about softcups (or anything similar) is that they hold the semen in you and prevent leakage. I did 3 inseminations and left them in there 12 hours and I really think that helped my SMEP.
> 
> I hope your 2WW flies by and you get your sticky bean!! xoxox

Cheers for this hun, and thanks for reading the blog! It's a labour of love  Just about to get an ipad in the next couple of weeks so will be able to update more.

Don't worry about the ICI's. My donor does them for me and he only opens up my cervix a little - no shooting into uterus. Could only imagine what that would cause as I'm quite sensitive.

Still no LH surge over here. Due tomorrow though and another donation on Monday, so I think my timing is ok


----------



## SunflowerBub

CakeLUVSpie said:


> [SunflowerBub said:
> 
> ] - is the softcup the rubbery thing that people use in place of a tampon for their period? I bought one called a Diva Cup or something, and have yet to try it. Just a question.... how do you put it in if it's full of sperm? I guess you would squeeze the top edges shut, but is it hard to put in without spilling? I did a DIY IUI last time and you are right, it caused MAJOR cramping.
> 
> Good morning *SunflowerBub* - Yes, the Softcup is what you described, here's their website - www.softcup.com. I have looked at DivaCups too, but I didn't use them because they appeared to be deeper/longer and I wanted something more shallow that would hold the spermies nice and close to the cervix.
> 
> Inserting without spilling is a challenge! Especially my last round because I used a double sample, so the Softcup was really full of semen (ew). The method I used to reduce the amount of spillage was - we squeezed the edges together, used plenty of preseed to make it slip right in and I was in a position where I was half laying down, sort of like a half sit up. Only a little bit squirted out each time (I did 3 inseminations, because I had wonky cycle and my LH showed up 3 days later than normal). I hope that helps and if you need any further clarification please do not hesitate to ask!
> 
> BTW, you mentioned in a previous post that you have "baby bits" already, what is that?
> 
> I am headed to Las Vegas for a little pool-side R&R and will be back next Thursday, in case you have more questions, I'll write next week!
> 
> GOOD LUCK and I hope your cycle is regular this month and you can easily identify your ovulation window!Click to expand...

Hey there! Wow, have fun in Las Vegas! So jealous! :) I don't think we can buy softcups here unfortunately, but I think my Diva will serve okay. At the very least, I won't have that yucky leakage issue afterwards. Ewww. It's funny because when DP and I were doing it last cycle, I felt a little disrespectful to the stuff because it's the stuff that is creating our little bubba, and yet, the look and smell nearly made my DP vomit! haha! And I didn't have much fun on the toilet afterwards, wiping and smelling it each time! Ewww.... but then I would remind myself of what it is doing for us. oh well.... you get that! lol!

Thank you so much for all of your information and support! I will definitely consider giving the IUI a miss this time because it did cause a lot of cramping, you are right. Might just use a syringe. 

We have a cot, cradle, car seat, and high chair already! Plus some other little things like a spiral rainbow mobile for above the change table in the nursery! :)

*Laura*, good luck this cycle! I hope you get that LH surge soon! :) Your donor does the insem? Is that a bit weird, or is he a good friend of you and your DPs? 

Well, about one week to go until insem day, so just got to wait it out. So much waiting in this biz. :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

Nah he just does the donation because he offered and neither of us wanted to come into contact with it - haha! Doing the one tonight by myself though.

Ov test is almost positive... But still not there. Come on body - get a grip!


----------



## HopefulPony

No LH surge here yet... Not even a whiff!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Still plugging along here through the tww. Nothing out of the ordinary symptom wise, but I'm only 6dpiui today. I'm not terribly hopeful this month because I'm not sure doc got the timing right ... since my temp had spiked the morning of our IUI appointment. Doc still wanted me to go through with it since he puts all of his eggs (pardon the pun) in the "trigger shot" basket rather than in BBT. So, still a bit hopeful, but not getting my hopes up at all.

The good news is that I am leaving Friday for vacation. Will be on the Chesapeake Bay for 2 1/2 days then in Toledo and on Lake Erie for the remainder of the week, and back home on Sunday. AF is due July 4 or 5 (why, oh WHY does af ALWAYS come during vacation - fxed that she doesn't come at all! :) ) so not sure if I will test or just wait for AF. Kinda hard to explain a pregnancy test in my luggage to a snooping sister :D


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> Nah he just does the donation because he offered and neither of us wanted to come into contact with it - haha! Doing the one tonight by myself though.
> 
> Ov test is almost positive... But still not there. Come on body - get a grip!

So Laura did your body catch up with your plan yet?


----------



## laurac1988

Well... Haven't caught an LH surge yet but fertility friend reckons I ovulated cd16, which is entirely possible given my higher temps. Will have to wait and see.

Feel very sick .. That may have been the McDonald's breakfast though


----------



## HopefulPony

Mmm.... McDonalds breakfast :)


----------



## The2mums

I love them hash browns mmmmmmm god I want one now


----------



## HopefulPony

OMG yeah the hash browns are the best bit! Burger King do little mini ones that are even better... So crispy!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hmm... first sign of AF for me is always my face getting oily and breaking out. I'm 8dpiui, and have the oily skin starting :(


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> Well... Haven't caught an LH surge yet but fertility friend reckons I ovulated cd16, which is entirely possible given my higher temps. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> Feel very sick .. That may have been the McDonald's breakfast though

Keeping my fingers crossed that they keep going up!


----------



## laurac1988

"lovely" comment on my blog today.

"You're donor does the donation? What a PERVERT! He is obviously a pervert. SUPRISED you're not fucking him! You should go to a CLINIC like a RESPONSIBLE person. Not use some pervert off some internet forum. How are you gunna explain it to your kid? Poor thing. At least TRY and be responsible about it."

some people are idiots.


----------



## LeahMSta

How annoying Laura. People dont know when to stop talking out of their arses. I hope it didn't bug you too much. 

Things here are kind of heart breaking and disappointing. There are devestating wildfires very near to our town and our donor is in the national gaiurd and is on call to go help fight them. On top of that, I was hospitalized yesterday. I am receiving a drug therapy for some neurological issues and the hospital that my nerologist and neurosurgeon are in is about an hour and a half away from home. So DP will not be receiving her first donation as planned and the month as a whole may be a wash depending on how this turns out. I hope we'll have an opportunity to get at least 1 or 2 pre ovulation but I have to accept that there are bigger issues at hand. Missing 1 cycle is not the end of the world.


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> How annoying Laura. People dont know when to stop talking out of their arses. I hope it didn't bug you too much.
> 
> Things here are kind of heart breaking and disappointing. There are devestating wildfires very near to our town and our donor is in the national gaiurd and is on call to go help fight them. On top of that, I was hospitalized yesterday. I am receiving a drug therapy for some neurological issues and the hospital that my nerologist and neurosurgeon are in is about an hour and a half away from home. So DP will not be receiving her first donation as planned and the month as a whole may be a wash depending on how this turns out. I hope we'll have an opportunity to get at least 1 or 2 pre ovulation but I have to accept that there are bigger issues at hand. Missing 1 cycle is not the end of the world.

Your priority is to get better. I am sending prayers your way


----------



## CakeLUVSpie

*laurac1988* - what an insensitive person. People like that let their true ugly colors just shine on through. I'm sorry you were the recipient of someone else's unhappy demeanor and unpleasant personality. 

My first donor was a nurse in the ICU, was a hellava lot more medically trained/skilled than me or my DP and he performed a couple of my inseminations. While it might not be super common for donors to assist with AI, it certainly is not unheard of and is your business. 

I hope your AI efforts bring you a BFP soon!!!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Oh LeahMSta, really hope you get well soon hun, sending you lots of huggles xxxxx

We are having our very first AI today, positive OPK crept up on me! So excited but nervous too.... 

I am another lady who's donor will be helping with the insemination, to make sure we get it right! He's way more experienced than us! Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Love your blog post about it Laura xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers HP. As with most things TTC related it's personal choice 

Best of luck with donation xxxx


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Laura*, Wow, what a wanker! Some people truly astound me! I can't believe that person thought it any of her business whatsoever! Obviously an angry and bitter person with nothing better to do than judge other people. Just delete it, and focus on the better part of society instead of societal rubbish. You are entitled to do what feels right for you and your partner. :)

*LeahMSta*, so sorry to hear of the fires over there. I hope you can get one insem done, but I guess it's all mean't to happen the way it all happens, even if that means missing a month. Hard to wait when you are ttc'ing, because it feels more like a year, but I guess just occupy yourselves somehow. Also, I hope you are feeling better, and sorry to hear of your health issues. Look after yourself, and get that girlfriend of yours to pamper you rotten! ;)

*HopefulPony*, awesome!!! Not such a long wait after all, hey? That's great news and good luck with the insem! FX'd for a BIG FAT POSITIVE in a week or so!!! :)

Hello to the rest of you ladies!! Hope you are well and happy. We are in really good spirits today because my kids come home to us tomorrow!!! They have been at their dad's house since last Wed, and the wait is killing me! I spent all day cleaning and preparing for their arrival. I dusted everything, cleaned both bathrooms (including the spa bath which is a real back-breaker!!), folded washing, soaked and washed dog coats, washed some pillow slips from kids beds where the dogs felt like sleeping while they were gone, and charged their Ipods. :shock: In the morning, I will vacuum again and mop. When we get the kids at noon, we are going straight out to the city to take them to lunch and a gelati, and perhaps have a few minutes in a video arcade! It'll be a good day! I miss them soooo much! My DD I haven't seen for nearly two weeks because she went to Canberra on a school camp for a week! I don't even know how it went!!! The kids feel like they can't call me from their dad's because it might upset him. This is because his wife says things to the kids like, "why don't you call daddy when you're at mummy's house? It makes daddy feel like you don't love him as much" what a tosser. She also tells my 5 year old that two women can't get married, and they can't have babies either. I can't believe that my 5 year old is being indoctrinated by a homophobe for 50% of the time, when he is away from me. And I have no control over it, either. There is nothing I can do, and that kills me. All we can do is teach him tolerance and the right values when he is with us. My DD is getting fed up with her homophobia, too. She used to just sit on the fence about these things whilst over there, but now she is speaking up! THAT'S MY GIRL!!! Anyway, when we have this new little bubba, it'll disprove her homophobic opinion that we can't have babies.... JUST WATCH US, WENCH! 

Anyway, sorry about that little rant... it's tough sharing custody and having little control over what crap is being fed to your kids, the little humans that you created and birthed and looked after with every part of your being. Then handing them over to a stranger who feeds them the sort of rubbish that is keeping narrow-minded homophobia alive today. Geez, sorry, here I go again.

Anyway, we are in high spirits today, looking forward to tomorrow and the whole week with the kids, and inseminations starting Sunday night!!! WOOHOO! What do you girls think of inseminating CD12 and CD14, with O possibly CD14/15?

Have a great night and sorry about my vent. :blush:


----------



## HopefulPony

Oh Sunflower that sounds awful... I'm so sorry their stepmother is such a bitch!!! How rude!!!! Sounds like your daughter is a clever girlie :) your timings sound great, really good chance of catching that eggie!!! 

Just had my AI! Now officially on the 2WW! :) gonna try and keep myself busy :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thank you, *Hopefulpony*, yeah, she is one of those women who are nice to your face, though, then homophobic to your kids. :( Good luck with the tww!!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is well. Things here are starting to calm down. The wildfires are about 40% contained. It is still devastating the number of evacuees and all that was destroyed in the fire's path. My hospital stay has finally ended and I am at home again thank goodness. It was medical intervention on a serious migraine I had for over a month. Ever since my brain surgeries, headaches are my nemisis. They are nothing like the headaches I knew before surgery. The brain surgeries are the reason I can't carry and it makes me sad but my DP does such a fabulous job of making me the co pilot in our path to conception. We are not going to be spot on for the SMEP patterns but we are still going to give it a whil. My illnesses have taken too much from us already. I refuse to let this keep me from my dreams. So we will insem today and tomorrow before our teip and then on the 5th and daily there after when we get back from vacation. She is due to O on the 7th so this should be close to what SMEP suggests. Fingers crossed. If this were our cycle it would make for one hell of a story for our LO some day. :)

Sunflower: Step mum sounds like a gem. Ugh. All you can do to combat her ignorance is to live a happy and fulfilled life. Kids can feel that and know it as the truth. Hugs.


----------



## SunflowerBub

*LeahMsta*, you r so right!!! :) actions speak louder than words.

AI tonight!!!! YAY!!!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

My temp dropped :-( Not QUITE below coverline but feel like it will tomorrow


----------



## HopefulPony

Good luck with insemination LeahMSta and SunflowerBub!!! :) 

Try to think positive Laura, it could be an implantation drop xxx


----------



## laurac1988

sure hope it is! Had a drop last month but this month isn't as big as last month's... and my chart looks so different!


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura, I am on pins and needles for you. I have fx for an implantation dip. 

HopefulPony, How you feeling after your insemination. My DP said that after the first one she was almost scared to move for a few days out of fear that she would "shake something loose". LOL! I have my FX that you get your BFP straight away.

Sunflower, we are always in sync arent we? We did our first insem of the cycle yesterday. Yippee!!! We are planning one more today and then from the 5th on every day til we deffinately ovulate since last month was the great ovulation mystery.

Still not 100% sure when O happened last cycle with pos OPK cd 10 and 3 temp increases throughout. I did an override on ff and set it for CD19 because that seems most likely.

Today is our last day at home for a few days. We will be heading out to Las Vegas early tomorrow morning. I am so excited to see my sister and just hug her. It has been over a year since we've seen eachother and she is quite simply one of my favorite people on the planet! We are going to have a spa day, see shows, gamble, lay by the pool and hope that our other halves like each other. LOL! This will be our first social occasion with both my DP and her husband. I hope they like eachother because they are stuck with eachother on this and many more vacations in the future. Hahaha!! Hope everyone has a safe and happy few days!


----------



## laurac1988

Have a lovely time with your Sis leah


----------



## KelleyNJen

Laura I see your temp is back up! Kmfx for you!


----------



## laurac1988

Yup  shot up this morning. Want to wait until Friday to yes but will probably end up testing on weds. AF due tomorrow

Daring to hope...


----------



## HopefulPony

Hoping for you Laura :) 

Leah - hope you have a fab holiday! How exciting :) good luck with the inseminations! 

I'm kinda scared to shake anything out of place :) although we've done a lot of travelling over the past few days and been to a wedding (lots of standing around lol) so I think I've been fairly active. I really want a BFP this cycle, but I'm trying not to get hopes up....


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Yup  shot up this morning. Want to wait until Friday to yes but will probably end up testing on weds. AF due tomorrow
> 
> Daring to hope...

:thumbup: Hope is what we can never have too much of! I am so pleased that your temp is looking so nice. I hope when I get back on Thursday, I get to see that you've gotten your big fat BFP!!!! :hugs:

Hopefulpony, I understand being cautious but like I tod my DP just a couple of days ago, most women at this point in an unplanned pregnancy have no idea that they are even possibly pregnant and continue with their daily lives. Seems that many of them go on to have beautiful intelegent kids and no harm came from heavy lifting, working out, eating poorly, or even having a cocktail or 2 (not that I am condoning that particular activity when ttc.....just an example.) The best thing yu can do is to be as happy and healthy as you possibly can be to make a nice happy, snuggly home for the little bean to get all snuggled up in. :baby:


----------



## laurac1988

Bleurgh. Just saw my breakfast again :-(

And still cramping


----------



## HopefulPony

Cramping is good :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Laura*, your chart looks awesome! Wow, you have a short LP. A re-visit from your breakfast is a GREAT sign! LOL! Can't wait to see that big fat positive from you!! No pressure! ;)

*LeahMSta*, have an awesome holiday with your sister and the DPs! You will have an awesome time, no doubt! Especially with the lineup of fun/relaxing things you have planned!

*HopefulPony*, thank you for your well-wishes re insemination. It was a little clumsy, especially doing it in the car, but I think we 'hit the spot'. We both are hopeful about this cycle!

*KelleyNJen*, how are you two doing? What are you in your cycle?

Well, we got a positive OPK yesterday and traveled to the donor to do the insem in the car, which was a bit awkward! Haha! DP kept a lookout and lucky I had a skirt on, is all I can say! We used the preseed and a syringe. I think there was about 3ml in it and most of it went in, but when I took it out, some got stuck between the syringe and the plunger, so we pulled the plunger out and some sprayed onto the car interior! EW!! haha! And DP joked about worrying if it got into her mouth and she hopes she won't get pregnant from that! hahahahaha! Joking of course! It was rather funny actually, and then me lying flat in the front seat with my feet up on the dash and a towel underneath for the 45 minute trip home. Sore coccyx after that, I tell you! Especially in a bumpy ute!!! And during all of this, I got DP to flex her sexy, tattooed muscles so I could STILL manage to have the big O a bunch of times. I AM OFFICALLY SUPERWOMAN!!!!! I think us chicks go a bit crazy at this time of the month when ttc'ing! We do _WHATEVER_ it takes to get that bfp! lol!!!! :blush: 

Anyway, got another positive OPK today with EWCM, and a lovely dip in temp, but the donor can't do it tonight, so we are off to meet up with him to do it in the morning, so the folks at the coast can have a DAYTIME show, this time!!! WOOHOO. I might need more towels and blankets for at least _some_ modesty! I figured if the egg can survive for 24 hours, it will manage to hang around til tomorrow morning if I ovulated this evening.


----------



## HopefulPony

Sunflower... Your story made me chuckle! In the car... That must have been awkward! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> *Laura*, your chart looks awesome! Wow, you have a short LP. A re-visit from your breakfast is a GREAT sign! LOL! Can't wait to see that big fat positive from you!! No pressure! ;)
> 
> *LeahMSta*, have an awesome holiday with your sister and the DPs! You will have an awesome time, no doubt! Especially with the lineup of fun/relaxing things you have planned!
> 
> *HopefulPony*, thank you for your well-wishes re insemination. It was a little clumsy, especially doing it in the car, but I think we 'hit the spot'. We both are hopeful about this cycle!
> 
> *KelleyNJen*, how are you two doing? What are you in your cycle?
> 
> Well, we got a positive OPK yesterday and traveled to the donor to do the insem in the car, which was a bit awkward! Haha! DP kept a lookout and lucky I had a skirt on, is all I can say! We used the preseed and a syringe. I think there was about 3ml in it and most of it went in, but when I took it out, some got stuck between the syringe and the plunger, so we pulled the plunger out and some sprayed onto the car interior! EW!! haha! And DP joked about worrying if it got into her mouth and she hopes she won't get pregnant from that! hahahahaha! Joking of course! It was rather funny actually, and then me lying flat in the front seat with my feet up on the dash and a towel underneath for the 45 minute trip home. Sore coccyx after that, I tell you! Especially in a bumpy ute!!! And during all of this, I got DP to flex her sexy, tattooed muscles so I could STILL manage to have the big O a bunch of times. I AM OFFICALLY SUPERWOMAN!!!!! I think us chicks go a bit crazy at this time of the month when ttc'ing! We do _WHATEVER_ it takes to get that bfp! lol!!!! :blush:
> 
> Anyway, got another positive OPK today with EWCM, and a lovely dip in temp, but the donor can't do it tonight, so we are off to meet up with him to do it in the morning, so the folks at the coast can have a DAYTIME show, this time!!! WOOHOO. I might need more towels and blankets for at least _some_ modesty! I figured if the egg can survive for 24 hours, it will manage to hang around til tomorrow morning if I ovulated this evening.


Hey Sunflower!

We Are on day 15. Trigger shot was today so we tomorrow is insemination day! We are using frozen donor sperm so will be inseminating at 32 hours post trigger and crossing our fingers. Two week wait starts tomorrow!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies,

I read through all 50 pages of this forum and feel like I'm apart of the TTC family already! :hugs:

This month will be my first month TTC and I'll be using donor sperm from a local bank that I'll pick up in person (beats shipping fees :thumbup:). 

I joined this thread for encouragement and support but I will admit that I'm anxious, nervous, excited, happy, scared, optimistic, slightly stressed, impatient, etc....I'm sure I left out a few!

Sprinkling baby dust to all :happydance:


----------



## HopefulPony

Welcome LesbianMystiq! How exciting for you :) all those feelings are so normal... I have all of them every day!!! :) do you know when you'll be having your first donation?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

HopefulPony said:


> Welcome LesbianMystiq! How exciting for you :) all those feelings are so normal... I have all of them every day!!! :) do you know when you'll be having your first donation?

Thank goodness those feelings are normal because I thought I was half crazy lol. According to my chart and ovulation schedule I should be donating on or about the 19th/20th, which means I'll be picking up my goodies from the goody bank on the 18th.


----------



## SunflowerBub

LesbianMystiq said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I read through all 50 pages of this forum and feel like I'm apart of the TTC family already! :hugs:
> 
> This month will be my first month TTC and I'll be using donor sperm from a local bank that I'll pick up in person (beats shipping fees :thumbup:).
> 
> I joined this thread for encouragement and support but I will admit that I'm anxious, nervous, excited, happy, scared, optimistic, slightly stressed, impatient, etc....I'm sure I left out a few!
> 
> Sprinkling baby dust to all :happydance:

Hi!!! And welcome!! You will find this thread and site very supportive and helpful, indeed. It's great to have ppl in the same boat to talk to! :)

*KelleyNJen*, good luck tomorrow!! YAY!! The cycle starts getting interesting from now on! I hope that we can survive the 2ww. We will be so close in cycle days, so we can perhaps keep each other from going insane! haha!

*HopefulPony*, haha... I was hoping to make someone laugh a bit with that very immodest and revealing post! haha! My DP was a bit shocked that I went into that much detail... typical partners, not really understanding the tmi thing when dealing with ttc'ing. There really is not much left to the imagination in this biz. ;)

Well, we just got back from our second venture down the coast to inseminate. Was beautiful down there at the beach; really sunny and ppl were on holidays and happy. It seemed perfect actually. I just draped a throw rug over me and laid back and dtd. Went much smoother than Sunday night because we had more pillows and more light! haha! It was pleasant riding home singing away to Karise and staring at the blue sky with the sun on me. Functionally, I used a 10ml syringe and preseed. My chart definitely looks like O is today, and most likely this morning. I had cramping last night and my OPK was finally negative after 36 hours of positives (yes, I took them obsessively! lol). My CM turned from EWCM to watery/creamy yesterday afternoon too. The temp is nearly above coverline, but will most likely be tomorrow morning. Yay! I have met my end of the bargain, and now it's the baby's turn to come to the party!!! :happydance:

Anyway, now the waiting begins. Hopefully I won't symptom-spot too much or obsessively poas. Let's be honest though, I probably will! :blush:

Have a lovely day ladies, and good luck wherever you are with your cycle! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Well ladies, my temp did drop today BUT not below the coverline. Is actually higher than a few of the post ov temps.

Witch is due today. I've asked her I she wouldnt mind taking a 9 month luxury holiday to a destination of her choicE. fingers crossed she takes me up on the offer. 

Am going to be on knicker watch all day. Fx and any spare baby dust lying around would be wonderful!


----------



## KelleyNJen

My fingers are crossed and sending massive baby dust your way!


----------



## SunflowerBub

laurac1988 said:


> Well ladies, my temp did drop today BUT not below the coverline. Is actually higher than a few of the post ov temps.
> 
> Witch is due today. I've asked her I she wouldnt mind taking a 9 month luxury holiday to a destination of her choicE. fingers crossed she takes me up on the offer.
> 
> Am going to be on knicker watch all day. Fx and any spare baby dust lying around would be wonderful!

How could she NOT take you up on that offer?! What a crazy witch _not_ to! FXd for you this month!! Looks very promising indeed!!! Are you going to test today? Or in the morning? I think considering your short LP, a test should show positive today surely... I will send you all of my spare baby dust that I'm not using! haha! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies  appreciated

Will probably test tomorrow. Maybe. I'm scared


----------



## SunflowerBub

I'm cranky tonight. Really cranky. I don't know what is wrong with me. I'm tired and annoyed and I am already over it and I'm only 1dpo tomorrow! So, I'm not even officially in the 2ww and I'm already frustrated. :( Sorry about the vent.


----------



## HopefulPony

No worries Sunflower :) totally understandable! I was really cranky just after my donation :) 

Laura - cant wait til you test!!! :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

HopefulPony said:


> No worries Sunflower :) totally understandable! I was really cranky just after my donation :)
> 
> Laura - cant wait til you test!!! :)

Thank you HopefulPony, I'm glad you understand... I just feel like crying.


----------



## laurac1988

Sunflower. I always feel like that post donation. Turn into a right grump bag. But you have to be smiley. Happy eggs and happy sperm! lol

No period yet... we have reached the afternoon!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thanks Laura, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I just feel crap. The impending wait seems like it's just looming in front of me. Oh well... gotta just keep myself busy and get through it. No AF for you?! That's a great sign!!! When are you testing?!? :)


----------



## laurac1988

No AF yet no. Am over half way through the day 

Maybe will test tomorrow. Might wait. Not sure


----------



## KelleyNJen

So today was the day. Inseminated @ 5:30 pm. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## HopefulPony

Welcome to the 2ww!!! Exciting :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

KelleyNJen said:


> So today was the day. Inseminated @ 5:30 pm. Let the TWW begin!

Awesome! The "work" is now over and all you need to do is wait! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Bfn for me. No af yet and she was due two days ago. Will test again on Saturday


----------



## SunflowerBub

So sorry you got a BFN, *Laura*, but a lot of people test positive later on. The great thing is that AF hasn't come. Can't wait to see what the rest of the week brings for you! FXd for you girls!!! :)

I'm just hanging out in my 2ww, but I think I'm getting sick because my glands are up a little and my throat is a bit sore. I think this has impacted my temp since ovulation, since the thermal shift was clear. I have other signs though, like OPKs, cramping, CM, and cervical position, to identify ovulation. So, now I'm just waiting.... it was hard the day of ovulation, but it has become easier now, and I'm just getting on with my daily stuff, hardly even remembering what dpo I am! haha! Wait until 7dpo then, and the obsessiveness will start! haha! 

Symptom spotting 2dpo: not much happening here today, except a bit of indigestion tonight and I am feeling a little like I could pull a groin muscle. No cramping. No backache. Lotion-like CM. Lower cervix position now. I was HIGHLY emotional today though. Poor DP! :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

uh oh! Emotions running wild! 

Going to test again on sunday i think if no AF. That will take me to 15dpo and 5days post AF being due.

BFP/AF limbo is not a nice place!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday! :headspin:

SunflowerBub I'm sending you a truck load of baby dust!!!

KelleyNJen happy tww, I'm sure you're anxious for it to be over. FX that you get a BFP.

laurac1988 I'm hoping for a BFP with no AF for you...sending baby dust prayers your way.

I'm waiting for AF to arrived on Monday so I can go through my first (and hopefully only) attempt at HI. It's all still quite surreal to me, I can't believe I'm getting ready to embark on this part of the journey but I'm looking forward to it!

Enjoy the rest of your week ladies :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

5dpo for me... My symptoms today are tiredness (although not as bad as the last few days), twinges and cramping, a bit of nausea and creamy CM. My temp has risen a lot, 97.9 this morning. I wanna POAS already!!!

Oh, and I know this sounds silly, but every time DW puts her hand over my abdomen I get this really intense warmth...


----------



## SunflowerBub

*LesbianMystiq*, thank you for the babydust!! So much of it there! How generous!  How exciting for you, that you are about to embark upon this next phase of your life! It is a whirlwind rollercoaster ride, indeed, but a truly amazing one!!

*HopefulPony*, we could nearly be cycle buddies! I'm 3 dpo today (I think). Symptoms for me is just constipation. Fatigued too, but that seems to be normal for me the last few days. Oh, and I'm irritable (just to DP) and emotional ++. DP can't do anything right right now... she is the object of my irritation most the time, poor dear.

*KelleyNJen*, how do you feel after the insem? Symptom spotting yet? lol!

I'm pretty relaxed about the whole TWW so far, and I'm not obsessing too much. I certainly don't feel like poas this early on, unlike last month, but I guess the obsession may kick in in a few days. Does anyone have any idea when I o'd according to my chart? I never get patches of fertile cm except before O, and I was a bit sick the last few days, probably mouthbreathing due to blocked sinuses. What do you think ladies? I had some cramping on CD 13 and 14, but none on CD15. I hope FF gives me crosshairs soon.

I hope everyone else is going well! :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> *LesbianMystiq*, thank you for the babydust!! So much of it there! How generous!  How exciting for you, that you are about to embark upon this next phase of your life! It is a whirlwind rollercoaster ride, indeed, but a truly amazing one!!
> 
> *HopefulPony*, we could nearly be cycle buddies! I'm 3 dpo today (I think). Symptoms for me is just constipation. Fatigued too, but that seems to be normal for me the last few days. Oh, and I'm irritable (just to DP) and emotional ++. DP can't do anything right right now... she is the object of my irritation most the time, poor dear.
> 
> *KelleyNJen*, how do you feel after the insem? Symptom spotting yet? lol!
> 
> I'm pretty relaxed about the whole TWW so far, and I'm not obsessing too much. I certainly don't feel like poas this early on, unlike last month, but I guess the obsession may kick in in a few days. Does anyone have any idea when I o'd according to my chart? I never get patches of fertile cm except before O, and I was a bit sick the last few days, probably mouthbreathing due to blocked sinuses. What do you think ladies? I had some cramping on CD 13 and 14, but none on CD15. I hope FF gives me crosshairs soon.
> 
> I hope everyone else is going well! :)

Hey Sunflower! I would guess that you O'd on CD 13. I could be wrong! We are now 2 DPO and not really symptom spotting yet. We did the HCG trigger shot so we are testing that out. Still showing positive. Hoping it stays that way or goes away and comes back. 12 more days until testing.


----------



## HopefulPony

Lots of ladies on the 2ww! We are so impatient... But tomorrow we will be halfway through so yay!!! How's everyone today? I'm feeling really achey - it's mega rainy here and rain triggers my arthritis in my hips :(


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies! I am back from vacation and back to work today. It was fun while it lasted but I do honestly like my simple life. You know you've gotten older when you are eager to get home when vacation ends because nothing sounds better than your own bed and running a load of wash. LOL! DP got her "smile" on the last night of vacation. So we got home and did another insem yesterday and will continue to do so daily until FF gives me my darn crosshairs. So I guess I am in great company on the wait. I am going to try not to be as nuts this time around and I have done away with the pregnant til proven otherwise theory. One way or another we will know when AF either does or doesn't show up. Hope everyone is well. FX for you Laura! HP, Sunflower, and KellyandJen....let the wait go quickly for us all and a BFP be waiting at the end!


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm so impatient... I really want to test :( no temp drop yet...


----------



## SunflowerBub

Welcome back *LeahMsta*! So glad you had fun on your holiday! And I know what you mean about loving being home again! We are like that too! I love my own bed and getting my house in order, not to say I wouldn't TOTALLY KILL for a holiday right now though!!!! LOL! Such good timing that you got a positive opk when you came home, and inseminated. Woohoo! I hope our tww goes fast!!

*Hopefulpony*, IKWYM, those tests are mighty tempting. How many DPO are you now? I might start testing (ahem... like I haven't already!?! lol!) around 7dpo because that is the day we go to the Melissa Etheridge concert! YEEHAW!

*Laura*, how are you doing? Pos pg test yet!?!? ;)

*ASF*, got my crosshairs, and am 4dpo. Yay! Just a bit of indigestion and fatigue. Had lower right backache and cramping last night though. Ah... just gotta wait it out a bit longer! Not going as slow as last month though, but it usually drags in the last week I suppose. Have a great day ladies!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Bfn for me again at 14dpo. Af was due at 10dpo. What's going on?!?


----------



## HopefulPony

You might get your BFP later on Laura, some people don't get it til like 18dpo!

SunflowerBub - I'm 7dpo, tested using ICs last night and this morning just for fun :) negative both times, as expected! Satisfied my urge to POAS though :)


----------



## madzia

anyone using sperm donor from prideangel.com ?


----------



## HopefulPony

Nope found mine on Tadpole Town :)


----------



## LeahMSta

We got another insemination today. This is strangely freeing for me. I guess I should be more appreciative of our buddy that's our donor. He's realy being a champ about this and having the opportunity to try more often and his willingness to try different ways and schedules is awesome. I hope so much that this is our month. As I am sure we all do. LOL!! How's everyone else out there? It's been a bit quiet here.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls!! 

I need some advice!! Today, when I went to the toilet, I noticed a HUGE glob (TMI ALERT!!!) of yellowy/clear mucus that could stretch about a foot! It looked a bit like a big glob of snot (sorry :blush:). I'm so incredibly sorry about the graphic info, but I was worried and need some advice! I wondered if I had dislodged something in there, but I suppose a mucus plug hasn't fully formed yet anyway? When I check again, straight after, there was a lot of lotion-like white CM, which is odd for me to have that much. What do you think?

So, 5dpo today and I have these symptoms: the above cm issue, some slight nausea, feeling like I am going to pull my groin muscles if I step up too fast, heaps of indigestion/chunks in throat (only get this when pregnant!), some mild heartburn, emotional ++, vivid dreams, last two nights I was feeling really hot in bed (and it's very very cold here right now!) and lastly, I'm now sick with a cold/cough. Last night I didn't get any sleep at all, and felt so cold at the start, and then a few hours later, I wanted to strip off (in the middle of winter!!).

Do you think the cm is a good sign? I have never gotten that ever, and my cycles are regular and I have already O'd for sure, never ever getting fertile CM post-O. There is a chance I could be 6dpo today, also. And I did a test this morning for shits and giggles, with two different brands, and there was a faint line (I mean, a total squinter!) which I guess would probably be an evap this early, right? 

*Laura*, keep hope... you could be one of those ladies who's hcg doesn't increase very fast. I know the limbo is friggin annoying! I had that last month, but it turned out to be a chemical for me.... but there are plenty of women who just don't test positive until a while (and sometimes a long while) afterwards! I still have my fingers crossed for you!! :) :hug:

*LeahMsta*, that is fantastic that you have such great access to your donor, and he is so willing to accommodate! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Sunflower I have the same CM!

No advice... But just wanted to share that I have similar.

Still no bleeding


----------



## SunflowerBub

Laura, I think it's a good sign! I'm glad I'm not the only one! I was really shocked when I saw it! I have never had that after O. FXd for us!!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fx indeed. Is really unusual for me too. I usually dry up pre af


----------



## madzia

madzia said:


> anyone using sperm donor from prideangel.com ?

does anyone even use this site? I would have one request :blush:

and good luck to all with yours TTC! 

I'm bisexual


----------



## LeahMSta

madzia said:


> madzia said:
> 
> 
> anyone using sperm donor from prideangel.com ?
> 
> does anyone even use this site? I would have one request :blush:
> 
> and good luck to all with yours TTC!
> 
> I'm bisexualClick to expand...

:nope: I've glanced at it once or twice but I've not used it. Sorry I cant be of more help.

Ok ladies I am in a pickle. LH suge was about 4 days ago. FF still hasn't given me my crosshairs but DPs temp pattern has changed and is on a slow and steady rise. CHeck out my chart and tell me what you think. Should we keep inseminating or just settle into the wait? We have one more insem scheduled for today but I can't decide if we should keep going just in case? :shrug:


----------



## HopefulPony

I have the cm too :) hopefully its a good sign!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Leahmsta have you tried the clearblue fertility monitor? It was amazing at helping us pinpoint ovulation peak, might be worth a try?


----------



## LeahMSta

MummyPony said:


> Leahmsta have you tried the clearblue fertility monitor? It was amazing at helping us pinpoint ovulation peak, might be worth a try?

:thumbup: I do believe that is on the "to do" for if it doesn't stick this cycle. I try one "new" thing each cycle. Just looking for the winning lotto combo. :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Bored now. Af or bfp please. Thanks

Could someone look at my chart? Do you think i def ov'd on day 14? I think so as my temps are def higher after that


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Leahmsta have you tried the clearblue fertility monitor? It was amazing at helping us pinpoint ovulation peak, might be worth a try?
> 
> :thumbup: I do believe that is on the "to do" for if it doesn't stick this cycle. I try one "new" thing each cycle. Just looking for the winning lotto combo. :haha:Click to expand...


That's a good idea! I'd totally recommend it! Was such a shock the morning we got a peak reading as had shot straight from low to peak overnight!


----------



## LeahMSta

Plus it's something else for my darling DP to have to pee on. She asks if I need any from her all the time before she goes. It is part sad but part hilarious!


----------



## MummyPony

Yup we have cheap pregnancy tests just to pee on something! Totally know its too early but it keeps us occupied haha!


----------



## HopefulPony

Leah - I never got crosshairs either... Check DP's cervix as if it's low and hard it might not let any more swimmers in :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Laura - your chart does point to day 16 :) can't say for definite though as I'm a bit of a novice :)


----------



## laurac1988

Either way I'm late :-( 

I think possibles are 14, 16 and 18... But even if it was any of those I'm late


----------



## LeahMSta

Kinda going batty today. I am a baby shopping fiend. DP wont let me buy things til second tri so I have wish lists coming out of my wazoo! I find what I like ttl it up and add it to the savings acct "needed" list and as god as my witness day 1 of week 12, IT'S ON!!!! LOL!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Af showed her head yesterday so I've officially stepped into my first ttc journey. Hooray!

Leah - that's hilarious! between the peeing and baby shopping list I'm sure some urge is being sufficed lol

Laura - FX big time for you!


----------



## laurac1988

Well... Still no Af despite the super low temp this morning


----------



## MummyPony

OMG Leah totally know what u mean! Allowing myself to buy some small bits now or I might explode but when we get BFP me and baby shops are going to get acquainted!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> Af showed her head yesterday so I've officially stepped into my first ttc journey. Hooray!
> 
> Leah - that's hilarious! between the peeing and baby shopping list I'm sure some urge is being sufficed lol
> 
> Laura - FX big time for you!

Thanks! I find it all a good chuckle as well. Gotta laugh to keep from going mad in this wait. :coffee:


----------



## HopefulPony

LesbianMystiq - welcome to the journey! :) 

Leah - I looooove buying baby stuff :) we have a drawer full of yellow, white and cream goodness :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Leah*, not sure about ur chart... what happened last month with the opks and o date so far away from it? Going by temps and opk, I would say your dp has O'd, but I guess it woldn't hurt to do one last insem for insurance purposes? And [email protected] baby stuff! We have been buying stuff too! haha!

*Laura*, not sure about your chart. I guess it looks like you have most likely O'd, but you know a lot of women get bfps much later on. Check out FF under the chart gallery and make sure you narrow it down to pregnancy charts with 'neg hpt before pos hpt' as well as 'late hpt'. There are plenty! Good luck!! I still have my fingers crossed for you two! :)

*HopefulPony*, can you post a link to your chart!? It seems we have a bit in common with symptoms, and I would love to look at your temps too! :)

Well, did another test this morning, and very very faint "line" on it again, same as yesterday. Not getting my hopes up at this point, but my symptoms certainly make me think I might be!! hehe. Got more white CM than usual (with some ewcm in it) like yesterday, some slight nausea (but really not much at all), indigestion/chunks, GASSY!, really vivid dreams, restless sleeps, sick with a cold/cough, some lower backache today, with some sharpish type cramping on right side.


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> *Leah*, not sure about ur chart... what happened last month with the opks and o date so far away from it? Going by temps and opk, I would say your dp has O'd, but I guess it woldn't hurt to do one last insem for insurance purposes? And [email protected] baby stuff! We have been buying stuff too! haha!
> 
> *Laura*, not sure about your chart. I guess it looks like you have most likely O'd, but you know a lot of women get bfps much later on. Check out FF under the chart gallery and make sure you narrow it down to pregnancy charts with 'neg hpt before pos hpt' as well as 'late hpt'. There are plenty! Good luck!! I still have my fingers crossed for you two! :)
> 
> *HopefulPony*, can you post a link to your chart!? It seems we have a bit in common with symptoms, and I would love to look at your temps too! :)
> 
> Well, did another test this morning, and very very faint "line" on it again, same as yesterday. Not getting my hopes up at this point, but my symptoms certainly make me think I might be!! hehe. Got more white CM than usual (with some ewcm in it) like yesterday, some slight nausea (but really not much at all), indigestion/chunks, GASSY!, really vivid dreams, restless sleeps, sick with a cold/cough, some lower backache today, with some sharpish type cramping on right side.

Have my fingers crossed for you! Sounds promising!


----------



## MummyPony

Oh wow congrats, hoping it works out for you!
HP's temperature has dropped for the last 2 days but still quite high, 9DPO today and BFN :(


----------



## MummyPony

KelleynJen - her chart ....


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c37ef//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KelleyNJen

MummyPony said:


> KelleynJen - her chart ....
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c37ef//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Looks good so far! Fingers are still crossed.


----------



## MummyPony

Oh I hope so!

The realist in me knows it's more likely not to than be BFP but I just can't stop hoping! It would just be so wonderful!!

How are you doing 5DPO?


----------



## laurac1988

Well... Temp dropped below coverline yesterday so thought AF was coming for sure.

No sign... And temp is now on coverline.

*confused*


----------



## LeahMSta

Anyone wanna take a stab at our chart? I can't figure out if we ovulated or not. It's making me crazy. I think we are going to call it good on the inseminations but I can't figure DPO to save my life. I want my darn crosshairs. between travel and my stint in the hospital, this month's chart is a mess.


----------



## MummyPony

I would guess Monday 2nd but that's a total guess


----------



## LeahMSta

MummyPony said:


> Oh I hope so!
> 
> The realist in me knows it's more likely not to than be BFP but I just can't stop hoping! It would just be so wonderful!!
> 
> How are you doing 5DPO?

Every month I say I am not going to get my hopes up and every month I do. I have my plate super full with work and home and health issues but all I can do is daydream about the possibility. I cantch myself just gazing at my DP and wondering how much deeper our love can be. I know it will only deepen when she is growing our baby. I can't help wanting to know sooner rather than later. I think that what ifs are the best part of it all. feeling like you may be moments away from your happily ever after. :flower:


----------



## KelleyNJen

MummyPony said:


> I would guess Monday 2nd but that's a total guess

I agree!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Leah*, I reckon based on your pos opks, probably CD16/17? That's the best I can manage with those crazy arse temps! haha! I think you will be okay with the insems you did! FXd you get a bfp this cycle!! :)

*Laura*, is it possible you had an annovulatory cycle? The temps seem a little erratic to me... but it's a great sign that it went back up today!! Did you ever get a pos opk? Although, sometimes you can, and it just never ruptures out of the follicle. I would suggest that as soon as you next get some fertile cm, check with an opk, just to be sure, in case you didn't ovulate last cycle and one might sneek up on you. Otherwise, I don't know what else to suggest except that it's slow rising HCG. hugs to you... I know how hard it is to be in limbo land... it was me last month!! :hug:

*Mummypony*, that chart looks great! I think your partner has a great chance! FXd for you two! :D

*KelleyNJen*, thanks for your words of encouragement!!! I hope it's it for us this cycle, because it will be hard to access our donor next month. FXd!

ASF, the BIGGEST SYMPTOM EVER ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I made hot chocolate chip muffins and when I went to eat one with the kids, my stomach turned and I couldn't face it. Can you even believe it?!?!?! HAHAHA!


----------



## laurac1988

Sunflower - I've tested with opk every day this cycle. Will keep going until +opk or af... I never had a positive one, no, but had all the other signs of ov between cd12 and 20. High open cervix, ewcm, ovulation pain. I just don't know. 

Temps are definitely more biphasic than usual

Dr appt on 17th so will talk to him. Hopefully he'll be able to help me out


----------



## SunflowerBub

Laura, I'm at a loss, too. I'm not sure what to say about it. Perhaps your doc will have more insight about it. I hope it's a simple case of low-rising hcg. Thinking of you.... :hug:

Anyone got insensitive partners right now? Mine is really doing my head in. Tonight we were stressing about money, and she said we will both have to work. When I said, what if I have bad morning sickness? She said, "what, are you going to be sick for the whole 9 months, are you? well, I go to work when I'm sick". What makes it worse is that she doesn't. When she is sick with headache/flu/period pain, whatever, she stays home and I look after her! And when she gets tired of a job, she quits. Now I am sometimes finding myself hoping I'm not pregnant, and then feeling emotional because I really do want this baby, and she does too. I am just dreading how her insensitivity is going to affect me when pregnant. Last night I was so sick with a cold/flu and I still had to do dinner, tend to the kids, etc etc, while she was online playing games. When I broke down and rang my friend, she must have gotten the message and came inside and cleaned, got kids organised etc. She is so sporadic with her care of me, and it's only after I have said something or started crying. Sometimes she is so good and really takes care of me, and other times, I feel like crying I feel so alone and uncared for. I was washing up last night with snot dripping out of my nose and coughing the whole time, and getting dinner sorted, and she was playing video games, completely oblivious. I felt blood boil in my face, I was that upset and angry.

Anyway, thanks for the vent. I wish I could say I feel better now. :(


----------



## HopefulPony

Oooh glad to see you ladies think our chart is looking good! Today I've had creamy cm, nausea, heartburn and cramps... Think my test was negative, I've put a pic in the gallery for tweaking :)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*Sunflower* :hugs: I know that must be a hard place and your feelings are valid but remember to stay as stress free as possible. I know it's easier said than done but for the sake of the baby *fx* brewing inside of you find ways to express your feelings to your DP. Hopefully that helps :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

Oh Sunflower :( massive hugs for you xxxxx


----------



## KelleyNJen

Sunflower, big hugs to you, hope today is a better day.

Laura I am still stalking your chart hoping for that huge temp rise  

Hopeful I have my fx for you!


----------



## HopefulPony

Thanks :) hoping hoping hoping!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

This thread is more exciting than daytime TV. The suspense is killing me. 

Laura, this is the longest LP you've had at least for a while right? I believe I remember you saying you were supplementing to try to increase the length. I've been stalking your chart. I am on pins and needles for you! I hope this is your BFP. 

Sunflower, we all have days like that. There are times that I am overwhelmed and feel so loved by my DP that it makes me want to cry tears of joy. But then there are days where she feels oblivious. I think part of it is that we expect the reaction that WE would give in the circumstances we are in. I don't know about you and your but my DP and I are opposite in every way. No...seriously. Black and white, thin and full figured, extroverted and reserved, it is absurd. LOL! We fit together like 2 completely different jigsaw puzzle pievces but to expect her to react in the same manner that I would is absurd. Also I am guilty of forgetting to ask for what I need. I have to remember she can't read my mind. I hope some of htis helps and I hope that today finds you feeling much better! <3

HopefulPony, I am so excited. Especially knowing that you are planning to take a time out from ttc. I have everything crossed for you darlin. I hope you and MummyPony get that BFP I know you both are hoping for!

Buckets of baby dust to all! I hope this month the thread is over run with non stop BFP!


----------



## HopefulPony

OMG OMG OMG! I just tested using an IC and very faint line so I used a FRER and..... BFP!!!!! I know it's early but yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

:happydance:


HopefulPony said:


> OMG OMG OMG! I just tested using an IC and very faint line so I used a FRER and..... BFP!!!!! I know it's early but yay!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: SOOOOO excited for you!!! Post a pic! I wanna see your pretty lines!!! :dance:


----------



## HopefulPony

I'll post one in the morning cos the light is quite bad and you can't really see the lines in the pics :( but it's definitely there!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

thank you girls for your lovely support! I really mean it; thank you! I really don't want to talk to too many ppl irl, because they are mutual friends, and I don't want them to think badly of DP, because she is the most amazing person i have ever met. Leah, we are opposites too! short/tall, thin/curvy, butch/femme, introvert/extrovert, booksmart/streetsmart etc. She has tried very hard last night to do things for me, and that is what makes it confusing ,because when she realises she has neglected me or said a stupid thing, she (at first) goes on defence, and then goes overkill to help me and make ammends. Anyway, we go to Melissa Etheridge tonight so I'm sure it will be a nice night! :)

Hopefulpony!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is friggin awesome, girl!!! I knew it though! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ASF, faint lines on FRER, and two different ICs this morning! Hard to see in photos though. I rejected a hot chocolate cupcake yesterday afternoon too! hahahaha!


----------



## HopefulPony

Sunflower I think you've joined me :) :) :) I have faint lines too that means BFP!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! 

So happy today :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## madzia

fingers crossed for both of You!


----------



## HopefulPony

Well, I have pics, but they're really bad quality :( came up fine when I took them but the quality seemed to reduce after uploading them to Photobucket :( I really hope you can see the lines, they're so pretty in real life :) 

This mornings test!
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/63fb0460.jpg

This is yesterday's (top) and today's (bottom) :)
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/e202b140.jpg


----------



## LesbianMystiq

*HP* Yay!!!! I can definitely see the lines!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## LeahMSta

I see it!! I see it!! I see it!!! Yippee :) I am so very happy for you and MP! Time for the little bean to get all snuggled in. Congrats a million times over. May you have the healtiest and most beautiful 9 months and beyond <3


----------



## madzia

Yes I see it too! :) congrats


----------



## SunflowerBub

HopefulPony said:


> Sunflower I think you've joined me :) :) :) I have faint lines too that means BFP!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> So happy today :) :) :) :) :)

Thank you Hopefulpony! My lines were definitely not as clear as yours, though. And my tests are negative today. :( I have allowed FF to give me their own crosshairs, so it puts me at 8dpo today. So, pretty early still. Feeling a bit nauseous today which is a good sign. hehe. Feeling a little disappointed about the tests though, which is ridiculous I know, but nonetheless, wished it was positive.  I hope you have a wonderful 9 months with your beautiful lil bump! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

:wave: sunflower!
I hope you get some darker lines very soon! 


I am trying to stay positive and believe that this is our month. Plus we'll be able to confuse the hell out of people and tell them we got pregnant on vacation in Las Vegas! :haha: No symptom spotting this month though and I am just investing positive energy in researching parenting and baby gear. It makes the wait fly by and some of this stuff makes me sqeal with excitment. Thanks to pintrest I have a 1 stop shopping list for all of the things I want to buy! :happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Ooooh I love baby stuff browsing!!! :) 
FX for you both xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Good morning ladies!
I am up and at em. Today is my "monday" for the work week. I am going to try to think about something other than babies and conception in general for at least 10 hours. I have a feeling that my plan is futile as I pretty much go stark-raving mad Through the 2ww. This site keeps me sane. I giggle at the symptom spotting and find comfort in readin gthe AI success stories and such so I probably spend the majority of my free time at work on here. Now that I have this thread with you lovely ladies, I feel like I can pop in and chat with friends. I think it is pretty awesome. Still no crosshairs on ff but I think the missing temp on cd16 did us in. I'm going to keep temping (well have DP keep temping) just to see what happens but I think we are 6dpo/7dpo today. That means we are halfway through the wait. Yippee! I talked to DP's tummy for the first time this cycle last night. Just to let anyone getting snuggled in know that they are going to be so loved and spoiled and wanted. I hope the extra bit of love is exactly what was needed. Well...of to the office. (which is my home office as I work from home. Thank God!) I hope to chat with you ladies soon. Tell me....Do the rest of you talk to the tummy?


----------



## HopefulPony

Leah - Wifey did that almost every day, and now there is someone snuggled in there! It's clearly the way forward :)


----------



## LeahMSta

HopefulPony said:


> Leah - Wifey did that almost every day, and now there is someone snuggled in there! It's clearly the way forward :)

:thumbup: Yay!! I'm not a nutter!!! :wacko: I just love thinking that he/she/ may be getting snuggled in. I saves our boarding pass, and a few other momentos from our vacation in hopes that I can scrapbook a page on our baby being concieved on vacation. LOL! I have never wanted anything so much. I hope I hope I hope this is our month. FX.


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> Leah - Wifey did that almost every day, and now there is someone snuggled in there! It's clearly the way forward :)
> 
> :thumbup: Yay!! I'm not a nutter!!! :wacko: I just love thinking that he/she/ may be getting snuggled in. I saves our boarding pass, and a few other momentos from our vacation in hopes that I can scrapbook a page on our baby being concieved on vacation. LOL! I have never wanted anything so much. I hope I hope I hope this is our month. FX.Click to expand...


Oh I love stroking her tummy! 
Leah I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

No Leah you are not a nutter. I have this routine of singing that song from Finding Nemo right after insemination....."Just keep swimming" then after a few days I sing the song "hold on". So yes I talk/sing to the tummy and tend to sleep with my hand on it too.


----------



## LeahMSta

I sing the song from the show Friends that "Phoebe" sang to her potential nuggets. "Are you in there little fetus? In 9 months come out to greet us? I will buy you some adidas." Then I usually go on some sort of tangent about how nike, new balance, and doc martins are all good shoes too and you can have whatever kind of shoe you want because I support your individuality. LMAO!!! Doesn't matter how many time I do it. DP just smiles and tells me I'm silly. I can tell that she loves it. and sometimes in the morning I kiss her tummy and say good morning as I kiss her, pet the kitties and welcome the day. When I am having a bad day she'll tell me to lay my head on her tummy and tell the baby all about how happy I'll be when I get to meet them. It always turns my frown upside down. It's so good to know we aren't the only ones who do this kind of goofy stuff!


----------



## KelleyNJen

Goofy is definitely required to keep our sanity!


----------



## MummyPony

Hahahaha I sIng the Phoebe song too but then always end up saying bah I don't like addidas but if you want them you can have them!

I bought some lots of clothes on eBay! They're tiny!!!! But omg so cute, I got a set of the hungry caterpillar clothes because I call baby my little wiggly caterpillar!!! I love this baby so muh already, I hope he/she sticks and snuggles down well for 9 months xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Awww MummyPony. I hope your little caterpillar gets all tucked in good and tight. I am sooooo in love with ebay. There is the ENTIRE nursery set I want (we're talking, bedding, lamp, hamper, rug, even the stinkin night light) for 200 USD. That is more than half off of retail and it is in beautiful shape. I want it so bad but DP has forbidden all nursery purchases until we make it into the 2nd tri. Look at me talking like we're already preggers. LOL! I have been granted only one exception and that is the purchase of 1 giant stuffed giraffe. DP has said that can be our celebration purchase for the positive test. I mean, lets face it....the 5 ft tall giraffe is as much for me as it is the kid. LOL!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Awww MummyPony. I hope your little caterpillar gets all tucked in good and tight. I am sooooo in love with ebay. There is the ENTIRE nursery set I want (we're talking, bedding, lamp, hamper, rug, even the stinkin night light) for 200 USD. That is more than half off of retail and it is in beautiful shape. I want it so bad but DP has forbidden all nursery purchases until we make it into the 2nd tri. Look at me talking like we're already preggers. LOL! I have been granted only one exception and that is the purchase of 1 giant stuffed giraffe. DP has said that can be our celebration purchase for the positive test. I mean, lets face it....the 5 ft tall giraffe is as much for me as it is the kid. LOL!

I have purchased 2 pairs of booties. One to give DW's dad to tell him when we get a sticky bean and one the sits in front of the fertility god in our bedroom (one of my daughters friends made it for my sons 21st birthday but since he is still living at home we figured it should stay in our room. I want a baby with my wife, not quite ready for a grand baby. And my son has no intention of ever having children.) 

The truth is I am not a shopper, DW is. I go into a store, directly to what I need and I leave. DW can shop up a blue streak so I am sure our future baby will have everything it needs and something's that it doesn't. I am also super practical when it comes to purchases. Having a child at 17 made me realize the difference between "want" and "need." I will confess that I do already have a super practical crib that converts to a bed and a stroller combo in mind that I will purchase the day she makes it to 12 weeks. 

So we were talking about goofy things. I have this ritual. After every insemination I carry the vial in my pocket all day and then I stick it between the legs of the fertility god until we test. Yeah I am weird but it makes me feel more involved. I am not used to being on this side of the pregnant couple. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

KelleyNJen said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Awww MummyPony. I hope your little caterpillar gets all tucked in good and tight. I am sooooo in love with ebay. There is the ENTIRE nursery set I want (we're talking, bedding, lamp, hamper, rug, even the stinkin night light) for 200 USD. That is more than half off of retail and it is in beautiful shape. I want it so bad but DP has forbidden all nursery purchases until we make it into the 2nd tri. Look at me talking like we're already preggers. LOL! I have been granted only one exception and that is the purchase of 1 giant stuffed giraffe. DP has said that can be our celebration purchase for the positive test. I mean, lets face it....the 5 ft tall giraffe is as much for me as it is the kid. LOL!
> 
> I have purchased 2 pairs of booties. One to give DW's dad to tell him when we get a sticky bean and one the sits in front of the fertility god in our bedroom (one of my daughters friends made it for my sons 21st birthday but since he is still living at home we figured it should stay in our room. I want a baby with my wife, not quite ready for a grand baby. And my son has no intention of ever having children.)
> 
> The truth is I am not a shopper, DW is. I go into a store, directly to what I need and I leave. DW can shop up a blue streak so I am sure our future baby will have everything it needs and something's that it doesn't. I am also super practical when it comes to purchases. Having a child at 17 made me realize the difference between "want" and "need." I will confess that I do already have a super practical crib that converts to a bed and a stroller combo in mind that I will purchase the day she makes it to 12 weeks.
> 
> So we were talking about goofy things. I have this ritual. After every insemination I carry the vial in my pocket all day and then I stick it between the legs of the fertility god until we test. Yeah I am weird but it makes me feel more involved. I am not used to being on this side of the pregnant couple.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!!!Click to expand...

Kelly that fertility god with the lil vile between it's feet is an adorable ritual. You are going to be such an amazing partner when DW has a bun in the oven. I often say that being on this side of things has perks that I never even would have thought of. I have my fingers crossed for you too. Go get that BFP. You're next in line


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Kelly that fertility god with the lil vile between it's feet is an adorable ritual. You are going to be such an amazing partner when DW has a bun in the oven. I often say that being on this side of things has perks that I never even would have thought of. I have my fingers crossed for you too. Go get that BFP. You're next in line

I can only hope, you girls are right behind us. BFPs all around!!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey ladies,

I hope you are all doing okay and managing to occupy yourselves so you don't go nuts!!!! I, myself, am peeing on everything that resembles a stick! I swear I'm seeing a few faint faint shadows of a line, but time will tell... I am 9 dpo today, and my symptoms are:
ongoing indigestion/chunks in throat (had this with DD)
some mild nausea
really hungry at times, and then turned off some food when in front of me!
unusual bits of EWCM mixed in with white/lotion cm (never had this before)
bbs only just now getting a little tender (but not really sore at all)
emotional at times (feeling bipolar!)
constipation last week but diarrhoea yesterday.
vivid dreams ++ and restless sleeps
heavy/full feeling uterus

Okay, I think that's enough! Not much cramping and fatigue no worse than expected with a head cold. So, going to keep on testing and as soon as I get that beloved BFP, I will post a pic and let you all know!! 

PS: speaking of stuff, we bought a pram today!!!!!! HALF PRICE!!! And its awesome!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

GL Sunflower! I hope you get that BFP we are all dreaming of.

:hugs: We're gonna get thos eggies Kelly. I can just feel it! hang in there. We are halfway through this wait. It'll be testing time before we know it!

Nothing much new or exciting here. Temps are still up. No sign of crosshairs yet but I'm not really sweating it. :shrug: What will be will be. Still not feeling quite 100% but I am about to start another workday. Hopefully I will even get to finish this one. LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Leah, I'm surprised that u don't have ch yet! Your chart is looking awesome. :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Sunflower. I am fairly certain it is the missing temp on cd16 that is doing us in. That was the day we left Las Vegas and had to catch a shuttle to the airport at 4 am after 3 hours of sleep. Needless to say...temping wasn't really on our minds. I am calling 7/8dpo at this point and we're just riding it out. I can only hope that ch or none, this will be the month for our BFP.


----------



## SunflowerBub

[email protected], you're right! Plenty of women get pregnant without CHs!! hahaha! I'm sure you will manage without them. I think you are right about your dpo; your temps are so stable! I have my fingers crossed for you two! :)

KelleyNJen, wow! I most certainly wouldn't be ready for a grandbaby either! haha! We were just talking about this in the shower last night (our catchup place and time! haha) because our friend got pregnant during highschool at age 15!! and miscarried. And it struck DP that that could be DD in 3.5 years!!! AH, I DON'T THINK SO! When she realised this, her faced changed alright! Over her dead body, I think! haha! So, no grandbabies for many many many years thanks. :) What do your kids think of the impending baby? Are they excited? Is this your wife's first baby? Do you have your other kids full custody or shared? I have shared custody and it's doing my head in. :(

MummyPony, I know what you mean! DP and I already feel like the baby is a legitimate part of our family! We love her so much! She just needs to come now! :D

So, girls, tested this morning. BFN. BIG FRIGGIN FAT NADA. My brain is in conflict: one side is saying it's early still, and to keep hope, and the other side is saying, stuff it, it's an epic fail this month, onto the next. Haha!


----------



## laurac1988

Still no period here. Grand total of nine days late


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> [email protected], you're right! Plenty of women get pregnant without CHs!! hahaha! I'm sure you will manage without them. I think you are right about your dpo; your temps are so stable! I have my fingers crossed for you two! :)
> 
> KelleyNJen, wow! I most certainly wouldn't be ready for a grandbaby either! haha! We were just talking about this in the shower last night (our catchup place and time! haha) because our friend got pregnant during highschool at age 15!! and miscarried. And it struck DP that that could be DD in 3.5 years!!! AH, I DON'T THINK SO! When she realised this, her faced changed alright! Over her dead body, I think! haha! So, no grandbabies for many many many years thanks. :) What do your kids think of the impending baby? Are they excited? Is this your wife's first baby? Do you have your other kids full custody or shared? I have shared custody and it's doing my head in. :(
> 
> MummyPony, I know what you mean! DP and I already feel like the baby is a legitimate part of our family! We love her so much! She just needs to come now! :D
> 
> So, girls, tested this morning. BFN. BIG FRIGGIN FAT NADA. My brain is in conflict: one side is saying it's early still, and to keep hope, and the other side is saying, stuff it, it's an epic fail this month, onto the next. Haha!


Hey Sunflower! 
I had my daughter at 17 and my son @ 22. I had full legal and physical custody of both of them. It was the bst this ever! Never had to ask them what I could or could not do with the kids I just did it. Not that it did not come with it's own set of problems. My daughters father and I got along well and are still friends. We were not married and I pretty much just told him this is how it is going to be. My son's father I was married to and we had the. Had the custody battle from hell. I ultimately won because he was an irresponsible addict and I was stable and provided a good home. He tried to use the whole "she is a lesbian" argument but the judge replied with "what's your point" as I have mentioned I have worked in the social work/legal industry for many years. I came prepared, he did not. 
This is my wife's first child. She has always wanted children and I will be honest it took a lot of soul searching for me to finally agree. I am now fully on board and am actually the "conception guru" (as Leah puts it) of the family. I chose the donor, I pick up the tanks, I push the plunger on that little syringe. 
As far as my kids, my daughter is 27 and she is super excited. Says it will take the pressure off her to have the next grand child. My son is 22 and is as excited as he gets, he is the reserved introvert of the family. 

How about you? How do your kids feel about a new baby?


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey KelleyNJen,

Wow, what a good story! I loved that you kicked butt in court and won! Pays to be prepared! I went through court with the ex-husband nearly 5 years ago, and it was horrendous. The judge (a known masogynist tyrant) annhilated me in court and the dvo and child protection order was thrown out and was described as "the mother's supposed allegations against the father" then I had to give up breastfeeding my 6 month old and hand him and the other two over for 50% of the time to a man who had anger issues and then eventually to his girlfriend turn wife, whom I didn't know from a bar of soap. She then went about trying to take over my role, taking my daughter on school camps, foiling her hair at age 7, taking my 1 year old away with her friend to the coast for a few nights, alone. Sorry, I'm venting now. Um, yeah, it's tough. Right now my kids are getting fed up with the arrangement, and never want to leave our house to go there. He is not a bad father, but it's more stressful over there and they feel like they are walking on eggshells a lot, whereas we are more relaxed and fun I think (still with rules, though! haha). The kids are very very excited about a sibling (my daughter REALLY REALLY REALLY wants a sister) but they do express some sadness and perhaps envy that this child will not experience living between two houses, and my daughter who is nearly 12 says that the new baby is very lucky to live here fulltime. :( 

The kids have settled into a routine, but it's getting harder now, the older they get, the more they just want to stay with us. And now there are highschool issues, as my daughter is approaching highschool next year. Her father is anti-private school and my daughter worked so hard to win a full scholarship for all 5 years at highschool (well, the highest they offer which is 50% of the fees) which she sat a big exam, met the principle, worked hard at school, organised a portfolio etc. It's a wonderful achievement and he refuses to allow her to go even though we have offered to pay the balance. I am going to have to organise mediation again, and possibly court. Ah... the joys of shared custody. The next person that says to me, "wow, you are so lucky have so much time to yourself when they are away! How do you fill in the time?!" will get a punch in the face. LOL. I didn't have kids to have them half the time.

Sorry, I'm rambling again. The kids are so excited and we are trying to include them in everything, so they don't feel "separate" from us because of going back and forth between houses. Little things like making sure we only ever have family photos with us ALL in them for example. I would hate for them to think they don't belong here. It breaks my heart that I can't just keep them fulltime with me.

Okay, that wraps it up! On another note, what do you think of my "lines"? :blush: Thank you KelleyNJen, for sharing your story with me, and I hope that we both get our little bfp soon! :D
 



Attached Files:







WP_000351.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KelleyNJen

The photo is a little dark but I do see lines! Of course it is after midnight and I have been up since 5 am so I would probably see leprechauns if you told me you were there! Haha. One thing I did when my kids were young, since they have different fathers is I never allowed words like half sister or half brother to be used in my house. The do not see each other or refer to each other that way. They are siblings and that is all that mattered to them. If someone refers to my son as my daughters half brother she immediately corrects them. I think doing that never gave them a chance to feel different. On the other hand I was lucky enough to get two families that accepted both of my children as part of their family. The both went to each fathers parent house for holidays etc so there wasn't much separation for them, unfortunately I don't see that happening in your situation. 

Hoping we both get a bfp this month!


----------



## LeahMSta

Sunflower, I'm sorry but I can't make out any lines but like Kelly said it's a bit dark.

Not much to report here. DP says she has had some cramps and that they feel like AF is pending. She's still several days away from when AF id due so I am trying to remain hopeful. I told her she's just crampy because our little nugget is getting all snuggled in. Only time will tell I suppose. I can only say that this would be awesome we'd be able to confuse the heck out of people when we tell them we got pregnant on vacation! I'm just weird like that. I also like the idea of an April fools baby. Our EDD would be a bit off but close enough that I can dream at least. LOL! Plus having found the nursery set of my dreams on ebay at more than half-price....I need a nugget to get it for. LOL!!! Ok....now I am just being silly. Dust to all. Oh, I also pluged a made up temp into cd16 and bam.CH. I'm leaving it there. They make me feel better plus they landed exactly where I thought we ovulated. 7dpo we are!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thanks girls. :) Trying to stay positive, although I'm feeling very disheartened today since the tests are neg this morning. :(

Leah, CONGRATS! On the CHs! That's awesome! About time! :)


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Hello everyone! I'm new to posting here but have been lurking for a while now. My wife and I are just beginning the ttc process. As of today, things just got very real for me. We met with our KD and set up for our first delivery. I can hardly believe that it is almost here, that we are finally going to actually try versus just thinking about trying. As for now, I guess I'm just waiting to O! :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

Photo girl, Welcome!!!

Leah, my first was born on April fools day! The kicker is that after the sonogram they told me she was a boy! She fooled us all!

Sunflower, don't give up, it ain't over til AF shows!


----------



## MummyPony

Sunflower - hugs I have everything crossed xxx
Hi photogirl!!! It's so exciting starting TTC!!
Ah Kelley didyouhave lots of boy things? What did you do?


----------



## KelleyNJen

MummyPony said:


> Sunflower - hugs I have everything crossed xxx
> Hi photogirl!!! It's so exciting starting TTC!!
> Ah Kelley didyouhave lots of boy things? What did you do?

Had tons of boy things, a boy name, a blue room, you name it. I named her after my mom and dressed her in a lot of blue with pink ribbons. Her favorite toy was a tonka truck :haha: but she is 110% girl. The funniest part was my mom. We had played so many April fools day jokes on her that she did not believe me and actually made the nurse take the diaper off to prove it was a girl! By the way she was due 3/2 but born 4/1


----------



## SunflowerBub

KelleyNJen said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Sunflower - hugs I have everything crossed xxx
> Hi photogirl!!! It's so exciting starting TTC!!
> Ah Kelley didyouhave lots of boy things? What did you do?
> 
> Had tons of boy things, a boy name, a blue room, you name it. I named her after my mom and dressed her in a lot of blue with pink ribbons. Her favorite toy was a tonka truck :haha: but she is 110% girl. The funniest part was my mom. We had played so many April fools day jokes on her that she did not believe me and actually made the nurse take the diaper off to prove it was a girl! By the way she was due 3/2 but born 4/1Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## LeahMSta

KelleyNJen said:


> Photo girl, Welcome!!!
> 
> Leah, my first was born on April fools day! The kicker is that after the sonogram they told me she was a boy! She fooled us all!
> 
> Sunflower, don't give up, it ain't over til AF shows!

:thumbup: I love it! That is the best story. A month "past due" born on April Fools with the unexpected gender. Amazing. Truth told, I don't blame Grandma for wanting proof under those circumstances. It would have been a super prank. :haha:


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> KelleyNJen said:
> 
> 
> Photo girl, Welcome!!!
> 
> Leah, my first was born on April fools day! The kicker is that after the sonogram they told me she was a boy! She fooled us all!
> 
> Sunflower, don't give up, it ain't over til AF shows!
> 
> :thumbup: I love it! That is the best story. A month "past due" born on April Fools with the unexpected gender. Amazing. Truth told, I don't blame Grandma for wanting proof under those circumstances. It would have been a super prank. :haha:Click to expand...

So 5 years later when I got pregnant with my son I thing we had 3 or 4 ultra sounds just to be sure! Had a back up girls name just in case. We always joke that she was holding out for strawberries. All I craved during my pregnancy was fresh strawberry pie and they were not in season. On march 28 there was a sign up at Marie Calendars "we now have frsh strawberry pie!". So I bought one, ate the whole thing and went in to labor the next day.


----------



## MummyPony

Awwww your little strawberry Bub!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

That is so stinking adorable. What a story. I totally would have verrified the sex a bazillion times over on my next pregnancy as well. I'm glad that strawberries finally came in season. You could've found youself WAY overdue. LOL!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*KelleyNJen*, that's such a cute story!!! I craved strawberries when pg with DD too! And cold grapes! (oh, and a bit of white wine too.... ahem.... I just took the odd swig here and there, that's all! haha!).

*Leah*, your chart is looking fantastic! Keep up the good work!! lol!

*MummyPony*, how is DW feeling? How are you going... doting over her tummy much? haha! I can only imagine.... :D


----------



## SunflowerBub

whaddaya reckon girls? took pic 3 minutes after peeing on it. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000383.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14









WP_000386.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> whaddaya reckon girls? took pic 3 minutes after peeing on it. :shrug:

I say take another one tomorrow and compare. :flower: fingers crossed!


----------



## MummyPony

Sunflower - wife says she thinks there is a line!!!! Eeeee I hope so!

Wife is less emotional today! I spent about 15minutes talking to her tummy yesterday and I always stroke it as I walk past :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

thanks girls!!! I reckon there could be a line too! I hope there is a nice dark faint one tomorrow! lol :D

We just got back from a women's workwear launch that was created by a couple of women who started a women's only construction/renovation company. Pretty awesome chicks! Very inspirational! Finally there is now workwear for women!!! So you never have to walk around looking like you have a package "down there" and that your boobs are strapped! haha! They call it "crack n rack" friendly! hahahahaha! Had a glass of bubbly too. Hope hypothetical bubs doesn't mind! :D


----------



## LeahMSta

Hiya Girls!
Nothing new to report here. Just thinking, and wishing, and hoping, and planning. Last night we went through the list of common newborn care lists like hep b vaccines, vit k injections, bathing etc that happen in a hospital birth. We are planning a homebirth but in case of transfer we want to be aware. It was kind of neat to learn about the bennefits of delayed cord clamping and all of those sorts of things that we never even knew about. We learned a lot and seemed to agree on the majority of the issues. I've probably learned more in this 2ww than I have in months of TTC. Whenever I get the "urge" to demand she POAS, I throw myself into research mode. It's kinda cool.

Buckets of babydust to all! Let's go get some more BFPs!


----------



## SunflowerBub

another bust this cycle. Despite the plethora of undeniable symptoms, bfn this morning. I blame the three c-sections I have had, scarring my uterus to the shithole, making no cosy spot to implant.:cry:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hey Ladies!!!

Haven't posted in a few days, been too busy with work, school, and life! 

Sorry that AF got some of you and GL to those in their 2ww. It seems like it's been a bit quiet in this room :sleep:

So I'm slightly discouraged today because I'm all set to go pick up my goods once I post this message, my Ov date is the 18th, and I still haven't gotten a pos opk. I don't temp so the thought of using that as a back up is out. 

I'll continue to poas the opks, and plan to inseminate tonight and tomorrow night just to cover my bases but I just don't know how to feel. I had an ever so faint line yesterday morning, last night no line, and this morning no line. 

Arrrrrrgggh!

*sigh* Thanks for letting me vent. I'll update later, until then have a great day ladies!! :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi LesbianMystiq!
Wouldn't it be so much easier if all of this was just black and white?!?!? Last month our OPK was positive but temps shoed O was 10 days later. It doesn't matter how many ways you try to verrify, sometimes your ovaries are just going to play with your emotions. LOL!

Sunflower,
I'm sorry you are feeling out. DP has said she is certain AF is coming to. She is crampy and has been eating chocolate like you wouldn't believe. She pretty well told me last night that she is feeling quite out. I guess there is nothing to do but wait and see.


----------



## HopefulPony

Sunflower and Leah, so sorry you are feeling out :( still keeping fingers crossed that you're not. Remember you're not out til AF shows up xxxx


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Hi all. 

I got my very first bfp this month. I feel strange. All the times I have poas I never registered the fact it would one day hopefully have 2 lines. Me and DH har in shock. Af isn't due for another 3 days so am trying not to get too excited until it doesnt arrive. And am away for the weekend (flying not sure if that's ok?) and have gp appt when I get back. Have every fibre crossed at the moment and DH keeps picking up the digi test reading the word pregnant. 

Leah I hope you have you bfp this month. I though af was coming early as bbs were sore n pains in stomach so stay positive. 

Hopeful pony what date are you due. The online calculator has me down for 25th march!! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## laurac1988

congrats hun xxx


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> Hi LesbianMystiq!
> Wouldn't it be so much easier if all of this was just black and white?!?!? Last month our OPK was positive but temps shoed O was 10 days later. It doesn't matter how many ways you try to verrify, sometimes your ovaries are just going to play with your emotions. LOL!

Gosh!!!! This is soooooo true!!!! And the bigger concern is that my luteal phase is only like 11 days so if I Ov late AF will be right behind lurking :nope:

This process is a little more difficult than I thought it would be *sigh*. How are things on your end?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Ttcrainbow said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my very first bfp this month. I feel strange. All the times I have poas I never registered the fact it would one day hopefully have 2 lines. Me and DH har in shock. Af isn't due for another 3 days so am trying not to get too excited until it doesnt arrive. And am away for the weekend (flying not sure if that's ok?) and have gp appt when I get back. Have every fibre crossed at the moment and DH keeps picking up the digi test reading the word pregnant.

CONGRAULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: I know you're thrilled and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LesbianMystiq said:


> Ttcrainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I got my very first bfp this month. I feel strange. All the times I have poas I never registered the fact it would one day hopefully have 2 lines. Me and DH har in shock. Af isn't due for another 3 days so am trying not to get too excited until it doesnt arrive. And am away for the weekend (flying not sure if that's ok?) and have gp appt when I get back. Have every fibre crossed at the moment and DH keeps picking up the digi test reading the word pregnant.
> 
> CONGRAULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: I know you're thrilled and I'm so happy for you!Click to expand...

Thank you very much! 

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for a good month for you and all!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Yay!!! I finally got a pos OPK...so I'll donate tonight and tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm gone for a few hours and LeabianMystiq gets her pos OPK and Ttcrainbow gets a BFP?!?! Silence for days and then BAM activity all at once. LOL!

Good luck with your insem LesbianMystiq!!! You go get that eggy!

Ttcrainbow, I am so happy for you!!! congrats on the BFP!! I surely hope that you have the most amazing 9 months and beyond. Now send some of your super fertile dust this way preggers! LOL!


----------



## MummyPony

Major congratulations ttcrainbow!!!!

Good luck lesbianmystique xxxx


----------



## Ttcrainbow

MummyPony said:


> Major congratulations ttcrainbow!!!!
> 
> Good luck lesbianmystique xxxx

Thanks mommy pony. Your wife and I are due 2 days apart . Although I am getting af like cramping at the moment so keeping everything crossed.


----------



## MummyPony

Ttcrainbow said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Major congratulations ttcrainbow!!!!
> 
> Good luck lesbianmystique xxxx
> 
> Thanks mommy pony. Your wife and I are due 2 days apart . Although I am getting af like cramping at the moment so keeping everything crossed.Click to expand...

Wife is getting cramps too, she says it feels like everything is stretching out and apparently it's perfectly normal (fingers crossed) xxxx


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Had my first insem today. This is absolutely surreal! 
My wife said tonight that she kept thinking about how there could be a little one "in there". It's nice to want think that way, but I'm having a hard time being excited about anything other than actually trying right now. I know how long it takes most people to actually get pregnant once they start trying. I think I'll hold off on being optimistic for now, and try to just keep an eye on our timing. I'll let her have her head in the clouds for once. :)

Planning on trying a couple more times at least this cycle so hopefully we will get our timing down. Our KD is awesome. He is up for just about anything so far. 

Fx for everyone, and congrats on all the positive's going on right now! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Woohoo, go TTCRainbow!!! Congratulations!! It is very surreal and strange when you get that bfp! It will sink in, don't worry! It's a little anticlimatic some times, and that is normal.... just wait.... one morning you will wake up and say, "HOLY SHIT, I'M PREGNANT!" and it will sink in! hahaha! It was like that for me when I had my DS... it was weird because I didn't feel the same as when I had DD, and then 2 weeks later, BAM! Total awe and infatuation. :blush:

Hopefulpony, thank you for your thoughts and positive wishes! I hope I'm not out too! :)

Leah, don't worry if DW thinks she is out. When I was pg with DS, I could have bet money on the fact that af was coming. NO SIGNS AT ALL! Did a test because I was a day late, and BAM! Preggo! Weird huh? I knew before the test with DD, because I had a few telltale signs, but none (except af cramping) with DS. So.... you are not out yet!!! :D

LesbianMystiq, congrats on the pos opk!!! So exciting.... Get that eggy!!! :D

Photogirl, WOOHOO! YOU GO GET 'EM GIRL!!!! FXd for you!!!!

ASF, bfn this morning on FRER and IC. AF a day late today, and feeling nauseous. But oh well... I will just wait for her arrival and move onto next month. :)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> I'm gone for a few hours and LeabianMystiq gets her pos OPK and Ttcrainbow gets a BFP?!?! Silence for days and then BAM activity all at once. LOL!
> 
> Good luck with your insem LesbianMystiq!!! You go get that eggy!

Hahaha! I know, isn't that crazy how completely dry it has been around here then like you said BAM all the excitement!!!

Thank you for the support! I was a little nervous but I think I did just fine last night. How are things on your end?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Had my first insem today. This is absolutely surreal!
> My wife said tonight that she kept thinking about how there could be a little one "in there". It's nice to want think that way, but I'm having a hard time being excited about anything other than actually trying right now. I know how long it takes most people to actually get pregnant once they start trying. I think I'll hold off on being optimistic for now, and try to just keep an eye on our timing. I'll let her have her head in the clouds for once. :)
> 
> Planning on trying a couple more times at least this cycle so hopefully we will get our timing down. Our KD is awesome. He is up for just about anything so far.
> 
> Fx for everyone, and congrats on all the positive's going on right now! Keep 'em coming!

Heeeeeeey we're donation and possibly Ov buddies! :happydance: I did my first insemination yesterday too!!!!! I'm keeping my FX for you and please keep us updated!!! :flower:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

SunflowerBub said:


> Woohoo, go TTCRainbow!!! Congratulations!! It is very surreal and strange when you get that bfp! It will sink in, don't worry! It's a little anticlimatic some times, and that is normal.... just wait.... one morning you will wake up and say, "HOLY SHIT, I'M PREGNANT!" and it will sink in! hahaha! It was like that for me when I had my DS... it was weird because I didn't feel the same as when I had DD, and then 2 weeks later, BAM! Total awe and infatuation. :blush:
> 
> Hopefulpony, thank you for your thoughts and positive wishes! I hope I'm not out too! :)
> 
> Leah, don't worry if DW thinks she is out. When I was pg with DS, I could have bet money on the fact that af was coming. NO SIGNS AT ALL! Did a test because I was a day late, and BAM! Preggo! Weird huh? I knew before the test with DD, because I had a few telltale signs, but none (except af cramping) with DS. So.... you are not out yet!!! :D
> 
> LesbianMystiq, congrats on the pos opk!!! So exciting.... Get that eggy!!! :D
> 
> Photogirl, WOOHOO! YOU GO GET 'EM GIRL!!!! FXd for you!!!!
> 
> ASF, bfn this morning on FRER and IC. AF a day late today, and feeling nauseous. But oh well... I will just wait for her arrival and move onto next month. :)

I just love how positive and upbeat you are! I'm sure you have your down days but it's great to have positivity flowing through even when things aren't working according to the plan :flower: xxxx


----------



## SunflowerBub

why thank you! You should have read my posts yesterday then! lol... no wait, don't! It will ruin the fantasy! hahaha! I ticked the box for my mood as "aggressive" haha! I was crapping on, saying things like, "I give up" and "I'm totally pissed". But feeling better today! haha! If you don't laugh at this stuff, you would cry! (ahem, like I did yesterday) :blush:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

SunflowerBub said:


> why thank you! You should have read my posts yesterday then! lol... no wait, don't! It will ruin the fantasy! hahaha! I ticked the box for my mood as "aggressive" haha! I was crapping on, saying things like, "I give up" and "I'm totally pissed". But feeling better today! haha! If you don't laugh at this stuff, you would cry! (ahem, like I did yesterday) :blush:

Lol actually I did! But you always seem to bounce back with great vibes...and yes you have to laugh to keep from crying lol!


----------



## SunflowerBub

hahaha! Yes, some might call it bipolar, but I'm chosing to call it "ttc madness" lol!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Girls, what do you think of my lil blue tests today?
 



Attached Files:







WP_000410.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11









WP_000419.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









WP_000432.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## laurac1988

Just written a blog you ladies might be interested in https://weforgotthesperm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/since-when-was-being-gay-fertility.html


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura, I always love reading your blog. You are such a great writer. It must be something you really enjoy. You have quite a tallent for it.


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:

AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????


----------



## LeahMSta

PhotoGirlKC said:


> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????

I say there is no such thing as too much sperm in these circumstances. benefit of KD is unlim supply. The straight ladies on a forum I am on say "when in doubt hump it out" doesn't apply but the spirit remains. :haha:


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????
> 
> I say there is no such thing as too much sperm in these circumstances. benefit of KD is unlim supply. The straight ladies on a forum I am on say "when in doubt hump it out" doesn't apply but the spirit remains. :haha:Click to expand...

Um, eww. :rofl:


----------



## SunflowerBub

girls, any advice on my dip in temp this morning? It was after only 2 hours of unbroken sleep because I had to get up at 4:30 with DS. :shrug: Should I be worried?

*Photogirl*, congrats on the pos opk!! Yay! I guess you could do it tomorrow AND thur, right? That would be probably ideal. :) I think your timing is great this cycle!! GL!!!!

*Leah*, chart is looking goooooood there! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

SunflowerBub said:


> girls, any advice on my dip in temp this morning? It was after only 2 hours of unbroken sleep because I had to get up at 4:30 with DS. :shrug: Should I be worried?
> 
> *Photogirl*, congrats on the pos opk!! Yay! I guess you could do it tomorrow AND thur, right? That would be probably ideal. :) I think your timing is great this cycle!! GL!!!!
> 
> *Leah*, chart is looking goooooood there! :)

From what I've read, it depends on the individual. Some women see little to no change in temp with sleep disturbance and some see huge changes. Make sure to make a not of the interrupted sleep and then when/if it happens again, you can compare. I wish I had a more deffinative answer. It seems 90% of TTC is trial and error.


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LeahMSta said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????
> 
> I say there is no such thing as too much sperm in these circumstances. benefit of KD is unlim supply. The straight ladies on a forum I am on say "when in doubt hump it out" doesn't apply but the spirit remains. :haha:Click to expand...

Hilarious! Not quite how we're doing it, but it definitely means the same thing. Guess I'll check with KD and see what he is up for (no pun intended).


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thanks, Leah, you are right. That is a great idea to make a note of it for future reference. I will appreciate it when the next cycle rolls around. :) Trial and error sucks hairy big ones. lol


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Wait, that last post makes it sound like we are going to hump it out with KD. I meant that I'll check to see if he is willing to donate both days. - Okay, I fell better after clarifying.


----------



## SunflowerBub

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Wait, that last post makes it sound like we are going to hump it out with KD. I meant that I'll check to see if he is willing to donate both days. - Okay, I fell better after clarifying.

:rofl: ewww


----------



## LeahMSta

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Wait, that last post makes it sound like we are going to hump it out with KD. I meant that I'll check to see if he is willing to donate both days. - Okay, I fell better after clarifying.

:nope: No humping the KD Photo! :haha:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Leah, that is the second time you have grossed me out on this thread! hahahahaha! The first was your KDs statement of "loading her up with so much sperm, the egg won't stand a chance!" Lucky I have eaten breakfast already! hahaha!

PS: it almost sounded like you were saying for Photogirl to NOT hump her KDs PHOTO.... lol!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are a hot mess on this thread this evening. I can't say that it isn't a hilarious mess but a mess none the less. To make sure all things are clear:

PhotoGirlKC, You should hump only what you are cofortale with. That includes photos and humans.

Sunflower, waiting does suck big furry ones. We don't have much of a choice though do we? At least we have silly friends to pass the time with.


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> We are a hot mess on this thread this evening. I can't say that it isn't a hilarious mess but a mess none the less. To make sure all things are clear:
> 
> PhotoGirlKC, You should hump only what you are cofortale with. That includes photos and humans.
> 
> Sunflower, waiting does suck big furry ones. We don't have much of a choice though do we? At least we have silly friends to pass the time with.

true dat... :D


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We are a hot mess on this thread this evening. I can't say that it isn't a hilarious mess but a mess none the less. To make sure all things are clear:
> 
> PhotoGirlKC, You should hump only what you are cofortale with. That includes photos and humans.
> 
> Sunflower, waiting does suck big furry ones. We don't have much of a choice though do we? At least we have silly friends to pass the time with.
> 
> true dat... :DClick to expand...

Yes girls but a very entertaining hot mess!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Look at your new tickers!!!!! I love it! Congrats Kelley!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> Look at your new tickers!!!!! I love it! Congrats Kelley!

Thanks Leah! :hugs:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, did I miss something here?????? *KelleyNJen*, I don't remember you guys getting a bfp?!?!?!?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, did I miss something here?????? *KelleyNJen*, I don't remember you guys getting a bfp?!?!?!?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep! Thanks!! I posted it on another thread, thought I had posted it here too. DW is due March 26, 2013. We are cautiosly optimistic.


----------



## SunflowerBub

wow, that is really terrific news! How is she feeling? How are YOU feeling? I understand about the caution.... I feel the same. Hey, if I'm pg this month, that is my due date too! yay for March bubbas! :D


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> wow, that is really terrific news! How is she feeling? How are YOU feeling? I understand about the caution.... I feel the same. Hey, if I'm pg this month, that is my due date too! yay for March bubbas! :D

She is feeling "ick" as she describes it . Different than last month with the chemical just bloated, tired and skin is breaking out. Kind of like AF. Our nurse was a tad bit short with her today and that made her emotional, but in general she is doing well.
I am excited. Trying to decide when to tell my kids that it worked. My son lives at home so he will figure it out in short order so I have to tell him soon. Will probably wait until the beta is back and then tell him. 
I am crossing my fingers for you to get that :bfp: this month! The same due date that would be cool.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????

Yay TWW buddies!!! I'm soooo excited that I finally have a buddy :wink wink:

And it seems like you've covered all your bases. I've read that once you've gotten the +OPK you're set to Ov in the next 12-36 or 48 hours so maybe you want to consider inseminating on Wednesday.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????
> 
> I say there is no such thing as too much sperm in these circumstances. benefit of KD is unlim supply. The straight ladies on a forum I am on say "when in doubt hump it out" doesn't apply but the spirit remains. :haha:Click to expand...

When in doubt, hump it out!!! :haha: ...thanks for the morning chuckle!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

KelleyNJen said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> wow, that is really terrific news! How is she feeling? How are YOU feeling? I understand about the caution.... I feel the same. Hey, if I'm pg this month, that is my due date too! yay for March bubbas! :D
> 
> She is feeling "ick" as she describes it . Different than last month with the chemical just bloated, tired and skin is breaking out. Kind of like AF. Our nurse was a tad bit short with her today and that made her emotional, but in general she is doing well.
> I am excited. Trying to decide when to tell my kids that it worked. My son lives at home so he will figure it out in short order so I have to tell him soon. Will probably wait until the beta is back and then tell him.
> I am crossing my fingers for you to get that :bfp: this month! The same due date that would be cool.Click to expand...

*Congratulations Kelly!!!!! I just saw your ticker * I know you're on :cloud9: !!!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I did my last insemination last night so now I'm officially a first-time 2wwer!!!!!!! I felt Ov pains yesterday although my charts say I'm not scheduled until today to Ov, hopefully with 2 insems I'm covered.

It was a bit nerve wrecking the first night trying to get everything right since it was my first time :blush: but I think I got it. Now for my 2ww that actually isn't quite 2 weeks for me since my cycles are generally only 25 days long. My nerves and anxiety haven't taken hold yet, thank goodness but I'm sure they will in the next 7 days lol.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## LeahMSta

LesbianMystiq said:


> I did my last insemination last night so now I'm officially a first-time 2wwer!!!!!!! I felt Ov pains yesterday although my charts say I'm not scheduled until today to Ov, hopefully with 2 insems I'm covered.
> 
> It was a bit nerve wrecking the first night trying to get everything right since it was my first time :blush: but I think I got it. Now for my 2ww that actually isn't quite 2 weeks for me since my cycles are generally only 25 days long. My nerves and anxiety haven't taken hold yet, thank goodness but I'm sure they will in the next 7 days lol.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

If I have learned anything in this process, it's that "scheduled" never happens. LOL! Some months I feel like DP ovaries are playing games with my emotions. We had one month where O was a week earlier than we thought it would be based on dates projected by her chart and then even though we got the smiley, she didn't actually O until almost a week later based on temps. :shrug: I still have PTSD from last cycle. we were so confused. :wacko: Moral of that story is to expect the unexpected. 

Seeing as DP is holding her pee hostage (why did I give her back the power of her own urine?!?!?) I have only her chart to rely on for info. Temp dropped a bit today, it is still above coverline but this would be the point in her cycle we would see the slow decline in preperation for AF so it kinda bums me out. It is crazy how much 1/10 of a percentage in temp can play with your emotions so much. I sure do hope tomorrow it perks back up. She says she feels "out". I'm trying not to believe it. If thats what it is, then onward and upward. Next cycle we can SMEP properly and there won't be travel and such so we can stay on schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> I did my last insemination last night so now I'm officially a first-time 2wwer!!!!!!! I felt Ov pains yesterday although my charts say I'm not scheduled until today to Ov, hopefully with 2 insems I'm covered.
> 
> It was a bit nerve wrecking the first night trying to get everything right since it was my first time :blush: but I think I got it. Now for my 2ww that actually isn't quite 2 weeks for me since my cycles are generally only 25 days long. My nerves and anxiety haven't taken hold yet, thank goodness but I'm sure they will in the next 7 days lol.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> If I have learned anything in this process, it's that "scheduled" never happens. LOL! Some months I feel like DP ovaries are playing games with my emotions. We had one month where O was a week earlier than we thought it would be based on dates projected by her chart and then even though we got the smiley, she didn't actually O until almost a week later based on temps. :shrug: I still have PTSD from last cycle. we were so confused. :wacko: Moral of that story is to expect the unexpected.
> 
> Seeing as DP is holding her pee hostage (why did I give her back the power of her own urine?!?!?) I have only her chart to rely on for info. Temp dropped a bit today, it is still above coverline but this would be the point in her cycle we would see the slow decline in preperation for AF so it kinda bums me out. It is crazy how much 1/10 of a percentage in temp can play with your emotions so much. I sure do hope tomorrow it perks back up. She says she feels "out". I'm trying not to believe it. If thats what it is, then onward and upward. Next cycle we can SMEP properly and there won't be travel and such so we can stay on schedule. :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're so right! As you mentioned in a previous post, this entire process is trial and error. Have you tried using the OPKs that actually shows the smiley face as digital image?

Hahaha power over her own urine! Maybe it's good you don't have it, that way you don't get over anxious and lose hope. I'm keeping my FX for you! I'm not too verse in temping since I don't do it but from the little I do know you might be right. But we're going to keep hope alive and expect the best while keeping a positive attitude. :flower:


----------



## KelleyNJen

Got our 14 DPO beta results today. 339! Woo Hoo! First appt aug 1:happydance:


----------



## ladyfrankee

Awwww congratulations!!!!!!! Do u mind me asking which method you used?

Xx


----------



## KelleyNJen

ladyfrankee said:


> Awwww congratulations!!!!!!! Do u mind me asking which method you used?
> 
> Xx

DW is 35 so we moved to fertility specialist on our 3rd month. This month we used Clomid days 5-9, ultrasound monitoring of the follicles (we had 3) HCG trigger on CD 16 when at least one follicle was over 22. IUI @ 33 hours post trigger. Oh and a lot of finger crossing.


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LesbianMystiq said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????
> 
> Yay TWW buddies!!! I'm soooo excited that I finally have a buddy :wink wink:
> 
> And it seems like you've covered all your bases. I've read that once you've gotten the +OPK you're set to Ov in the next 12-36 or 48 hours so maybe you want to consider inseminating on Wednesday.Click to expand...

So, we're definitely trying again tonight, I'm taking everyone's advice. I got 2 more +OPK's today so I had to ask KD again. He knows that we might go once again tomorrow if needed but I think after tonight we are probably covered. I had weird cramps this morning kind of like the weird twinges I get before AF. Not real ones where they hurt, but odd ones where they let you know something is going on. So, hopefully that was me ovulating. hmmm...... guess we'll see.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

KelleyNJen said:


> Got our 14 DPO beta results today. 339! Woo Hoo! First appt aug 1:happydance:

Congratulations Kelley. We are due the same date  feeling very paranoid as lots of cramps and pulls and niggles. Trying not to worry too much as af is due tomorrow. 

Got everything crossed for you and after the last month with the chemical I'm glad you got a real positive sign


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls, AF got me in the arse today! But I'm cool with it... had my meltdown on 13dpo. lol!

We might wait out the next cycle but trying again in 6 weeks. Will be in and out until then!!! Checking up on you all, of course! 

KelleyNJen, that is an awesome Beta result!!! YAY! Why did you have to see a FS? 35 isn't too bad, is it? :blush: I'm nearly 35 too, but I guess I have had kids before and easily,too (but I was younger, thinner, and fitter then). Wondering if I should think about using an FS too now. Hm.........

So....... Leah........... what is happening with you girls? Pos hpt yet?!?!?!?

Good luck to all the ladies inseminating! It's so exciting!!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Ack. Still waiting for AF. We broke (and by "we broke" I mean I harassed until I got my way) and took an IC this morning and it was BFN. So, I guess we are out for this cycle as well. We just talked to our KD who is on board for some formal SMEP action next month. No travel, he is on a schedule that will allow for bedtime insems and we are all doing everything we can this cycle. Our OB has given us this last cycle to try without any further testing but if we don't get a sticky one, DP is getting an HSG and KD is getting a SA. I'm kinda bummed that this wasnt our month but I guess when it's time, we will know.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Ack. Still waiting for AF. We broke (and by "we broke" I mean I harassed until I got my way) and took an IC this morning and it was BFN. So, I guess we are out for this cycle as well. We just talked to our KD who is on board for some formal SMEP action next month. No travel, he is on a schedule that will allow for bedtime insems and we are all doing everything we can this cycle. Our OB has given us this last cycle to try without any further testing but if we don't get a sticky one, DP is getting an HSG and KD is getting a SA. I'm kinda bummed that this wasnt our month but I guess when it's time, we will know.

Ah Leah hang in there babe. It will happen! How many months have you been trying? Have you considered swapping donors? There may be a compatibility issue and dh's body might be fighting it like an infection.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> LesbianMystiq - Yay for being TWW buddies this month. It's nice to know i'm not alone in this :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We did another insemination tonight. I was going to wait until tomorrow, but this morning, my body said I should do another one today- EWCM like crazy. I'm super happy we did though, because about an hour ago I got my 1st +OPK of the month. Timing is feeling pretty good. Any advice? Do we insem again tomorrow or wait for Thursday????
> 
> Yay TWW buddies!!! I'm soooo excited that I finally have a buddy :wink wink:
> 
> And it seems like you've covered all your bases. I've read that once you've gotten the +OPK you're set to Ov in the next 12-36 or 48 hours so maybe you want to consider inseminating on Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> So, we're definitely trying again tonight, I'm taking everyone's advice. I got 2 more +OPK's today so I had to ask KD again. He knows that we might go once again tomorrow if needed but I think after tonight we are probably covered. I had weird cramps this morning kind of like the weird twinges I get before AF. Not real ones where they hurt, but odd ones where they let you know something is going on. So, hopefully that was me ovulating. hmmm...... guess we'll see.Click to expand...

Yeah it definitely sounds like you were ovulating and it seems like you've thoroughly covered your bases. FXd for you and I hope your insems went well.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LeahMSta said:


> Ack. Still waiting for AF. We broke (and by "we broke" I mean I harassed until I got my way) and took an IC this morning and it was BFN. So, I guess we are out for this cycle as well. We just talked to our KD who is on board for some formal SMEP action next month. No travel, he is on a schedule that will allow for bedtime insems and we are all doing everything we can this cycle. Our OB has given us this last cycle to try without any further testing but if we don't get a sticky one, DP is getting an HSG and KD is getting a SA. I'm kinda bummed that this wasnt our month but I guess when it's time, we will know.

I know this process can make you a bit weary but it's good that you have a plan in place for next steps. Keep positive energy and like you said, when it's time you will know it. :hugs:


----------



## PleaseLouise

Just wanted to say good luck to all here. My husband has donated to 2 lesbian couples so far (2 beautiful baby boys!) and will likely do so again. He has perfect swimmers so may as well use them to help some loving ladies have a baby! If only my body would do it's thing! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Amylu

Welcome Please Louise... you and your husband sound like absolute stars - really hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

just popping in to see how everyone is doing. It's awfully quiet around here. JUST WAITING......


----------



## LeahMSta

PhotoGirlKC said:


> just popping in to see how everyone is doing. It's awfully quiet around here. JUST WAITING......

Isnt the wait the longest 2 weeks of the month?!?!? I go beteen day dreamy and climbing the walls. LOL! 

Not much happening here. DP is on CD3 so we are enjoying our "off time" from TTC. 5 days and counting til we start SMEP. I am about to do a supply check for the moth and make sure we are well stocked on OPKs, preseed, and softcups as we will be doing quite a bit of insems this month. Trying to decide if we should try the cough syrup trick this month or not. I think not. DP hasn't voted yet. LOL! I am quite excited to put this plan into action and hope that we can be the next testimony of success. This will be our 4th cycle so we know it is still early in the game but it's still good to have hope! :thumbup:

How is the wait treating you PhotoGirlKC?


----------



## KelleyNJen

Hey Leah! Our 4th cycle was the lucky one! Hopefully it will be for you too!


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LeahMSta said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> just popping in to see how everyone is doing. It's awfully quiet around here. JUST WAITING......
> 
> Isnt the wait the longest 2 weeks of the month?!?!? I go beteen day dreamy and climbing the walls. LOL!
> 
> 
> How is the wait treating you PhotoGirlKC?Click to expand...


Waiting is weird. That really is the best way for me to put it I think. I truly have no idea what I should be feeling here. I'm not trying to play the false symptom game, I logically know it is too early. It is hard for me though since it is my first time ever trying. My body has felt weird/different this month after inseminating than it ever has after just ovulating. It is either all in my head, or I am just so in tune with everything, that I'm feeling things I normally just don't pay attention to. Who knows. Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## LeahMSta

PhotoGirlKC said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> just popping in to see how everyone is doing. It's awfully quiet around here. JUST WAITING......
> 
> Isnt the wait the longest 2 weeks of the month?!?!? I go beteen day dreamy and climbing the walls. LOL!
> 
> 
> How is the wait treating you PhotoGirlKC?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waiting is weird. That really is the best way for me to put it I think. I truly have no idea what I should be feeling here. I'm not trying to play the false symptom game, I logically know it is too early. It is hard for me though since it is my first time ever trying. My body has felt weird/different this month after inseminating than it ever has after just ovulating. It is either all in my head, or I am just so in tune with everything, that I'm feeling things I normally just don't pay attention to. Who knows. Has anyone else felt this way?Click to expand...

:thumbup: totally normal. DP told me that she was so hyper tuned in that our first couple cycles she noticed things that she never had but now realizes are totally normal, every month things. You are focused and thoughtfull and it's not crazed symtom spotting. I promise.


----------



## ebelle

Popping in after 16 mths TTC and finally getting a :bfp: read my very long and tedious story in my TTC journal.

Wishing everyone here a quick :bfp: and you must remain positive. Believe that it can happen and it will!!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Just checking in...haven't posted in a few days. Still in my 2ww, I'm 6dpo and going crazy with symptom spotting! For those who've gotten BFP, did you have any symptoms at 6dpo?

*Congratulations ebelle!!!! I bid you a H&H 9 months!*


----------



## ebelle

i had symptoms at 6 dpo. some cramping plus breasts started getting bigger. at 12 dpo today, i am 1cup bigger and beta hcg came bavk at 53.7


----------



## KelleyNJen

DW did not really have any symptoms at 6 DPO. A little crampy and bloated but we did IUI and that is pretty normal. Didn't get the "please admire the boobs from afar" breast tenderness until about 18 DPO. Good luck with your wait and much baby dust to you!


----------



## MummyPony

Lol "please admire boobs from afar" wife's boobs have grown a lot but are so sore so there is much distance admiration here lol!


----------



## madzia

congrats on new pregnancies! Happy&Health 9 months!

I'm looking for donor and it's pretty hard to find genuine donor who can donate by AI not NI :/


----------



## Ttcrainbow

For those of you who have your bfp I have started a new thread
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1108903-pregnant-after-home-insemination.html
Just to talk about anything and everything and for those of you still trying I can't wait to see you join on there too soon. 
I have my fingers crossed for you all. 
Baby dust xxx


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Hello All! Still just waiting around..... 

LesbianMystiq - how's it going? Is this tww driving you totally nuts too? When are you going to test?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Hello All! Still just waiting around.....
> 
> LesbianMystiq - how's it going? Is this tww driving you totally nuts too? When are you going to test?

You have NO FREAKIN idea!!!!! lol...well maybe you do :winkwink:

I've been trying to remain calm and not be a debbie downer as I have no real symptoms. I feel like I'm already out for this month. And I know it's too soon but I want a sign dammit! I plan on going to the dollar store after work and buying a few cheapies to suffice my poas addiction :haha:

How about you? When are you going to test?


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

I don't know. I can't decide! I keep thinking about it, but then keep talking myself out of it.

We are going on vacation on the 1st which is when AF is supposed to show. I don't know if I should just wait or test before hand. It would be so cool to tell my DW on vacation if it happened to be positive. I can't logically believe that it would be though, seeing as how this is our 1st month trying. 

UGH!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> I don't know. I can't decide! I keep thinking about it, but then keep talking myself out of it.
> 
> We are going on vacation on the 1st which is when AF is supposed to show. I don't know if I should just wait or test before hand. It would be so cool to tell my DW on vacation if it happened to be positive. I can't logically believe that it would be though, seeing as how this is our 1st month trying.
> 
> UGH!!!

I'm kind of in the same boat. I don't have any one specific person to tell but it would be awesome to have GREAT news like that. I don't logically believe either as it is my 1st month trying too, so I have full expectations to see AF on the 1st.

I think you should give it a go on Saturday or Sunday. There's still a chance for you to be preggo, the test might not detect it then so you'll have more fun days of poas lol.


----------



## madzia

hey you found your donors on sperm bank or on sites like free sperm donor?


----------



## MummyPony

madzia said:


> hey you found your donors on sperm bank or on sites like free sperm donor?

We found ours on a free site


----------



## LeahMSta

Our Donor is a lifelong friend of my Partner.


----------



## madzia

I've been looking and still didn't find ;/


----------



## LesbianMystiq

madzia said:


> hey you found your donors on sperm bank or on sites like free sperm donor?

I get mine from a sperm bank.


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LesbianMystiq said:


> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> I don't know. I can't decide! I keep thinking about it, but then keep talking myself out of it.
> 
> We are going on vacation on the 1st which is when AF is supposed to show. I don't know if I should just wait or test before hand. It would be so cool to tell my DW on vacation if it happened to be positive. I can't logically believe that it would be though, seeing as how this is our 1st month trying.
> 
> UGH!!!
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat. I don't have any one specific person to tell but it would be awesome to have GREAT news like that. I don't logically believe either as it is my 1st month trying too, so I have full expectations to see AF on the 1st.
> 
> I think you should give it a go on Saturday or Sunday. There's still a chance for you to be preggo, the test might not detect it then so you'll have more fun days of poas lol.Click to expand...

I ordered some tests from Amazon today. I think they will be here either Saturday or Monday. I think I'm going to wait to test until then. At least this way I feel like I have a plan in place. :wacko:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

PhotoGirlKC said:


> LesbianMystiq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoGirlKC said:
> 
> 
> I don't know. I can't decide! I keep thinking about it, but then keep talking myself out of it.
> 
> We are going on vacation on the 1st which is when AF is supposed to show. I don't know if I should just wait or test before hand. It would be so cool to tell my DW on vacation if it happened to be positive. I can't logically believe that it would be though, seeing as how this is our 1st month trying.
> 
> UGH!!!
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat. I don't have any one specific person to tell but it would be awesome to have GREAT news like that. I don't logically believe either as it is my 1st month trying too, so I have full expectations to see AF on the 1st.
> 
> I think you should give it a go on Saturday or Sunday. There's still a chance for you to be preggo, the test might not detect it then so you'll have more fun days of poas lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered some tests from Amazon today. I think they will be here either Saturday or Monday. I think I'm going to wait to test until then. At least this way I feel like I have a plan in place. :wacko:Click to expand...

That sounds like a proper plan.

I tested yesterday and today, I know it was too soon. I got two BFNs as expected but it's fun to poas lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello everyone! I am back and here very soon I will be in the 2ww. We start SMEP today. I have a slightly weird question....so DP and I have decided that we need to include the bigO in our inseminations. Here is the problem....DP takes meds that decrease libido and feels kinda icky between the baby batter and the preseed. I am not sure how to make this a sensual experience for her. Not to mention the fact that our Donor is coming to make a "fresh" donation so setting the mood with him coming through seems weird. Does anyone have some insight or suggestions? I know this is a super weird post but I have performance anxiety or something and really.....who do you talk to about this stuff?


----------



## MummyPony

In all honesty id probably suggest using a vibrator or something as the scenario outlined I would find hard to make sensual and romantic :)


----------



## ebelle

I used a vibrator in the past. Now tmi alert

But this month when we got the bfp, we inserted the stringe and after my partner was done releasing the sperm, we left the stringe in for a while and she used her fingers with some astroglide (cos preseed is just not good enough!) to make me orgasm. 

Ii should add we normally use preseed before insemination and also add some preeseed to the stringe before taking on the sperm.

Hope this little info helps.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Any good news from anyone?

Although AF hasn't gotten here yet, I'm counting myself out. I'm having too many PMS symptoms plus I found out that I have an umbilical hernia that needs surgery :nope:. So now I'm redirecting my energy to that.


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LesbianMystiq said:


> Any good news from anyone?
> 
> Although AF hasn't gotten here yet, I'm counting myself out. I'm having too many PMS symptoms plus I found out that I have an umbilical hernia that needs surgery :nope:. So now I'm redirecting my energy to that.



I think I'm out too. also having AF symptoms and my temp dropped this morning. Should know for sure I guess in a couple days. 

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## MummyPony

Wife is having round the clock nausea. Has been like it for 3 days can't eat or drink anything! Just been signed off work for a week and prescribed anti nausea medication! Poor thing!


----------



## nicandmoinATL

Hello everyone....this site seems so informative! My partner and I have been together for 4 years, and we are in the process of trying to conceive out first child together. We both have children from previous relationships. Thank everyone in advance for all of the great information. If anyone lives in the Atlanta area, please let us know.


----------



## LeahMSta

Welcome nicandmoinATL! glad that you have found some good info :) There is loads of info here! If you ladies have a question, don't be shy. There is almost always someone ready to answer. Tons of baby dust to you!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Warm welcome *nicandmoinATL*! You've definitely come to the right place, we're always willing to help. I actually just moved from Atlanta to DC in January, lived in ATL for 5 years :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Why do I still have no AF?! Dr wants me to wait until I've missed two periods... TWO! 

I have spotted twice in the last week, but just the tiniest bit of bright red. According to FF (and a positive OPK) I'm however many dpo that it says in my ticker... but I didn't have a donation then. FF originally said my ov was cd14, when i DID have a donation.

I don't care if I'm pregnant or not. I want out of limbo :(


----------



## LesbianMystiq

laurac1988 said:


> Why do I still have no AF?! Dr wants me to wait until I've missed two periods... TWO!
> 
> I have spotted twice in the last week, but just the tiniest bit of bright red. According to FF (and a positive OPK) I'm however many dpo that it says in my ticker... but I didn't have a donation then. FF originally said my ov was cd14, when i DID have a donation.
> 
> I don't care if I'm pregnant or not. I want out of limbo :(

Awwwww Laura I'm so sorry that you've been going through this :hugs:. I know this has been a loooong drawn out limbo stage and I can only imagine how you feel and the fact that you want out. Keep positive spirits and I'll do a AF dance for you.


----------



## laurac1988

LOL thanks for the af dance


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Laura!
I know you feel like this wait is forever. I hope that things work themselves out for you. It's gotta be frustrating. Have you had any issue with AF being irregular in the past?

Well...we had some blood work done for DP yesterday to see if her thyroid is causing a problem with this ttc process. She was on the high end of normal for her TSH at 4.5 and I did some reading that getting that number down will help us increase our chances so Doc drew blood to see if the number has fluctuated in the last 3 months and we'll go from there. We're trudging merrily along. Had another donation last night and just continuing with this SMEP and hoping for the best. It's hard to balance being hopeful and realisitic. every month I almost believe that his is the "trick" that's gonna get us a sticky one. I can only hope this is it!


----------



## JandK

LeahMsta I got my thyroid tested last month and mine was low. So I have been on medicine for a month now and am really feeling positive about this cycle. Im on cycle day 8 so in the next week I will do my 4th insemination. I definitely feel what you are going through...stay positive


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I'm out this month, AF showed her face. I won't start ttc again until Sept or Oct as I have a surgery to focus on.


----------



## LeahMSta

Awww...LM, I am so sorry to hear that AF showed. I hope you have a swift and full recovery for your surgery. Hugs!

Thanks JandK! I am sending you loads of baby dust for lucky insem #4! We are hoping that the changes we've made this cycle will get it done but are trying to be cautiously hopeful. We are very lucky to have a donor willing to do SMEP with us. We are sticking to the schedule and tomorrow will be our 4th insem this cycle. FX!!!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, I really do appreciate it. I'm kind of down about it but I gotta keep moving forward, right? My surgery is set for the 14th of September.


----------



## LeahMSta

So excited!!! TSH results are in and everything is back in order. We have a picture perfect Thyroid result and now we can go into full on hopeful mode. Come on SMEP!!!! FX that this cycle brings us the much desired BFP!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> So excited!!! TSH results are in and everything is back in order. We have a picture perfect Thyroid result and now we can go into full on hopeful mode. Come on SMEP!!!! FX that this cycle brings us the much desired BFP!

Congrats on the news!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LeahMSta said:


> So excited!!! TSH results are in and everything is back in order. We have a picture perfect Thyroid result and now we can go into full on hopeful mode. Come on SMEP!!!! FX that this cycle brings us the much desired BFP!

Go Leah Go! Got my fingers, toes, everything crossed for you this month!


----------



## MummyPony

That's great news Leah!!!

I'm sorry LM, don't give up hope xxx

Wife is still really sick but managed to keep some food and drink down so we're taking it day by day at the moment


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello all, its been a while since my wife and I have been in the forum, because we took a couple of months off after our last devastating BFN. We decided to start trying again and today we completed insem number two for this cycle! Another positive is that we finally got out smiley face for the positive OPK on our second test for the day which happened at 7:30pm. I am so excited that we were able to complete two insems already so i hope that we can catch that eggy this month! We are going to do one more insem tomorrow and that will complete it for this month. Then comes the dreaded 2ww :( Ill probably become post crazy during that time because I already know I will need to seriously vent on how I am feeling. Baby dust to all. FX'd for everyone. Hopefully we can all get that BFP!


----------



## MummyPony

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Hello all, its been a while since my wife and I have been in the forum, because we took a couple of months off after our last devastating BFN. We decided to start trying again and today we completed insem number two for this cycle! Another positive is that we finally got out smiley face for the positive OPK on our second test for the day which happened at 7:30pm. I am so excited that we were able to complete two insems already so i hope that we can catch that eggy this month! We are going to do one more insem tomorrow and that will complete it for this month. Then comes the dreaded 2ww :( Ill probably become post crazy during that time because I already know I will need to seriously vent on how I am feeling. Baby dust to all. FX'd for everyone. Hopefully we can all get that BFP!

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi LesCoupleTTC! FX for you! I hope that this cycle brings you the BFP we are all dreaming of. We should get our smiley any minute so we can post a million times together. I get a little stir crazy durring the 2ww too. LOL! How long have the two of you been ttc?


----------



## laurac1988

ooooh mummypony two days until your ticker goes up!
*ticker stalking*


----------



## MummyPony

Vomiting back today! 

I'm at a loss with what else we can do she has nausea medication, anti-nausea bands she is off work and lying down all day!


----------



## laurac1988

teeny tiny sips of water and lots of rest. Hopefully it will ease off soon xxx


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

LeahMSta said:


> Hi LesCoupleTTC! FX for you! I hope that this cycle brings you the BFP we are all dreaming of. We should get our smiley any minute so we can post a million times together. I get a little stir crazy durring the 2ww too. LOL! How long have the two of you been ttc?

We actually just started again, we tried a few times at the beginning of the year but we just got serious about it. We do our last insem for this cycle today, and then its off to the 2ww! It will be nice to have someone to freak out with!


----------



## MummyPony

laurac1988 said:


> teeny tiny sips of water and lots of rest. Hopefully it will ease off soon xxx

Just have no idea how we will cope financially if this carries on and she can't work because of sickness


----------



## laurac1988

It should ease off end of first trimester fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hi Ladies

It has been a while since I posted on here but I wanted to congratulate all who go their BFP's and :::BABY DUST::: to all who are trying.

Me and my partner got our 1st BFP on July 4th and we are currently 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant =)


----------



## LeahMSta

2mommiesTTC said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It has been a while since I posted on here but I wanted to congratulate all who go their BFP's and :::BABY DUST::: to all who are trying.
> 
> Me and my partner got our 1st BFP on July 4th and we are currently 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant =)

Awww...congrats on your BFP and thanks for the baby dust. How long have you ladies been trying for?


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Off and on for about a year...we had a known donor but it wasn't working with him so we ended up going to see a fertility doctor and on our 2nd iui we got our BFP!




LeahMSta said:


> 2mommiesTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> It has been a while since I posted on here but I wanted to congratulate all who go their BFP's and :::BABY DUST::: to all who are trying.
> 
> Me and my partner got our 1st BFP on July 4th and we are currently 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant =)
> 
> Awww...congrats on your BFP and thanks for the baby dust. How long have you ladies been trying for?Click to expand...


----------



## LeahMSta

That's awesome 2mommies! I hope you have a healthy and memorable 9 months and beyond. Best of health to you and the little bean!


----------



## MummyPony

Hi 2mommies!! Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## ebelle

Congrats Lee and Mandy! Hows the first tri treating you? Do share as you are a couple of weeks ahead of us!


----------



## ebelle

MummyPony said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> teeny tiny sips of water and lots of rest. Hopefully it will ease off soon xxx
> 
> Just have no idea how we will cope financially if this carries on and she can't work because of sicknessClick to expand...

You could talk to the doc and see if she can take some vit b that would help the nausea.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi ladies,

Sorry been MIA. Just got stuck back into working, and DP is looking for a job after the last one fell through. It's pretty depressing, and I'm not sure when we can afford to TTC again. I hope I'm not getting too old (please no offense to anyone!!!) but I guess since having my kids so young, I feel old at 34 (nearly 35). What do you think girls? I'm stressing about the age, a lot. 

I really hope you are all doing well and keeping that hope alive! I miss you all! I wish I was ttc'ing again, even though it's stressful ;) Will be back on soon.... just working a lot. Love you all lots and lots!!!! :hug:


----------



## KelleyNJen

SunflowerBub said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry been MIA. Just got stuck back into working, and DP is looking for a job after the last one fell through. It's pretty depressing, and I'm not sure when we can afford to TTC again. I hope I'm not getting too old (please no offense to anyone!!!) but I guess since having my kids so young, I feel old at 34 (nearly 35). What do you think girls? I'm stressing about the age, a lot.
> 
> I really hope you are all doing well and keeping that hope alive! I miss you all! I wish I was ttc'ing again, even though it's stressful ;) Will be back on soon.... just working a lot. Love you all lots and lots!!!! :hug:


Hey Sunflower! 
Quit stressing about age. DW is 35 now will be 36 when she delivers. We did not evem start trying until she was 35. You are probably stressing over nothing. As long as you are still having regular periods then you should be fine. I am sending job seeking/finding dust to your DP! 

Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## JandK

IUI this afternoon....:)


----------



## MummyPony

JandK said:


> IUI this afternoon....:)

Good luck!!!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

JandK said:


> IUI this afternoon....:)

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## LeahMSta

Good Luck JandK!!! We got our smiley today too! We're almost through our first cycle of SMEP. Time to get into my favorite part! I love the 2ww. It is so full of hope and possibility. (can you tell I am trying to crank myself up for this??)


----------



## ebelle

JandK said:


> IUI this afternoon....:)

Good luck! Keeping fingers crossed for you!



LeahMSta said:


> Good Luck JandK!!! We got our smiley today too! We're almost through our first cycle of SMEP. Time to get into my favorite part! I love the 2ww. It is so full of hope and possibility. (can you tell I am trying to crank myself up for this??)

And good luck for you as well! Positive attitude is very very important!


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> IUI this afternoon....:)

Good luck!!!!! Sending buckets of baby dust!


----------



## MummyPony

Drives a JCB digger through the thread laden with baby dust to dump on Leah! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Can I have a spoonful too?

My period showed up today! Wooohoooooo! Means all my tests can be squeezed in before NYC


----------



## laurac1988

Just posted an amusing story on my blog...

Click Me!

Would appreciate some blog love xxx


----------



## JandK

Everything seems right this month. The timing was excellent my health is good and im starting a new job this week after being unemployed for over 4 months. Im hopeful that this is my month for a sticky bean. I also get excited when i see others get the BFP they are longing for thats why i love this forum


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> Can I have a spoonful too?
> 
> My period showed up today! Wooohoooooo! Means all my tests can be squeezed in before NYC

Shares buckets of dust with the awesoem Ms Laura!

:dust:

P.S. Mummypony you totally made me giggle!


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a spoonful too?
> 
> My period showed up today! Wooohoooooo! Means all my tests can be squeezed in before NYC
> 
> Shares buckets of dust with the awesoem Ms Laura!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> P.S. Mummypony you totally made me giggle!Click to expand...

:) :) :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> Just posted an amusing story on my blog...
> 
> Click Me!
> 
> Would appreciate some blog love xxx

Loved your blog. Made me smile!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Have my first ultrasound tomorrow. Am so nervous and excited. Mummy pony did you have a 7 week scan? 
Hope everyone is keeping their hopes up for a sticky bean for August. Xxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh ladies. We are all friends here right? Cuz I am over the moon happy with this month of TTC. *TMI Alert* DP and I feel like newlyweds!!! We added my giving her the big O to our insems and as we are doing every other day and now even every day insems. We are busy ladies. LOL! After 11 years, we havent totally lost our spark but needless to say, it isn't typically a daily occurance. I can honestly say this month I LOVE TTC!!!! Not to mention that if DP does turn up preggers this month I can tell everyone that it is because she and the donor needed MY help / the missing ingredient was out love. (depends on who we're talking to....) Either way, it is a win/win all of this amazing intimate time together is so much fun that I may not even be disappointed if we get to go another round. LOL! Buckets of baby dust all around and you that are lucky enought to be enjoying the first tri, make sure to keep tossing that super-fertile dust around! :)


----------



## MummyPony

Ttcrainbow we have our scan on Thursday! Good luck with yours!!

Leah - that's awesome! So pleased its bringing you closer together it makes it so muh more exciting! I claim rights over wife's ovulation as the monitor kept saying low and then the morning after an awesome session it went straight from low to peak ovulation and that day we inseminated and she got pregnant... Thus technically I got her pregnant mwahahaha!!!


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Had my scan today at 7w2d but they have dated it at 5 weeks 6 days. It was so cool. Could see the heartbeat but not a lot else. It just kept me calm as was worried before. Good luck with yours. 

Leah I agree, always need some loving when making a baby :-D hoping this is your month. X


----------



## MummyPony

Scan today, keep fingers crossed for us x


----------



## laurac1988

Trip for bloods today. Reason on the form? "infertility". That made me sad


----------



## LeahMSta

Hug to you Laura!

Keep us posted on how the scan goes MummyPony! I am excited for you. I hope you get to see a good strong fluttery hearbeat and that your little one is tucked in nice and comfy for the next 8 months. 

Our chart is making me insane. No crosshairs and temps are everywhere. I know it is partially environmental. It is starting to cool off here in the evenings so we started opening up the windows and sleeping with a fan and nice fresh night air instead of the AC. We've had to alternate for comfort and due to the regular BD aren't sleeping in clothes most of the time. So her temps being lower than normal and sometimes shooting up is reflective of that but I am freaking out. What if she didn't/doesn't ovulate and we did all of that insemination for nothing?!?!?! Ok...That is my tangent for the day. Final donation is tonight in case we get a shy eggy that pops out in a day or 2. Hopefully I can get the darn red lines soon....immediately followed by two pink ones. LOL!


----------



## JandK

It shows crosshairs on day 19...you should be good..


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello ladies. First let me say congrats to all the BFP's and baby dust to everyone still trying for the cycle.

As for us, we are finally to 7DPO and I can honestly say I am less nervous than last time. Before we both were suffering bad from POAS syndrome. This time it is going so much better. After reading LeahMSta's post about SMEP, I think that if we are unsuccessful this time then we are going to try that next month. I think if I'm not mistaken that I read it nearly doubles the chances of getting pregnant! I see it calls for a lot of days of love making so that should turn out nicely! Although I bought about 10 of the dollar store cheapies and we still have a whole unopened box of FRER I think we will try to wait and test for the first time on the 17th. So close yet so far away right? Lol.


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK, I totally switched ti to advanced to get the crosshairs. LOL! They just make me feel better. Now we can settle into the wait.

LesCoupleTTC, SMEP has been fun but let me tell you.....after tonight I will be delighted not to have to coordinate schedules with 3 people everyother day. That part was a lot of work. I hope in a couple of weeks, we'll be able to report that it was all worth it. :)


----------



## MummyPony

Scan went really well! One healthy heartbeat, everything where it should be, baby is a baked bean size! Due 23rd march!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats MummyPony!!!! Was it amazing to see the little bean?


----------



## MummyPony

It was awesome!!! The heartbeat was phenomenal!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> JandK, I totally switched ti to advanced to get the crosshairs. LOL! They just make me feel better. Now we can settle into the wait.
> 
> LesCoupleTTC, SMEP has been fun but let me tell you.....after tonight I will be delighted not to have to coordinate schedules with 3 people everyother day. That part was a lot of work. I hope in a couple of weeks, we'll be able to report that it was all worth it. :)

Half the battle is staying sane....good luck...


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Congrats MummyPony on your little sticky bean, Im sure that was an exciting appointment.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls...

My appologies for my extended leave... but I'm afraid it is going to continue. My mother passed away unexpectedly on July 28 at the age of 61 and my life is in complete turmoil right now. I posted the following on the other thread I am active on so am just doing a copy/paste because I can't type it all out again... know that I am thinking of you, and I send sticky vibes to everyone often. I don't know when I'll be back... might not be for months, who knows. I just don't know what each tomorrow is going to bring right now.

Know that I think of you all and send positive vibes and energy your way as I am able. I just can't bring myself to read all the stories right now - good or bad - I'm just too emotional, but I desperately miss talking with you all and keeping up with each of you. Losing my mother so suddenly has proven to be far more than I know how to handle, so my time is precious and I am spending most of it surrounding myself with my family and loved ones. I would really rather isolate myself and cry, but what good would that to do me?

I had a bit of a second blow when I called my doctor's office to see about how this changes things re: ttc. I was hoping to keep on my schedule to start trying again in September so I could throw all of my energies into that rather than thinking so much about all I have lost. The doc said that if I wanted to start again on schedule that they would do so, but that they strongly suggest I wait longer... maybe until after the first of the year to start again. Even then, they said it depends how my stress levels are... the nurse explained that during times of extreme stress that the cortisol levels in the body drastically increase and can have an affect on ttc and on a developing baby. While I can see their point, and I believe that they probably have a valid point... it just sucks that I have to wait.

My family doc also cautioned that the makers of Clomid say that 6 cycles is a lifetime max for the average woman... after that alternate methods should be considered. The fertility specialist said that yes, that is generally what the manufacturer tells gynos, but that under a specialist's care, it is different. I have had 4 cycles on clomid 50mg. I have had absolutely no time to research about any of this, just going off what docs have said... I suppose I'll have to wait.

I have decided to start seeing a counselor for a bit that I had seen a number of years ago. She knows my story with its ins and outs, and knows about the complicated relationship I had with my mother, so I'm going to see if she can't help me with this grieving process. I have also decided to get a tattoo in honor of my mother... that isn't exactly the way SHE would have wanted me to memorialize her, but it works for me ... so now, I just have to start figuring out what I want and design it.

I have started to work on shifting my thinking from "My mother will never get to see my baby" to "My mother is holding my baby right now... and will send the little one to me when the time is absolutely perfect." That has helped some...

Also had a reiki massage yesterday to try to help with the tension and release some of the grief and negative energies that I am most certainly holding on to. Silly me... I cried through the whole session and probably worked against what the poor massage therapist was trying to do... ha!

On a different note...I had mentioned before that DP and I were going to start eating healthy/organic/natural etc ... and were going to do an herbal cleanse. That started about 20 days ago and I'm down a little over 18 pounds. I'm going to have to buy new jeans this weekend... either that, or a good belt!

Well, just know that I will continue thinking about you all. Much love to each and every one!! *hugs*


----------



## laurac1988

oh hun. So sorry to hear your news. I lost my mum suddenly five years ago, so although all situations are different, I understand to a degree. Look after yourself, and take time to heal. All the very best xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

I am so sorry for your loss HitTheJackpot. I hope that this healing process is as gentle as it can be. I am glad that you let us know where you've been. I've wondered. Take care of yourself and join us again whenever you're ready.


----------



## ebelle

So sorry for your loss. Pls take care of yourself.

Btw, I was on clomid for 10 cycles and can share some info with you when you arevready. Let me know if you need to talk.


----------



## MummyPony

Hitthejackpot I am really sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

HitTheJackpot I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My deepest sympathies go out to you in your time of need.


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Just wanted to give an update. We finally got our :bfp: today I am like :yipee: I want to say thank you to everyone who threw baby dust and also those who were here to comfort me when I was going crazy! :dust: to everyone!!! Come on little bean STICK!!!!


----------



## JandK

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give an update. We finally got our :bfp: today I am like :yipee: I want to say thank you to everyone who threw baby dust and also those who were here to comfort me when I was going crazy! :dust: to everyone!!! Come on little bean STICK!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give an update. We finally got our :bfp: today I am like :yipee: I want to say thank you to everyone who threw baby dust and also those who were here to comfort me when I was going crazy! :dust: to everyone!!! Come on little bean STICK!!!!

:happydance: That is fabulous news!!! Congrats LesCoupleTTC :hugs: I hope your pregnancy is healthy and uneventful and that your months beyond are filled with nothing but health and joy! :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hey JandK!! How is the wait treating you? Have you decided when your testing yet?


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> Hey JandK!! How is the wait treating you? Have you decided when your testing yet?

The wait sucks...I am doing my best not to be a neurotic symptom spotter...I am testing on Monday the 20th


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hey JandK!! How is the wait treating you? Have you decided when your testing yet?
> 
> The wait sucks...I am doing my best not to be a neurotic symptom spotter...I am testing on Monday the 20thClick to expand...

Us too! I have no shame in my symptom spotting. DP says "my back hurts" I reply "because you're pregnant". :haha: How are you feeling about this cycle? Are hopes high?


----------



## JandK

Im bloated and my breasts hurt so Im counting those as symptoms. the timing seemed to be right for the insemination so yes my hopes are high


----------



## LeahMSta

Awesome! I have everything crossed for you. I hope we can both get our BFP this month. Our hopes are pretty high around here too. Just trying to keep feet firmly planted on the ground too. I am totally ready for this to be our time though. If the wait becomes too agonizing, I'm here for you to symptom spot like a mad woman with. Sometimes trying not too is just too hard. LOL!


----------



## JandK

I am hoping for both of us....


----------



## ebelle

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give an update. We finally got our :bfp: today I am like :yipee: I want to say thank you to everyone who threw baby dust and also those who were here to comfort me when I was going crazy! :dust: to everyone!!! Come on little bean STICK!!!!

Congrats, have a healthy and happy nine months


----------



## ebelle

JandK, LeahMSta hopping you both get yourbfp this mont h too


----------



## MummyPony

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give an update. We finally got our :bfp: today I am like :yipee: I want to say thank you to everyone who threw baby dust and also those who were here to comfort me when I was going crazy! :dust: to everyone!!! Come on little bean STICK!!!!

Major congratulations!!! Sending sticky bean vibes your way xxx


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> Awesome! I have everything crossed for you. I hope we can both get our BFP this month. Our hopes are pretty high around here too. Just trying to keep feet firmly planted on the ground too. I am totally ready for this to be our time though. If the wait becomes too agonizing, I'm here for you to symptom spot like a mad woman with. Sometimes trying not too is just too hard. LOL!

I hope so much that it happens for you both!!


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK, any updates? How are you feeling? Where have you been? LOL! DO you feel like you're being iterrogated? hahahaha! I'm just looking for news on my 2ww buddy.

We are doing just fine here. DP is moody as all get up. Could be PMS but it is a different kind of swing than usual. It would have to be super-duper PMS. Temps are staying good and high and only 4 days til testing. I am eager to test because I am almost certain this is our month. Trying to remain cautious with my emotions but I can't help but get excited when it seems all signs point to baby. :)


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> JandK, any updates? How are you feeling? Where have you been? LOL! DO you feel like you're being iterrogated? hahahaha! I'm just looking for news on my 2ww buddy.
> 
> We are doing just fine here. DP is moody as all get up. Could be PMS but it is a different kind of swing than usual. It would have to be super-duper PMS. Temps are staying good and high and only 4 days til testing. I am eager to test because I am almost certain this is our month. Trying to remain cautious with my emotions but I can't help but get excited when it seems all signs point to baby. :)

Well my breasts hurt, I have extra discharge, cramps and Im crazy


----------



## JandK

LeahMsta i feel the same way. I feel all signs are pointing to baby but dont want to get my hopes up. I could do an early test since im cd 25 tomorrow but I dont want to ruin my weekend if its negative. I have had cramping and pulling in my abdomen thats not a usual pms symptom for me. This weekend will be the breaking point of wether my period starts or not. I have spotting before it starts and my cycles are 28 to 30 days long. Monday is day 28. Im scared to test because im tired of being dissapointed we have been trying since April.


----------



## ebelle

JandK said:


> LeahMsta i feel the same way. I feel all signs are pointing to baby but dont want to get my hopes up. I could do an early test since im cd 25 tomorrow but I dont want to ruin my weekend if its negative. I have had cramping and pulling in my abdomen thats not a usual pms symptom for me. This weekend will be the breaking point of wether my period starts or not. I have spotting before it starts and my cycles are 28 to 30 days long. Monday is day 28. Im scared to test because im tired of being dissapointed we have been trying since April.

As hard as it is, try to stay positive. The disappointment in seeing only one line is something I can definitely identity with. Over the past 16 months, I must have seen hundreds, especially as I tends to test from 8 dpo onwards and my luteal phase can be as long as 17 days. 

Also, not to get your hopes up, but when I got my positive past month, one of my symptoms was cramping. 

Fingers crossed for both you and Leah!


----------



## LeahMSta

Gah!! I am climbing the walls and going freaking insane. 12dpo and a temp rise this morning again. We have yet to see a decrease and LP is usually 13 days. We won't test til Monday due to schedules and houseguests. DP says she just feels like AF is about to show at any minute. She is crampy, grumpy, and hungry. She says she knows PMS and early pregnancy are similar but she feels like this is just a matter of time. Her temps say different. Monday can not get here fast enough. This is the first time since we started that I feel this positive about getting a BFP. I hope my heart and the chart are right.


----------



## KelleyNJen

Oh yes sore boobs, cramps and bloating are good signs! Good luck girls I am sending you baby dust with extra sticky in it!


----------



## MummyPony

Baby dust baby dust baby dust


----------



## JandK

Well I have been spotting since yesterday and just tested with a negative so looks like I am on to September


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> Well I have been spotting since yesterday and just tested with a negative so looks like I am on to September

:hugs: You are in good company JandK. No spotting yet but BFN and DP just downed 2 big choclate bars. :shrug:
I am just going to do my best to put it out of my mond and let whatever will happen, happen. AF or a sneaky BFP....I have done everything I can and it is all out of my hands. Whatever the outcome is, I have no furthre control. I'm going to try not to pout and do my best to lift my Wife's spirits.


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Well I have been spotting since yesterday and just tested with a negative so looks like I am on to September
> 
> :hugs: You are in good company JandK. No spotting yet but BFN and DP just downed 2 big choclate bars. :shrug:
> I am just going to do my best to put it out of my mond and let whatever will happen, happen. AF or a sneaky BFP....I have done everything I can and it is all out of my hands. Whatever the outcome is, I have no furthre control. I'm going to try not to pout and do my best to lift my Wife's spirits.Click to expand...

Youre doing an amazing job of being a supportive wife :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Still nothing. No BFP, no temp plumit, no spotting.....just more waiting. My adorable wife woke me this morning with a clearblue plus in her hands...I though OMG!!! This is it!!! Neagitve. She just wasn't sure how to read it. LOL!!! They were an accidental purchase when I sent her for digis but we have never used em. That goofball woke me to read the test, then said "go put my temp in FF...I want to see what it looks like" so I did. She looked at her chart shruggged and went back to sleep. LOL! So now I am wide awake and she is snoozing away. She does usually sllep a bit more before AF so I am not putting to much stock in it but this is the 3rd day in a row she "needed" a nap. (Can you tell that I am looking for any hope I can find here?)


----------



## ebelle

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JandK

Leah your chart looks great. Im holding out hope for you. I will be out of town this weekend but when I get back I will definitely stalk your chart. Your on the August testing forum that I am on too, but that one is too crowded so Ill check this one...


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, I think it is time that we quit peeing on things. All of the BFNs are heart breaking. We are now 3 days late and have the most beautiful temps in the world and no BFP to show for them. AF is nowhere to be founs which is totally fine with me but I was devistated when our digi said not pregnant this morning.


----------



## mommy2be7772

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone is having a great day! :dust:all TTCers and congrats to all the mommies with :bfp:


----------



## laurac1988

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, I think it is time that we quit peeing on things. All of the BFNs are heart breaking. We are now 3 days late and have the most beautiful temps in the world and no BFP to show for them. AF is nowhere to be founs which is totally fine with me but I was devistated when our digi said not pregnant this morning.

Maybe give it another week then continue? Those temps are too pretty to not be pregnant?!


----------



## MummyPony

laurac1988 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think it is time that we quit peeing on things. All of the BFNs are heart breaking. We are now 3 days late and have the most beautiful temps in the world and no BFP to show for them. AF is nowhere to be founs which is totally fine with me but I was devistated when our digi said not pregnant this morning.
> 
> Maybe give it another week then continue? Those temps are too pretty to not be pregnant?!Click to expand...

What about a FRER test?


----------



## LeahMSta

Tried FRER and there was no second line. I did get great news though. We may not be insane. The medicine that she is taking has a binding agent so it sucks up hormones and vitamins and such. That binding may well be why HPTs aren't producing results. Midwife suggested we check and pharmacist confirmed. I am elated. Blood test on monday and results either same or next day. Yippee!!! P.S. emailed midwife our chart and she said she's 90% certain that there is one in the oven. Yay!


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> Tried FRER and there was no second line. I did get great news though. We may not be insane. The medicine that she is taking has a binding agent so it sucks up hormones and vitamins and such. That binding may well be why HPTs aren't producing results. Midwife suggested we check and pharmacist confirmed. I am elated. Blood test on monday and results either same or next day. Yippee!!! P.S. emailed midwife our chart and she said she's 90% certain that there is one in the oven. Yay!

OMG that's a complete explanation for it!!! Eeeeeeeeek it sounds so promising! I don't want I get my hopes up for you but eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that dip in temperature looks so much like implantation it's unreal!!!!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> Tried FRER and there was no second line. I did get great news though. We may not be insane. The medicine that she is taking has a binding agent so it sucks up hormones and vitamins and such. That binding may well be why HPTs aren't producing results. Midwife suggested we check and pharmacist confirmed. I am elated. Blood test on monday and results either same or next day. Yippee!!! P.S. emailed midwife our chart and she said she's 90% certain that there is one in the oven. Yay!

Wow that is great news....Yippee!!!


----------



## JandK

I had my bloodwork retested today to check if my thyroid and FSH levels have improved. I am cd3 today so we will be doing another insemination in 10 days or whenever the smiley face comes up on the OPK....


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> I had my bloodwork retested today to check if my thyroid and FSH levels have improved. I am cd3 today so we will be doing another insemination in 10 days or whenever the smiley face comes up on the OPK....

Best of luck and thanks. Sending buckets of baby dust your way!!!

:dust:


----------



## ebelle

Congrats Leah, good luck for blood test on Monday!


----------



## laurac1988

JandK said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Tried FRER and there was no second line. I did get great news though. We may not be insane. The medicine that she is taking has a binding agent so it sucks up hormones and vitamins and such. That binding may well be why HPTs aren't producing results. Midwife suggested we check and pharmacist confirmed. I am elated. Blood test on monday and results either same or next day. Yippee!!! P.S. emailed midwife our chart and she said she's 90% certain that there is one in the oven. Yay!
> 
> Wow that is great news....Yippee!!!Click to expand...

How exciting!!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

I hate to have to report that we had an early miscarriage. Fortunately we have the clearance to start trying again right away. So we will be trying for the next few days. Good luck to everyone trying and of course baby dust to all!


----------



## MummyPony

LesCoupleTTC said:


> I hate to have to report that we had an early miscarriage. Fortunately we have the clearance to start trying again right away. So we will be trying for the next few days. Good luck to everyone trying and of course baby dust to all!

Oh no! So sorry for you :( hugs xxx


----------



## ebelle

Sorry to hear that... big hugs*


----------



## LeahMSta

LesCoupleTTC said:


> I hate to have to report that we had an early miscarriage. Fortunately we have the clearance to start trying again right away. So we will be trying for the next few days. Good luck to everyone trying and of course baby dust to all!

:hugs: sorry for your loss ladies.


----------



## KelleyNJen

Hey Laura!

I see you only have a couple of days until you go to New York!!! Have a great time!!! I have never been there myself but I will one day! Try to enjoy yourself as much as possible!


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow....this thread has gotten mighty quiet. Where is everyone? JandK I saw you on the September thread. How are you feeling about this month's insem? We are starting our inseminations tonight. We were supposed to start yesterday but Life happened. LOL! I have to say that I am starting to become a bit less enthusiastic about all of this. It seemed so exciting and was even to the point of being consuming. I guess now it is just habit. hahah!! I'm sure I won't feel that way when I see those 2 pretty lines but for right now I'm kinda blah about it. What is happening with the rest of you?


----------



## MummyPony

Hey Leah!!! I'm so hoping your plan works for you both soon!!

So we are no officially at 12 weeks both by the original dates we had and by the new date we were given at the scan! So pleased :) wife's MS is easing off, she's still nauseous a lot but not vomiting much at all anymore!!! Yay!! Her bump is growing i cant wait now to feel it move and have our 20wk scan on 5th november. Her mum is coming to see us in early October and we will go pram shopping :)


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

I was feeling the same way LeahMSta, I am totally less happy than I was last cycle. I think if anything I am just more nervous about getting another positive and then getting a negative later. The miscarriage was so shocking, it was like 8 days of bliss and then pure hell for over a week. We are petrified to even think about testing early. I am even thinking of not BBT'ing anymore this month bc I dont want to be examining every temp she gets. We are only 4dpo and it feels like the days are dragging SO flippin slow! I mean even with work and school plus taking care of our first child it seems like there is too much time in these days. Our official test date is supposed to be the 19th, so heres hopping that we can actually wait that long to test. :)

As always good luck to everyone on the forum and :dust: to all of you


----------



## JandK

Im 6 dpo. I am trying not to let ttc consume my life. But it does. Iam taking some different supplements my chiropractor suggested and taking baby aspirin everyday so we shall see. I spotted a little in the morning on 4-5dpo. And the last couple of days my nipples are sore and sensitive. 8 days until i test. Heres hoping. Im beginning to lose hope but we are gonna try for 6 more months until my 40th birthday in March


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> Im 6 dpo. I am trying not to let ttc consume my life. But it does. Iam taking some different supplements my chiropractor suggested and taking baby aspirin everyday so we shall see. I spotted a little in the morning on 4-5dpo. And the last couple of days my nipples are sore and sensitive. 8 days until i test. Heres hoping. Im beginning to lose hope but we are gonna try for 6 more months until my 40th birthday in March


Don't lose hope. We finally got our BFP the month that we said, "this is our last month trying, if it doesn't happen this time we are taking an break and maybe just calling the whole thing off". I know it is frustrating. 

Baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## JandK

My nipple sensitivity has went away. Im 9dpiui and there are 6 more days until AF is due. Even though I bought 10 hpt at the dollar store today im feeling not pregnant....ughhh


----------



## Ttcrainbow

Kelleynj, we also said it was our last month trying. And it worked. We are due a day apart. They changed my date to the 27th march. 

Mummy pony, we have our 20 week scan on the same day. Hehe. Although my date got moved to 27th :s are you going to find out what the sex is? 

I was so lucky to not get morning sickness but unfortunately I was getting terrible migraines. 

Wishing luck to everyone else.


----------



## ebelle

Wow, didn't realise so many of us are due around the same time! My 20 week scan is set for 8th November and my due date just got changed to 31st March. We should all be bump buddies :)


----------



## ebelle

JandK, I know its hard. We were going to give up if I didn't get pregnant by January as well and e recent heard from our donor that this was actually one of the last few times he wanted to donate a he been helping us for over a year. We were all so glad it finally worked. Keep the faith, it will happen!


----------



## ebelle

Oh, I forgot to add that I had taken baby aspirin for 3 months when I got my bfp as I had thin lining.


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay!! It is so lovely to see some life on this thread. I love hearing about the success all of you ladies have had. It inspires me to be more hopeful and positive that one day all of this trying and obsessing will eventually lead to a tiny person. I can't wait to see those 2 pink lines. 
This month's chart is a mess. The Missus had a cold at the beginning of the month and her temps have been all over the place. I'm not really banking on the chart this month. We are just gonna keep up the inseminations until we are "out of the woods" and then hope for the best. We will keep charting to not loose the habit but I don't suspect it will be a very valuable resource this cycle.


----------



## JandK

...Im 12dpiui and dont know what to think. I have been spotting on and off since 4dpiui. This is very unusual for me. The last 2 days I have been spotting more but nothing that needs a pantyliner or tampon. So no AF. Yesterday morning my temp was 96.6 below the coverline so I thought I was out for sure. This morning it was 97.3 right back up to where its supposed to be. Still have 2 days for testing and 3 days till AF is officially due. So as for now I still have a sliver of hope...fxd


----------



## LeahMSta

FX for you JandK!!! I sincerely hope that this is your turn for a BFP.


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> ...Im 12dpiui and dont know what to think. I have been spotting on and off since 4dpiui. This is very unusual for me. The last 2 days I have been spotting more but nothing that needs a pantyliner or tampon. So no AF. Yesterday morning my temp was 96.6 below the coverline so I thought I was out for sure. This morning it was 97.3 right back up to where its supposed to be. Still have 2 days for testing and 3 days till AF is officially due. So as for now I still have a sliver of hope...fxd

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## adroplet

Arghh! :growlmad: Just found out today I am having issues with my thyroid. (md only tested because i demanded it) My TPO antibody test came back positive...My concern is AITD and my freakin dr doesnt feel further testing is need if my TSH level is 'normal'. oh, and to top it off, i have a lap scheduled for this Tues. Talk about stressing it.
I would be livid if all this time TTC could have been avoided by treating my thyroid.


----------



## laurac1988

We're starting again this cycle. I'm scared.


----------



## KelleyNJen

laurac1988 said:


> We're starting again this cycle. I'm scared.

Welcome back Laura!!

I know it can be scary. One step at a time and before you know it you will have that elusive BFP. 

How was New York?


----------



## laurac1988

It was perfect. Didn't want to leave


----------



## KelleyNJen

I see by you blog you are going to Florida next year? You will love Disney! We went there last year for our cruise. if you book ahead of time you can get some really good hotel deals.


----------



## JandK

My period came today in full force...CD1. Planning my next insemination im not giving up yet


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that JandK xxx

KelleynJen - we're hoping to go in October... Changed our plans a little. Hopefully we will have a teeny bubs by then


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for the update JandK. Sorry about AF but hang in there. We will both get that illusive BFP soon!

Laura welcome back. I enjoy reading your blog so much. I am sure you are nervous but I'm glad you've hopped back on the proverbial horse. Did you do any testing or did the time away lend you a clear head to start again without?


----------



## laurac1988

I did do OPKs last month and + was day 26 as was normal before the soy debacle


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Well we have been testing since 10DPO, even though we said we wouldnt. The first day we got a super faint positive. It's now 14DPO and I'm proud to say I think we may have just gotten our BFP :bfp: Problem is unfortunately as bad as I want to be happy :happydance: and on :cloud9: I just feel like I cant :nope: especially after we had a chem last month :cry:

On a positive note the lines have gotten progressively darker which Im sure is a good sign, but we wont call for an appointment until the day after her flow would be due which wont be until the 20th. Funny thing is we got pregnant with our first child exactly 7 years ago, so if this little bean does stick our due date is going to be one day after our first child's birthday! 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8461/7996194244_a74d26d975.jpg


----------



## JandK

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Well we have been testing since 10DPO, even though we said we wouldnt. The first day we got a super faint positive. It's now 14DPO and I'm proud to say I think we may have just gotten our BFP :bfp: Problem is unfortunately as bad as I want to be happy :happydance: and on :cloud9: I just feel like I cant :nope: especially after we had a chem last month :cry:
> 
> On a positive note the lines have gotten progressively darker which Im sure is a good sign, but we wont call for an appointment until the day after her flow would be due which wont be until the 20th. Funny thing is we got pregnant with our first child exactly 7 years ago, so if this little bean does stick our due date is going to be one day after our first child's birthday!
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8461/7996194244_a74d26d975.jpg

Congratulations!!


----------



## ebelle

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Eeeeeee congrats! Hopes for sticky bean


----------



## Kwillenbring

Hello ladies. My name is Kayla. My wife and I have decided to add another member to our family of 3! I have a daughter from a previous marriage who is 10. We've talked about having a child on and off practically since we got together. I can't wait to start this journey. We are planning on TTC in March/April of next year :) I've spent all day for the past 2 days searching sperm banks and donors, lol.


----------



## JandK

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## MummyPony

Hello welcome!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, our wait is coming to an end. DW says she doesn't feel pregnant and all seems to be going same old same old. She is a bit moddy but arent we all when we're a week out for our cycles? We discussed taking a few months off from TTC night before last and decided to push on but I guess I am just disappointed in how unlike my plans this whole process is. We were so naieve coming in. We though we would put some sperm in and *BAM* baby. We knew it would have to be well planned timing wise but we had no idea how long and hard the process can seem. Starting next month we will be going to the doc to start testing. I think the first item on our OB/Gyn's list is an HSG. I'll start making calls and appointments on Monday so that we can keep on keepin on. I hope all is well. The thread has been quiet. Baby dust all around.


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies, our wait is coming to an end. DW says she doesn't feel pregnant and all seems to be going same old same old. She is a bit moddy but arent we all when we're a week out for our cycles? We discussed taking a few months off from TTC night before last and decided to push on but I guess I am just disappointed in how unlike my plans this whole process is. We were so naieve coming in. We though we would put some sperm in and *BAM* baby. We knew it would have to be well planned timing wise but we had no idea how long and hard the process can seem. Starting next month we will be going to the doc to start testing. I think the first item on our OB/Gyn's list is an HSG. I'll start making calls and appointments on Monday so that we can keep on keepin on. I hope all is well. The thread has been quiet. Baby dust all around.

I know how you feel I never thought it would take this long...


----------



## ebelle

Hey ladies, I know it seems hard, but do try to keep the faith. we tried for 16 months, including doing overseas iui and multiple inseminations every cycle. Each month when AF came, it was always heart breaking. Cannot tell you how many times I cried over it.

But when it happens, it is truly worth the wait. And trust me, it will happen :)


----------



## adroplet

Leah and J&K, I can't belive it is taking this long either, I would have started earlier had I known.
I had my lap and dye on Tues, I'm still sore. Took out endo and fibroids, tubes are clear.

wanna see pics, not for the weak!:

Spoiler


A day before the lap, my gyno tells me that I tested positive for thyroid antibodies, so I may have Hasimoto's.......great:growlmad:, something else!
I have an appt next week with my pcp to hopefully have more tests done. 
Anyway, my partner and I are feeling positive, trying to stay positive. Hoping to get the thyroid issue resolved so we can get our bfp.


----------



## ebelle

Adroplet, I had fibroids surgery in April 2010. They were the mainreason why we decided to start getting earlier as my doc found adenomyosis and felt that my fibroids had a high chance of recurrence with in 5 years. 

Wee could only start trying a year later as the surgery made me stop ovulation. And it still took us 16 months to get the bfp.

I hope your doc its very helpful and can guide you through this. Baby dust to you!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies.... 11dpo and all is well. LOL! We have decided to hold off on testing until next Sunday if AF hasn't shown by then. Our original plan was to test tomorrow but we've decided that early testing just isn't as awesome as it used to be. It is expensive and that is often times money spent on disappointment. I would rather wait until there is a reason to test from here on out. Plus all of the BFNs are depressing. In happier news: our temp perked back up this morning. I thought when there was that tiny drop yesterday that it was the beginning of the end so seeing it back up this morning made me very happy. I hope all is well and buckets of baby dust all around.


----------



## MummyPony

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies.... 11dpo and all is well. LOL! We have decided to hold off on testing until next Sunday if AF hasn't shown by then. Our original plan was to test tomorrow but we've decided that early testing just isn't as awesome as it used to be. It is expensive and that is often times money spent on disappointment. I would rather wait until there is a reason to test from here on out. Plus all of the BFNs are depressing. In happier news: our temp perked back up this morning. I thought when there was that tiny drop yesterday that it was the beginning of the end so seeing it back up this morning made me very happy. I hope all is well and buckets of baby dust all around.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ebelle

baby dust to you Leah!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Leah!

Just back from doc. I have PCOS :-( but he's prescribed metformin... So let's see how we go on


----------



## LeahMSta

Metformin can be a bit rough to start. Just a heads up that the side effects may seem misserable but give it a week or 2 and everything will balance out. I don't know if this matters to you or not but I know when I started taking it, I found weight loss was much easier too. Sorry to hear about the diagnosis but at least you know what you are up against now.:hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

That's really helpful Leah - thank you 

I heard it can be good for fertility too. So let's see!


----------



## JandK

I bought the sperm for this month and thought..."This TTC would be a lot less stressful if we werent paying $500 a month for sperm." That lead me to put an ad on craigslist. I got about 15 to 20 emails in less than an hour and a half. Then I got flagged and Craigslist deleted it. But I think I may have a possible donor. He is stopping by tonight so we can meet him. It is a scary adventure to ask for sperm donors on Craigslist cuz you just dont know what your gonna get. Here are some examples so you guys can have a laugh today:

"Are you sure it wouldnt work better if I just put the head in?"
"So do you want it in a cup or do you want to be breaded?
"I think this would work better with penetration. Dont worry I cum fast"

LMAO


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

JandK said:


> I bought the sperm for this month and thought..."This TTC would be a lot less stressful if we werent paying $500 a month for sperm." That lead me to put an ad on craigslist. I got about 15 to 20 emails in less than an hour and a half. Then I got flagged and Craigslist deleted it. But I think I may have a possible donor. He is stopping by tonight so we can meet him. It is a scary adventure to ask for sperm donors on Craigslist cuz you just dont know what your gonna get. Here are some examples so you guys can have a laugh today:
> 
> "Are you sure it wouldnt work better if I just put the head in?"
> "So do you want it in a cup or do you want to be breaded?
> "I think this would work better with penetration. Dont worry I cum fast"
> 
> LMAO

GROSS!! can you believe the things that people are willing to ask? 
We had looked into using the free donor registry at one point (my wife and I are both teachers, so needless to say not a lot of extra cash lying around each month for buying sperm). Every time I looked though, the people that popped up in our area totally creeped me out. There have to be some good people out there though that want to help someone out without going to a sperm bank. Good luck, I really hope it works out for you. Free is totally the way to go if you have the chance.


----------



## MummyPony

Ours was free, we were lucky to have someone recommended and although a bit weird/awkward he's been gret and totally respected our wish for no contact at all


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> I bought the sperm for this month and thought..."This TTC would be a lot less stressful if we werent paying $500 a month for sperm." That lead me to put an ad on craigslist. I got about 15 to 20 emails in less than an hour and a half. Then I got flagged and Craigslist deleted it. But I think I may have a possible donor. He is stopping by tonight so we can meet him. It is a scary adventure to ask for sperm donors on Craigslist cuz you just dont know what your gonna get. Here are some examples so you guys can have a laugh today:
> 
> "Are you sure it wouldnt work better if I just put the head in?"
> "So do you want it in a cup or do you want to be breaded?
> "I think this would work better with penetration. Dont worry I cum fast"
> 
> LMAO

That is hysterical!! I know it can feel like you are spending all of your $$ on swimmers. Ours was over $600 per vial and we used 2 vials a month when we were trying at home. We finally broke down and used a fertility specialist since it ended up costing about the same per month. I hope you get your BFP this month and dont have to worry about finding a new one.


----------



## ebelle

I would just like to share my experience in donor searching. My partner and I actually wrote a personal email appeal and sent it out to all our gay and lesbians friends in the community, asking them to forward our email to anyone they knew who might be interested. I've listed a copy of an email here just for reference:

************************************************
Hello friends,

For those of you who know myself and/or my partner, you will know that we are planning to have children in the near future.

The time has come when we are preparing to interview possible sperm donors. We are hoping that our friends can help us by referring any persons whom they know might be interested in being a sperm donor.

The basic requirements we have are as follows:

1) Gay male
2) Between the age of 25 to 45
3) No significant health problems
4) No immediate family history of diabetes, cancer or heart disease
5) Not seeking co-parenting rights
6) Open to the idea of having a fulfilling relationship as a "favourite uncle" with the child/children

If you are interested or have friends who may be interested in being a sperm donor to us, we would appreciate if you could forward this email to them or get them to email us at <[email protected]>

Your help in discreetly spreading the word is much appreciated.

*************************************

With this email, we got 3 genuinely interested potential donors and met each of them before narrowing down to the donor we eventually used. I'm not sure if anyone else would consider doing something like this? Our requirements were a bit more specific as my family has a history of cancer etc so we wanted to go with someone who didn't have that. 

Oh and have to add that after the face to face meetings, we also requested our potential donors to do sperm analysis tests and undergo HIV testing.

Hope this helps any of you who may be looking for a donor and are trying to find a better way.


----------



## ebelle

Oh, I forgot to add that we ended up drafting a contract with our donor and paid him for his time (a token sum) for each donation he made. Our journey ended up taking us 16 months, with sometimes 3-4 donations each month, but we persevered and finally have a bump to show for it :)


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 guys. I figured it was coming after the temp drop. I guess I will call and start scheduling appointments to get some more testing done. We are disappointed of course but we are also ready to trudge ahead and do whatever it takes. Hopefully we will get good news and all will be well. Meanwhile...we are going to continue with a later start smep-ish plan for this cycle and hope for the best.


----------



## adroplet

ebelle said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that we ended up drafting a contract with our donor and paid him for his time (a token sum) for each donation he made. Our journey ended up taking us 16 months, with sometimes 3-4 donations each month, but we persevered and finally have a bump to show for it :)

Great idea *ebelle*!:thumbup:
I too had a donor (friend) who was helping us out. We did have him fully tested at a fertility clinic but we didn't write up a contract since they are no good anyway, at least here in CA - biological dads have rights (asking for them or not) unless you go through the donor bank, have it tested, have it quarantined and have them sign release papers through the bank....BS, exactly! Or if after the baby is born he legally gives up ALL rights and that allows for second parent adoption. Soooo, after 3 months of using him and no bfp, we just decided to stick with the bank and avoid any potential mess in the future.

But definitely YES, please have them tested for HIV and complete semen analysis. The last thing you need is to contract any disease and pass it on to the baby. good luck *JandK*!

My mess, I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's yesterday... this further explains my infertility issues. I am to go in for further testing next week to determine the treatment plan. Hopefully this is the missing piece of my puzzle.


----------



## adroplet

I thought I would get an appt for endocrinology next week......it's now more like November.:growlmad:
I just hate the wait and don't want to waste more time.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm getting donations next week... 

Just started metformin though and i feel like HELL. Hoping it will only affect our chances in a positive way


----------



## LeahMSta

I am so sorry. I remember that first week feeling like I would never see the world outside my restroom. I promise it does get better. Think of it as a warm up exercise for the first tri.


----------



## laurac1988

Haha yeah. Doesn't help that I'm on nights...


----------



## MummyPony

Wowee we're 40% done according to my ticker! Time is going quickly! Can't wait to meet out wiggly one :)

Good luck to you ladies TTC this month über baby dust for you xxx


----------



## adroplet

laurac1988 said:


> I'm getting donations next week...
> 
> Just started metformin though and i feel like HELL. Hoping it will only affect our chances in a positive way

Wow, sorry about that. I can't imagine being sick for more than a day. It will be worth it though...a little cuddly one.


----------



## krysb

hey, i'm krys. my partner had our first baby on july 22. today is cd1 for me on my first month trying to conceive #2 :winkwink: irish twins would be so great!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats on number 1 Hun and fx for a quick bfp 

I got +opk today so starting donations tomorrow


----------



## LeahMSta

Well folks, Just like that it seems we are back in the donation groove. we are doing another cycle of SMEP so we start donations on Wednesday. DW had a tiny meltdown about how frustrated she is with her body and how sad it makes her to have to start fertility testing/treatment. Thankfully (or not depending on how you look at it) the next appointment available wasn't until November since we waited til the last minute so she gets a bonus month of TTC without medical intervention. Hopefully she is feeling that it is an opportunity and not more pressure. 

Laura: Is your tummy starting to adjust to the Metformin yet? GL with donations this month. I hope this is your cycle for a BFP!


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> Well folks, Just like that it seems we are back in the donation groove. we are doing another cycle of SMEP so we start donations on Wednesday. DW had a tiny meltdown about how frustrated she is with her body and how sad it makes her to have to start fertility testing/treatment. Thankfully (or not depending on how you look at it) the next appointment available wasn't until November since we waited til the last minute so she gets a bonus month of TTC without medical intervention. Hopefully she is feeling that it is an opportunity and not more pressure.
> 
> Laura: Is your tummy starting to adjust to the Metformin yet? GL with donations this month. I hope this is your cycle for a BFP!

Leah how many months have you been trying?. I did my 6th insemination on Saturday and I am feeling the same way as your wife..


----------



## laurac1988

I feel for you and your dpnhun, it is frustrating. But fx this is your cycle - nothing to make the body work like threats of treatment! Haha.

I got my positive opk yesterday, then it was STUPIDLY positive this morning (test line way darker than control) and still equal lines this evening so it looks like it's starting to fade out ambit. Had a donation this mornning so I think, for once, our timing was spot on

Oh and with regards to the Metformin... It's getting there. I still have ridiculous cramps, but I don't know whether they are now of related rather than Metformin. They feel different


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well folks, Just like that it seems we are back in the donation groove. we are doing another cycle of SMEP so we start donations on Wednesday. DW had a tiny meltdown about how frustrated she is with her body and how sad it makes her to have to start fertility testing/treatment. Thankfully (or not depending on how you look at it) the next appointment available wasn't until November since we waited til the last minute so she gets a bonus month of TTC without medical intervention. Hopefully she is feeling that it is an opportunity and not more pressure.
> 
> Laura: Is your tummy starting to adjust to the Metformin yet? GL with donations this month. I hope this is your cycle for a BFP!
> 
> Leah how many months have you been trying?. I did my 6th insemination on Saturday and I am feeling the same way as your wife..Click to expand...

This is our 7th month of trying so we are just 1 cycle ahead of you. We know that it can take time and that any cycle could be the ONE but DW is worried that we are both broken. It makes me sad for her. I just hope the threat of medical intervention kicks this into high gear. LOL!

Laura: Congrats on the awesome timing! Get that eggy! :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

The thing with medical intervention is that they might find a problem that is really easy to solve - so really it's a positive thing


----------



## LeahMSta

laurac1988 said:


> The thing with medical intervention is that they might find a problem that is really easy to solve - so really it's a positive thing

:thumbup: This is precisely the advice I have been giving her. She just seems a bit preoccupied with the what ifs to focus on logic quite yet. :haha:


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> The thing with medical intervention is that they might find a problem that is really easy to solve - so really it's a positive thing
> 
> :thumbup: This is precisely the advice I have been giving her. She just seems a bit preoccupied with the what ifs to focus on logic quite yet. :haha:Click to expand...

I agree. Had I not insisted on a lap and further thyroid testing i would not have known about my endo or Hashi's...and both affect fertility. I was just confirmed with Hashi's last week but will not be seeing the specialist until Nov - just like Leah. 
So my thyroid is out of whack, WHAT IF a simple daily tablet could regulate that and my fertility...

Good luck Leah!


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Hello All!!! I am mildy freaking out! Can anyone else see this?? I'm not sure how to include a photo, so I am trying to attach it. I'm 9DO right now. It is still super early I know, so I inverted the photo hoping you could see it better. Is this for real??? I don't want to ask my wife because I don't want to get her hopes up.
 



Attached Files:







20121001_151041.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JandK

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Hello All!!! I am mildy freaking out! Can anyone else see this?? I'm not sure how to include a photo, so I am trying to attach it. I'm 9DO right now. It is still super early I know, so I inverted the photo hoping you could see it better. Is this for real??? I don't want to ask my wife because I don't want to get her hopes up.

It looks positive to me....fxd


----------



## adroplet

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Hello All!!! I am mildy freaking out! Can anyone else see this?? I'm not sure how to include a photo, so I am trying to attach it. I'm 9DO right now. It is still super early I know, so I inverted the photo hoping you could see it better. Is this for real??? I don't want to ask my wife because I don't want to get her hopes up.

I SEE IT !!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## KelleyNJen

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Hello All!!! I am mildy freaking out! Can anyone else see this?? I'm not sure how to include a photo, so I am trying to attach it. I'm 9DO right now. It is still super early I know, so I inverted the photo hoping you could see it better. Is this for real??? I don't want to ask my wife because I don't want to get her hopes up.

I see it, I see it! Our first was super light too! Test again tomorrow morning and see if it gets darker :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I see it too, how exciting!


----------



## ebelle

PhotoGirlKC said:


> Hello All!!! I am mildy freaking out! Can anyone else see this?? I'm not sure how to include a photo, so I am trying to attach it. I'm 9DO right now. It is still super early I know, so I inverted the photo hoping you could see it better. Is this for real??? I don't want to ask my wife because I don't want to get her hopes up.

Yup, I see it too... looks like what mine did on 10 DPO... good luck and hope this is it!


----------



## ebelle

JandK, LeahMSta:

I just want to share that I know as the months roll by and you try every cycle, it can get tiring and frustrating. Don't give up yet. I have been in your shoes and many times felt like it was never going to happen. I really wanted to give up sometimes, especially the months when my period was late and yet got continuous negatives. I cried so much! However, we persevered and it paid off.

I do agree with everyone else that medical intervention may be a good thing. If we had not gone to try IUI and get checked, I would never have found out that clomid had made my uterine lining so thin it wasn't suitable for implantation. 2 months off clomid and I got my :bfp: It was such a small and simple fix, but it took us over a year to realise it.

sending both of you lots of baby dust and hoping it will happen for you soon.


----------



## ebelle

Laura: congrats on great timing! hoping this month is it for you :)


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so too, annoyingly this mornings opk is still positive


----------



## ebelle

that's not a bad thing. Just keep with the donations. Better to be positive than to have missed the ovulation window!


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly. Our donor said he will do another tomorrow if necessary, but it is fading slightly so I don't think will be pos tomorrow

Uk magazine diva recently did an article about when Is the best time to tell a child that they're donor conceived. Dp and I were featured 

Here's us in diva magazine

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_767202272aa326c0dad40ca932015a49.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_3b735f5f676d000b0c7c99356afb979e.jpg


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

I guess it must be true... :bfp:!!! I woke up on Monday not planning on testing, but I had a terrible burning pain in my stomach. I was kind of just feeling sick to my stomach so I thought I might as well check..... aaagh!!! I am so nervous that it isn't for real or that since it is so early that it will be a chemical. I guess it is just time to wait and see. Anyone know when you can quit worrying about it being a chemical? This is my first bfp so I'm kind of clueless about what to do now. I'm about to surprise my wife. She has no idea that I have even tested yet since I am only 10dpo right now. <3<3<3
 



Attached Files:







20121002_162110-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh congrats xxxx

H&H 9 months xx


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

Hopefully this will be your month too! Fxd


----------



## adroplet

PhotoGirlKC said:


> I guess it must be true... :bfp:!!! I woke up on Monday not planning on testing, but I had a terrible burning pain in my stomach. I was kind of just feeling sick to my stomach so I thought I might as well check..... aaagh!!! I am so nervous that it isn't for real or that since it is so early that it will be a chemical. I guess it is just time to wait and see. Anyone know when you can quit worrying about it being a chemical? This is my first bfp so I'm kind of clueless about what to do now. I'm about to surprise my wife. She has no idea that I have even tested yet since I am only 10dpo right now. <3<3<3

beautiful....CONGRATULATIONS!!!:yipee:


----------



## laurac1988

Well ladies... My opk is now negative 

Hopefully ovulation on our second wedding anniversary today will bring us a beautiful June bubs 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_0b8ecc43b8891c2f0da32f84b31cbe07.jpg


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats PhotoGirlKC!!! That is a no question about it BFP!!! I can't wait to hear how you decide to tell your wife!

Laura, I hope you get an anniversary bub!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so too. Would be great after the last few months we have had


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

LeahMSta said:


> Congrats PhotoGirlKC!!! That is a no question about it BFP!!! I can't wait to hear how you decide to tell your wife!
> 
> Laura, I hope you get an anniversary bub!


I found this card that had a drawing of a woman on it (like the bathroom sign woman, nothing fancy) that had a drawing of a baby in the belly and on the top it read "Holy Shit!" I thought it was completely appropriate... so, when she got home, I was showing her cards that I got for other occasions and pretended this one was for a coworkers baby shower. She opened it and inside it said I guess we must have done something right... baby C-R is due on June 15, 2013. Congratulations Momma!

She was stunned. I could tell that she was in a total state of shock. I'm still not sure if it has sunk in for her (or me for that matter). 

Oh yeah, and one really dorky thing I did... I wrapped a bow around a box of tampons and gave it to her as a little joke about hoping she is the only one who needs them for a while. Super cheesy.


----------



## MummyPony

So sweet!!! Congratulations :)


----------



## adroplet

Photogirl - I love how you let her know. She'll keep that card as a reminder.

On another note, I just found out that my sister just had a miscarriage. She didn't even know she was prego. She has 2 kids, 4yr and 18mos. She has strong coffee daily and continues to nurse the little one. Her period was late. I mentioned to her that she just may be prego and she waved it off as PCOS symptom. Didn't take a pregnancy test. She then drank some herbal teas to help period along. Days later miscarried. I was so upset his morning, i can't believe how irresponsible and careless she is....and this is not the first time. Just makes me mad at how it's not a big deal to her, and I can't get just one bfp!


----------



## JandK

Well Im starting to believe I didnt ovulate this month. I thought I had all the symptoms but I havent been temping. I had a high soft cervix, plenty of ewcm, and a positive OPK. So I have taken my temperature the last couple of days and my temps have been low. 96.5, 96.7. When I was temping earlier this year my temps in the luteal phase were above 97.0. I dont know what to think. Maybe Im just overthinking everything. TTC has made me obsessive and crazy


----------



## laurac1988

My stupid opk is close to positive again :-(


----------



## PhotoGirlKC

JandK said:


> Well Im starting to believe I didnt ovulate this month. I thought I had all the symptoms but I havent been temping. I had a high soft cervix, plenty of ewcm, and a positive OPK. So I have taken my temperature the last couple of days and my temps have been low. 96.5, 96.7. When I was temping earlier this year my temps in the luteal phase were above 97.0. I dont know what to think. Maybe Im just overthinking everything. TTC has made me obsessive and crazy

Have you been temping earlier in the morning or at the same time as before?


----------



## JandK

PhotoGirlKC said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Well Im starting to believe I didnt ovulate this month. I thought I had all the symptoms but I havent been temping. I had a high soft cervix, plenty of ewcm, and a positive OPK. So I have taken my temperature the last couple of days and my temps have been low. 96.5, 96.7. When I was temping earlier this year my temps in the luteal phase were above 97.0. I dont know what to think. Maybe Im just overthinking everything. TTC has made me obsessive and crazy
> 
> Have you been temping earlier in the morning or at the same time as before?Click to expand...

same time as before...


----------



## laurac1988

My 4dpo roundup - also posted on my blog

I slept like a baby last night, which was incredibly therapeutic. The night before I'd had an awful amount of trouble sleeping, so it was nice to get a full night. I did wake up snuggled up next to the dog's bum... But hey... Not everything in life is perfect!

Today I cried at a call at work. Now, in my job I take a lot of sad calls about a lot of sad things, but it is VERY rare that I cry. In fact, I don't think I've ever cried at a call before in a year of doing my job. Today that changed. Obviously I can't say what the call was, but I will just say no one was critically ill, and no one died. I was blubbing like a baby.

I thought this morning that the sore boobs had disappeared, but as soon as I started walking to the train it started again and hasn't shifted. Earlier on it was so painful that I sought out some paracetamol at work. I tell you one thing - that was an amusing conversation with one of my male colleagues. "Do you have any paracetamol?" "yeah. Do you have a headache?" "umm... Yes." the alternative answer being "no... My boobs hurt like fury and I can't take it." imagine the embarrassed face - haha! Took the paracetamol, was fine for a few hours, but now that has worn off I'm back in massive, sore, boulder boobs land.

The stomach cramps are still present, but not as harsh as yesterday. Yesterdays cramps were a bloody nightmare! By pleased to say they're not as bad today. Yippee!

I've been googling (BAD laura! BAD!) even though we all know that Dr Google should be struck off as he's the worst doctor in the world, but I found plenty of people who had very sore, swollen breasts at 3dpo/4dpo *and got their bfp. Then again, there are also many people who didn't! As with most things TTC related, it's a wait and see game!

I'm determined to wait until after af is due to test - not sure how successful that will be. She's due 12/10 if my luteal phase is still ten days and I ovulated on the 2nd. This could be amazing, because it would mean I ovulated on Amy and my anniversary, but it would also mean if I tested on the 12th and it was a BFP, that I had got my BFP on my sister's birthday. AND... To top everything off... The baby would be due on my OTHER sister's birthday!


Now if THAT isn't meant to be, I don't know what is. Come on little anniversary eggy!*

Please note guys and gals that my symptom spotting is just for fun


----------



## JandK

Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...


----------



## MummyPony

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## laurac1988

7dpo for me and I feel like I'm out. Boobs are still a little sore and so big they're making my upper back hurt, but other than that I'm just cramping like af is coming and feeling really down and weepy :-(. Saw a 14 year old showing off her scan pics on the bus earlier and had a little cry when I got home. When is it my turn?

Sorry girls. Bit of a downer today. Just feel really shitty


----------



## JandK

I know how you feel Laura. Im not having symptoms and I feel like AF is coming. Everywhere I look there are babies and pregnant women....It seems like teenagers and homeless people are having all the babies even though I know its not true....


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> I know how you feel Laura. Im not having symptoms and I feel like AF is coming. Everywhere I look there are babies and pregnant women....It seems like teenagers and homeless people are having all the babies even though I know its not true....

Good luck, you're not out yet.:dust:


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...

Hey J and K

I feel you! We were on our last try when we got our BFP, hopefully this will work for you too!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

I am here because I just need some emotional support. We went in for an early 5 week scan and although we all seen the little bubble the tech wouldn't even confirm that there was a sac. We then went back a week later for a 6 week scan and says now she will confirm the sac but she claims she didn't see anything other than the sac :( The other tech in the office who was present as well pointed out something and said isn't that it? She was referring to a little rice looking object. The first tech would not confirm the little rice, and she said that sac is measuring a few days younger but she is going to diagnose it as a blighted ovum! How dare she just shoot down our hopes so suddenly!! I have scoured the internet for information and found both good and bad. I just hope that when we go back in three weeks we will see a little heartbeat on the screen.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh Hun sorry to hear that - and does sound very callous of her! I'm hoping that when you go back there's a little flickery heartbeat jumping away in there for you xxxxx

As for me - wiped just now and shed loads of mucus... And a streak of pink blood. Holy crap this actually could be it


----------



## JandK

Im cd25. Last month it only went 26 days and the longest its went is 29 days. So needless to say Im like a dog with its ears straight up on high alert looking for that bitch AF. No sign of her yet but she still has time to show up. I hope she visits a promiscious teenager and leaves me alone this month...


----------



## ebelle

LesCoupleTTC said:


> I am here because I just need some emotional support. We went in for an early 5 week scan and although we all seen the little bubble the tech wouldn't even confirm that there was a sac. We then went back a week later for a 6 week scan and says now she will confirm the sac but she claims she didn't see anything other than the sac :( The other tech in the office who was present as well pointed out something and said isn't that it? She was referring to a little rice looking object. The first tech would not confirm the little rice, and she said that sac is measuring a few days younger but she is going to diagnose it as a blighted ovum! How dare she just shoot down our hopes so suddenly!! I have scoured the internet for information and found both good and bad. I just hope that when we go back in three weeks we will see a little heartbeat on the screen.

Just wanted to share that when we first went in for scan, they couldn't see anything either. After that, they saw a sac but v could not see anything in it. We went back 2 Weeks later at 8 weeks and saw the heartbeat.so don't worry, I an sure everything is fine.


----------



## ebelle

laurac1988 said:


> Oh Hun sorry to hear that - and does sound very callous of her! I'm hoping that when you go back there's a little flickery heartbeat jumping away in there for you xxxxx
> 
> As for me - wiped just now and shed loads of mucus... And a streak of pink blood. Holy crap this actually could be it

Congrats Laura, keeping my fingerscrossed for you :)


----------



## ebelle

JandK said:


> Im cd25. Last month it only went 26 days and the longest its went is 29 days. So needless to say Im like a dog with its ears straight up on high alert looking for that bitch AF. No sign of her yet but she still has time to show up. I hope she visits a promiscious teenager and leaves me alone this month...

Hoping that aF visits someone else and you get your bfp. I know this is crunch time, so fingers crossed!


----------



## KelleyNJen

LesCoupleTTC said:


> I am here because I just need some emotional support. We went in for an early 5 week scan and although we all seen the little bubble the tech wouldn't even confirm that there was a sac. We then went back a week later for a 6 week scan and says now she will confirm the sac but she claims she didn't see anything other than the sac :( The other tech in the office who was present as well pointed out something and said isn't that it? She was referring to a little rice looking object. The first tech would not confirm the little rice, and she said that sac is measuring a few days younger but she is going to diagnose it as a blighted ovum! How dare she just shoot down our hopes so suddenly!! I have scoured the internet for information and found both good and bad. I just hope that when we go back in three weeks we will see a little heartbeat on the screen.

Don't let that tech get you down!! She is very unprofessional and insensitive. We went through a fertility specialist and he would not even look until 9 weeksfor exactly that reason. Just keep the faith and hold onto hope. Try not to stress too much. Everything is going to be fine! Will be sending up a prayer for you.


----------



## LeahMSta

Kelley said it far better than I ever could. I am in total agreement though. Just breathe and have faith. We are here if you need to vent or really for anything you need LesCoupleTTC!

Laura, This sounds so promising! I actually sqealed for you. Thank god I am working from home or folks might think I'm weird. Could you imagine that conversation?

Me : Eek!!!
Co Worker: WHat?!?!? WHat happened?!?!?
Me: My friend, well this lady that I know, ummmmm....a poster on a thread I'm on online, had blood in her cervical mucus.
Co worker: blinks and walks away.

:rofl:


----------



## MummyPony

Hahaha Leah that's funny!!!


----------



## laurac1988

LeahMSta said:


> Kelley said it far better than I ever could. I am in total agreement though. Just breathe and have faith. We are here if you need to vent or really for anything you need LesCoupleTTC!
> 
> Laura, This sounds so promising! I actually sqealed for you. Thank god I am working from home or folks might think I'm weird. Could you imagine that conversation?
> 
> Me : Eek!!!
> Co Worker: WHat?!?!? WHat happened?!?!?
> Me: My friend, well this lady that I know, ummmmm....a poster on a thread I'm on online, had blood in her cervical mucus.
> Co worker: blinks and walks away.
> 
> :rofl:

Haha this really made me giggle! Fx xxxx


----------



## JandK

:bfn:...I cant describe how I feel. But in one word I would say BROKEN...


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Hun xxxxx


Af came yesterday for me. Was very disappointed at the time, but it was my first month on Metformin, which seems to have shortened my cycles from 36 days to 32... Fingers crossed it can get me down to 28 and lengthen my luteal phase too! Starting b50 complex again from today... 

Almost sure I ovulated this month because of seriously sore boobs. I also have a feeling there may have been a conception - just felt stupidly different to any other month. Not going to think of it as a chemical... But I have a feeling.

Right! On to next month!


----------



## marieee

Hi.

My partner and I have finally started the process of TTC (we've been talking about it for years now). Last cycle we did an IUI with frozen donor sperm and got a BFN. The more I read, the more I realize this process may take much longer than expected... My Dr. prescribed clomid 50mg even though I ovulated. Is this just going to ensure ovulation?? 

I'm already done with the 5 days of clomid and haven't felt any side effects. Do they come with ovulation or when on the meds? I really hope it works this time because I'm a teacher and will have to wait until next year to try again :cry: 

Just wanted to reach out to other lesbian couples going through this process. None of our friends are at this phase yet!


----------



## KelleyNJen

marieee said:


> Hi.
> 
> My partner and I have finally started the process of TTC (we've been talking about it for years now). Last cycle we did an IUI with frozen donor sperm and got a BFN. The more I read, the more I realize this process may take much longer than expected... My Dr. prescribed clomid 50mg even though I ovulated. Is this just going to ensure ovulation??
> 
> I'm already done with the 5 days of clomid and haven't felt any side effects. Do they come with ovulation or when on the meds? I really hope it works this time because I'm a teacher and will have to wait until next year to try again :cry:
> 
> Just wanted to reach out to other lesbian couples going through this process. None of our friends are at this phase yet!

Hi and Welcome!!!

Usually the side effects happen when you are taking it. Clomid does not make you ovulate it either makes more eggs mature or makes one egg mature more depending on when you take it. Generally days 3-7 create more and 5-9 creates one good one. My Wife used clomid for 2 months and we got our BFP in the second month. We also used an HCG shot to ensure the timing of ovulation. With frozen sperm, timing is everything!!! Feel free to ask as many questions as you like, that is why we are all here.


----------



## tezelle

hiiiii,

Im very new to this, was wondering if anyone could give me any help on how we find out our best options to start the process of TTC as we know what we want just not how to get it. Just dont seem very good and searching for answers or understanding a lot of the long words we come across. Feeling like this will never happn and in depserate need of a little guidance


thanks :)


----------



## kezza78

tezelle said:


> hiiiii,
> 
> Im very new to this, was wondering if anyone could give me any help on how we find out our best options to start the process of TTC as we know what we want just not how to get it. Just dont seem very good and searching for answers or understanding a lot of the long words we come across. Feeling like this will never happn and in depserate need of a little guidance
> 
> 
> thanks :)

What do you want to know? There are numerous ways to go about it, had you got a particular method in mind? It is very daunting when you first start out so don't be shy ask anything you want xx


----------



## tezelle

> What do you want to know? There are numerous ways to go about it, had you got a particular method in mind? It is very daunting when you first start out so don't be shy ask anything you want xx

thanks for replying, we have spoken about everything we want and dont want. We'd like a home insemination from an anonymous donor who will have no contact as we both want to be on the birth certificate, and also are very passionate that we bring our chld up together as a family. we are unsure where we would find a donor as we have no male friends that could help us out and also want to make sure we go about it the right way and the safest. sites we have looked on have said that it is unlikely to be able to do anything like this until we are 'married', which we want but not yet, one hurdle at a time :). if you could give us any help that would be brilliant!!!! :D 

Thank u :)


----------



## kezza78

The only way to both be on the birth certificate without being in a civil partnership is to go through a clinic. However your partner can choice to adopt the child after they are born but this is a very lengthy process. Sorry if this isn't want you wanted to hear. xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow...this thread has been really quiet. Are we the only ones currently in the 2ww? We are 7dpo and cautiously hopeful. DW is really wanting this to be our cycle. She would really prefer to not have medical intervention and has an appointment set for November to start additional testing. I think she is feeling a bit of pressure because she is 34. I am just doing my best to make our house extra "homey". I am cooking/baking all the time to fill the house with delicious smells and I make sure that when she gets home from work she has as little to do as possible. I jokingly said that I was going to make so much delicious food that she would have the tasties endometrium on the planet and our little one would have no choice but to stick around. I guess we'll know if that worked in about 6 days. :)


----------



## MummyPony

Sending sticky baby dust your way xx


----------



## adroplet

LEAH - :dust::dust: stick, stick, stick!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Quick update for anyone who is interested. We end up having to go to the ER (since the doctors office was closed and would be all weekend) because she wiped and there was some pink. Not a lot at all, but because we are on pins and needles anything out the ordinary is suspect! Anywho they confirmed that there is a fetus and not a blighted ovum, the only thing is that the baby is measuring a little smaller than what it should be, and the heartbeat is slow. She said it could be because the heat has just begun to beat, so we are scheduled for another ultrasound today. Hopefully we will see a strong heartbeat on that screen today! Thanks to everyone for all the kind words that have been offered to us. You guys are awesome!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Hun xxx


----------



## JandK

fx for you LescoupleTTC. Glad to hear there is a baby and a heartbeat...


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Yeah we are super happy to even know that there is a heartbeat! :thumbup: Hopefully our little bean will continue to stick!


----------



## LeahMSta

LesCouple, I hope you have the super stickiest little nugget in there. I am so glad to hear that the heart beat was there and I hope it is even stronger today as your little one grows. 

cd1 for us. Turns out that the way our cycle and appointment with the OB goes, we will still be doing home AI though next cycle and then will test and schedule cycle begging date for HSG and ultrasound. DW is a tad inconsolable about it all. I know that part of it is hormones/pms but I know her heart is hurt to. I just hope that we get super lucky next cycle and get our BFP before she has to undergo all of the testing.


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> LesCouple, I hope you have the super stickiest little nugget in there. I am so glad to hear that the heart beat was there and I hope it is even stronger today as your little one grows.
> 
> cd1 for us. Turns out that the way our cycle and appointment with the OB goes, we will still be doing home AI though next cycle and then will test and schedule cycle begging date for HSG and ultrasound. DW is a tad inconsolable about it all. I know that part of it is hormones/pms but I know her heart is hurt to. I just hope that we get super lucky next cycle and get our BFP before she has to undergo all of the testing.

It is probably all the waiting around for the testing that is making her more anxious. I hope it's a bfp for this cycle and there will be no need for it. 

and if there is a need....there is nothing to be afraid of. It is better to know.
I welcomed all the testing, probing, surgeries. I wanted to know what the hell was up with my body and wanted it fixed asap.


----------



## ebelle

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Yeah we are super happy to even know that there is a heartbeat! :thumbup: Hopefully our little bean will continue to stick!

Once a heartbeat is present, mc chances drop to below 5% so praying that this is your sticky sticky bean :) Congrats!


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Unfortunately our little bean did not make it. They couldn't find a heartbeat at all :(


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry ladies xxxx


----------



## JandK

Im very sorry to hear that xxxx


----------



## MummyPony

Oh ladies I'm so sorry :(


----------



## adroplet

I'm so sorry.


----------



## KelleyNJen

:cry: I am so sorry girls


----------



## JandK

I havent temped in a few months but I thought after 3 high temps that FF would give me some crosshairs. But not yet I guess. This is our first month using fresh donor sperm and a softcup.


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## LeahMSta

LesCoupleTTC, I am so very sorry for your loss. 

JandK, good luck!!!

Laura, Good to see you back. 

6 days until we start insems here. Just waiting out the days. Feeling a little guilty for DW having to feel so miserable. Her IBS is acting up because she can't take her meds when TTC. I feel like she is miserable while trying to give us a family because I can't. It's an emotional month as this will be our last chance before the Dr gets involved. I just hope that thi scan be our month so that we can skip all of the hoopla.


----------



## JandK

Good luck LeahMsta


----------



## adroplet

J & K - I'm so excited for you ladies!:thumbup: Fresh ones live longer inside your tubes so your fertilization chances are greater even if you don't insem on the exact day of ovulation.:dust:

Leah - Just a question regarding the IBS...what symptoms does she have and what does she take for it?


----------



## laurac1988

Temp is really low today. Think it might be ov day... Donation in couple of hours


----------



## MummyPony

laurac1988 said:


> Temp is really low today. Think it might be ov day... Donation in couple of hours

We found the clearblue fertility monitor to be excellent in determining ovulation, might be worth giving it a go so you're certain it is ovulation?


----------



## laurac1988

Clearblue monitor doesn't work for me because of my PCOS. Just says "high" all month haha. Temping and OPKs is the only way for me


----------



## adroplet

laurac1988 said:


> Temp is really low today. Think it might be ov day... Donation in couple of hours

good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun, everything looking good. Cervix high and open, more Ewcm than I've ever seen before. Let's do this eggy!


----------



## LeahMSta

adroplet said:


> J & K - I'm so excited for you ladies!:thumbup: Fresh ones live longer inside your tubes so your fertilization chances are greater even if you don't insem on the exact day of ovulation.:dust:
> 
> Leah - Just a question regarding the IBS...what symptoms does she have and what does she take for it?

She has a great problem after she eats she either gets :sick: or has to run to :loo: she has intestinal cramping and pain. She was taking amitriptyline and colestepol to treat and it was working magic for her for the first time in years. The idea of eating didn't sound like torture. However, when we started TTC the Doc took her off of the amitriptyline straight away and then we discovered that the cholestopol was not safe either. Now she is totally unmedicated and at the mercy of her irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> J & K - I'm so excited for you ladies!:thumbup: Fresh ones live longer inside your tubes so your fertilization chances are greater even if you don't insem on the exact day of ovulation.:dust:
> 
> Leah - Just a question regarding the IBS...what symptoms does she have and what does she take for it?
> 
> She has a great problem after she eats she either gets :sick: or has to run to :loo: she has intestinal cramping and pain. She was taking amitriptyline and colestepol to treat and it was working magic for her for the first time in years. The idea of eating didn't sound like torture. However, when we started TTC the Doc took her off of the amitriptyline straight away and then we discovered that the cholestopol was not safe either. Now she is totally unmedicated and at the mercy of her irritable bowel syndrome.Click to expand...

wow, sorry to hear that. I only ask because my md had told me I had IBS for years when in fact it was endometriosis (and a combination of Hashis). I never stuck to the meds he prescribed, they made it worse. Acupuncture helped. I've been pain free since my last lap surgery and a gluten free diet. 
Has she tried acupuncture? it may help some.


----------



## JandK

3 days until testing and no spotting yet just the same creamy discharge Ive had since ovulation. I cant help but look at my chart and think this is the beginning of the end of this cycle. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> 3 days until testing and no spotting yet just the same creamy discharge Ive had since ovulation. I cant help but look at my chart and think this is the beginning of the end of this cycle. Waiting is the hardest part.

I don't think so. Your chart looks great....just 3 more days.:dust:

As for me, I have to wait longer now. I was put on Synthroid for my Hashi's yesterday and was told by my endocrinoogist to put off TTC until my TSH came down to at least a 2.5, it is now at 3.8. I can't wait any more!!! :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

My chart is scaring me. It has never looked like this. My temp is higher than it has err been today...


----------



## adroplet

laurac1988 said:


> My chart is scaring me. It has never looked like this. My temp is higher than it has err been today...

Do you post your chart? I was gonna take a look at it.


----------



## laurac1988

If you click the ticker with the dog on it you can see. Fairly big temp drop today though :-(


----------



## JandK

Well today my temperature went back up and I still have no spotting. I am holding out hope at least for the time being....Hope is all we have on these forums anyway...


----------



## JandK

adroplet said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> 3 days until testing and no spotting yet just the same creamy discharge Ive had since ovulation. I cant help but look at my chart and think this is the beginning of the end of this cycle. Waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> I don't think so. Your chart looks great....just 3 more days.:dust:
> 
> As for me, I have to wait longer now. I was put on Synthroid for my Hashi's yesterday and was told by my endocrinoogist to put off TTC until my TSH came down to at least a 2.5, it is now at 3.8. I can't wait any more!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Well hopefully you react really well to the synthroid and when they check it in 6 weeks it will be in the normal range. keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooh fx jandk!

My temp tooko a tumble this morning. I have a short luteal phase (10 days) so not sure how much hope I have. Some serious cramps today though!

(click the dog for my chart)


----------



## JandK

Well I had hope this morning because my temperature was the highest its been all cycle, but I just went to the bathroom and Im spotting so Ive lost hope that quickly...


----------



## laurac1988

Fx it doesn't amount to anything. Might be implantation? Hopefully xx


----------



## JandK

Yes Im definitely hoping for implantation. It depends what my temperature does tomorrow and Saturday or if the spotting increases. AF is due this weekend.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed evil witch stays away


----------



## JandK

I dont know what to think of my chart. I am supposed to test tommorrow at day 28 but I dont think I will If I am still spotting. I dont think there is a reason to test when you are spotting. My chart is confusing though. High temps and spotting. Any ideas?


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK, from what I've read (and I don't consider myself and expert or anything....) spotting in early pregnancy is quite normal. I certainly hope that AF stays away and you get your BFP that you've worked so hard and waited so long for.


----------



## adroplet

Good Luck J&K!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JandK

I tested this morning and it was BFN. My period is due tomorrow morning. Still the same story higher temps and spotting. My guess is :witch: will be here in the morning. As for now I still have a slight sliver of hope until AF shows.


----------



## laurac1988

Still have everything crossed hun xxx


----------



## ebelle

Hoping for the best for you. Baby dust sent flying your way!


----------



## JandK

My period started yesterday morning right on time. Nothing to do but try again this month.


----------



## laurac1988

Mine started today Hun. Now taking a break until July


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> My period started yesterday morning right on time. Nothing to do but try again this month.

So sorry J&K and Laura. :hugs:
I'm still here waiting for my TSH to go down but still keeping track of my BBT and OPKs. Hopefuly will be trying again early January.


----------



## JandK

laurac1988 said:


> Mine started today Hun. Now taking a break until July

Sorry to hear that hun..:hugs:


----------



## mommacait1

This is our first month TTC but I've been actively stalking this board for a while now. I've read from beginning to end so it already feels like I know you guys! I am now 7dpo and counting..I (of course) have every symptom I can (sore bbs, cramping, nausea and I actually have to pee ALOT.) I know this means exactly nothing..I told my OH I wish when you inseminated a little green light or red light went off saying if it was successful or not... I've been so emotional since after I OV but it could be stress... We'll see though. I don't know when to take the test..AF is due the 19th... so maybe soon?


----------



## JandK

mommacait1 said:


> This is our first month TTC but I've been actively stalking this board for a while now. I've read from beginning to end so it already feels like I know you guys! I am now 7dpo and counting..I (of course) have every symptom I can (sore bbs, cramping, nausea and I actually have to pee ALOT.) I know this means exactly nothing..I told my OH I wish when you inseminated a little green light or red light went off saying if it was successful or not... I've been so emotional since after I OV but it could be stress... We'll see though. I don't know when to take the test..AF is due the 19th... so maybe soon?

Welcome. The only problem with symptom spotting is PMS symptoms and Pre Pregnancy symptoms are the same and they can change from cycle to cycle. Its enough to make you crazy. Good luck...dont test too soon you dont want to be needlessly upset.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommacait1

It's already to late for the too soon testing..I'm already discouraged by all the :BFN:..I'm 8dpo is it still too soon? It says 6 days before your period but most people don't get them until day 9/10 If this cycle doesn't do it..I'm not even going to think about POAS until I miss AF


----------



## MummyPony

We got a positive at 8DPO but most don't get it until later and some even like 15-16DPO


----------



## jaynjo23

Hi, my partner and i are also going to start ttc next month, best to luck to you and your partner


----------



## mommacait1

Good Luck Jay Lots of Baby dust to you. Mummy Pony Thanks for the reassurance I tested again this morning and BFN I'm 10dpo so I'm losing hope. I tried to stop testing and just waiting to see but my wife is addicted to ME Poas so I just wake up do it and go back to sleep at this point..


----------



## MummyPony

I was like the every day whilst waiting for ovulation and BFP I'd be awake before wife waiting for her to wake up to test :)


----------



## mommacait1

Haha, Yes that is her. "Baby wake up and pee". Today something weird happened..I took one this morning and BFN but of course I only waited like three minutes then went back to sleep...When I woke up (about an hour later) I was straightening the house and picked it up and there was a little bitty microscopic pink line. I know about Evaps..I've had one before.. But I thought they were grey?! It was a Frer test..I refuse to get excited I'll just retest in the morning and stare for 10 minutes..I'm sure..but have you guys heard of this happening before?


----------



## adroplet

mommacait1 said:


> Haha, Yes that is her. "Baby wake up and pee". Today something weird happened..I took one this morning and BFN but of course I only waited like three minutes then went back to sleep...When I woke up (about an hour later) I was straightening the house and picked it up and there was a little bitty microscopic pink line. I know about Evaps..I've had one before.. But I thought they were grey?! It was a Frer test..I refuse to get excited I'll just retest in the morning and stare for 10 minutes..I'm sure..but have you guys heard of this happening before?

Ohhhhh. sounds promising! good luck!!! test again in the morning and post pics. We love pics!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyPony

That does sound promising our 8dpo line on FRER was really faint!!!


----------



## mommacait1

Took another this morning BFN so I'm guessing it was a colored Evap..I would get the rare occurance... I'm disappointed this month..I'm 11dpo so I doubt it..I commend those that do this for years to try and get that one precious angel! Those kids will NEVER understand how loved they are.


----------



## MummyPony

We only tried once but this little one will be so loved because we have wanted one for years but never been financially prepared!! I cannot wait to have him safely in my arms, ill never let him go!


----------



## mommacait1

Ohhh I wasn't saying he was any less loved at all..All these lovely babies are because obviously they were wanted before they were even created...AF showed today lovely witch that she is..I''m kind of releived that she's here now onto the next cycle..


----------



## MummyPony

Oh no!!! Baby dust for next cycle xxx


----------



## JandK

We are doing an insemination Friday night. I want to stay positive but its getting harder and harder. We have decided that if this month doesnt take we are gonna take some time off and start again in April. I am pretty healthy and have been seeing a chiropractor. But I am 100 lbs overweight. Right now I am at my heaviest. I am going to use the 4 month hiatus to work on losing 10-15% of my body weight. Hopefully that will make a difference. As always I wish the best of luck to all you ladies...


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh My WORD!!!!!! this itsy bitsy little temp increase has me climbing the walls!!!! I have been having dreams about a daughter. I know what you're thinking: we all dream about meeting our little ones. Right? Well, the thing is that since my brain surgery, I either don't have or don't remember my dreams. I can not tell you the last one I can recall. It has been YEARS. Every night for the last 4-5 I meet my little girl for the first time. The "how" always changes but the "who" stays the same. In one of these dreams I remembered a doll I got at about 6-7yrs old. I remember thinking her name was sooooo beautiful. I told my parents that Christmas that I was going to give my first little girl her name. (*can't tell you what it is, DW and I made a promise that it is our secret until we meet her.) Turns out that this name is also my DW older sister's middle name too. Even after 11 yrs, I never knew that. So.....I am so freakin ecstatic about the tiny increase and missing AF because she should be here and has not made an appearance yet. Oh send baby dust but please help me keep my feet on the ground. All of this could be nothing. Ugh. I may go mad.


----------



## MummyPony

Dust dust dust for yooooooou


----------



## JandK

Babydust to you leah


----------



## adroplet

Good luck Leah!!! woo-hoo, I'm excited for you girls. Let this be it!
:dust::dust::dust:


J&K - Check out my chart....looks good huh?? the thing is that we did not inseminate this cycle, there is no way I could be pregnant but that is an obvious implantation dip. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the thyroid meds I started this month. I've never had a dip before.
Well, i hope it works out too for you ladies. I too am 60lbs overweight and this is the heaviest I've ever been. It is just sooo hard to lose being hypothyroid.


----------



## JandK

adroplet said:


> Good luck Leah!!! woo-hoo, I'm excited for you girls. Let this be it!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> J&K - Check out my chart....looks good huh?? the thing is that we did not inseminate this cycle, there is no way I could be pregnant but that is an obvious implantation dip. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the thyroid meds I started this month. I've never had a dip before.
> Well, i hope it works out too for you ladies. I too am 60lbs overweight and this is the heaviest I've ever been. It is just sooo hard to lose being hypothyroid.

yes your chart looks good, that just goes to show that symptom spotting and obsessing over your chart gets you nowhere unfortunately. It is hard losing weight. I dont know if your dip has anything to do with your thyroid meds. i started my meds in July and just started temping again and my temps have definitely rose from before the medication. also FF gave me a definite ovulation date which it never did before the meds...


----------



## JandK

We had the insemination scheduled for 6p at 4:28p the donor emailed me saying he cant come because his back is out. Ruined a whole cycle. We are going to take a break until March.


----------



## MummyPony

Oh no, how frustrating! :(


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> We had the insemination scheduled for 6p at 4:28p the donor emailed me saying he cant come because his back is out. Ruined a whole cycle. We are going to take a break until March.

oh man! I'm so sorry. I can't help but get upset about that one.


----------



## JandK

Well since the donor didnt show up last weekend we lost a cycle. I decided to take and break and start back at it after my birthday in March. We will be doing a double IUI around St. Patricks day. In the meantime I am gonna focus on being as healthy as I can be. I have scheduled and accupuncture appt. for Dec. 9. My plan is to see the accupuncturist 2x a month until March. We will see how it goes..I am not giving up just yet...Good luck to everyone...


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies!
I am putting on my baby-making game face because fertility testing is commencing this month. We have an HSG on Fri, an ultrasound a week from Wed, and insemination starting Sunday. Meanwhile I am trying to prepare for a holiday trip to my sister's to see her and her kiddos. Not to mention the holiday hustle and bustle. We have decked the halls and are looking forward to a Christmas eve test date hoping that the HSG encourages the BFP. Downside of my trip is that I will not be there to hear all of the results and DW going alone makes me sad. I will be there via speaker phone though. LOL!


----------



## JandK

Adroplet-We didnt inseminate this month but my chart looks good...wink wink...


----------



## LeahMSta

J&K I understand how hard weight loss can be. The months leading up to my brain surgery and the months after I was on bed-rest. The pounds just piled on. I was already heavy but not being able to be active made it twice as bad. I found a wonderful plan though. It may not work for everyone but since I hadn't ever been a calorie counter and I didn't know where to start. I tried nutri-system. It was mindless and effective. I was always full, eating constantly and loosing weight. I'm not sure if this is something you may be interested in but if it is, let me know. I'd be happy to answer questions. So sorry your donor flaked out. it's frustrating when that happens. Hope you'll stick around and let us know how things are going between now and March.

We had our HSG yesterday and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP


----------



## MummyPony

That would be such a perfect Christmas gift


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> J&K I understand how hard weight loss can be. The months leading up to my brain surgery and the months after I was on bed-rest. The pounds just piled on. I was already heavy but not being able to be active made it twice as bad. I found a wonderful plan though. It may not work for everyone but since I hadn't ever been a calorie counter and I didn't know where to start. I tried nutri-system. It was mindless and effective. I was always full, eating constantly and loosing weight. I'm not sure if this is something you may be interested in but if it is, let me know. I'd be happy to answer questions. So sorry your donor flaked out. it's frustrating when that happens. Hope you'll stick around and let us know how things are going between now and March.
> 
> We had our HSG yesterday and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP

Glad you found out the problem...good luck this cycle


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> Adroplet-We didnt inseminate this month but my chart looks good...wink wink...

LOL! Yeah, chart looks fabulous and I love that pseudo-implantation dip at 6dpo. So it's not just me having perfect charts on non-insem cycles. :winkwink:

LEAH - Awesome that you may have found the reason! I'm so excited for you both. Fingers crossed it works this time.


----------



## lindamh

Good Evening! I am new to this forum. My wife and I are beginning the process of adding a second child to our family. Our daughter was born in April of 2009. We used my egg, donor sperm and my wifes uterus via ivf to bring her to the world. Now, we are going to try my uterus, my eggs, and donor sperm via IUI to try for a second. I remember what is was like being on the other end of all this and am hoping I will not be a totally crazy pregnant woman 

So, I am here to provide an get support. We went through alot of attempts before we got our daughter, and I remember clearly how much of a roller coster it was. 

It is nice to meet you all.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Lindamh! Welcome. This is an amazingly supportive group of women. It has been such a great resource for my wife and I. Let your wife know that I have a 2ww thread for non-gestational moms too! 

Today was DWs ultrasound. We found out that she does not have cervical stenosis, her cervix was closed so tightly because she was carrying an eptopic pregnancy. It was such a shock as we had no idea that she was pregnant at all. She had her cycle last month, temps did as they should, nothing significantly out of the normal. However, she is 6wks along today and was given an injection to try to terminate the pregnancy without any surgery. Needless to say we are heart broken but we also have to take 3 months off TTC. I'll be in and out though to cheer all of you on.


----------



## JandK

Sorry to hear that Leah. The good news is that she can get pregnant. We are trying again in March so we can cheer each other on.


----------



## lindamh

Sorry to hear about the ectopic pregnancy. I was pregnant in may, but at the 7 week ultrasound the baby stopped having a heartbeat and after waiting 3 Weeks to miscarry, had a d&c. I was unprepared for the hormonal roller coaster that follow ed. I went to apretty dark place, but, stared to level out 4 Weeks later. my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## adroplet

Leah, I'm so sorry about this girls. J&K has a point though, now we know that she can get pregnant and that's good news. I'll keep you in my thoughts.
Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## mommacait1

I went in for my ultrasound today..And there is TWO of them..My Dr. is pretty sure they are identical.. It is still to early for a heartbeat..and one is smaller then the other..so I'm praying both stick!


----------



## MummyPony

Wow amazing! Fingers crossed for sticky bubs


----------



## LeahMSta

mommacait1 said:


> I went in for my ultrasound today..And there is TWO of them..My Dr. is pretty sure they are identical.. It is still to early for a heartbeat..and one is smaller then the other..so I'm praying both stick!

My partner and I refer to twins as BOGO (buy one get one free) babies. :haha: I hope you have extra sticky bogo babies. Congrats!!!


----------



## mommacait1

Thank you ladies!! I'm hoping it all works out for all of us!


----------



## lindamh

Holy Pozole! Been hanging out, relaxing for the holidays, went to the RE Spe. today they took blood, called us in the afternoon and said to "do the HCG trigger now!" We said "like when we get home from shopping?" RE Spe. said "no, go to the bathroom and do the shot now." And with that, I gave myself the shot, and we go tomorrow at 11am for the swimmers :spermy:. Please keep fingers crossed and prayers coming! :dust:


----------



## lindamh

So excited for you two! Yea!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Best of luck lindamh! I am sending buckets of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Good luck!!!!


----------



## adroplet

Well, great news - my TSH is down to 1.24. The dr gave us the go ahead to TTC again. Now i just have to wait for AF.


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! My wife and I are new to TTC, we start in a little over a week! We are getting super excited and at the same time are trying to relax and avoid stress. Not sure that's possible! Our donor is a good friend of ours who is married with 2 kids already and lives about 10 minutes from us. We will be doing at home insemination. We feel very prepared, just waiting for some fertile days! Anyway, so glad to see a forum with couples like us :) Good luck to all of you!


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## adroplet

jury3 said:


> Hi ladies! My wife and I are new to TTC, we start in a little over a week! We are getting super excited and at the same time are trying to relax and avoid stress. Not sure that's possible! Our donor is a good friend of ours who is married with 2 kids already and lives about 10 minutes from us. We will be doing at home insemination. We feel very prepared, just waiting for some fertile days! Anyway, so glad to see a forum with couples like us :) Good luck to all of you!

Anything you ladies need...questions, advice, or just wanna vent. We are here.:flower:


----------



## KelleyNJen

adroplet said:


> Well, great news - my TSH is down to 1.24. The dr gave us the go ahead to TTC again. Now i just have to wait for AF.

Sending you baby dust!


----------



## loveislove

Hi I'm very new to this site; we've been together 6 yrs and 1yr domestic partners :)) we've been thinking about ttc for a year now.. me & my partner are ttc using at home insemination... We tried 2 times before but our timing was off.. we have a known donor and actrually inseminated yesterday & today .. hoping for a BFP in a couple wks... goodluck to all u ladies ttc. :)


----------



## MummyPony

Good luck!


----------



## LeahMSta

welcome loveislove :) I hope your 2ww flies by and your timing was spot on.


----------



## JandK

We are taking a break until March and not having the constant stress has been nice. We are going to do IUI in March and April and then stop trying.. We have talled about adopting through foster care system if we dont get pregnant this spring


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> We are taking a break until March and not having the constant stress has been nice. We are going to do IUI in March and April and then stop trying.. We have talled about adopting through foster care system if we dont get pregnant this spring

I know what you mean about not having the constant stress. I have actually been fun to to be around since we stopped TTC in Oct. I feel great, maybe it's the thyroid meds or just me not pressuring myself to get prego. 
I wish you ladies so much luck and tons of baby dust for a bfp soon...anyway it does happen, you two will be wonderful mommies. Any child will be lucky to have you two. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

We're the same. Feel like we got our life back since stopping ttc


----------



## jury3

Any suggestions on how to relax during all of this? I am starting to see some fertile CM (CD11) and I am due to ovulate this weekend (CD16-CD20?). This is our first time inseminating so that's pretty stressful. Then, to top it off, we are going to the lawyer this Friday (CD15) with our donor and his wife to sign the contract. They've been a little scared since the donor in Kansas is being sued for child support, even though our lawyer has assured them they will not be held liable as long as we follow through with our plan to have him give up rights in court and my wife will second parent adopt. We are very scared they will back out even though they still say they are 100% in it, they just want to be protected. It's just scary and stressful! Any suggestions to help deal with all of it? I have started acupuncture and have an appointment on Thursday, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## mizcee18

Hi everyone! 

my partner and i just finished our first month of inseminating this month, her brother is our donor. now we are just waiting to test. we insem'd quite a bit, but i just dno, i used opks and never got a real solid positive, a few days of faint lines and thats about it, ive just started temping in the last few days also so i guess next month will b a easy to judge what day i actually o'd on and we'll go from there
anyway lots of luck to you all!


----------



## jury3

Ok, ladies, we did our first insemination last night after getting a smiley yesterday morning. Sorry ahead of time if there's any TMI in here, I'm pretty open about this stuff! We went to our donor's house and ate dinner together, hung out for a little bit. After a while he went in and did his thing (we used an artichoke hearts jar) while we watched TV. As soon as he finished we took the donation and left, drove to our house about 10 minutes away. We got all set up, pillows under my bottom and a towel. We put a large suitcase at the botton to rest my feet on. I inserted the syringe, my wife pushed it in very slowly. I then removed the syringe very, very slowly so I didn't pull everything back out. The whole thing was just nerve-racking because we wanted to do it the right way! We tried to be intimate afterward for a big O, but it was just too weird and I wasn't relaxed. I did eventually have one though. After that, I rotated to each side for about 20-30 minutes (still propped up). Then I went to sleep. I checked my cervix this morning and it's still open, so we are going to do another insem tonight. After that we will be in our 2WW! Wish us luck! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Sending well wishes and baby dust your way....


----------



## adroplet

Jury3 - How exciting! Good luck and buckets of baby dust to you girls! :dust:


----------



## jury3

Thanks *adroplet*! 

My cervix was very open yesterday and today it's medium open. So, pretty sure I O'd within the last 24 hours. That means we timed it pretty perfectly! Such a relief!


----------



## jury3

Any updates for anyone? I'm 5 DPO today and very impatiently waiting for symptoms or to be able to test.


----------



## day_dreamer

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## verbena

hey ladies,

I've posted a bit in an IUI thread, but want to say hello in here too. It's nice to know you all understand the struggles of not having unlimited sperm! 

To recap the last few months of my wife and I TTC using anonymous donor sperm:
August-October 2012 at-home ICIs (trying for IUIs but cervix too closed), BFNs
November 2012 at-home ICI, added Clomid, BFN
November- decided to step it up and went to Reproductive Clinic, HSG showed open left tube but blocked right tube. :-( Otherwise good fertility. So, now we're doing IUIs in-clinic with ultrasounds first to make sure the dominant follicle is on my left (good) side, or else we cancel.
December 2012- 20mm follicle on the left on d10, had IUI at day 12, 36 hr post HCG- BFN again. 

January has pretty much sucked too. This was the first cycle we added a single FSH injection on day 9 ("Mayo protocol") in addition to the Clomid d3-7 in hopes of getting multiple follicles. Went in for US on day 10 and there was a 14mm follicle on the right (blocked tube side) and a 13.5mm one on the left (good side). We were relieved that there was something on the left and were told to come back in 2 days for a follow-up ultrasound. Well, we were pretty surprised by what we saw on those images. Somehow the right side went gangbusters and I had 4 big follicles over 17mm. The left, however, had totally crapped out and my little follicle had only grown to 14mm. The docs advised cancelling the IUI since the chances were so low that that left one would be viable or that the left tube would cross over to the right ovary.
What a waste. Very disappointing. I wallowed in self pity for a few days.
But also, just bad luck. I did respond well to the meds and had the follicles just been dispersed differently, I would have had something going on over there in the left ovary.
So, we're going to do the same thing this coming cycle and just cross our fingers that if I have 3-5 follicles again, that at least 1 will be on the left.

However, this is what I'm thinking- we should make our back-up plan be minimal IVF if that same scenario comes up. What do you think? I mean, I had 4 harvestable eggs, I was a perfect candidate for minimal IVF. I already wasted the $ on meds, US, etc., I had already sunk costs into that cycle. Why not turn lemons into lemonade IF that happens again and at least go for something with a pretty good likelihood of working? It probably won't happen again that everything's on the wrong side, but if it does I think I want to go for minimal IVF. Yeah, it costs more, but not a hell of a lot more... about the same as 3 IUIs and has much better rates. At my age and I had awesome 9mm uterine lining, I think chances of implantation are good. 

Anyone here have experience with minimal (or "micro") IVF?

thanks and well-wishes to everyone!


----------



## sparklela

Hi there everyone!

I was on the board for a bit in the summer the first time my partner and I tried to inseminate. we tried then for 3 months and then took a break as we got married in August, moved, and i started a big new job. But now we are back in ttc land... It's the 2 of us, and a friend of mine who is our donor.

We have a minor hurdle to contend with in that our donor lives in Berlin and we live in frankfurt, germany... And both the donor and i are artists, so we're often elsewhere for work. which means somebody nearly always has to travel for us to ttc. 

I am 35 (as is my partner), and our donor is 47. So we do also have the age factor to contend with. But we are all in good health (at least we think so), I'm doing acupuncture to try and keep everything balanced, and both the donor and I are taking supplements that are supposed to encourage fertility... So fingers crossed!

We tried this past weekend 3 times, we travelled to him... And I do think we nailed the timing: inseminated Friday night, Saturday midday, and today midday, using instead cups, and I am fairly certain I O'd late Saturday. (I'm using the Clearblue monitor, temping, and sometimes a an extra OPK. 

Here's hoping! It feels waay more relaxed than it did in the spring/summer months that we tried.., maybe we are just getting better at it  hopefully that helps, somehow!

Sending everybody baby dust....


----------



## laurac1988

Just a favour that I would like to ask you folks here 

The vote on equal marriage is coming up on Tuesday. Some of you know how important equal marriage is to myself, and my gay friends and family. I think regardless of anything, you should be able to celebrate your love with the person you want to spend your life with just the same as everyone else.

I want to be able to explain to my future children that gay, white, black, transgender, disabled or whatever people are are equal in this world.

If you believe in equality please consider filling in the forms on this site to send an email to your local mp asking them to vote YES to equal marriage in the vote on Tuesday. 

If you don't agree, that is fine, but for those who do, please take the time to do something that will cost you nothing, and will take up barely five minutes of your time.

https://www.c4em.org.uk/

Thankyou


----------



## sparklela

Hey laurac1988 and other UK gals-- congrats on the marriage vote! I heard the news... Is it a sure thing now? I admit I don't understand all the ins and outs of British politics. Anyway-- a step forward, for sure!


----------



## laurac1988

Has to go through House of Lords first so may be some amendments. But it's on the way


----------



## MummyPony

laurac1988 said:


> Has to go through House of Lords first so may be some amendments. But it's on the way

I so hope it gets through! We will have a quiet ceremony to upgrade to marriage just us, closest friends as witnesses....oh and our baby!!!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely. I'm hoping we'll have our baby by then. Hard to see it happening though


----------



## MummyPony

I'm sure it will! Positive thinking :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Guess who's back on the TTC rollercoster?!?!?! WE ARE 
DW let me know yesterday that she is ready to start trying again. SHe feels physically and emotionally ready to star trying. Her cycle is due in about a week. We will be doing SMEP again. We have gotten all settled into the new house, the nursery is pulled shut and ready to be opened like a gift. I feel like I am walking on clouds. I am ready for my forever baby. I hope all is well. I have missed all of you and our chats durring my time away. I hope this thread can pick up it's momentum again ;-)


----------



## MummyPony

Leah!!!!! Welcome back!!! So excited for you guys fingers crossed it happens :)

We're nearly 35 weeks now here's some bumpy photos
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/EEE2E4FA-3A54-4419-BBE1-867D69814FB8-13402-00000AFECAB191E1.jpg


----------



## jury3

Welcome back! We are in cycle #2 of trying. Waiting for O, any day now...


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> Guess who's back on the TTC rollercoster?!?!?! WE ARE
> DW let me know yesterday that she is ready to start trying again. SHe feels physically and emotionally ready to star trying. Her cycle is due in about a week. We will be doing SMEP again. We have gotten all settled into the new house, the nursery is pulled shut and ready to be opened like a gift. I feel like I am walking on clouds. I am ready for my forever baby. I hope all is well. I have missed all of you and our chats durring my time away. I hope this thread can pick up it's momentum again ;-)

Welcome back, missed you! I'm happy to hear she is ok now. 

I'm still here, last cycle didn't work out. I was having symptoms and then had my damn endometriosis pain (terrible contraction like for 10 minutes) at 8dpo and then nothing. AF was really heavy for a day. It's not the first time it's happened like this and I just keep thinking that it's my body fighting off implantation. It's so frustrating!:growlmad:

Well, we gotta keep on trying.........wont get prego just standing around.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I'm sorry to hear about your discomfort Adroplet. I hope this is lucky number 2 Jury3. HOW CUTE IS HOPEFULPONY?!?!


----------



## MummyPony

I know right!? She's getting rather uncomfortable now as I even love her adorable grumpy 'I'm tired and achey' face


----------



## sparklela

Sooooo adorable, hopeful pony!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed y'all... 

Cautiously optimistic on this end day 10/11dpo... Have been battling some odd symptoms and think this time is just different...

Having lots of chats with the god(dess?) and conjuring baby dust until we build up the courage to test....

Please stay away, Aunt Flo!!!! My wife has hijacked our bag of tampons for the month anyway, insisting that I'll have no use for them... Here's hoping!


----------



## jury3

pony-totally adorable! Can't wait to have a baby bump like that... lol

spark-hope you don't need those tampons!


----------



## jury3

So, I got my positive opk tonight...yay! We "BD'd" 2 nights ago and are doing another tonight, I will probably O tomorrow. 

I know that I've seen questions about which opks to use, so I thought I'd share this info. First of all, let me say that I took opk tests at 6pm tonight and they were both (Clearblue Digital and Wondfo) negative. That was after not peeing for several hours. The ones in the picture were all done at 10pm. I only had one digital left so I decided to do the Wondfo first. The first one was really light, so I did another to be safe. I walked away and came back to one that wasn't quite positive and another that was. So I did one more and decided to do the digital. It was positive! So, I just wanted to show you guys the difference between the 3 Wondfo tests...same urine, all within seconds of each other. These things play with your mind! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2088.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jury3

Any updates from anyone??? We are 6 dpo, not really ss this time. Just waiting to test...


----------



## MummyPony

No updates here just hit 36 weeks so playing the waiting game
Having a baby bump photo shoot today :)
How are you? We got our BFP 7/8DPO so not long to wait for you really :)


----------



## jury3

A baby bump photo shoot?!?! So exciting! I can't wait for the day we get to say we are 36 weeks and doing a photo shoot :)

I'm ok. I'm trying not to really focus on symptoms too much. Most of what I've noticed isn't out of the ordinary. I've been trying to hold off testing.. tomorrow is 8 dpo though, so I will probably cave and test tomorrow lol AF isn't due until next Saturday, but I won't be able to wait that long...


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1. We're back!!!!


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> CD1. We're back!!!!

Yay! :dust:


----------



## MummyPony

Jury - good luck when you test :)
Leah - welcome back!! Woooooooo

We had our shoot yesterday and it was awesome we have had an email with some shots on and they're so lovely! I had recurring dreams last night about not knowing how to fit the car seat....I think something is playing on my mind....


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> CD1. We're back!!!!


Good to hear your back. We are still waiting...Around April 12 we will be doing an insemination...


----------



## jury3

Mummy-I actually tested today (8 dpo), it was bfn. It's still early though, AF isn't due until 14 dpo. I just noticed some super light spotting and I'm a little crampy. It's got me freaking out a little...worrying that AF is coming early....hoping I'm wrong and it's implantation bleeding...


----------



## MummyPony

Jury I'm hoping and crossing everything for you

Wife's BHs getting more intense and frequent, baby dropped into pelvis she can feel him there and often feels like she needs to pee/poo but doesnt and she woke up at 1am feeling "weird" she's had a few intense but irregular contractions since then, no show yet and no waters, she has colostrum and has had some supreme mood swings yesterday....wonders if this is nearly it!?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all!!! Today DW and I are back to TTC. Our first insemination since our loss is tonight and I am equal parts thrilled and terrified. Stay tuned for needy updates. LOL!


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all!!! Today DW and I are back to TTC. Our first insemination since our loss is tonight and I am equal parts thrilled and terrified. Stay tuned for needy updates. LOL!

Yay! How exciting!!! I'm so glad you girls are back. Good luck on your insemination and please do keep us posted.

:dust::dust::dust:

AFM, just waiting for AF so we can try again.


----------



## jury3

For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:
 

> For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...

DW uses softcups. Preseed can be helpful but you're right it makes the booger slippery. So she just puts a bit on the side that will be inserted first. She finds it easier to get in and less likely to spill when she lays on her back. She pitches the top, puts the end with the preseed in and then pushes it into location. We have loved the switch to softcups. It did take a couple tries with no baby batter to get application down. Just do a couple test runs. You'll be a pro in no time.:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I actually practiced at the end of AF to make sure I knew how to do it. I think I just over-did it on the preseed....


----------



## MummyPony

We used preseed and a cup and worked for us! Good luck xx


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I think we just need to use a little less preseed this time...


----------



## sparklela

So... I've been silent for a bit bc I actual had a chemical last month-- faint bfp followed by my period a day later :-( we were debating whether or not to try again this month, and then just went ahead and did.... And then did our best to just "forget" that we inseminated this month. We actually only mentioned it twice in the whole 2WW... Much better for the mental health!

and....drumroll, please...

Missed AF on sunday this past weekend, and BFP this past Monday! Really dark! i'm in shock. Didn't trust it so i took 3 tests... All positive! the bean seems to be there and settling in for the ride! Some cramping... and i'm already craving greens, and insanely tired. 

I can't believe it. 

Thanks for letting me share! It is insane needing to wait until week 12 to tell people!!


----------



## LeahMSta

sparklela said:


> So... I've been silent for a bit bc I actual had a chemical last month-- faint bfp followed by my period a day later :-( we were debating whether or not to try again this month, and then just went ahead and did.... And then did our best to just "forget" that we inseminated this month. We actually only mentioned it twice in the whole 2WW... Much better for the mental health!
> 
> and....drumroll, please...
> 
> Missed AF on sunday this past weekend, and BFP this past Monday! Really dark! i'm in shock. Didn't trust it so i took 3 tests... All positive! the bean seems to be there and settling in for the ride! Some cramping... and i'm already craving greens, and insanely tired.
> 
> I can't believe it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! It is insane needing to wait until week 12 to tell people!!

:happydance: congratulations!!! I hope you have a peaceful and enjoyable 9 months and beyond.


----------



## adroplet

Congratulations Sparkela!!!! We inseminate tomorrow and we are gonna try our best to 'forget' about it too. We are even taking a week off of work and i have scheduled acupuncture sessions weekly. I hope the stress-free approach works for us too.
I noticed on your graph you had bowel pain before o time, endometriosis or just random? 

Leah you girl's graph looks great. How is she feeling?


----------



## jury3

Congrats sparkela!!! That is so exciting! I love seeing bfps :) We insem'd this past week and are taking a similar approach. No ss, just ride it out and see. I wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## jury3

By the way sparkela, you should share your story on the at-home insemination board so we can all learn from your wisdom! lol Congrats again!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

adroplet said:


> Congratulations Sparkela!!!! We inseminate tomorrow and we are gonna try our best to 'forget' about it too. We are even taking a week off of work and i have scheduled acupuncture sessions weekly. I hope the stress-free approach works for us too.
> I noticed on your graph you had bowel pain before o time, endometriosis or just random?
> 
> Leah you girl's graph looks great. How is she feeling?

Thanks adroplet. We are trying not to get too excited or go symptom spotting but I must say DW has been very secretive with her symptoms too. She say she doesn't want to build up hopes just for more disappointment. Last night I had a dream that she was preggers and showed me a test to prove it. I will also say that when I ask her the ritual question of "are you pregnant yet?" I would always get "no Leah." However, for the last 2 days it has been "I'm not sure Leah." Lmao!!! I will take the smallest ray of hope. :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed Leah. Chart looks good xxx


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sparkela!!!! We inseminate tomorrow and we are gonna try our best to 'forget' about it too. We are even taking a week off of work and i have scheduled acupuncture sessions weekly. I hope the stress-free approach works for us too.
> I noticed on your graph you had bowel pain before o time, endometriosis or just random?
> 
> Leah you girl's graph looks great. How is she feeling?
> 
> Thanks adroplet. We are trying not to get too excited or go symptom spotting but I must say DW has been very secretive with her symptoms too. She say she doesn't want to build up hopes just for more disappointment. Last night I had a dream that she was preggers and showed me a test to prove it. I will also say that when I ask her the ritual question of "are you pregnant yet?" I would always get "no Leah." However, for the last 2 days it has been "I'm not sure Leah." Lmao!!! I will take the smallest ray of hope. :)Click to expand...

Awesome! 'I'm not sure' sounds great to me!
We just did IUI.....all went well. fingers crossed.


----------



## jury3

Sending lots of dust your way adroplet! :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Sending tons of good thoughts an buckets of baby dust!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Leah! :test::test::test::test:


----------



## LeahMSta

Laura we are waiting until she's late (hopefully). I have to agree with Ttcrainbow though...her chart is gorgeous. Her lp is normally 12-13 days so the real truth is just days away. I am trying to keep my feet firmly planted in reality. I am scared to get too hopeful. Oh my goodness. It is going to be a long few days.


----------



## Ttcrainbow

LeahMSta said:


> Laura we are waiting until she's late (hopefully). I have to agree with Ttcrainbow though...her chart is gorgeous. Her lp is normally 12-13 days so the real truth is just days away. I am trying to keep my feet firmly planted in reality. I am scared to get too hopeful. Oh my goodness. It is going to be a long few days.

I keep logging on to check on you Leah, I'm so excited and really hope this is the one for you now. Especially as it would be a perfect early Christmas present  xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Ttcrainbow said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Laura we are waiting until she's late (hopefully). I have to agree with Ttcrainbow though...her chart is gorgeous. Her lp is normally 12-13 days so the real truth is just days away. I am trying to keep my feet firmly planted in reality. I am scared to get too hopeful. Oh my goodness. It is going to be a long few days.
> 
> I keep logging on to check on you Leah, I'm so excited and really hope this is the one for you now. Especially as it would be a perfect early Christmas present  xxClick to expand...

I agree. I told DW that a holiday baby may just the most wonderful thing I have ever thought of. Truthfully though, I'm pretty sure that anytime would be amazing. DW seems to believe that we are out. She says she is crampy and just feels like AF is going to happen any day. Our donor just found out that the job he is at will be letting him go in April. The pending financial issues have him already saying that he won't be able to drive to us for future donations. So....without a sticky one this cycle, things are going to get a smidge more complicated. Sigh. I sure hope that DW is just being cautious and we will have reason to celebrate soon.


----------



## adroplet

I'm excited! 
I thought we had inseminated too early but according to FF in both the Advanced and the FAM methods, I ovulated on the day we did insemination. I get all in a twist about that since we are using frozen sperm. We don't wanna do it too early and have the sperm slow down and be worn out they wont be able to fertilize. 
But all looks ok for now...


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay adroplet!!!! So excited for you :)


----------



## jury3

adroplet-It looks like you timed it pretty perfectly! GL!


----------



## JandK

Last weekend we did our last 2 inseminations. i am sad but hopeful. The timing seemed perfect. we shall see..


----------



## jury3

Good luck! Wishing you lots and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## JandK

I got a :bfp: this morning....just had my blood drawn should have my test results by the end of the day


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning....just had my blood drawn should have my test results by the end of the day

Congratulations JandK!!!!:hugs: I hope your blood work comes back with super high numbers. I know that it has been a long road for you so enjoy every moment. :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats ladies xxxxxx


----------



## JandK

The blood didnt get to the lab until late this afternoon. so ill get results tomorrow


----------



## jury3

JandK-SO EXCITING!!! I hope everything comes back wonderful and you have a healthy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## JandK

Well I got the labs back from Monday and today and im definitely pregnant. I am soo excited


----------



## jury3

YAY!!! So glad to hear that! I'm really so excited for you guys :) Keep us updated, I expect to see pictures of ultrasounds and of your baby in 9 months lol


----------



## KelleyNJen

JandK said:


> Well I got the labs back from Monday and today and im definitely pregnant. I am soo excited

:happydance: congrats! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Fanfreakintastic!!!! Congrats JandK. A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## adroplet

Holy $#*! J & K !!! This is awesome news, I'm really excited for you two!

:yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## JandK

Well ive lost so much blood that I am assuming I lost the pregnancy. I am getting another blood est tomorrow to see..test i mean


----------



## jury3

I really hope you're wrong...thinking of you...


I got my cd21 bloodwork results back (was actually my 7dpo, not cd21). My progesterone was 2.4 which they said indicates no O. However, I get positive opks and have a temp shift. I'm thinking it's probably just low. I have an apt on the 13th with they gyno.


----------



## JandK

jury3 said:


> I really hope you're wrong...thinking of you...
> 
> 
> I got my cd21 bloodwork results back (was actually my 7dpo, not cd21). My progesterone was 2.4 which they said indicates no O. However, I get positive opks and have a temp shift. I'm thinking it's probably just low. I have an apt on the 13th with they gyno.

Good Luck at the Gyno appointment.


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> Well ive lost so much blood that I am assuming I lost the pregnancy. I am getting another blood est tomorrow to see..test i mean

:hugs: I know that you must be going out of your mind. I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you. It is not uncommon for some bleeding to happen in the first tri. Please take care of yourself and keep us updated.


----------



## JandK

I lost the pregna.cy


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> I lost the pregna.cy

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear that. I know how much it hurts. I am here for you if you need to talk and as always, here cheering you on when the time comes.


----------



## jury3

jandk-I'm so sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

Im really sorry to hear that.


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry jandk xxx


----------



## JandK

So we are trying again right away. Doing inseminations tomorrow and Wednesday....


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> So we are trying again right away. Doing inseminations tomorrow and Wednesday....

That is great to hear, chances are better! good luck to you.:thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

JandK said:


> So we are trying again right away. Doing inseminations tomorrow and Wednesday....

:thumbup: best of luck to you! Baby dust for your little rainbow! :dust:


----------



## jury3

Good luck JandK! 

AFM-I had an apt with my gyno today about my low progesterone. She looked at my charts and said it looks like I'm either Oing but not a strong O or maybe some months not actually Oing. She gave me 2 options; 1. See how it pans out or 2. Take clomid. So, I told her I would like to continue with the healthy eating/losing weight and taking supplements to see if it fixes the problem. If that doesn't work after a few months then I would consider clomid. She was optimistic about that option. She also said it was ok if I wanted to get my progesterone tested each month to see if it changes. So, that's the route we are going right now.


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Hello ladies, I know its been awhile since Ive been here talking at least, because I am ALWAYS stalking the boards. I hope that everyone is in good spirits, and of course :dust: to everyone.

As for us? Hmmm, where to start? After suffering a chemical pregnancy and 2 painful miscarriages all back to back, I am NERVOUSLY excited to say that we recently got another BFP. In the past we have have lost them between 6 and 8 weeks, and right now we are 6 weeks 2 days. We already had one appointment and out hcg beta count has definitely went up, now we are waiting for out next appointment which is on Monday. Hopefully since we will be 6 weeks 5 days, we should be able to see and hear the heartbeat. The heatbeat is what scares me, because thats when we got the bad news last time. Sorry for being long winded, I just got soooo many thoughts running thru my head, and you ladies are always so encouraging!


----------



## LeahMSta

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Hello ladies, I know its been awhile since Ive been here talking at least, because I am ALWAYS stalking the boards. I hope that everyone is in good spirits, and of course :dust: to everyone.
> 
> As for us? Hmmm, where to start? After suffering a chemical pregnancy and 2 painful miscarriages all back to back, I am NERVOUSLY excited to say that we recently got another BFP. In the past we have have lost them between 6 and 8 weeks, and right now we are 6 weeks 2 days. We already had one appointment and out hcg beta count has definitely went up, now we are waiting for out next appointment which is on Monday. Hopefully since we will be 6 weeks 5 days, we should be able to see and hear the heartbeat. The heatbeat is what scares me, because thats when we got the bad news last time. Sorry for being long winded, I just got soooo many thoughts running thru my head, and you ladies are always so encouraging!


:hugs: welcome back and congratulations on your :BFP: :happydance: I can definitely understand how scared and excited you must feel. I imagine that when we see our second line, we will not be able to breathe until after that 6 week ultrasound. Knowing that they are tucked in safe and thriving is the dream, right? I hope that you will keep us posted. I'll be sending buckets of super sticky baby dust flying your way!!!!


----------



## IvynDianaNC

Hi, my wife and I have been trying to conceive for over a year now. At first we tried At Home Insemination with fresh sperm. Then we tried At Home Insemination with frozen sperm from sperm bank. Then we actually NI with a donor. Nothing has worked. Now we have an appointment on June 10 with a Fertility Specialist, we want to try IUI. Does anyone have any success stories to share?


----------



## jury3

Welcome! I don't personally have a success story yet, but below is a thread with lots of them! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## JandK

We have been doing iui at home and got pregnant last month after several cycles. Lost it a few days later and now waiting to see if this cycle takes. Should know in 7 days


----------



## IvynDianaNC

JandK, I hope you have good news in 7 days, keep me posted! Question, have you ever been seen by a fertility specialist? 

jury3, Thanks!


----------



## gingmg

Hi ladies, this is my first post here. 
Jandk- how do you do IUI at home, how are you able to get past the cervix? 
Ivyndiana- I do IUIs, but no success yet. My body just doesn't want to cooperate. But hopefully one of these times it will.


----------



## IvynDianaNC

welcome gingmg....How many iui's have you had so far?


----------



## gingmg

Too many..... This was number 7. I thought for sure I'd be fertile myrtle, turning out not to be the case. And its not the sperm, our donor has better than average numbers. It's me. I have one blocked tube, so half of our IUIs don't even count. Lucky number 7?!?!


----------



## IvynDianaNC

Did you find out from the Fertility specialist that you had a blocked tube? At least you know now. my wife has tried so many times at home with no success I'm wondering if there is something wrong. We go to the fertility specialist on June 10th.


----------



## JandK

gingmg said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here.
> Jandk- how do you do IUI at home, how are you able to get past the cervix?
> Ivyndiana- I do IUIs, but no success yet. My body just doesn't want to cooperate. But hopefully one of these times it will.

The sperm bank sells insemination kits that come with a speculum syringe and catheter. My wife does the IUI. She puts the catheter through the opening of my cervix. With the first IUI it took her a bit to find the cervix. We did our 8th IUI last wednesday and now she is an old pro. This is our last attempt. We have spent over 7k in the past 13 months. Even though my wife carries me on her insurance it doesnt pay for anything fertility related.


----------



## IvynDianaNC

JandK, that is awesome that your wife is able to put you on her insurance. My job won't allow it because it's not legal for same sex marriage in NC. I am hoping for good news from you next week!!


----------



## gingmg

Jandk- I'm sorry about your pregnancy that didn't stick. I hope this is your month. Trust me, I totally get the financial concerns. We could have bought a house by now but instead bought sperm and go to a clinic. 

IvynDiana- Yes the clinic found it during my fertility workup. I had an HSG dye study, which showed my right tube is blocked. They said there is always a chance it is not really blocked and just was in spasm during the test, but there is no way to know for sure either way. Good luck at your appointment, it can feel better to know exactly what is going on so that you can find out how to fix it.


----------



## JandK

IvynDianaNC said:


> JandK, that is awesome that your wife is able to put you on her insurance. My job won't allow it because it's not legal for same sex marriage in NC. I am hoping for good news from you next week!!

Same sex marriage is not legal in Michigan either. But, her company insures domestic partners. So we showed proof of domestic partnership and got it notarized. Thats the best we can do for now until Michigan changes the state constitution.


----------



## adroplet

Same thing here in CA, my partner and i have each other as dependents on each of our insurance (Kaiser and Blue Shield) just by being registered domestc partners. Double insured, as Kaiser covers my IUIs and fertility meds and Blue Shield we use for everything else.


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

Just wanted to give a quick update on our situation. We went to the doctor on monday and we are def preggers. :thumbup: We were able to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and hear the hearbeat which was strong at 142 BPM. :happydance: From the measurements they also moved up our due date to January 5th! Although we are finally past the dreaded weeks that we lost our other angels, there is still that small piece of fear that looms overhead. Right now we are just taking things day by day. 

Congrats to any BFPS, and :dust: to anyone trying soon


----------



## day_dreamer

Yay that's awesome news :)


----------



## JandK

LesCoupleTTC said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update on our situation. We went to the doctor on monday and we are def preggers. :thumbup: We were able to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and hear the hearbeat which was strong at 142 BPM. :happydance: From the measurements they also moved up our due date to January 5th! Although we are finally past the dreaded weeks that we lost our other angels, there is still that small piece of fear that looms overhead. Right now we are just taking things day by day.
> 
> Congrats to any BFPS, and :dust: to anyone trying soon

Congrats


----------



## gingmg

Congrats!!


----------



## jury3

Such great news! Congrats! Hope you continue to have a healthy, strong pregnancy :)


----------



## adroplet

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## IvynDianaNC

LesCoupleTTC - That is awesome news! Congrats. Try not to worry (i know easier said than done). I'm sure everything will be fine. Maybe you will have a New Years Baby. :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

So I know that this thread hasn't been very active lately but I am hoping that some of you are still out there lurking. Today we start insemination for this cycle and we are plugging right along. We had a serious conversation about the next steps in our ttc journey. DW told me that she is still feeling "invaded"by the loss of her tube. She doesn't want to move into medical intervention or iui. She is willing to try natural fertility enhancements starting next cycle but there are just too any choices. I would appreciate anything y'all can suggest.


----------



## JandK

Fertilaid prenatal vitamins are good. Last month i used fertilaid COq10 maca baby aspirin and progesterone cream. Just some suggestions


----------



## gingmg

I use coq10, royal jelly, l-arginine, vit D and before O drink red raspberry leaf tea. Oh also prenatals and prenantal DHA. It depends on what you are trying to accomplish. I take supps that help the quality of my eggs and my lining. I'm in my mid 30s and I've been convinced all my years as a smoker have hurt the quality of my eggs, so that's why I chose those particular ones. Other supps have effects on your cycle, example vit Bs extend your luteal phase and boost progesterone. I don't know much about other supps other than the ones I take.


----------



## jury3

I take fertilaid, fertileCM, fertilitea, maca root, spirulina, B6, and royal jelly. I've also been eating healthier. In one month of all this my progesterone went from 2.4 to 6.9, my chart looks better, my O wasn't as delayed, and my lp went from 10/11 days to 12. So, I'm thinking all those things are making a difference. Good luck!


----------



## jury3

How's everyone doing?


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

This thread has been awful quiet lately. I truly hope that everyone is doing fine. Baby :dust: to everyone trying :)

AFM- Today makes us 11 weeks 5 days and we are still cautiously awaiting the day that we are finally out of this :wacko: first trimester. Only a little while left thankfully!! :happydance: The last scan we had was at 10 weeks, but we go for another appointment on Tuesday. We will be 12 weeks 2 days, so hopefully we will get a nice clear picture of our LO. I am most excited to hear the heartbeat again. Hopefully I can control my emotions this time, since at the first appointment, once I heard the heart beat I :cry: so uncontrollably, I could barely breathe. I think it was truly just an emotional release of everything that I had been holding in since the last of out three losses. Hearing that little pitter patter put me on :cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Yay! You are so close to being in the 2nd trimester :) You should be on cloud 9, it's such a beautiful thing and even more meaningful when you've had losses. I'm so happy for you...and so jealous! lol


----------



## adroplet

Congratulations, you are almost there. :winkwink:

As for us, we took a break. I've been on chinese herbs for last 3 months in hopes of reducing my endometriosis pains/symptoms. So far so good but not 100% gone. We are looking at mid July to be the next insemination. 
I think we will try inseminations until the end of this year, if that doesnt work then possibly begin adoption process in 2014.


----------



## jury3

Lescouplettc-I see you're officially in the 2nd trimester now! Yay!

adroplet-I hope you see a bfp before then!


----------



## LeahMSta

We have decided on an end date as well. We are trying this and 2 more cycles and then we are taking a long 'time out' at the very least, if not quitting entirely.


----------



## jury3

leah-Has she tried any supplements or anything to try and regulate her body a little? Has she had her hormone levels tested since having the tube removed? I really hope you guys get a bfp before the time limit :(


----------



## adroplet

Leah - I can relate. It is easy to be consumed by the TTC process. We had no back up plan, we just wanted to get our BFP. We never really talked about how long we would try or what if it never works. 
I never thought I would have trouble conceiving and i can't help but feel like a failure. And I know that time will never heal the emptiness I feel. I will be reminded every time I see a baby, kids at the park or someone announces their pregnancy.
Perhaps adoption will be the way to go.


----------



## laurac1988

I agree ladies. Me and Amy are having a long time out too x


----------



## JandK

DOMA was struck down in the Supreme Court today!!!!

AFM: We have started the process to become foster parents and it is moving along quickly. So fast really that our heads are spinning. We could have a child in as little as 2-3 months.


----------



## adroplet

....and gay marriage is finally legal here in CA!!! :happydance: 
Next best thing to getting our BFP.


----------



## jury3

adroplet-You guys are so lucky! It will be a long time before we see it legal in our state. It'll be interesting to see how those of us in states where it isn't legal are effected. Still very happy they struck it down though! Big strides! 

JandK-How exciting!!! Good luck and keep us updated :)


----------



## adroplet

1 dpo for me today, now the wait.


----------



## jury3

Good luck adroplet! :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp: 

DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Big fat congrats Leah!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

You must think I am the laziest broad in the world with the cut and paste. I couldn't stop shaking for a few. LOL!


----------



## jury3

Lol, no way! When we get our bfp I will be doing the same thing!


----------



## adroplet

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS Leah!!!:happydance:
This is the best news I've heard all day.


I gave up temping this cycle, I just can't seem to wake up at that time (2am) I just sleep all through the night. Feeling hopeful but just in case this cycle didn't work, we have an appt this Thurs for IVF consultation, to see what my chances are with that.


----------



## JandK

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jury3

adroplet-Why do you temp so early in the morning?


----------



## JandK

Well Karen and i have finished all the necessary paperwork, training, home visits, physicals, and fingerprinting required to apply to become foster parents. Now we just wait. The licensing worker said she should have us licensed by middle of August. After we are licensed they can call us anytime for a placement. I am excited and scared..

Jenny


----------



## jury3

That's so exciting JandK! Keep us updated!


----------



## The2mums

Well after months of illness operations and heart ache we can finally announce 

BFP

[URL=https://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d44/short1uk/?action=view&current=04757121b3fb582049fa668c043feabe_zpsf68d0d67.jpg][IMG]https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d44/short1uk/th_04757121b3fb582049fa668c043feabe_zpsf68d0d67.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Tested Monday first day of missed period got line on IC right away faint but there, used clearblue came up in 20 seconds. Today Wednesday did another this afternoon and line was darker and came up instantly on frer and clearblue and quite quick on the digital

So happy! Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## jury3

Congrats! Such wonderful news :)


----------



## adroplet

jury3 said:


> adroplet-Why do you temp so early in the morning?

I get up to go to work at 0330-0400am. 
I have stopped temping now since I have started the IVF treatment.


----------



## laurac1988

Omg congrats the2mums! Happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxx


----------



## The2mums

Thanks Laura, so happy x


----------



## LesCoupleTTC

LeahMSta said:


> :bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp:
> 
> DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

OMG congrats to you!!! I pray for a happy and healthy 9 months to you both!! This is just the beginning of a beautiful journey. :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey all, We are new around here.. My fiancé and I are TTC and was looking for a support group of some awesome ladies.. Hope we came to the right place :)


----------



## jury3

Welcome AshnAmber! This is kind of a quiet thread...very supportive though! Tell us about your baby making journey....


----------



## AshNAmber

This will be our first try.. We know the donor, according to my chart I should O on the 22 so he gonna give us :spermy: on the 18, 20 and the 22nd.. We're doing a home insimination using a syringe.. I've given up all caffeine almost 2 weeks ago and started on prenatal vitamins then also... So here goes nothin.. Quite is fine some support and allowing me to spill my guts is better then none :)


----------



## jury3

Have you been charting? Are you temping? Doing opks?


----------



## AshNAmber

I've been charting.. No temp and ill start OPK soon I'm on CD9 right now


----------



## jury3

Well good luck! Keep us updated :)


----------



## adroplet

Ash&Amber - positive OPK test yet???


----------



## adroplet

Nice chart Jury3:thumbup:!!! Hopefully your temps will continue to rise steadily.

:dust:


----------



## jury3

I hope so! For about 4 days they were higher than they'd ever been at that point. Had my prog tested today, so should get those results tomorrow. I've had lots of creamy cm and a little bit of EW looking cm. I was crampy for 2 days, almost like AF, even a little lower back pain like AF too. Trying not to get my hopes up though, prob just the clomid...
Are you about to O? Are you doing another IVF?


----------



## adroplet

in the process of my first IVF. I had an ultrasound this Monday and after just 3 days of stimming shots I had 17 follicles. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to measure them. I feel good so far, nothing I didn't feel with during my IUI rounds. 
If all goes well, They should be retrieving my eggs sometime next week. I'm still waiting on the exact date. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jury3

OH! Well good luck! I hope this gets you knocked up real quick!


----------



## AshNAmber

adroplet said:


> Ash&Amber - positive OPK test yet???

Sorry, I lost this thread lol... I had positive OPK yesterday and today :happydance: So did AI yesterday and today..been having the twings in both sides of my abdomen thorough out the day, So I'm thinking my OPK should be neg tomorrow then starts the waiting game!! We shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## jury3

Sounds like you had good timing! FX'd for you!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thx Jury, I'm hoping so.. This is my first go round I did AI on the 18 th as well but had a neg OPK.. Although I found out I was doing them wrong blah, just glad I fought on how to use these darn things before I missed it this month...

I see your just about rdy to test yay!! FX for you and tons of baby dust!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Officially started TWW!! :dance:


----------



## jury3

Yay!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Good luck AshNAber!!! (BTW: totally my 2 oldest nieces names. )

How are things with you Jury?


----------



## jury3

Holy cow, I can't believe you guys are 9 weeks already Leah! How are things going? How bad are her symptoms?

I'm good. On my 2nd month of clomid, waiting for AF (10dpo). My progesterone was 10.1, so I O'd. Normally on a medicated cycle they want 15, so that's a bit of a bummer. I've had some AF type cramping with lower back pain, but I'm not getting my hopes up over it. We'll see if AF shows up Tues...


----------



## LeahMSta

FX for you. Sometimes that BFP comes and smacks you in the back of the head when you least expect it. 

Things here are good. DW has quite a difficult case of all day and night sickness but she is taking it in stride. She has a tiny bump. Her hormones can swing to peaks of craziness unseen in 12 1/2 years. She is the single most amazing and beautiful woman I have ever known and I am in absolute awe with her, our olive, and all of her hormonal insanity. LOL!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks Jury and Leah

Lol names of the 80's :) gotta love it!


----------



## jury3

Boo for the sickness Leah, but I'm glad all is going well! :)


----------



## adroplet

Aaaaargh! Just found out today...my sister is pregnant again with her #3.

Feeling happy for her but also feeling a little like shit.


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry adroplet...hopefully this IVF will work right away and you guys can be pregnant together! I know that has to be hard though...


----------



## jury3

Well girls, my temp went back up today so I tested. I've NEVER seen any kind of lines before, no evaps even. What do you think?


----------



## AshNAmber

I See A Faint Line, And AccordinG To.The Rule Book We All Know And Love THats A Positive!!! YAY!!


----------



## AshNAmber

adroplet said:


> Aaaaargh! Just found out today...my sister is pregnant again with her #3.
> 
> Feeling happy for her but also feeling a little like shit.

Im SorrY Hun. I Know That Feeling.. We Want To.Be Happy But Still Feel The Ting Of Jealousy..I Hope You GeT Your BFP Soon


----------



## adroplet

jury3 said:


> Well girls, my temp went back up today so I tested. I've NEVER seen any kind of lines before, no evaps even. What do you think?
> View attachment 662897

:wohoo:
Holy! That's a positive!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## jury3

LeahMSta said:


> FX for you. Sometimes that BFP comes and smacks you in the back of the head when you least expect it.

Ha! I just saw this...you were right Leah! lol

Here's the update of my tests for those who haven't seen.


----------



## Kiwi2307

Yay! Congrats hun xx


----------



## kayleighzara

ok,at the moment we are also doing home insemination and it is 7 days until we can test!you dont have to be scared as we was the first time but oit became bery easy and settling after the first go.. as long as your donor doesnt make it uncomfortable then you shold be fine... keep up to date with our inseminations and testings on our blog


----------

